# Knitting Tea Party 25 July '13 #2



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


Your photos are fantastic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Did anyone happen to watch PBS at 9 last night. It was Inspector Morse. I watched it until 10.15 p.m. when the picture disappeared and never came back so I don't know how it ended. Most frustrating.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your photos are fantastic.


Thank you :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I always let my yorkshire batter stand in the fridge for at least 3 or 4 hours and if I think of it, overnight. Heat the oil until it is very hot, in the oven, then put in the batter l/2 a cup, and cook them in a hot oven. They rise to a good two inches above the tops of the muffin pans.
> 
> I do mine the same. I think the ice cold batter hitting the very hot oil/drippings is what makes it rise so high. Love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've reached page 80 and there are 20 more to go but I've got to go too. See you tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

caught up and now am nodding off. I really enjoyed the quilt and other photos. Recipes were so yummy tonight. Take care Gwen. I wish I could say more, but am so tired. Will put leftovers in the refrigerator and go to bed.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Really nice work, Knitandstitch93. Well done and good stitching.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website? I have the first triangle done and am ready to start the equilateral triangle but dont understand. Im not binding anything off it doesnt say to pick up stitches. I looked on the website no notes or anything about people having the same issue, maybe I just dont get it. Checked ravelry also found nothing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope I have it taped....was it the young Inspector Morse series or the older version?



budasha said:


> Did anyone happen to watch PBS at 9 last night. It was Inspector Morse. I watched it until 10.15 p.m. when the picture disappeared and never came back so I don't know how it ended. Most frustrating.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL you are so bad LOL LOl :shock:


hahahah, I am completely innocent of any badness!!!! My intentions are most honorable!!! I just need a partner in my crime, then I shall die happy smothered in popovers and ice cream, or was that whipped cream? hmmm, not needing bubbling wrap now unless it is all composed of mini marshmallows that I can eat! hahahaha, Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> And the picture and pattern for said dishcloth that you are so happy about? I mean, spread the happiness.........it looks so wonderful! need a pattern now! I am thinking short rows? Zoe


Sorry  forgot, 
sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/cutting-edge-cloth.html
Sorry I don't know how to send you the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is not good, maybe he will settle down a bit more once he in used to being the only dog. And with age.


that is what I am hoping!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Red but tiny. A long way to go till ready for use. These apples don't taste very good though. A very old tree. Wonder if we need to get a new tree? This was here when we bought.


If I might suggest that you check with a local extension agent, Master Gardener, or an orchardist or nurseryman before you remove the tree. It will likely take a number of years before a new tree will be producing anywhere near the fruit it is showing just now. The tree may need pruning or even a feeding of some mineral or another.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Sorry  forgot,
> sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/cutting-edge-cloth.html
> Sorry I don't know how to send you the link.


Here it is and the pattern is quite simple. I like how you have changed colors with the wedges! Zoe 
http://www.sew-funky.blogspot.ca/2008/06/cutting-edge-cloth.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....thought and hoped that it would finally start settling down..hope your health check up turned out okay.


No, it seems there is always some drama around here. I am getting very tired of waiting to find out what is happening! The Health check was good as far as it went- I forgot all about my heart- I guess it was ok while I saw the doctor. I just need a small amount of stress though for the fibrillation to show up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website? I have the first triangle done and am ready to start the equilateral triangle but dont understand. Im not binding anything off it doesnt say to pick up stitches. I looked on the website no notes or anything about people having the same issue, maybe I just dont get it. Checked ravelry also found nothing


I have it downloaded but haven't started it. Maybe I will start it and see how far I get.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you might find the following interesting on the origins of yorkshire pudding. This was how my grandma served it when she couldn't afford much meat. She used to put the meat ontop of the pudding on a skillet to let the meat juices drip onto the meat.
> 
> The original purpose of serving the batter pudding was not as part of a main meal, in the way that its served with traditional roast dinners now, but instead served before, with gravy, as an appetiser course. This is because, when meat was expensive the Yorkshire pudding could act to fill the consumer, meeting the appetites of working men and allowing the meat to stretch further: Them 'at eats t'most pudding gets t'most meat, as the saying goes.


My maternal grandparents always ate their sweet pudding before the main course, for exactly the same reasons. Both came from families of 10 children with not very much money, and a good heavy suet pudding was pretty good at filling empty tummies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website? I have the first triangle done and am ready to start the equilateral triangle but dont understand. Im not binding anything off it doesnt say to pick up stitches. I looked on the website no notes or anything about people having the same issue, maybe I just dont get it. Checked ravelry also found nothing


I haven't done that exact one, but I have done one similar. As I'm reading the pattern, they are short rows:

Row 1: K1, kfb, k2tog, turn.
Row 2: Sl 1 as if to knit, k to end.
Row 3: K1, kfb, k1, k2tog, turn.

In Row 1, you'll only work 4 sts. In row 2, you turn and knit 4 sts back. In Row 3, you'll work the first 5 sts, and so on. I hope that helps.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahahah, I am completely innocent of any badness!!!! My intentions are most honorable!!! I just need a partner in my crime, then I shall die happy smothered in popovers and ice cream, or was that whipped cream? hmmm, not needing bubbling wrap now unless it is all composed of mini marshmallows that I can eat! hahahaha, Zoe


OMG!!!! LOL LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is what I am hoping!


Eventually he should. Luna is still not very well behaved but getting better slowly. It will be interesting how she reacts to the grand daughters while they are here.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes I've done it. It's easy I'll get out the pattern and get back to you.
Trisha


Pup lover said:


> Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website? I have the first triangle done and am ready to start the equilateral triangle but dont understand. Im not binding anything off it doesnt say to pick up stitches. I looked on the website no notes or anything about people having the same issue, maybe I just dont get it. Checked ravelry also found nothing


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm half afraid of a pressure cooker.... but always wanted one... I remember the little round thing on the top of mom's dancing up and down and whistling. I was always afraid it would explode....


I also grew up with a pressure cooker....I love it. I have several favorite recipes using the pressure cooker. My son now loves using one, too! Great for fast cooking of tough meats..makes great stews!

Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Here it is and the pattern is quite simple. I like how you have changed colors with the wedges! Zoe
> http://www.sew-funky.blogspot.ca/2008/06/cutting-edge-cloth.html


Thanks


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome....now share how you were able to get that posted.
> uote=NanaCaren]Another water photo hope it works.


[/quote]

Absolutely! A moving waterfall picture.....lovely! Could watch it forever. Like Niagra Falls....I never get tired of watching the water tumble over. SO much water! Why doesn't it run out? One of life's mysteries for me.
Thanks for the treat!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Absolutely! A moving waterfall picture.....lovely! Could watch it forever. Like Niagra Falls....I never get tired of watching the water tumble over. SO much water! Why doesn't it run out? One of life's mysteries for me.
> Thanks for the treat!
> Carol (IL/OH)


I have a waterfall at the pond and at the pool it is so peaceful in the evenings after the house has quoted down.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Won't be on for a few days. Hope everyone has a good, safe few days. Nittergma


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It is odd that I can tolerate the "real" butter much better than oleo's or margarine's. I did have a bit of a rash this past week I made a casserole of some easy type.. it called for cheese and Daniel has used all my processed so I used C's sharp cheddar. Then we had pizza 2 nights later.. cheese overload and major rash across my back!!!! I have a steroid cream that the doc keeps me supplied with, it helps but I tend to be quite miserable when I mess up the diet! Uncooked milk will send me to the hospital with severe pain, feels like ants crawling through my insides. Mayo causes major red splotches that itch so badly that even benidryl (sp) can't relieve.. I'm just a messed up person when it comes to allergies!!!


I must be a lucky person. I don't have any food allergies at all, and so many do. However, I have sensitivities (no doctor diagnosis) to all sorts of cosmetics, dish detergent, and stuff like that. I just don't wear makeup. Period. Ran out of shampoo just a little while back and washed my hair with Dove body wash for sensitive skin, unscented, and for once my scalp doesn't itch. Whatever it takes, y'know.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, it seems there is always some drama around here. I am getting very tired of waiting to find out what is happening! The Health check was good as far as it went- I forgot all about my heart- I guess it was ok while I saw the doctor. I just need a small amount of stress though for the fibrillation to show up.


I hope the stress levels may start to go down a bit now, Julie. I have always maintained that an exciting life is not something to be wished for: very over-rated in my opinion. Best wishes to Ringo with the removal of the stitches. You can hardly blame him if he does not appear totally thrilled at what has happened, but I am sure he will begin to settle down soon! :wink:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Won't be on for a few days. Hope everyone has a good, safe few days. Nittergma


See you in a few days. Stay safe.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! Thank you for sharing, I laughed so hard only periodic squeeks came out. lololololol :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol:


Oh SOOOO funny.....ROFL ROFL ROFL :XD: :XD: :XD: what a treat! SO funny....just enjoying it....mostly because I really connect with things she says! It hit home!
Thanks for a great laugh!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> the churches my dad was at always had a women's group that spent one day a week quilting at the church. it was one was to make money as they charged so much/yd of thread - they would always measure what was left of the spools so they knew what to charge. they made some beautiful quilts.
> 
> sam


When Tim was a baby and attended the Fairhaven facility for therapies and other developmental helps, I used to meet with some of his father's people who attended the local Brethren Church and we would knit for several hours at a time. I recall them saying that they also charged by the thread yardage and that they had at least a ten year backlog of quilts to be done.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My maternal grandparents always ate their sweet pudding before the main course, for exactly the same reasons. Both came from families of 10 children with not very much money, and a good heavy suet pudding was pretty good at filling empty tummies!


I always knew we should be eating dessert first. :-D :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oddball said:


> . There is a TV in the studio so I will probably go up and do the quilt square..... though the couch is looing mighty comfy or I could do the last little sleeve on the baby dress... Today should be a fun day, as the rest of the week is pretty busy.


My daughter has just finished a Christmas quilt top called dissappearing 9 patch. Have you heard of this one. It is very effective.She bought the fabric yesterday at a quilt exhibition.I wish I was as quick.[/quote]

Can we see a picture of the quilt square? Do you know of any history of the Disappearing 9 Patch square?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, have you considered pear honey or pear jam with the fruit from your tree?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Great top!!!! I love black in a quilt and the reds and creams are perfect with it...(I happen to have one in those colors going right now as well) I see some might cute prints in there.... Very nice.....


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website?
> 
> This is the pattern I used It is really quite easy It gives really specific instructions for the second triangle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't done that exact one, but I have done one similar. As I'm reading the pattern, they are short rows:
> 
> Row 1: K1, kfb, k2tog, turn.
> Row 2: Sl 1 as if to knit, k to end.
> ...


Hi Solena; I put my notes in a reply to Paula
Trisha


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't done that exact one, but I have done one similar. As I'm reading the pattern, they are short rows:
> 
> Row 1: K1, kfb, k2tog, turn.
> Row 2: Sl 1 as if to knit, k to end.
> ...


I have done all of the short rows and have 39 stitches on my needle which is what it says I should have at the end of first triangle.. then says

..... the first equilateral triangle will beg at the lower point of the right triangle.

So what do I do with all these stitches?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I always knew we should be eating dessert first. :-D :-D


One of my grandma's desserts, served first, was a Yorkshire pudding with fruit, usually apples, sliced into it. In fact, this is not dissimilar to the French 'clafoutis', although that is rather heavier and richer.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The scarf looks the same but the pattern is different from the theone I am using which is from Lion Brands website.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning.


Oh Dear!!!! What a rough start to the day... and expensive.... Too late now, but at least always put things in trunk... I am forever after mom not to leave things in my car.. even locked, because it just encourages people to break in..... She is used to being in a rural area and much too trusting...

Hope that DD gets everything replaced easily and can put this behind her. The feeling if violation is often the worst part of being robbed......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> One of my grandma's desserts, served first, was a Yorkshire pudding with fruit, usually apples, sliced into it. In fact, this is not dissimilar to the French 'clafoutis', although that is rather heavier and richer.


I remember having Yorkshire pudding with rhubarb sauce and fresh berries. There was also a gooseberry jam that she served with it. Wish I had her receipts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like another picture of Groom Swan taken the same day as the first one. He's being sure he doesn't get too close. I just don't realize how long swans' necks are but this sure is a tell!
> JuneK


Great picture.... We made the mistake of feeding the swans at the hotel in Pagosa Springs, CO... They would wait for us to come back to room on ground floor with patio doors and come right into the room... Nothing shy about them...... I don't think I've ever seen a black one. he is gorgeous...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> t
> on a lighter note it is early Monday morning here, but for most of you will be Sunday- the moon is waning.
> 
> Lurker2....always amazed that you can figure out where we all are! Monday? Tuesday? Friday? Sunday? You have it under control.....love it! Do you have a Tardis? Are you a Time-traveler? (are you a Dr. Who fan?)
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


I don't know how you can ever tear yourself away from your fabulous views to go inside. Love the apples on the tree...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have made pear preserves with the pears. I hope to try to make a jam or preserve this year if I can get enough pears. by any chance do you have a good jam recipe? I really wasn't too pleased with the preserves I did. and what is pear honey? Sounds interesting.



jheiens said:


> Gwen, have you considered pear honey or pear jam with the fruit from your tree?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Only up to page 18, have beets from garden roasting in oven ovenand need to go water flowers.
> 
> Have we heard from kehinkle Kathy? Did she get her her van fixed?


Beets... oh you lucky gal. We love fresh beets....


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Expensive lesson, but may not be over yet. The thief has her address and her car key so could come and take the car. May want to change locks on house and car to protect from further theft. So sorry to hear of such a serious loss.


Hopefully the police know this too and will have someone staked out for a while to catch them!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just winging it and following the directions there is an odd bump being created so will see how it goes. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Caren:
I sent my pattern notes to pup lover . I make these often and I really like the look when I use a stripping yarn.

Trisha



NanaCaren said:


> I have it downloaded but haven't started it. Maybe I will start it and see how far I get.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have done all of the short rows and have 39 stitches on my needle which is what it says I should have at the end of first triangle.. then says
> 
> ..... the first equilateral triangle will beg at the lower point of the right triangle.
> 
> So what do I do with all these stitches?


Are you ending up with the working yarn at the lower point of the right triangle? If you're working the short rows on the side of the right triangle (the live stitches), you're working 4 in the first row and leaving 35 unworked. Right, Trisha?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> ...


11 kitties.... That makes for a whole lot of entertainment right there. Love the pup's names..... and walking on a beach is one of my favorite things to do... bare foot... not that I have a beach around here... We have a friend with a raccoon.... Rocky even has his own website... or did. I haven't checked in a long time... They are such curious creatures.... You van keep the possum. we have them come up on the patio occasionally... Bless their little hearts, not the prettiest of critters....


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have made pear preserves with the pears. I hope to try to make a jam or preserve this year if I can get enough pears. by any chance do you have a good jam recipe? I really wasn't too pleased with the preserves I did. and what is pear honey? Sounds interesting.


I'll have to go downstairs to search for the recipes, Gwen. It may be morning before I find them, but I will get back to you about them--probably in a PM. Right now I am too tired from cooking for the food ministry for Tuesday's meal. I've roasted 60 lbs. of turkeys today and will prepare 15-20 lbs of mashed potatoes tomorrow; cleaned and cooked 5 lbs of collard greens with a ham bone as part of our meal tonight and picked the meat off the leftover roast chicken carcass and prepped the vegies for chicken and dumplings and then made drop dumplings. Tim was out of cucumbers so I made some in vinegar with onions like the ones for the KAP and some in plain yogurt with seasonings (his favorite kind). And washed a counter full of dishes at least twice today and did a couple of loads of laundry.

I think I may be getting 'way too old for all this in one day. Never let a 37 year old volunteer you for anything she is not going to be available to help you with for even 1 hour!! Trust me, you will not like it al all. LOL

I am tired. Of course, I will get up tomorrow and finish the food prep AND have some kind of meal semi-prepared for the guys who will be at home for supper on Tuesday--even if it is grilled cheese and tomato soup from a can. Or two or three. You know how hollow teenagers can get by the time they are 15, right?

Have a good evening, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> ...


11 kitties.... That makes for a whole lot of entertainment right there. Love the pup's names..... and walking on a beach is one of my favorite things to do... bare foot... not that I have a beach around here... We have a friend with a raccoon.... Rocky even has his own website... or did. I haven't checked in a long time... They are such curious creatures.... You van keep the possum. we have them come up on the patio occasionally... Bless their little hearts, not the prettiest of critters...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Caren:
> I sent my pattern notes to pup lover . I make these often and I really like the look when I use a stripping yarn.
> 
> Trisha


Ok! I still have to start on mine, I need to get it done soon.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I sent my notes because the principle is the same. Each time you knit stitches from your left to your right needle; you include on more from the left needle until all the stitches from the left needle have been used. Then its time to start the same thing over again making triangles until the scarf is as long as you like. i make these all the time and they are always appreciated especially if I do them in a nicely stripped BamBoo. Put the two patterns together and you will notice the similarity.

Trisha



Pup lover said:


> The scarf looks the same but the pattern is different from the theone I am using which is from Lion Brands website.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


LOVE this Caren!! Thank you for posting, moving water is sooo soothing!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> LOVE this Caren!! Thank you for posting, moving water is sooo soothing!


Yes it is I could listen for hours to the water.

Heading to bed it's been a long day for me. Good night all, pleasant dreams.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Right. Each row you will pick up one of those unsed stitches until they are all gone. Very similar to the Wingspan shawl that Sam taught a while back. It is a little like entralac but in a much bigger scale. Once you get on to this; you can change colours each triangle or change to stocking stich alternating in each triangle.
Do check out the German wrap and turn--ne lumps, bumps or holes with the short rows.

Hang in there Sweetie all will work out just trust one of the patterns.

Trisha



Sorlenna said:


> Are you ending up with the working yarn at the lower point of the right triangle? If you're working the short rows on the side of the right triangle (the live stitches), you're working 4 in the first row and leaving 35 unworked. Right, Trisha?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

End of a good day for me. Bed is calling my name.  pray all have a better day tomorrow then today. Praying for peace and joy and. Comfort, and healing, laced with love.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you get out of cooking?
> 
> sam


When Jess came home from college... and stayed ... and stayed... and stayed and would ask what was for dinner...we started telling her whatever SHE was cooking.... Once she moved out, DH took over the cooking. His mom and grandmother used to help out with a cooking school.... He has always done most of our entertaining cooking.... and I figured I had put in my time..... Now the only meal I have to do is Thanksgiving because he likes my Yankee dressing. I keep pointing out that the girls make the same dressing....... He does a great job... just isn't real great at remembering to include veggies.... fruits are pretty much out of the question!!!! He does like berries though and makes a mean flan or chocolate eclairs.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Thank you Marianne....this kinda' helps with my DH's problem..'nice tall tomato plants, but no tomatoes! We can't understand...not really being too versed in farming knowledge. We've had a lot of rain, too...so maybe that is the answer? I'm glad you were able to get something. Our basil has done okay. We'll try again next year I guess....it's too late to still hope for tomatoes, right? :-D
> Carol (IL/OH)


No its not Carol!! We just started getting ours! Everything seems to be running 2-3weeks at least behind this year. We just got our first good picking last week.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had amy pressure cooker explode on me. Both hands and the entire front of me. Stood in the shower with the cold water on me. dumped a gallon of vinegar, the teens father drove me to the hospital, faster than if I had called an ambulance. The worse weeks of my life. Used some of my own salves added honey to it and not one scar. Those that have seen my tattoo it was part of what was burned. Took me nearly five years before I'd use the pressure canner again. I have a small electric pressure cooker that all I do is put the food in set the timer and walk away. It shuts off by it's self.


wow....what an experience....I can't imagine. I'm so glad you recovered well......kudos to you!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I have a smaller 6 quart regular pressure cooker that I use a lot. The canning pressure cooker is much bigger. I think it will pay for itself over time. I'm concerned too about additives...mostly salt...in lots of canned foods. This way I can control what I'm putting into those jars...sure tastes better, that's for sure


We never used a pressure canner or pressure cooker (are they different?). DH used to plant 50 -60 tomato plsnts when we had the farm and we canned spaghetti sauce and tomato juice. I blanch and freeze green beans and corn cause I dont like them as well when they are canned. Takes more freezer space but I dont mind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could always highlight them - cut and paste into a word document which is what I do. I preface with the word "recipe" when I "save as" and that way all my recipes are at the same place in my document file.
> 
> sam


I have tried to do that and it always tells me I have copied too large a document,, even when it is just a few lines. There is something very wrong with my software.... I can do it with pictures with a right hand click and select.... but not with text... Maybe I do need a new laptop.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> How did it explode? My Grannie had a couple that had a ring to put on around the top and bottom, holding them together. She also stood around watching the pressure and bleeding some off if it went too high. My canner had a top that turned a fraction of the circle and then was held on by the 'tabs' (don't know what else to call them) lining up. The pressure was regulated by a heavy little weight that went on top and jiggled as it let out steam.
> 
> Do you make lots of home remedies? I need to learn.


I'm curious...is there a difference between a canning pressure cooker and a regular pressure cooker?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try to look at the brighter side- have been failing a bit lately- but I have long felt one was surviving when you can see the humour in the situation!
> Thanks for the thumbs up, Carol!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are lucky to have that in your character. Will stand you in good sted! You are blessed with a lovely temperament. Enjoy it!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We Chicagoans are used to saying "wait until next year"...at least those of us who are Cub fans, anyway.


 :lol: :lol: I shoulda' done that! Being northsiders....we know all about "wait until next year". Hmmmm...if we can grow tomatoes next year...can we throw them? (sorry....it was just a vision I had.  ]
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


Nice cowl and hat on a lovely lady! Arent cats a hoot with empty sacks?!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'm curious...is there a difference between a canning pressure cooker and a regular pressure cooker?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Carol--same principle but much larger in size for the canner. Mine will hold 7 quart jars (wide-mouth or regular-sized) or 8 pint jars.

Have also cooked a whole, large wild goose in my canner-sized cooker to make barbecued goose. The meat just falls off the carcass without much effort and the fat can be discarded before the sauce is added to the meat for simmering (without the pressure gauge in place and a very low heat.)

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good night, all. I'm off to bed shortly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have made it to page 65, will hopefully catch up tomorrow. Try not to chat too much over night please!! Like thats gonna do any good, lol. Prayers for everyone and families and friends. Falling asleep reading here so off to bed with me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Onthewingsofadove, Zoe and everyone else who has been telling us about Pow Wows and the Regalia etc. It's fascinating to learn about the traditions of the Native Americans, and must be so neat to be able to be there at some of the special ceremonies. We have nothing really like this in UK (unless you regard Morris and Clog dancing as relevant traditions :XD: !!)


Those are pretty relevant to their culture..... At least I think so.... though I don't know Morris... only Clogging...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Been a long day. Have gotten a message says "still alive miss you talk again" nurse coming


Well that's a start for sure!!! Whew.. keeping him surrounded in prayers and you too Sis!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you're being away for a fun reason. We'll miss you and look forward to hearing from you again soon.



nittergma said:


> Won't be on for a few days. Hope everyone has a good, safe few days. Nittergma


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*thewren* people - it's Monday for pity's sake - why are we going to go over 100 pages so soon. rotflmao I am having difficulty catching up - the pages keep moving ahead - guess I better read faster. lol  I know.... Maybe if we deleted the larger part of the thing we are replying to.... not so much repetition..... II do remember someone used to advertise a speed reading course... Guess I should have taken it...

I have a sweatshirt on today - didn't want to upset jynx and turn my heat on. lol Thank You,,, so considerate.... as I am in a sleeveless floating dress and under the ceiling fan with the AC on.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Eventually he should. Luna is still not very well behaved but getting better slowly. It will be interesting how she reacts to the grand daughters while they are here.


I am glad Luna is behaving better! Mind you she could hardly have got much worse!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Know that store well!! I like visiting the neighbor boys' home who are now in J.H. and H.S. and have outgrown some of their leggos, but not really and they love sitting with Bryce and showing him how they go together. He just looks at them in awe! They even have these very tiny ones now.


I still have all of Daniel's Lego's.. 6 of the buckets they came in, plus at least 4 shoe boxes full also. I get them out when he comes to visit some weekends and we sit on the floor and build things like we did so many years ago. Just he doesn't have to help me as much.. ROFL


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We never used a pressure canner or pressure cooker (are they different?). DH used to plant 50 -60 tomato plsnts when we had the farm and we canned spaghetti sauce and tomato juice. I blanch and freeze green beans and corn cause I dont like them as well when they are canned. Takes more freezer space but I dont mind.


Same principle...the 6 quart pressure cooker is like another kettle on the stove top. The pressure cooker canner is way bigger and taller. These are mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope the stress levels may start to go down a bit now, Julie. I have always maintained that an exciting life is not something to be wished for: very over-rated in my opinion. Best wishes to Ringo with the removal of the stitches. You can hardly blame him if he does not appear totally thrilled at what has happened, but I am sure he will begin to settle down soon! :wink:


Stitches out in about three minutes flat- he seems just as usual- I sure would like a quiet life! Preferably with no notoriety- Just brought in the washing smelling like only sun dried washing can- I need to calm down a little- perhaps sit and knit for a while.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the churches my dad was at always had a women's group that spent one day a week quilting at the church. it was one was to make money as they charged so much/yd of thread - they would always measure what was left of the spools so they knew what to charge. they made some beautiful quilts.
> 
> sam


The Amish use the same way to charge for their quilting... it seems a bargain for those wonderful tiny stitches.... There was a church group near mom that took in other's quilts to do the quilting.... Some quilters are just 'toppers' and don't want to do the actual quilting and binding.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the churches my dad was at always had a women's group that spent one day a week quilting at the church. it was one was to make money as they charged so much/yd of thread - they would always measure what was left of the spools so they knew what to charge. they made some beautiful quilts.
> 
> sam


The Amish use the same way to charge for their quilting... It seems a bargain for those wonderful tiny stitches.... There was a church group near mom that took in other's quilts to do the quilting.... Some quilters are just 'toppers' and don't want to do the actual quilting and binding.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you thinking of the Evelyn Wood Speed Reading? Cool here today, but nice enough with some sunshine...I'll check the weather for the Cubs game tomorrow.



Dreamweaver said:


> *thewren* people - it's Monday for pity's sake - why are we going to go over 100 pages so soon. rotflmao I am having difficulty catching up - the pages keep moving ahead - guess I better read faster. lol  I know.... Maybe if we deleted the larger part of the thing we are replying to.... not so much repetition..... II do remember someone used to advertise a speed reading course... Guess I should have taken it...
> 
> I have a sweatshirt on today - didn't want to upset jynx and turn my heat on. lol Thank You,,, so considerate.... as I am in a sleeveless floating dress and under the ceiling fan with the AC on.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


Aran... would love to read your and Mr. Miller's article. The truth and the pen are might powers.....

The yarn experiment may not have turned out as originally planned, but certainly succeeded in bringing you all together!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > t
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And deep slow cleansing breaths....I love line dried laundry; just don't do it much in the suburbs--

Just layer the items across your head and shoulders and just breathe in that nice fresh smell and think of happy things and happy times and let it transport your mind to a simpler time and place.



Lurker 2 said:


> Stitches out in about three minutes flat- he seems just as usual- I sure would like a quiet life! Preferably with no notoriety- Just brought in the washing smelling like only sun dried washing can- I need to calm down a little- perhaps sit and knit for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And deep slow cleansing breaths....I love line dried laundry; just don't do it much in the suburbs--
> 
> Just layer the items across your head and shoulders and just breathe in that nice fresh smell and think of happy things and happy times and let it transport your mind to a simpler time and place.


Good counsel, thanks Rookie!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Aran... would love to read your and Mr. Miller's article. The truth and the pen are might powers.....
> 
> The yarn experiment may not have turned out as originally planned, but certainly succeeded in bringing you all together!!!!


http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/ The article is very enlightening and very well written. It certainly gives great insight into a portion of what humans are about. We all need greater insight into this aspect of society. Just IMHO. Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is so gorgeous! His favourite thing at the moment is Leggo- they went to a Leggo show, and could barely drag him away.


LOL!!! When Christopher was little he watched a show on tv about LegoLand in Denmark and informed me that we NEEDED to move to Denmark and if I didn't want to go he'd go without me.:roll: lolol...He was rather insistant, but somehow I don't thing they would just say yes to immigration because "my son wants to live in Lego Land". lolol took a while to convince him. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh we do have the algae all over the outside of the house and my camper is almost totally green.. I have power washed it several times but just keeps coming back. The red clay has made everything concrete a dark orange color.. I was trying to power wash it away, but was told unless I used the acid it wouldn't come off. I have a fear of any acid after my experiences at the chemical plant.. so nope.. the orange color is becoming a nice shade for me.. ROFL.


I think that I'd form an attachment to the orange also, no acid for me thank you. I'm not that graceful, I'd probably have a very bad accident. 
:shock:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! When Christopher was little he watched a show on tv about LegoLand in Denmark and informed me that we NEEDED to move to Denmark and if I didn't want to go he'd go without me.:roll: lolol...He was rather insistant, but somehow I don't thing they would just say yes to immigration because "my son wants to live in Lego Land". lolol took a while to convince him. :lol:


Boy, can I relate, Kaye! We have the Mall of America not far away and there is Lego Land there. I used to have to take dear son for an afternoon. I'd knit and he'd play and build. The kids minding the Lego Land part didn't seem to mind. He used to just stare at some of the big figures they'd have built...he was literally in awe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Boy, can I relate, Kaye! We have the Mall of America not far away and there is Lego Land there. I used to have to take dear son for an afternoon. I'd knit and he'd play and build. The kids minding the Lego Land part didn't seem to mind. He used to just stare at some of the big figures they'd have built...he was literally in awe


My DH would park himself there whenever we went to MOA to do our Christmas shopping. I would carry on and shop by myself and pick him up later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Ooh that's so pretty!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> some random thoughts as I don't know where my working brain cells are yet today.................... Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


Oh no!! That's too bad that that happened, but as you said, thankfully no one was hurt, the cash hurts and having to have everything canceled and reissued is a major pain, but it's a mistake she won't make twice. I have a friend who used to leave cash sticking out of places in her car where you could see it walking by, nothing much, but enough that someone would possibly break a window or wait in hiding for her in order to steal it. I yelled at her I don't know how many times, after she started working as an RN at the county jail, she changed her ways, finally, and she's a 6 years older than I and was in the Army. (shaking head)... :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I hope everyone is doing well, I've only gotten a couple pages read and 20 more to go to get caught up, but I have got to get to bed, I'm beyond pooped, don't know why, but there it is. 
Have a great night and sweet dreams everyone. Hugs!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Just finished a dish cloth, I think I like it. :-D soooo happy.


 That is so pretty .. it almost seems to be spinning... I like it!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> . Had a bad night. Awake on and off after 2 a.m. and when I finally fell asleep around 5, DH decided to wake me at 7.15. Was not a happy camper.  So today has been a lost day. I fell asleep every time I sat down. Hopefully I'll get a good sleep tonight.


Sounds about like my night and day.. I even laid down between 1 and 5. The phone wouldn't let me sleep most of the time... so I'm about ready to call it a day now. Hope tonight is much better for you....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was some time ago when I had mine done but I seem to recall that I had to go back a couple of times before it was complete. He did the root canal and packed it. The next time I went, he cleaned it and repacked it to make sure all the infection was out. Of course, procedures have changed over the years but I didn't have the pain you're having. I hope when you go tomorrow, he'll be able to find the problem and solve it.


They took x-rays this morning and felt it was fine to set the crown and did so... Once I started taking the hydrocodone, the pain was OK. I really think now it is just the gum being sore from pressure and shots. I'll take one more pain pill tonight and then stop and see how it goes. I think it is OK now.... He did a lot of smoothing, polishing and adjusting my partial and everything feels better than it has in ages..... just glad it is all over......... (I did ask him why it hurt when the nerve was gone and he said it could be the next root over.. and tooth. I hit him....)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I just can not seem to get caught up this week. I am on pg 30 but jumped to 106 to read the most recent goings on. While some were at the KAP I had a friend come for a visit. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. We also spent a day driving around to yard sales {she loves them, I can take or leave em} and we found a few things. A lot of little things for baby to wear which is a plus since she is growing so fast.
Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
Thinking of you all daily,
EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It does sound that way...very hard to come to acceptance of that and I pray for all whose lives he has touched and all those who love him. May his wood carving and his love for you all be his legacy.



gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Was this at the World's longest garage sale or is that a couple of week off yet? I think it goes down by you doesn't it?



EJS said:


> Hi all, I just can not seem to get caught up this week. I am on pg 30 but jumped to 106 to read the most recent goings on. While some were at the KAP I had a friend come for a visit. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. We also spent a day driving around to yard sales {she loves them, I can take or leave em} and we found a few things. A lot of little things for baby to wear which is a plus since she is growing so fast.
> Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
> I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
> Thinking of you all daily,
> EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin


Thank you for this yummy recipe>>>we love spaghetti squash and this would be a nice change.
EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was this at the World's longest garage sale or is that a couple of week off yet? I think it goes down by you doesn't it?


It was not that sale and I am not sure when it happens. It does get close to here but will have to check just where.
EJ


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you thinking of the Evelyn Wood Speed Reading? Cool here today, but nice enough with some sunshine...I'll check the weather for the Cubs game tomorrow.


That was it.... Glad Jess landed yesterday instead of the plane with the problems today....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/ The article is very enlightening and very well written. It certainly gives great insight into a portion of what humans are about. We all need greater insight into this aspect of society. Just IMHO. Zoe


Thank You..... I just wasn't sure how to look that up...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try.


This is indeed sad news. Stage 4 is never good and having it in the heart doesn't sound very treatable... There are some good experimental drugs... One can always hope...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> . We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. EJ


I remember bowls like this at fancy restaurants when they did Caesar Salad tableside. It will look wonderful filled with yarn and a project..... (Cute kids.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was this at the World's longest garage sale or is that a couple of week off yet? I think it goes down by you doesn't it?


We aren't really into garage sales but DH has always wanted to do the big one for the drive and novelty. They do one similar here in TX but we are yet to make it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up and headed to bed just as soon as I can take my pills. Even with the rest this afternoon, I am tired.... I may not even make it to Sit and Stitch tomorrow.... too tired to come up with a portable project....


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear your news. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! When Christopher was little he watched a show on tv about LegoLand in Denmark and informed me that we NEEDED to move to Denmark and if I didn't want to go he'd go without me.:roll: lolol...He was rather insistant, but somehow I don't thing they would just say yes to immigration because "my son wants to live in Lego Land". lolol took a while to convince him. :lol:


Thanks for the chuckle! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


So sorry to hear this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you might find the following interesting on the origins of yorkshire pudding. This was how my grandma served it when she couldn't afford much meat. She used to put the meat ontop of the pudding on a skillet to let the meat juices drip onto the meat.
> 
> The original purpose of serving the batter pudding was not as part of a main meal, in the way that its served with traditional roast dinners now, but instead served before, with gravy, as an appetiser course. This is because, when meat was expensive the Yorkshire pudding could act to fill the consumer, meeting the appetites of working men and allowing the meat to stretch further: Them 'at eats t'most pudding gets t'most meat, as the saying goes.


Although I know of Yorkshire pud as a starter, we only ate it with the meat, but also had it with golden syrup for pud, otherwise it would be rice pudding for afters. Just occasionally we also had beatings pudding made like a baked egg custard with the milk from a newly called cow if she had lost her calf or had excess new milk. It contains the colostrum, and was a different consistency to normal milk.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are any of the Royal swans black in color? I was impressed that there was a job of Royal Swan Counter and enjoyed seeing more about them during the Queen's Jubilee celebration news stories.


Well, I don't really know if they too are counted as Royal, as by tradition all swans in England (don't know about the rest of UK) belong to the crown. Maybe someone else knows if escapees count!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

> It would have been nice to know you when I lived in London, we could have gotten together! who knows what sorts of things we could have expanded our horizons with, come to think of it, perhaps we might have gotten into some mischief too (but that part is not for public knowledge as some things are best left between two people!) ahhahah, Zoe


[/quote]

This was the Canadian London, I assume? It's sometimes confusing having the same place names used on different continents, but is telling of the immigrant history!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> May have taken me a few weeks to find you Sam but it seems like I'm making up for lost time now - I'm up to page 96. Some tea party that goes on for three days!


It goes on all week until the next one starts! :thumbup: 
And, for a short while there are often two going at the same time. Sam will announce the opening of the new one on Friday evening and give the link to it.
Be seeing you.....


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, I have made it up to page 55 and will try the rest tomorrow.
Hope you all have a wonderful night/day. 
May your worries be few and your joys be plenty.
Hugs, EJ


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, its 4pm and we have had a very sunny day. Been a busy day today... went shopping for some bits and pieces to add to money for my daughters birthday on Thurs. Then to mums to do whats needed there, bit of food shopping then home. Walked Oscar round and round the back yard on lead for a bit (he is getting better at this), then a friend came for a cuppa and we sat outside.  Have silverside on the stove now and cuppa in hand. 
30 pages behind.... so i am off to see how everyone is..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> This was the Canadian London, I assume? It's sometimes confusing having the same place names used on different continents, but is telling of the immigrant history!


Yes I am pretty certain Zoe means London, Ontario!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning tea. :-D Well really it is coffee and cheese cake with fresh blueberries and black currant cordial. mmmm


Ohh!! YUM.!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the pictures of the grands for sure.. but know your castles and landscapes are part of you also!! I should change my avatar, just no recent picture (without my mouth open :-( :roll: ) and I haven't been to a waterfall in a few weeks.. I'm boring.. pppffft.. nope.. just too much on my plate right now..can't even get a visit in with Gwen this week!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is scary!!!! :shock:


Golly! You both will be having withdrawal symptoms! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

my grandmothers family on my dads side is named Payne but almost sure that they all came from Kent in the UK. lyn



Onthewingsofadove said:


> We are all so lucky to have a friend like Zoe with us. She knows much more about the history behind the traditions than I do.
> With a surname of Sutherland I'm much more up on Scots traditions (Glasgow) or with the Cracknell side of the family the English (Bramley, Leeds).
> Yes, I did the Highland Dance thing but they wouldn't agree to me learning the pipes. I was born in London Ontario but three of my four grandparents were from "over home" as we say.
> By the way, one of my Grandmothers Violet Payne was one of the children know as the HOME CHILDREN sent to the colonies by the Bernardo's Children's Homes. Anyone else have a home child in their family tree?
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I have to say that my Granny always served Yorkshire Pudding before the meat. We liked her yorkshire's so much we would have them on Monday as a pudding with jam in them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.

Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


Another wonderful waterfall, thank you Julie. we are now having our own 'waterfall' in the form of constant rain (not that I am complaining as Im warm and dry in the office at present, contemplating coffee and a few more rows of the lace Wingspan which I am now struggling with)
I hope you all have the weather you would prefer today! Personally I would like bright breezy sunny daytime with soft overnight rain.....

A quick edit to thank PurpleFi for another set of lovely pics.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Another beautiful set of pictures. What are the flowers in your basket?


The blue ones are lobellia and I've forgotten what the purple ones are :roll: Probbly because they are not doing so well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I have danced in some pow pows and one of my boyfriends was a story teller in pow wows. He one many awards. Some of the stories lasted an hour long -- quite a long time for one story-teller to dance and tell the tale of things. Each reserve will have their own type of pow wow to honor different aspects of life, most often of the seasons, the hunting, birth and death. Zoe


Great experiences for you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Its lovely :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> some random thoughts as I don't know where my working brain cells are yet today.................... Zoe


 :thumbup: And how true the first one is.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My maternal grandparents always ate their sweet pudding before the main course, for exactly the same reasons. Both came from families of 10 children with not very much money, and a good heavy suet pudding was pretty good at filling empty tummies!


Haven't had suet pudding for ages, all wrapped in a clothe ande boiled for ages, it used to steam up the kitchen. Best with golden syrup!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Another wonderful waterfall, thank you Julie. we are now having our own 'waterfall' in the form of constant rain (not that I am complaining as Im warm and dry in the office at present, contemplating coffee and a few more rows of the lace Wingspan which I am now struggling with)
> I hope you all have the weather you would prefer today! Personally I would like bright breezy sunny daytime with soft overnight rain.....
> 
> A quick edit to thank PurpleFi for another set of lovely pics.


It is lovely to end the day with Purplefi's flowers, as my Tuesday ends, yours is beginning, I think you are near ten in the morning! Ringo and I are sharing some macaroni cheese, one of his favourites! 
Overnight rain was for Camelot!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


Oh no, thats a hard way to learn that lesson.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Haven't had suet pudding for ages, all wrapped in a clothe ande boiled for ages, it used to steam up the kitchen. Best with golden syrup!


Very hard to find suet here, now! I have gone to the lengths of finding a butcher that could order it in. Occasionally you find ready prepared boxes of it. I liked 'golden cap' pudding with the syrup put in the bottom of the basin. And turned up-side down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


Hi Julie, that is a gorgeous waterfall. We have some in the hills and peaks. Just love them. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very hard to find suet here, now! I have gone to the lengths of finding a butcher that could order it in. Occasionally you find ready prepared boxes of it. I liked 'golden cap' pudding with the syrup put in the bottom of the basin. And turned up-side down.


Oh yes I love those sort of puddings. We mostly buy suet here in boxes, although our local butcher will do fresh suet. We also have a vegan substitiute here which is what I use. Suet dumplings in a stew are also great.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Another wonderful waterfall, thank you Julie. we are now having our own 'waterfall' in the form of constant rain (not that I am complaining as Im warm and dry in the office at present, contemplating coffee and a few more rows of the lace Wingspan which I am now struggling with)
> I hope you all have the weather you would prefer today! Personally I would like bright breezy sunny daytime with soft overnight rain.....
> 
> A quick edit to thank PurpleFi for another set of lovely pics.


Let me know if you need any help with the lace wingspan. I've given up on my dreambird for the moment. Made a bag instead!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, that is a gorgeous waterfall. We have some in the hills and peaks. Just love them. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxx


Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes I love those sort of puddings. We mostly buy suet here in boxes, although our local butcher will do fresh suet. We also have a vegan substitiute here which is what I use. Suet dumplings in a stew are also great.


The vegan substitute would be an impossibility locally! I guess it is a nut derivative?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


You have a lovely view :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Morning coffee today is a spiced thai ice coffee. mmmm I am going to try and get the receipt for this one. Might have to wait ten days until my friend returns.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The vegan substitute would be an impossibility locally! I guess it is a nut derivative?


I have used the 'vegan' substitute for years, as most of the younger members of the family are either vegetarian or vegan. It is actually made by Atora, the main brand of packeted suet in the UK, and according to the packet contains vegetable oils, wheat flour and pectin as a stabiliser.

I use it mostly for suet dumplings or in Christmas pudding. I much prefer a sponge pudding if I am doing a steamed pud. I do occasionally make a steak and kidney pudding in a suet crust - obviously it would be better to use real suet for that, but there is a limit to what my store cupboard will hold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


 :thumbup: They look great! Zoes recipe is the same as my mums.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> I have a fairly large size lot so lots of room for gardens and I am about the distance of two city blocks from the shore of Lake Huron.
> ...


Looks like a lovely place to live. You are very lucky 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> .
> 
> Pat and I like the one from my Grandmother better.


I just read my post and it seemed unkind. Not meant to be. We like ALL yorkshire or popover recipes -- Nana's has a few more ingredients and I grew up with it. I 
have tasted Gayle's (Zoe's is nearly exactly the same) and 
it is delicious too.

Yorkshire Pudding - or popovers - are good no matter what recipe you use. The gravy you use with it is important too.
Also Pat likes it with butter the next day - and it is really good that way too. I see Zoe likes hers that way too.

I hope those who haven't tried it will do so - with whatever recipe you choose (or all of them). Shirley[/quote]

I really should make them more often.... as my mum is from Yorkshire!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, you are so right about the Yorkshire puddings. They are all great tasting and I find that the most important thing about the making of them is the temperature of the oven when you put them in. They need fast instant hot heat exposure to make them rise, then just turn down the heat a little to bake them once they rise. hmmm, note: do not open the oven door to check and see how they are baking as they will fall and come out hard as rocks. (these ones are not good, gave some to the dogs once and they even turned up their noses at these hard rocks. The dogs wondered if they had entered the hard rock café!!!! lol) Zoe


LOL I once make scones that turned out like that :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Chicago's Don Roth's Spinning Salad?

The restaurant out by us closed down...I'll have to check to see if there is still one in the city.



Dreamweaver said:


> I remember bowls like this at fancy restaurants when they did Caesar Salad tableside. It will look wonderful filled with yarn and a project..... (Cute kids.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When DD was in Birmingham, we took a couple of days and did a portion of the longest garage sale -- I think it was early August, so it was hot. It was a lot of driving and walking and we opted for the neighborhood ones more than the ones on the main drags of the towns which were mostly massive flea market vendors for gloves, sponges, etc. We found bathroom tiles and light fixtures and like new toys..it was an adventure. Each town did their own marketing and there were craft and food sales along with the garage sales.



Dreamweaver said:


> We aren't really into garage sales but DH has always wanted to do the big one for the drive and novelty. They do one similar here in TX but we are yet to make it...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Violated is the exact term she used in talking to me about it. Even the police said that if she had locked the car they most likely would have broken a window so sort of a damn it you do an damn if you don't situation. She just kept saying she felt so violated AND is definitely rethinking running with one of the dogs or always a buddy. So, good has come out of it in a way.


They advertise on our tv that we should never leave anything in sight in cars.... nearly insinuating that its our fault if car gets broken in to. My argument is .... it is illegal to break into a car isnt it? Even if there is something tempting there to take?? Its pretty ridiculous !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Been a long day. Have gotten a message says "still alive miss you talk again" nurse coming


I hope you get more info soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Double posting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is one of my favorites -- I found a tin of powdered mix at our TX Maxx store -- I brew it up pretty strong with hot milk and then pour it over lots and lots of ice. It's very good - I'll see if I can find my Chai Tea Mix that I made for Christmas presents several years ago. I really like the taste of cardamom and think I'll make some cardamom raisin bread today.



NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee today is a spiced thai ice coffee. mmmm I am going to try and get the receipt for this one. Might have to wait ten days until my friend returns.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you might find the following interesting on the origins of yorkshire pudding. This was how my grandma served it when she couldn't afford much meat. She used to put the meat ontop of the pudding on a skillet to let the meat juices drip onto the meat.
> 
> The original purpose of serving the batter pudding was not as part of a main meal, in the way that its served with traditional roast dinners now, but instead served before, with gravy, as an appetiser course. This is because, when meat was expensive the Yorkshire pudding could act to fill the consumer, meeting the appetites of working men and allowing the meat to stretch further: Them 'at eats t'most pudding gets t'most meat, as the saying goes.


 :thumbup: Yep i have been told this by mum.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am cold this morning, despite sunshine, at 54F. Getting Ringo's stitches out shortly. 10-15 a.m., Tuesday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Just finished a dish cloth, I think I like it. :-D soooo happy.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is one of my favorites -- I found a tin of powdered mix at our TX Maxx store -- I brew it up pretty strong with hot milk and then pour it over lots and lots of ice. It's very good - I'll see if I can find my Chai Tea Mix that I made for Christmas presents several years ago. I really like the taste of cardamom and think I'll make some cardamom raisin bread today.


I find most of the premixed coffees too sweet. Would love to have your receipt. Cardamon is awesome, the bread sound good, YUM


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get more info soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We never used a pressure canner or pressure cooker (are they different?). DH used to plant 50 -60 tomato plsnts when we had the farm and we canned spaghetti sauce and tomato juice. I blanch and freeze green beans and corn cause I dont like them as well when they are canned. Takes more freezer space but I dont mind.


I used the pressure canner for meats. It was easy for the kids to make their own soups, They would put what ever vegetables and then a small jar of meat into the pot heat and eat. They don't all like the same kind so this way there was no saying they didn't like what was in their bowl. I had a lot of small single serve jars just for putting together soup. I don't care for canned corn or green beans either. Frozen or fresh.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well that's a start for sure!!! Whew.. keeping him surrounded in prayers and you too Sis!


A very good start and a relief for sure. Now if he just does what the nurses say, except for sneaking the phone once in a while. 
Hope you are taking care of yourself and not over doing things.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did anyone happen to watch PBS at 9 last night. It was Inspector Morse. I watched it until 10.15 p.m. when the picture disappeared and never came back so I don't know how it ended. Most frustrating.


You can probably watch it online if you go to the public broadcasting website. I've done that with network shows but don't think I've done it with the PBS shows. Of course, it may be different in Canada.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad Luna is behaving better! Mind you she could hardly have got much worse!


No she sure couldn't have. She does like to take the shoes outside and chew them still. She is getting better about stopping if she sees you so you can take it away from her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Same principle...the 6 quart pressure cooker is like another kettle on the stove top. The pressure cooker canner is way bigger and taller. These are mine.


I have both of those as well as a much older model and an electric one. Pretty much only use the electric one now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite easy really- we are so far ahead of most of the world- England is around 11 - 13 hours behind us, and I have EST/EDT figured because of Sam starting the KTP- for us 9 a.m., on a Saturday- then it is a matter of subtracting back for the rest of the US.
> And yes I have long been a Dr Who fan- going back to John Pertwee.
> I do try to keep a positive attitude- I presume people get tired of grumps, and try not to be one. I am a worrier though.


Saw this and thought I'd share for all the Doctor Who fans on here. Seth would love this cake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


That is such sad news to hear. Sending happy and healing thoughts to you aren our family. (((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is still a very naughty boy in public, quite an embarrassment.


Oh? Lucky he is cute then. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I just can not seem to get caught up this week. I am on pg 30 but jumped to 106 to read the most recent goings on. While some were at the KAP I had a friend come for a visit. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. We also spent a day driving around to yard sales {she loves them, I can take or leave em} and we found a few things. A lot of little things for baby to wear which is a plus since she is growing so fast.
> Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
> I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
> Thinking of you all daily,
> EJ


Very cute grandchildren, love the bowl.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I always knew we should be eating dessert first. :-D :-D


Now, I like the way that sounds. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Can we see a picture of the quilt square? Do you know of any history of the Disappearing 9 Patch square?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Picture of the quilt is on page 84 Carol. Gosh these pages go quick.
One of the ladies at the exhibition showed us how after you make a nine patch you cut the square in quarters. You then turn each piece (I'm not sure which way) and stitch them together again. It is very effective. I had only done 9 patch before, had never heard of this one. The one that we saw was done in black and white prints with the centre of the 9 patch in red. It was very striking.

Thank you to everyone for their comments on Naomi's (knitandstitch93) quilt, it has boosted her up a lot. x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> This was the Canadian London, I assume? It's sometimes confusing having the same place names used on different continents, but is telling of the immigrant history!


Yes it does get confusing at times. I grew up just outside of Kingston, Ontario. Before I moved to the sates I lived in Leeds. When Jamie and I were in London she was surprised to se so many names that she recognized from here.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow.
> 
> So sorry to hear this, prayers and healing thoughts for all the family are being sent.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I still have all of Daniel's Lego's.. 6 of the buckets they came in, plus at least 4 shoe boxes full also. I get them out when he comes to visit some weekends and we sit on the floor and build things like we did so many years ago. Just he doesn't have to help me as much.. ROFL


LOL I still have all my sons lego here too AND quite a bit of my late brothers lego. He would have been 44 now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! When Christopher was little he watched a show on tv about LegoLand in Denmark and informed me that we NEEDED to move to Denmark and if I didn't want to go he'd go without me.:roll: lolol...He was rather insistant, but somehow I don't thing they would just say yes to immigration because "my son wants to live in Lego Land". lolol took a while to convince him. :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


Oh, how sad. Thoughts with you and family


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just beautiful!!!
I don't think I'd move back to the city either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oddball said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I just can not seem to get caught up this week. I am on pg 30 but jumped to 106 to read the most recent goings on. While some were at the KAP I had a friend come for a visit. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. We also spent a day driving around to yard sales {she loves them, I can take or leave em} and we found a few things. A lot of little things for baby to wear which is a plus since she is growing so fast.
> Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
> I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
> Thinking of you all daily,
> EJ


Beautiful grands.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

GrandmaDi said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally caught up! 10.30pm here and i am off to bed... just as you are all gettin up! Have a good day everyone. Goodnight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


Hugs to help you through.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


WOW, so peaceful,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee today is a spiced thai ice coffee. mmmm I am going to try and get the receipt for this one. Might have to wait ten days until my friend returns.


Oh yumm, you'll have to share that one when you get it, please please please. :?: :shock:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.
> 
> Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


Have my coffee, flowers are just beautiful, I can almost smell them.  thanks for sharing . :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


Oh that is amazing, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee today is a spiced thai ice coffee. mmmm I am going to try and get the receipt for this one. Might have to wait ten days until my friend returns.


Yummy, looks so good! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share for all the Doctor Who fans on here. Seth would love this cake.


That's a cake????? Nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee today is a spiced thai ice coffee. mmmm I am going to try and get the receipt for this one. Might have to wait ten days until my friend returns.


Now that does look nice, let us know when you get the recipe. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share for all the Doctor Who fans on here. Seth would love this cake.


He's not the only I. I have seen every single episode!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, have you considered pear honey or pear jam with the fruit from your tree?
> 
> Ohio Joy


When I was growing up, there was a pear tree in the field by our yard. Mama made the most delicious pear preserves. The ones you buy in the store are nothing like what she made...so good. The pears were so hard, they weren't good for anything else!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does get confusing at times. I grew up just outside of Kingston, Ontario. Before I moved to the sates I lived in Leeds. When Jamie and I were in London she was surprised to se so many names that she recognized from here.


I find it cofusing too. I think you are talking of the UK :roll: Kingston is also in Surrey, just up the road on the river Thames.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great picture.... We made the mistake of feeding the swans at the hotel in Pagosa Springs, CO... They would wait for us to come back to room on ground floor with patio doors and come right into the room... Nothing shy about them...... I don't think I've ever seen a black one. he is gorgeous...


The black, Groom Swan, is either friendlier or braver than the white, Bride Swan. She has come ashore a few times but never so close to my sister!
JuneK


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I just copy and paste the post into a word document and save it in a folder on my desktop. Works for me but some computers are lacking in some necessary hardware to do this efficiently. Zoe


The problem with that is all my fault. I've stored stuff on several computers here and then they became defunct, and I never downloaded my items of interest to store on CD or whatever. We have two excellent laptops, both out of commission, and if I ever get a new hard drive for mine, I'll go back to using Evernote. You may have missed my comment that I'm afraid to add any more burden to this old laptop I'm using at the moment. So I also don't store things in folders, because I know myself. I'd put off making backups and then this machine would die.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I have to say that my Granny always served Yorkshire Pudding before the meat. We liked her yorkshire's so much we would have them on Monday as a pudding with jam in them.


They have got to still be my favorite. mmmmmm :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.
> 
> Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


Good Afternoon LOVE the roses and fairies. I have mallow growing in my garden, love the look of them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes I love those sort of puddings. We mostly buy suet here in boxes, although our local butcher will do fresh suet. We also have a vegan substitiute here which is what I use. Suet dumplings in a stew are also great.


I brought some of the vegetable suet home with me. I can order it online but it takes for ever to get here. I get fresh suet from my butcher he almost always has some. I do like the vegetable one best.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I sent my notes because the principle is the same. Each time you knit stitches from your left to your right needle; you include on more from the left needle until all the stitches from the left needle have been used. Then its time to start the same thing over again making triangles until the scarf is as long as you like. i make these all the time and they are always appreciated especially if I do them in a nicely stripped BamBoo. Put the two patterns together and you will notice the similarity.
> 
> Trisha


Is there any chance we could see a picture of this scarf? I am having trouble picturing it. If it is what I think it looks like, it might make a good class for next year Trisha!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


So, so sorry to hear this. I pray that whatever God's decision, he won't suffer.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


Sending giant hugs your way. MIght not feel like it at times but things will get easier. Happy thoughts, a song for you. Helps one get through tough times.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
Thinking of you all daily,
EJ[/quote]

Rest yourself...knit so you can rest and relax! Cute kids and a nice big bowl!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> my grandmothers family on my dads side is named Payne but almost sure that they all came from Kent in the UK. lyn


My mother's family also came from Kent....many centuries ago...among the first to settle in Jamestown, VA!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.
> 
> Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


I absolutely love, love, love the pink rose. The weather has surely favored it this year, apparently. Thank you for you lovely garden pictures.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yumm, you'll have to share that one when you get it, please please please. :?: :shock:


I will most definitely share it, will tell him it is for my knitting family. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


So sorry to hear you're 'down' at the moment, Julie. That's understandable with all the changes you've gone through. You have your weepy time and cuddle with Ringo, if he'll let you.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> That's a cake????? Nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes it is!!!! I have seen a few others as well will have to look them up again. There was one of the tardis, was fantastic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Afternoon LOVE the roses and fairies. I have mallow growing in my garden, love the look of them.


Afternoon Caren and thank you. Just had an after lunch espress with a piece of very dark chocolate :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He's not the only I. I have seen every single episode!


It is so cute to see him, he runs and hides behind the sofa and peeks out. Once a plane flew over the house quite low, he was sure it was the tardis landing in the side yard. He hasn't seen them all yet but we are working on it. I thought I had seen all of them but have recently discovered a few that I missed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending giant hugs your way. MIght not feel like it at times but things will get easier. Happy thoughts, a song for you. Helps one get through tough times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I find it cofusing too. I think you are talking of the UK :roll: Kingston is also in Surrey, just up the road on the river Thames.


I know Dave took my there. He thought I might like to see it seems how I sent him pictures of my Kingston and was always talking about it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


Keeping you and yours in prayers always Kathy {{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I just can not seem to get caught up this week. I am on pg 30 but jumped to 106 to read the most recent goings on. While some were at the KAP I had a friend come for a visit. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. We also spent a day driving around to yard sales {she loves them, I can take or leave em} and we found a few things. A lot of little things for baby to wear which is a plus since she is growing so fast.
> Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
> I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
> Thinking of you all daily,
> EJ


Love the bowl, great find!!! The grands are just too cute.. Love their expressions!! Priceless!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


Julie, I watched the movie "The Hobbit" last night, of course I've watched all the Lord of the Rings series. Beautiful scenery I just love the Hobbit house!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Afternoon Caren and thank you. Just had an after lunch espress with a piece of very dark chocolate :thumbup:


Yummy sounds delicious
Chrissy is making brownies with a cookie inside, dark chocolate. they are for her friends birthday to day.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.
> 
> Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


Beautiful flowers to greet our morning, thank you!!! I love the fairies also!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for all needing them. It is cooler here today, unfortunately for me as I love the heat. Went to a committee meeting yesterday and we managed to get a lot done. Liza the hostess made a fabulous jam and cream sponge cake for our break. I have finished the charity blanket , doing squares for another with donated yarn as I found some more. Will be glad to get them done and on to my own work, but am disciplining myself at the moment. Some business calls to make now so I will pop back later. Take care all.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A very good start and a relief for sure. Now if he just does what the nurses say, except for sneaking the phone once in a while.
> Hope you are taking care of yourself and not over doing things.


Me over do???? surely you jest.. ROFL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:  :-D


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have both of those as well as a much older model and an electric one. Pretty much only use the electric one now.


When friends of mine divorced they divided up the kitchen things, well he took more than he should have for sure.. anyway, they left a brand new pressure cooker to be donated to the thrift store, I grabbed it and said call me thrifty.. ROFL.. now, to be honest I have never used it, the instructions are in it and all.. but after horror stories heard by C she truly is afraid for me to use it. She is to go with Deb for a day soon, maybe I'll experiment with it then!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share for all the Doctor Who fans on here. Seth would love this cake.


Daniel would love this cake also!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I still have all my sons lego here too AND quite a bit of my late brothers lego. He would have been 44 now.


We could have quite a Lego party together I'm sure!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have used the 'vegan' substitute for years, as most of the younger members of the family are either vegetarian or vegan. It is actually made by Atora, the main brand of packeted suet in the UK, and according to the packet contains vegetable oils, wheat flour and pectin as a stabiliser.
> 
> I use it mostly for suet dumplings or in Christmas pudding. I much prefer a sponge pudding if I am doing a steamed pud. I do occasionally make a steak and kidney pudding in a suet crust - obviously it would be better to use real suet for that, but there is a limit to what my store cupboard will hold.


Our local Supermarket has recently branched out with a small supply for diabetics, and gluten free customers. I was delighted to see they have sourced potato flour- which features in some Russian receipts I would like to try, however vegetarian to vegan gets lumped in with the main display- so one is forced to read labels thoroughly. As I am the quasi-vegetarian in the household this is not the issue it would have been when I was cooking for my girls who were both 'conscience' vegetarians- ovo-lacto- We lived on lentils and other legumes largely- chickpeas (garbanzo beans) are still a favourite, and I must clean up my pressure cooker (it has got dusty with Fale being away) and start working from scratch. Our best source of vegetarian is the local Sikh suppliers, and for Ringo I am delighted to have worked out that the newest butcher is Halal- although this week we are on standard meat -non-humanely killed- to get the very good petrol deal they were offering- I must mince and freeze portions for Ringo- that will be today's big effort. Must get to the yeast- I am starting my rye loaf- have to work out a better method- I have not been getting a well proven loaf- I do prefer it lighter than solid! 1-49 a.m., Wednesday.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Finally caught up! 10.30pm here and i am off to bed... just as you are all gettin up! Have a good day everyone. Goodnight.


I'm a bit late, but sweet dreams... see you on the morrow! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, there was a pear tree in the field by our yard. Mama made the most delicious pear preserves. The ones you buy in the store are nothing like what she made...so good. The pears were so hard, they weren't good for anything else!
> JuneK


My Pop would make canned pears for my boys, they both loved them so much! Each Christmas they would receive 3 cases each of the BIG jars full of canned pears. That was the greatest gift ever. They each have one jar with the label that says Pop's Pears and my step mom would make a little quilt top to put on one for each package. Neither want to open the jar, I have a jar of his pickles also.. won't ever open it, just a nice reminder of times past. Getting sad, will take a walk around the front lawn and adjust my brain to happy times again!! Back in a few :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


Big hugs to you Julie. Hope the knitting calms you a little. A difficult time for you at the moment , but be sure you have a lot of friends supporting you over the airwaves.
Lin xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We could have quite a Lego party together I'm sure!!!


We have four huge boxes of Lego here as my kids argued over what was whose, so we kept it. The gks now play with - that is if they get a look in if Mr P is not playing!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> When friends of mine divorced they divided up the kitchen things, well he took more than he should have for sure.. anyway, they left a brand new pressure cooker to be donated to the thrift store, I grabbed it and said call me thrifty.. ROFL.. now, to be honest I have never used it, the instructions are in it and all.. but after horror stories heard by C she truly is afraid for me to use it. She is to go with Deb for a day soon, maybe I'll experiment with it then!!


 Is it electric if so they are a breeze truly have come a long way. Truthfully my electric one sat for two years after the teens bought it for me before I even opened the box. I was scared the first time I turned it on. Now that I know it isn't going to blow up I am ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No she sure couldn't have. She does like to take the shoes outside and chew them still. She is getting better about stopping if she sees you so you can take it away from her.


Who knows, one day she may not even need to chew them! But allowing you to retrieve them is a start!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have four huge boxes of Lego here as my kids argued over what was whose, so we kept it. The gks now play with - that is if they get a look in if Mr P is not playing!


I have lego it is all mine, I share with the grands when they are here as long as they put it away before they leave. Right now it is in time out for getting out of it's box and onto the floor. the grand daughters go to the lego store and make things. Depending on what they make they can bring it home with them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Who knows, one day she may not even need to chew them! But allowing you to retrieve them is a start!


It is much better than before MOst of the time she just takes the shoes outdoors and leaves them around the yard. Seth and I are getting good at finding shoes that are hiding. She really liked my fuzzy slippers and yarn. I won't go into the yarn thing though. :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh? Lucky he is cute then. LOL


His role in life is protection of me from all comers- There was a very heavy set mastiff roaming a week ago- not prepared to be the mince meat in a fight with one of those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful :thumbup:


It looks so peaceful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hugs to help you through.


Thanks, so much, Kaye! Am definitely short on real ones- but I just have to believe things will eventually work out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW, so peaceful,


It is, isn't it? Never been there- most of my time here having been without a car- you have to travel well out of the city to get to the ranges.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is amazing, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago's Don Roth's Spinning Salad?
> 
> The restaurant out by us closed down...I'll have to check to see if there is still one in the city.


Chez Paul used to do it and would come to the table and say, "Oh, Mr. Stevens... can I make your special salad for you?' Very impressive for your guests and about $20. to serve 4 .. back in the 60's.....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Is it electric if so they are a breeze truly have come a long way. Truthfully my electric one sat for two years after the teens bought it for me before I even opened the box. I was scared the first time I turned it on. Now that I know it isn't going to blow up I am ok.


I wish it was electric, but unfortunately it's the stove top type. Was less than a year old as someone had gifted it to them, they couldn't remember who, but neither had use of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending giant hugs your way. MIght not feel like it at times but things will get easier. Happy thoughts, a song for you. Helps one get through tough times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have lego it is all mine, I share with the grands when they are here as long as they put it away before they leave. Right now it is in time out for getting out of it's box and onto the floor. the grand daughters go to the lego store and make things. Depending on what they make they can bring it home with them.


Daniel and Ben have started gifting me the "Friends" set.. LOL. started out as a joke but now when they come we have fun combining the sets, we have the City, Star Wars (in abundance) I keep finding things in the clearance aisles to add to the collection so we also have Lord of the Rings, Batman or whoever that set is about, LOL.. it just grows and grows! If I ever have grands they will have quite a collection to play with for sure!! If not some charity will find a good home for it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear you're 'down' at the moment, Julie. That's understandable with all the changes you've gone through. You have your weepy time and cuddle with Ringo, if he'll let you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


He is a good snuggler which is really nice, and usually just at my feet. Fortunately the problem I thought was arising is sort of dissipating I do believe most of the time in 'least said, soonest mended'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, I watched the movie "The Hobbit" last night, of course I've watched all the Lord of the Rings series. Beautiful scenery I just love the Hobbit house!!!


You probably have two more Hobbit movies to go, they have only just wrapped the third this last week!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a good snuggler which is really nice, and usually just at my feet. Fortunately the problem I thought was arising is sort of dissipating I do believe most of the time in 'least said, soonest mended'.


Always in my prayers and in my heart my dear Julie.. wish I had a magic wand to wave so that all your troubles would disappear and joy would be normal of your days. Love you so much my friend, sending my shoulder to lean on, my arms to support you.. my heart to give you comfort and strength {{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The Lego House Song!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You probably have two more Hobbit movies to go, they have only just wrapped the third this last week!


I know.. Daniel warned me, LOL. he knows I hate waiting for sequels!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oddball said:


> Big hugs to you Julie. Hope the knitting calms you a little. A difficult time for you at the moment , but be sure you have a lot of friends supporting you over the airwaves.
> Lin xx


Thanks Lin! Sometimes it is a matter of just not over reacting to things. A friend is going to drop by later today, which will be nice. I have my bread started, and it feels like time to head back to bed. Thank you for being my friend!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doDY4DnyEVs
> 
> The Lego House Song!!!


LOL.. very appropriate for this morning conversations for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Zoe, you are the greatest!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is much better than before MOst of the time she just takes the shoes outdoors and leaves them around the yard. Seth and I are getting good at finding shoes that are hiding. She really liked my fuzzy slippers and yarn. I won't go into the yarn thing though. :-D :-D


I can imagine though!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. very appropriate for this morning conversations for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Zoe, you are the greatest!!


Who didn't have Legos growing up or at some point in their life? They were a blast to play with together and we would "barter" for Lego pieces with each other as kids.
My brother-in-law was in his forties and had never had Legos, not even his kids. :shock: So one year for Christmas I stuck a box of Legos in his Christmas stocking! *sigh* he was never the same after that!!!! Zoe 

Now Marianne, I have the Lord of the Rings trilogy and if you bring the Hobit, we could try building Lego hobit houses with the Legos while the movies play. I think we would have enough for a 24 hour marathon of them! hmmmm, guess I will make some of them popovers! or puddle bread.

*Puddle Bread*
Any bread recipe. Let the dough rise in the bowl. Punch it down. Take a chunk of dough and flatten it in a cookie sheet to about 1/2 inch thick. Let rise again.
Make the puddles: take your floured index finger and randomly poke puddles into the dough on the cookie sheet. Fill the puddles with brown sugar, cinnamon, butter mixture. Bake at usual bread baking temperature until the puddle bread is golden. Serve and enjoy!

Of course the puddles can be filled with any filling. Even something like shredded cheese and chopped onion then brushed with tomato paste for a healthy snack. hmmmm, yup, may want to stuff a black olive in the puddle first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Always in my prayers and in my heart my dear Julie.. wish I had a magic wand to wave so that all your troubles would disappear and joy would be normal of your days. Love you so much my friend, sending my shoulder to lean on, my arms to support you.. my heart to give you comfort and strength {{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}


Sometimes one just has to get through the down times- to appreciate one's happier times. I am missing Rufus, although his new family is looking after him really well- I spoke with Terry at some length last night.
Thanks so much for your kindness!
(hoping all is going smoothly with all the appointments you have coming up)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I know.. Daniel warned me, LOL. he knows I hate waiting for sequels!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the latest Kaikoura Sunset photo from the 'Factory'

Heading back to bed to rest for a few hours, with luck!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lego Hobbit House


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have one large chard plant, mostly planted for decoration.... We should try it, just have never cooked it before... Love zucchini bread.... I have my sister's recipe somewhere and it was fabulous...


Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever. 
I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever.
> I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
> Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


Nice to have you back!!!! We are a chatty bunch, but then that is nothing new!!!! Zoe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


Hugs and strength coming your way. It must be very hard for you even after making your decision. Life gets so hard sometimes. Just look at those wonderful pictures of your grandchildren. Their eyes are beautiful. Know all care and wish you many days of smiles.
Here is a quilt I made last winter, rap yourself in it and have a cup of tea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly overcast Texas... We are supposed to be very hot today but it is OK right now. I'm packed and ready for sit and stitch....with a variety of projects to mess with.... We are going a little late today, as BFF is dog sitting a third dog this week and he has to be let out at 10.... I will run up and do the last two seams on the quilt block and can give it to her today....

I will be reading and trying to keep up, but very little typing.... wrist/thumb is really screaming today.... I'll try a little electric shock on it when I get home...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie, what a wonderful picture! And Zoe, your lego diarama is beautiful! I'm one who never had legos as a child just lincoln logs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Julie, what a wonderful picture! And Zoe, your lego diarama is beautiful! I'm one who never had legos as a child just lincoln logs.


oh dear, I am so sorry for you not having Legos. Perhaps one of your kids could get you a Lego box for something? or better yet, you go buy a Lego set for yourself. hmmm, Lego playtime at the next Knit a Palooza? I am very sure that Sam's grands would be more than willing to assist! Zoe 

Pattern to make the Lego blocks for the blanket.
http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Lego-Block


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove-beautiful pictures. Lovely beach...I see you're on Lake Huron not Erie.

Designer- the info on honey and cinnamon is appreciated. Thanks.

Lurker(Julie)- I'm sure Ringo's happier without his stitches. Any news of Rufus?

5mmdpns - I only have Yorkshire pudding when we go out now. For some reason, DH is off roast beef (to my sorrow). So I only cook it when we have company and he either eats it or does without.

Nanacaren - thanks...I did get a good night's sleep last night.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope I have it taped....was it the young Inspector Morse series or the older version?


It was the young Inspector. I miss the old one.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


Perfection!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow.
> 
> So sorry to hear such sad news. If he rallied before, he might just do it again...hope so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Yes, they're wild. The black one and white one started showing up on the river at my sister's back yard 2 or 3 years ago. Since she makes a special effort to feed them, they usually show up frequently. IF she doesn't come out by the time the 'Groom Swan', the black one, thinks she should, he comes into the yard. She said the other day, she expected him to ring the door bell one day when he's tired of waiting for her. They seem to have adopted her. Some of her neighbors have mentioned seeing them,too. But I think they frequent her back yard shore line because she ALWAYS feeds them
> JuneK


Love it. Amazing how bonds can be made like that. Can you believe I even feel a bond with the caterpillars that will be butterflies as they eat my parsley plant. They move so slowly but parsley is almost gone now so appetite is voracious. They will be healthy and I will buy extra next year to keep indoors so I can have some too. LOL

Wait till the swans come with babies someday to be fed. Be sure and get pictures!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They took x-rays this morning and felt it was fine to set the crown and did so...
> 
> I think it is OK now....
> just glad it is all over......... (I did ask him why it hurt when the nerve was gone and he said it could be the next root over.. and tooth. I hit him....)


I'm glad it's feeling better. I think I would have hit him too...hope he's not trying to get you ready for another root canal


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> ...


That is just wonderful!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it.
> EJ


Lucky you to find such a nice bowl at the flea market.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful :-D quilt top.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Who didn't have Legos growing up or at some point in their life? They were a blast to play with together and we would "barter" for Lego pieces with each other as kids.
> My brother-in-law was in his forties and had never had Legos, not even his kids. :shock: So one year for Christmas I stuck a box of Legos in his Christmas stocking! *sigh* he was never the same after that!!!! Zoe
> 
> Now Marianne, I have the Lord of the Rings trilogy and if you bring the Hobit, we could try building Lego hobit houses with the Legos while the movies play. I think we would have enough for a 24 hour marathon of them! hmmmm, guess I will make some of them popovers! or puddle bread.
> ...


Zoe, I LOVE your idea!!!! We could have a blast for sure!! Puddle bread sounds wonderful, will definitely be trying this, the savory idea sounds yummy!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Another wonderful waterfall, thank you Julie. Aquick edit to thank PurpleFi for another set of lovely pics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are they more for cooking? I know our apple trees are plentiful but not good eating apples; very good for cooking though. Ours aren't ready yet for harvesting. Same thing with our loan pear tree; better for cooking.


I will have to try that Gwen. Just never had the energy before, but when I was younger and lived on the farm I made quince preserves, wild grape jam, jam from our grape vines, hand quilted, drop spindle spinning, dying, weaving, homemade bread, gardening. I was mother earth and that was my goal. I hope to get back to that and I really am doing so much better that this will be my goal this year to see if I can cook some of these apples. Did you make apple sauce??


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest Kaikoura Sunset photo from the 'Factory'
> 
> Heading back to bed to rest for a few hours, with luck!


WOW, such a brilliant display, thank you for this Julie!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lego Hobbit House


Love this one.. will have to look for it.. don't know how I missed it on the shelves!!! :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You can probably watch it online if you go to the public broadcasting website. I've done that with network shows but don't think I've done it with the PBS shows. Of course, it may be different in Canada.
> JuneK


Thanks, I never thought of that. Will try it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever.
> I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
> Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


Welcome back Siouxann!!!!!!!!!!! I have missed you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so set me straight....Yorkshire pudding isn't a pudding say like Jello pudding mix in a box, rather a popover/muffin type of dish. Is this correct?


Right. I loved it with butter and gravy when mom made it. Served with roast beef.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love this one.. will have to look for it.. don't know how I missed it on the shelves!!! :thumbup:


Do have a look at the crochet lego blocks. I am sure that one could make a dishcloth out of the pattern! hmmm, may give that one a go for one of my son's stocking stuffers for Christmas. He loved Legoing! hmmm, we could crochet some up when you drop in! I could easily convert that into a lego knitting pattern. Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hugs and strength coming your way. It must be very hard for you even after making your decision. Life gets so hard sometimes. Just look at those wonderful pictures of your grandchildren. Their eyes are beautiful. Know all care and wish you many days of smiles.
> Here is a quilt I made last winter, rap yourself in it and have a cup of tea.


Beautiful quilt Spider!!! With all the talks of quilts lately I may have to break down and try one. My step-mom made beautiful quilts, unfortunately they were all taken after my Pop passed away. My step-brother said he would send me one..but I know that won't happen. She did give me several of her books years ago and some tools she found best to use also. If things ever settle down around here maybe I'll give it a go!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> oh dear, I am so sorry for you not having Legos. Perhaps one of your kids could get you a Lego box for something? or better yet, you go buy a Lego set for yourself. hmmm, Lego playtime at the next Knit a Palooza? I am very sure that Sam's grands would be more than willing to assist! Zoe
> 
> Pattern to make the Lego blocks for the blanket.
> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Lego-Block


Yet another reason for me to learn to crochet!! :thumbup: :thumbup: I have a pattern for a lego block door stop somewhere in all my saved patterns. I was going to make them but use fiber fill instead of the heavy brick. Still may do that for the boys for Christmas, they would get a kick out of them for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Spider, that is a gorgeous quilt!! Julie, it should keep you nice and warm with all of the hugs that go with it from Spider. Hugs from me too.



Spider said:


> Hugs and strength coming your way. It must be very hard for you even after making your decision. Life gets so hard sometimes. Just look at those wonderful pictures of your grandchildren. Their eyes are beautiful. Know all care and wish you many days of smiles.
> Here is a quilt I made last winter, rap yourself in it and have a cup of tea.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Do have a look at the crochet lego blocks. I am sure that one could make a dishcloth out of the pattern! hmmm, may give that one a go for one of my son's stocking stuffers for Christmas. He loved Legoing! hmmm, we could crochet some up when you drop in! I could easily convert that into a lego knitting pattern. Zoe


Now if I COULD find that in knitting I'd love it, my crochet is slow abut sure for now, have conquered chaining and doing okay on single crochet, still not comfortable holding the yarns, but at least I am trying, have a deal with PJ's for next KAP, LOL so have to learn for sure! Also want to do a granny square, Mom loves the pictures of them so want to make her a lap blanket for her wheel chair rides :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We didn't have Legos either, but our DS did a little bit when the Star Wars sets came out, but our GS is really into them. We have a zoo set at out house that we love to re-assemble into the different animal habitats and their food items. The people working at the zoo are all Grandmas and Grandpas!



5mmdpns said:


> oh dear, I am so sorry for you not having Legos. Perhaps one of your kids could get you a Lego box for something? or better yet, you go buy a Lego set for yourself. hmmm, Lego playtime at the next Knit a Palooza? I am very sure that Sam's grands would be more than willing to assist! Zoe
> 
> Pattern to make the Lego blocks for the blanket.
> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Lego-Block


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It didn't record for me---I think something else had a higher priority on the DVR - but I like the idea of being able to see the episodes through the computer.



budasha said:


> It was the young Inspector. I miss the old one.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver...... He does a great job... just isn't real great at remembering to include veggies.... fruits are pretty much out of the question!!!! He does like berries though and makes a mean flan or chocolate eclairs.[/quote said:


> DH cooks very well and will include vegies, wis I could get him to bake! Chocolate eclairs yummy!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think there are quite a few of us that would like to knit the Lego blocks...I also saw somewhere they were selling Lego-like block buttons; I'll try to find where I saw them..would look really cute on kids' clothes.



5mmdpns said:


> Do have a look at the crochet lego blocks. I am sure that one could make a dishcloth out of the pattern! hmmm, may give that one a go for one of my son's stocking stuffers for Christmas. He loved Legoing! hmmm, we could crochet some up when you drop in! I could easily convert that into a lego knitting pattern. Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I know - I should not mention it - but I was cold - it stayed at 63° almost all day - I a creature of comfort these days.
> 
> sam
> 
> ]


Wow, that is cold for this time of year. No wonder you had a bad storm. We are warmer than you and we are north. It may be coming this way though.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.
> 
> Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


Beautiful flowers, as always PurpleFi...love your purple fingernail polish!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Further to the waterfall theme- a popular spot for hikers near Auckland- Hunua Falls, courtesy, Ian Rushton, photographer.


So beautiful, Julie!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a good snuggler which is really nice, and usually just at my feet. Fortunately the problem I thought was arising is sort of dissipating I do believe most of the time in 'least said, soonest mended'.


Isn't it wonderful when something we worry about turns out to be not worrisome at all!!? Sincerely hope that's the case with the problem you MAY be having.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you Zoe!!!!!! I may have a chance to cook this on Thursday or Friday... this week is a nightmare with appointments... have already been called for 3 more next week. My insurance is starting and my wonderful doctor is taking no time in setting me up with all the specialist :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad your insurance is starting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Happy Dance called for.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have both of those as well as a much older model and an electric one. Pretty much only use the electric one now.


I had a digital, electric one for a while and it just wouldn't cooperate. Sometimes it took forever to come up to pressure and other times it was fast...think there was something electrically wrong with mine. I wish I had a slightly bigger one. There are times when I'd really like to go to town with a bigger cut of meat or a tough old bird and the 6 quart is a little limiting. I can do it in the bigger, canning pressure cooker but it makes a mess on the inside. The smaller one has a non-stick coating. The larger one does not. Since it is mostly just DH and I, I guess I really can't justify having another pressure cooker. Definitely, as with most things, it is on my 'want' list but not the 'need' list 

DH has the thing out in the garage someplace. He says he is going to take a look at it in the fall, when things start slowing down with yard work, etc...we will see


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I used the pressure canner for meats. It was easy for the kids to make their own soups, They would put what ever vegetables and then a small jar of meat into the pot heat and eat. They don't all like the same kind so this way there was no saying they didn't like what was in their bowl. I had a lot of small single serve jars just for putting together soup. I don't care for canned corn or green beans either. Frozen or fresh.


I have not canned meats though would like to try that. When I made vegetable soup always had to make blueberry muffins so the kids would eat the soup, that was their trade.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


How special. What a fun place to work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Day to all. I'm feeling much better today and headed out to the grocery store to get some things for tonight's dinner. We're having tacos with a new salad recipe that I saw on Living Healthy TV. 

Citrus Avocado Salad

1 avocado
1/2 small red onion 
1/2 Ruby Red grapefruit
1/2 blood orange
1 tangerine
1/2 Cara Cara orange
Extra virgin olive oil (approx.1/4 cup)
Kosher or sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Baby greens - I'm using spinach

Peel and segment citrus and set in colander for juices to drip to bowl.  Mix olive oil in with the citrus juices to make a vinaigrette. Salt & pepper to taste. Slice the avocado and dice the onion and add to the citrus segments along with the spinach leaves. Drizzle with the vinaigrette. I'm going to add a little jalapeno and cilantro from my garden to the vinaigrette for a little extra kick. I'm also using green onions from the garden and a diced cucumber. It sure sounds good and I hope it turns out as good as it looks in the picture.

Love the TP this week - waterfalls, Legos, Hobbit Houses, gardens, beaches, cottages, quilts, etc. etc.

Dawn - hope the Diagonal Colors Scarf is coming to together for you...it's looks like an interesting project.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you look just right at Heidi's kitchen floor you will see a horse's head.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, fried bologna sandwiches...one of my favorite things when we were growing up. I hardly ever buy processed meats (except bacon 4-5 times/year), but I just may have to get some bologna to go with the tomatoes that are turning ripe in the garden. Yumm


oooooo...haven't thought of fried bologna sandwiches for a l-o-n-g time! This sounds good! I might have to try it, too....if only we had some tomatoes! :lol: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> When friends of mine divorced they divided up the kitchen things, well he took more than he should have for sure.. anyway, they left a brand new pressure cooker to be donated to the thrift store, I grabbed it and said call me thrifty.. ROFL.. now, to be honest I have never used it, the instructions are in it and all.. but after horror stories heard by C she truly is afraid for me to use it. She is to go with Deb for a day soon, maybe I'll experiment with it then!!


The newer ones now have a silicone gasket, instead of rubber, so will last longer and gives a good seal. I've had my little one a little over 10 years now and I keep inspecting my silicone gasket, as the rubber ones were supposed to be replaced from time to time (Fleet Farm has them  ) but so far my silicone gasket is pliable and in just as good shape as it was when it was new.

IMHO there are horror stories with just about anything you can do. You can burn yourself with a hot cookie sheet but that doesn't mean you should stop using them (ask me how I know this...have a nasty burn right now). Just follow the directions and make sure the cover is on right. If it isn't, the cooker won't come up to pressure...has to be "sealed" right. I have to play with the heat with mine. When little thing at the top starts rocking back and forth, I cut the heat a little to just keep it that way...start the timer and when done, cut the heat and put the whole business under cold running tap water. The pressure dissipates and the safety plug will drop to indiciate that it is okay to open. Not hard...you can do it  

If you have never used it before and you aren't sure of its age, maybe it would be smart to get a new rubber or silicone gasket to fit it...just to be safe. Again, just MHO


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks Onthewingsofadove, Zoe and everyone else who has been telling us about Pow Wows and the Regalia etc. It's fascinating to learn about the traditions of the Native Americans, and must be so neat to be able to be there at some of the special ceremonies. We have nothing really like this in UK (unless you regard Morris and Clog dancing as relevant traditions :XD: !!)


Yes, they are relevant traditions. The Haudenosaunee have a festival here each year and native dancers from all over the world. One year it was Maori as the guest and the next year it was traditional dancing from France. Of course they have their own dancers also, but include these native people in their festival. I love that they do that and I enjoy the festival so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> If you think about it, the next time you look at a globe or a map of the entire North American continent, and you will see that it resembles a turtle. The Native Americans (in Canada they are referred to as First Nations People) called this land Turtle Island and were familiar with it all and could travel through out it freely and they did, depending on the season. Zoe


Here too Zoe.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> people - it's Monday for pity's sake - why are we going to go over 100 pages so soon. rotflmao I am having difficulty catching up - the pages keep moving ahead - guess I better read faster. lol
> 
> I have a sweatshirt on today - didn't want to upset jynx and turn my heat on. lol
> 
> ...


He is such a gentleman and was so willing to help at the KAP and very, very friendly. So glad Heidi found someone so loving.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Now if I COULD find that in knitting I'd love it, my crochet is slow abut sure for now, have conquered chaining and doing okay on single crochet, still not comfortable holding the yarns, but at least I am trying, have a deal with PJ's for next KAP, LOL so have to learn for sure! Also want to do a granny square, Mom loves the pictures of them so want to make her a lap blanket for her wheel chair rides :thumbup:


Knitted lego block for blanket. Make as many blocks as you wish for the blanket. Also one or two knitted lego blocks can be used for a dishcloth!
5 X 3.5 inches

Size 8 (6mm) needles and Worsted weight yarn (#4 weight)
*Lego Block*

CO 17

sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k4, *bobble, k5, bobble, k5
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across 
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k4, bobble, k5, bobble, k5
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across 
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k4, bobble, k5, bobble, k5
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across
sl1, k across
sl1, p across 
sl1, k across
Cast off and sew in ends.

* Bobble stitch tutorial. 




OR written bobble instructions:
Here are three basic ways to make a bobble:
Knit 1, yarn over, knit 1, yarn over, knit 1 in the same stitch. 
Knit in the front, back, front, back, front of the same stitch. 
Knit, purl, knit, purl, knit in the same stitch.

Each of these will make a bobble that looks slightly different, but if you use the same method throughout a project it makes no difference which one you use.

Forming the Bobble

Bobbles are usually worked on Stockinette Stitch fabric starting on the knit side. Work to where your bobble needs to be and increase in one of the methods described above until you have as many stitches for your bobble as you need.

Turn the work over as if you were at the end of the row and purl back across those five (or however many you have) stitches.

Turn the work again and decrease those stitches back down to one. An easy way to do this is to knit two together twice, then knit the last stitch (assuming you have five) and then slip the first two stitches over the last stitch, leaving one stitch.


----------



## knitandstitch93 (Jul 6, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is a great looking quilt top - will you knot it or quilt it?
> 
> and welcome to our virtual tea table - we hope to see you again very soon - we love looking at pictures of what everyone is working on and we do thank you for sharing yours. there is always an empty chair and your favorite beverage available so hope to see you again real soon - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


thank you Sam  I am hoping to quilt it, only have a basic sewing machine at the moment, so will be straight line quilting until I have saved for a computerised machine


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finally caught up! Gottastch so sorry to your news. 

Raining here all morning means I wont have to water!! Missed breakfast off to get brunch and to the store, family dinnerr here heretonight just cause my mom wants to. Im in charge of cheesey potatoes. Hugs and prayers to everyone, back later!


----------



## knitandstitch93 (Jul 6, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Can we see a picture of the quilt square? Do you know of any history of the Disappearing 9 Patch square?
> Carol (IL/OH)


I have put a photo on a few pages back, I don't know any history I'm afraid. I found the tutorial on Youtube by the Misouri Star Quilt Company


----------



## knitandstitch93 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great top!!!! I love black in a quilt and the reds and creams are perfect with it...(I happen to have one in those colors going right now as well) I see some might cute prints in there.... Very nice.....


thank you very much


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lego Hobbit House


OMG, that little house would be perfect for me! I used to be really, really scared of tornados and DH always says that I'll never be happy until I'm living underground and wouldn't have to worry about them. I know in Minnesota we don't often get the big ones that are seen elsewhere but my dear mom was terrified of them and she transferred that fear to me - gee thanks, mom  It's not so bad now as I chose to educate myself about them and know more about when the atmosphere is "ripe" and when it is "capped" and it does make me feel more empowered...such a silly fear I know...that and snakes - goodness! I would love a house in a hill and have chickens and a bigger garden...maybe an angora goat or two...might as well add a sheep to the mix - lol! Thanks for getting my mind to wander this morning, Zoe!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Violated is the exact term she used in talking to me about it. Even the police said that if she had locked the car they most likely would have broken a window so sort of a damn it you do an damn if you don't situation. She just kept saying she felt so violated AND is definitely rethinking running with one of the dogs or always a buddy. So, good has come out of it in a way.


Even if you put it in the trunk, if they see you doing this, they will break in there. Some people sit around watching for people to do this, such as in parking lots where there is a gym and they know people don't want to take their purses in. People started putting them in their cars because their gym lockers got broken into and then their car trunks got broken into. They figure they just sit there watching. Also, be warned to always check your back seat. My aunt went in once to pay for her gas and fortunately the observant clerk saw someone get in her back seat. If she had gone back out there and driven away, who knows what would have happened. Yes, your daughter will be wiser for sure. Just so thankful she wasn't hurt physically, but I know she was hurt very deeply mentally. Big loving Hugs for her.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Was that one made by Ohio Joy?


It was elephants, not bears, and Paula made it. We have been pming....she's building my courage! The instructions are a bit daunting. I'm gonna' try it soon.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Knitted lego block for blanket. Make as many blocks as you wish for the blanket. Also one or two knitted lego blocks can be used for a dishcloth!
> 5 X 3.5 inches
> 
> Oh my gosh, Zoe, you are so quick!!! Thanks so much for this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> OMG, that little house would be perfect for me! I used to be really, really scared of tornados and DH always says that I'll never be happy until I'm living underground and wouldn't have to worry about them. I know in Minnesota we don't often get the big ones that are seen elsewhere but my dear mom was terrified of them and she transferred that fear to me - gee thanks, mom  It's not so bad now as I chose to educate myself about them and know more about when the atmosphere is "ripe" and when it is "capped" and it does make me feel more empowered...such a silly fear I know...that and snakes - goodness! I would love a house in a hill and have chickens and a bigger garden...maybe an angora goat or two...might as well add a sheep to the mix - lol! Thanks for getting my mind to wander this morning, Zoe!!!!!


hahaah, open your mind and let it go, the possibilities are endless!!!! Zoe


----------



## knitandstitch93 (Jul 6, 2013)

oddball said:


> Picture of the quilt is on page 84 Carol. Gosh these pages go quick.
> One of the ladies at the exhibition showed us how after you make a nine patch you cut the square in quarters. You then turn each piece (I'm not sure which way) and stitch them together again. It is very effective. I had only done 9 patch before, had never heard of this one. The one that we saw was done in black and white prints with the centre of the 9 patch in red. It was very striking.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their comments on Naomi's (knitandstitch93) quilt, it has boosted her up a lot. x


i can see this  but yes you are right mum it has  xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good. 

Thanks for the LEGO block pattern Zoe. Copied and saved.

Angora I've made apple butter, apple sauce, and apple pies from my apple tree. 

going to take a nap...see you folks latah......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Heidi is always leaving her purse in the car here at home and at the ball field - I keep telling here that sometime she is going to come back and there will be a broken window and her purse will be gone.
> 
> I will tell her about your daughter's experience. that indeed is a hard lesson to learn. does she have a trunk?
> 
> sam


Yes, it might not be from a local resident, but someone traveling through.

In Germany a bride and groom had all their presents stored in a few cars and when they got back out they had been robbed of all their presents. So sad. Not sure if the party had just gone back in to get more presents and nobody was there guarding the presents but when they returned all was gone. Not a good way to start out.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Knitted lego block for blanket. Make as many blocks as you wish for the blanket. Also one or two knitted lego blocks can be used for a dishcloth!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - it is never selfish to take care of yourself - so don't feel guilty.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I'm enjoying this relaxing time soooo much. Morning coffee outside on the deck and naps. Can't wait for DH to get home though. I'm so glad everything is going so well but I do miss him and our special times reading inspirational things together each day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran wrote:
I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.

On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.

______________________________

Is this an article that is published in NY also as my husband has a student that is Quaker and he and his wife are taking us out to dinner and we could ask them to make a copy for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We are all so lucky to have a friend like Zoe with us. She knows much more about the history behind the traditions than I do.
> With a surname of Sutherland I'm much more up on Scots traditions (Glasgow) or with the Cracknell side of the family the English (Bramley, Leeds).
> Yes, I did the Highland Dance thing but they wouldn't agree to me learning the pipes. I was born in London Ontario but three of my four grandparents were from "over home" as we say.
> By the way, one of my Grandmothers Violet Payne was one of the children know as the HOME CHILDREN sent to the colonies by the Bernardo's Children's Homes. Anyone else have a home child in their family tree?
> ...


On my dad's side, both his mother and his father were sent over as orphans from England to Canada and they worked, even as children. Don't think there was much love shown to them but grandpa was a very thankful person when he had a family of his own. Grandma was more standoffish and I think very hurt by the experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Been a long day. Have gotten a message says "still alive miss you talk again" nurse coming


Hope you get more information soon and get to see your friend.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ss, celery (does anyone know how to telll when celery or corn is ready to harvest?) and jalapeno's.  I think I'm forgetting something but that's the main of it.


corn at least needs to "tassel out". At least that's how in Ohio we know fresh corn is coming! The tassels at the top of the plant need to be out and a bit floppy & fluffy. I'm not even sure what a celery plant looks like. Jalapenos....I would guess they look dark green and are about the right size.
All this from a very amateur farmer! Double & triple check my info.
Carol (IL/OH) :lol: :roll:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I will have to try that Gwen. Just never had the energy before, but when I was younger and lived on the farm I made quince preserves, wild grape jam, jam from our grape vines, hand quilted, drop spindle spinning, dying, weaving, homemade bread, gardening. I was mother earth and that was my goal. I hope to get back to that and I really am doing so much better that this will be my goal this year to see if I can cook some of these apples. Did you make apple sauce??


I like apple butter...found a recipe that you make in the slow cooker...really easy. Let me know if you would like the recipe. Since I was still in canning mode, with my tomatoes at the time I made it, I decided to put my apple butter into pint jars and canned it in a water bath...yum, yum, yum. DH likes it on toast (my favorite way too) or on pork chops but he really likes a little spoon of it on top of vanilla pudding. He swirls it all in and thoroughly enjoys it...I guess there are stranger combinations


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Now if I COULD find that in knitting I'd love it, my crochet is slow abut sure for now, have conquered chaining and doing okay on single crochet, still not comfortable holding the yarns, but at least I am trying, have a deal with PJ's for next KAP, LOL so have to learn for sure! Also want to do a granny square, Mom loves the pictures of them so want to make her a lap blanket for her wheel chair rides :thumbup:


Give it a go, Marianne...the video tutorial, right there in the pattern, shows you exactly what to do...I saved it into my ever-growing "someday to make" file


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> What a bumper crop you are going to have. What a view to have with morning coffee.


Yes, and last year only 3 apples on the whole tree. What a change. Last year was that heavy wet snow and frost while it was in blossom.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> More POW WOW


Trish.....beautiful, beautiful pictures! You can almost see the movement & action in them. Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good.
> 
> Thanks for the LEGO block pattern Zoe. Copied and saved.
> 
> ...


Sorry you are having so much pain. That chronic pain is so awful.
Rest when you can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I like apple butter...found a recipe that you make in the slow cooker...really easy. Let me know if you would like the recipe. Since I was still in canning mode, with my tomatoes at the time I made it, I decided to put my apple butter into pint jars and canned it in a water bath...yum, yum, yum. DH likes it on toast (my favorite way too) or on pork chops but he really likes a little spoon of it on top of vanilla pudding. He swirls it all in and thoroughly enjoys it...I guess there are stranger combinations


Of course!     :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


It works!!! Wow....a very nice backyard! You must see some gorgeous sunsets! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good.
> 
> Thanks for the LEGO block pattern Zoe. Copied and saved.
> 
> ...


Maybe some cinnamon and honey is in order for you...feel better my sister


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome to come over any time, just let me know when to expect you. Watermelon is the choice to go with this one, with a watermelon cocktail. Just let me know what flavor you would like and it will be waiting.
> ]
> How do you make a watermelon cocktail? Sounds refreshing.
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest Kaikoura Sunset photo from the 'Factory'
> 
> Heading back to bed to rest for a few hours, with luck!


What a wonderful picture!! Love all those colors!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good.
> 
> Thanks for the LEGO block pattern Zoe. Copied and saved.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this Gwen. Hopefully you will get some relief from the pain. After going from not being able to walk at all, ask me. My heart goes out to you. I constantly test my limits and when I go over. :roll:  :hunf: Pain and more pain. I have been getting much better at not testing my limits. Gentle Hugs dear friend.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever.
> I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
> Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


So glad you found us and are back....Love your kitty in the avatar!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was the young Inspector. I miss the old one.


I've tried to get into the young Inspector Morse but for some reason, I just cannot get interested in it. I love the Inspector Lewis series...sorry to see that go off. Does anyone know if there will be any more of the Sherlock series on PBS?
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Of course!     :thumbup:


My instructions are 4 pages long...had to have everything spelled out for me the first time I made it  If you wish, send me your e-mail address via a PM and I can very gladly attach the instructions to an e-mail to you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love it. Amazing how bonds can be made like that. Can you believe I even feel a bond with the caterpillars that will be butterflies as they eat my parsley plant. They move so slowly but parsley is almost gone now so appetite is voracious. They will be healthy and I will buy extra next year to keep indoors so I can have some too. LOL
> 
> Wait till the swans come with babies someday to be fed. Be sure and get pictures!!!!


We really have no idea of the sex of the swans...they may be both one gender! We call them the Bride and Groom swan because of the coloring.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad you found us and are back....Love your kitty in the avatar!
> JuneK


siouxann wrote:
Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever.
I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.
________________________________
Go to User List
Search...thewren
go to Sam/thewren's topics
Click on topics and look for the latest date on the KTP
This way no matter where they move us you can find us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> We really have no idea of the sex of the swans...they may be both one gender! We call them the Bride and Groom swan because of the coloring.
> JuneK


Well, maybe no babies in that case.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

knitandstitch93 said:


> i can see this  but yes you are right mum it has  xx


That is what we are here for to boost each others confidence, offer hugs and understanding when needed.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doDY4DnyEVs
> 
> The Lego House Song!!!


So cute, the little Lego house, :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good.
> 
> Glad you went to the dr. Hope your back and neck are feeling better. I'm sure the phys. therapy will help. What arthritis meds were you taking before. I've nver heard of meloxicam. I've taken Diclofenac (voltaren) for several years. The dr changed it to something else a couple of years ago but it wasn't as effective.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest Kaikoura Sunset photo from the 'Factory'
> 
> Heading back to bed to rest for a few hours, with luck!


OMG!!!! That is awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lego Hobbit House


YES!!! So cute, like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a nice compliment and not doubt well deserved.

that's a new use for yarn. lol

sam



Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hugs and strength coming your way. It must be very hard for you even after making your decision. Life gets so hard sometimes. Just look at those wonderful pictures of your grandchildren. Their eyes are beautiful. Know all care and wish you many days of smiles.
> Here is a quilt I made last winter, rap yourself in it and have a cup of tea.


Now that is sooooo nice, I love.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Time to leave for a while here and finish up my Amish Puzzle Ball, that will be sent to dear niece for her 8th month pregnancy gift. I have two other things to send out so might as well finish her gift and send out all 3 things at once. Chat later, {{{BIG HUGS}}} to all


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> oh dear, I am so sorry for you not having Legos. Perhaps one of your kids could get you a Lego box for something? or better yet, you go buy a Lego set for yourself. hmmm, Lego playtime at the next Knit a Palooza? I am very sure that Sam's grands would be more than willing to assist! Zoe
> 
> Pattern to make the Lego blocks for the blanket.
> http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-Afghan-Patterns/Lego-Block


That is really awesome, so nice WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had it posted on an other page, does not work if I try to post direct. It will show up as a download, but then the sound works. Hmmmm have to figure that one out still.
> Drag from original page to desk top, then post as usual for a photo. The motion works but sound does not.


I got sound! Water running.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


ummm, jealousy is not becoming for me Sam, although I will be envying you til the cows come home! give him a KTP cuddle from us all! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that had to be a difficult time for you - but sounds like you picked yourself up and made a life for yourself. bravo.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> [I was born there and went to South Secondary, London Teacher's college and Western. i left London in63 and went to each in a Menonite community near Kitchener. Then on to the Toronto where I got my Master's at York and was Supervisor of Special Services. When I took early retirement in 1998: (Husband died 3 days after I retired)I returned to London and worked for Andres Wines until my second retirement three years ago. I still have my townhouse in London but I'm looking to rent it out. I love it here.
> A small aside, I was living in Garson Ontario for 1969-70.
> I bet no matter which town we were in ;if we were together we could cause some noise.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I'm going to be the dummy here. Actually I learned to cook on my own with one cookbook that I got as a wedding gift. Anyway, that's another novel.. LOL.. how does one get the beef drippings, chicken drippings and so on??? I rarely fry anything, cook meats either in the crockpot or on the outside grill and for holidays I deep fry the turkey :thumbup: Truly I am still a novice in the kitchen, I worked shift work for so many years, I rarely had time to enjoy cooking. I am branching out now that I am retired so any and all help is greatly appreciated!!! (especially by Cindi :thumbup


You have to cook the meat with a pan under it. I don't think frying will give you drippings. When a turkey is roasted (or chicken or other meat) it is usually on a rack, so the fats drip out of the bird/meat into the pan below. Those are the drippings. I don't see how cooking in the crock pot will give you drippings either. Basically drippings come from roasting (baking) the meat on a rack over a pan. Drippings make the best gravy! I'm curious to try the drippings in popovers.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely patches - it is done in two pieces isn't it?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Just finished a dish cloth, I think I like it. :-D soooo happy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


Something to think about......if the robber has the car keys...he can now steal the car! I don't know how hard it is to change the locks on the car....be cautious!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope the new medicine gives you some relief and that therapy will help...sounds so painful. I pull a muscle once in awhile in my neck and that's unbearable so can only imagine what you're experiencing---gentle hugs and hope you're back to good health soon.



Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good.
> 
> Thanks for the LEGO block pattern Zoe. Copied and saved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever.
> I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
> Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


The stems can be sliced fine, and cooked up with tomato and garlic- makes a good contrast to the leaves!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I got sound! Water running.
> Carol (IL/OH)


From the download? the water is from the slide and the waterfall. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our family grew field corn and a lot of sweet corn -- we always checked a couple of ears by pulling the husk down enough to be able to give the kernels the fingernail check (Sam, was that you who mentioned that?) to be sure that the kernel was full and juicy. If I remember right, we'd plant several rows a couple of weeks apart so that we didn't get all the corn at once and could spread it out the harvest over several weeks. We'd go out to the field with big gunny sacks to harvest the corn..that was easier than juggling the bushel baskets.



cmaliza said:


> corn at least needs to "tassel out". At least that's how in Ohio we know fresh corn is coming! The tassels at the top of the plant need to be out and a bit floppy & fluffy. I'm not even sure what a celery plant looks like. Jalapenos....I would guess they look dark green and are about the right size.
> All this from a very amateur farmer! Double & triple check my info.
> Carol (IL/OH) :lol: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


Lucky you!!!!!!!!! I am sooo very jealous


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hugs and strength coming your way. It must be very hard for you even after making your decision. Life gets so hard sometimes. Just look at those wonderful pictures of your grandchildren. Their eyes are beautiful. Know all care and wish you many days of smiles.
> Here is a quilt I made last winter, rap yourself in it and have a cup of tea.


That is lovely Spider! I'll swap the tea for a cup of my coffee brew! About time I had one! Got the rubbish out, my new method of baking my rye bread has worked well- forgot to get any butter yesterday- need to work out which way I go for my shopping- possibly later today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet it would taste very good with some Greek yoghurt also!! I have that recipe to make the butter in the slow cooker and that works very well.



gottastch said:


> I like apple butter...found a recipe that you make in the slow cooker...really easy. Let me know if you would like the recipe. Since I was still in canning mode, with my tomatoes at the time I made it, I decided to put my apple butter into pint jars and canned it in a water bath...yum, yum, yum. DH likes it on toast (my favorite way too) or on pork chops but he really likes a little spoon of it on top of vanilla pudding. He swirls it all in and thoroughly enjoys it...I guess there are stranger combinations


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Julie, what a wonderful picture! And Zoe, your lego diarama is beautiful! I'm one who never had legos as a child just lincoln logs.


I am not sure if you mean the waterfall, or the sunset? I never had leggo either! And never afforded it for my girls.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


OHHHH...looking SO ymmy! I LOVE popovers! My mom made them about 1-2 times a year. So I look at them as a special treat! Time to start treating myself! :-D 
I'm hungry!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Nanananana right back!!! Love every minute of it---they really don't stay in the baby stage long enough for me. Hope he was a good little boy and just let you hold him and coo at him all morning.



thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yorkshire is eaten with the main course (usually beef) And usually smothered in gravy. Left overs often eaten by the family children with jam before bed.


We had ours with corn chowder. I am curious...leftovers? I've never seen any! :-D 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lurker(Julie)- I'm sure Ringo's happier without his stitches. Any news of Rufus?


He does seem not to be bothering himself now, which is good. 
I spoke at some length last night with Rufus new owner- he is a very lucky boy to have someone prepared to care for him in his old age. He is getting a walk night and morning, and has special food for elderly dogs. Soon he will be meeting Hugo the elderly poodle x , it will be interesting to hear how that goes- I hope it won't be a skirmish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> WOW, such a brilliant display, thank you for this Julie!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Spider, that is a gorgeous quilt!! Julie, it should keep you nice and warm with all of the hugs that go with it from Spider. Hugs from me too.


Thanks to you both!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I made Martha Stewart's Swiss Chard quiche a few weeks ago and we all loved it. My DD who isn't usually one to eat leftovers had an entire pie to herself -- she served it to her house guests one morning, but ate the whole rest of the pie by herself. I think I liked the flavor better than the spinach quiche I usually make. I'm sure baby kale could be used also.



Lurker 2 said:


> The stems can be sliced fine, and cooked up with tomato and garlic- makes a good contrast to the leaves!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you look just right at Heidi's kitchen floor you will see a horse's head.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> So beautiful, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I missed it too---can you just see us all at the next KAP, circled around staring at the kitchen floor?---at least some of us will be; others will be off playing at the Lego table!



cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if you look just right at Heidi's kitchen floor you will see a horse's head.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Isn't it wonderful when something we worry about turns out to be not worrisome at all!!? Sincerely hope that's the case with the problem you MAY be having.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


as so often happens, there is good and bad in what has happened- just a matter of concentrating on the glass half full.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> people - it's Monday for pity's sake - why are we going to go over 100 pages so soon. rotflmao I am having difficulty catching up - the pages keep moving ahead - guess I better read faster. lol
> 
> I have a sweatshirt on today - didn't want to upset jynx and turn my heat on. lol
> 
> ...


What work does Gary do? It's nice to know you are respected as a worker and employee.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> as so often happens, there is good and bad in what has happened- just a matter of concentrating on the glass half full.


That is a trait I have been working on, somedays better than others I must say. Sat down to knit, this children's scarf is taking forever. But will stick with it and then put it in the donation box and then move onto something else. Have a ripple crocheted afghan going, also. Almost done with that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The newer ones now have a silicone gasket, instead of rubber, so will last longer and gives a good seal. I've had my little one a little over 10 years now and I keep inspecting my silicone gasket, as the rubber ones were supposed to be replaced from time to time (Fleet Farm has them  ) but so far my silicone gasket is pliable and in just as good shape as it was when it was new.
> 
> IMHO there are horror stories with just about anything you can do. You can burn yourself with a hot cookie sheet but that doesn't mean you should stop using them (ask me how I know this...have a nasty burn right now). Just follow the directions and make sure the cover is on right. If it isn't, the cooker won't come up to pressure...has to be "sealed" right. I have to play with the heat with mine. When little thing at the top starts rocking back and forth, I cut the heat a little to just keep it that way...start the timer and when done, cut the heat and put the whole business under cold running tap water. The pressure dissipates and the safety plug will drop to indiciate that it is okay to open. Not hard...you can do it
> 
> If you have never used it before and you aren't sure of its age, maybe it would be smart to get a new rubber or silicone gasket to fit it...just to be safe. Again, just MHO


My new one has the silicone gasket, and a semi computerised control- you still need to be careful- but it is comfortingly safety featured- I have just cooked Ringo's lambs liver in it- letting it cool before portioning it and freezing- I stretch his food with rice and carrots. I think I will go back to the more distant Supermarket they have some very good specials this week...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful picture!! Love all those colors!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OMG!!!! That is awesome, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> That is a trait I have been working on, somedays better than others I must say. Sat down to knit, this children's scarf is taking forever. But will stick with it and then put it in the donation box and then move onto something else. Have a ripple crocheted afghan going, also. Almost done with that.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for Wannabear and NanaCaren`s friend
> 
> Gwenie I think we all have problems matching our mental age to actual age, my oldest cant be 28 I'm only 29!!
> 
> ...


Joy....thank you! I have been talking with Paula re her blanket. I'd like to see a picture of the green one...were the bears "in relief"? My brain is suffering craft symptoms  .
I'll contact jheiens.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> OHHHH...looking SO ymmy! I LOVE popovers! My mom made them about 1-2 times a year. So I look at them as a special treat! Time to start treating myself! :-D
> I'm hungry!
> Carol (IL/OH)


yes treat yourself, everyone deserves some thing special at least once a week.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> No its not Carol!! We just started getting ours! Everything seems to be running 2-3weeks at least behind this year. We just got our first good picking last week.


Okay...we'll keep hoping! I have been told that the growing season along the lake is different from the season a mile or less south of us. I'll let you know if we have success.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Carol--same principle but much larger in size for the canner. Mine will hold 7 quart jars (wide-mouth or regular-sized) or 8 pint jars.
> 
> Have also cooked a whole, large wild goose in my canner-sized cooker to make barbecued goose. The meat just falls off the carcass without much effort and the fat can be discarded before the sauce is added to the meat for simmering (without the pressure gauge in place and a very low heat.)
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is one BIG pressure cooker! wow.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Same principle...the 6 quart pressure cooker is like another kettle on the stove top. The pressure cooker canner is way bigger and taller. These are mine.


Like I said....that is one BIG cooker! Mine is like the one on the right. Thanks for the picture....I am impressed.  
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite easy really- we are so far ahead of most of the world- England is around 11 - 13 hours behind us, and I have EST/EDT figured because of Sam starting the KTP- for us 9 a.m., on a Saturday- then it is a matter of subtracting back for the rest of the US.
> And yes I have long been a Dr Who fan- going back to John Pertwee.
> I do try to keep a positive attitude- I presume people get tired of grumps, and try not to be one. I am a worrier though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/ The article is very enlightening and very well written. It certainly gives great insight into a portion of what humans are about. We all need greater insight into this aspect of society. Just IMHO. Zoe


Thank you Aran for sharing this article. It was asked for before I could request it, so glad you shared. 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Beautiful flowers, as always PurpleFi...love your purple fingernail polish!


Thank you, god job I didn't get my toes in there, They have a different shade of purple on all ten toes!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Joy....thank you! I have been talking with Paula re her blanket. I'd like to see a picture of the green one...were the bears "in relief"? My brain is suffering craft symptoms  .
> I'll contact jheiens.
> Carol (IL/OH)


I would love to see these too. They sure were lovely. I loved the way they showed with the light shining through the patterns when they were held up.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes I love those sort of puddings. We mostly buy suet here in boxes, although our local butcher will do fresh suet. We also have a vegan substitiute here which is what I use. Suet dumplings in a stew are also great.


My mom made suet pudding at Christmas time. LOADS of work, but really good! Haven't had that for ages. What would the vegan substitute be called?
What is a suet dumpling? recipe? I love dumplings in stew....this sounds interesting.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/ The article is very enlightening and very well written. It certainly gives great insight into a portion of what humans are about. We all need greater insight into this aspect of society. Just IMHO. Zoe


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Carol said:


> Thank you Aran for sharing this article. It was asked for before I could request it, so glad you shared.
> Carol (IL/OH)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hi Carol, I went and found the http for the article Aran co-wrote and posted it. Glad you were able to read it. Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good. .


Glad you had it checked out. I've not ever been given therapy for arthritis.... just for the frozen shoulder. I may just ask dr. about this when I get done with the other stuff. I was on Celebrex or awhile and then nothing.... I've been taking 2 Aleve and now afraid to do that..... I would rather "work it out" .. I know if helps DH and the gout if he will just do it.....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> The newer ones now have a silicone gasket, instead of rubber, so will last longer and gives a good seal. I've had my little one a little over 10 years now and I keep inspecting my silicone gasket, as the rubber ones were supposed to be replaced from time to time (Fleet Farm has them  ) but so far my silicone gasket is pliable and in just as good shape as it was when it was new.
> 
> IMHO there are horror stories with just about anything you can do. You can burn yourself with a hot cookie sheet but that doesn't mean you should stop using them (ask me how I know this...have a nasty burn right now). Just follow the directions and make sure the cover is on right. If it isn't, the cooker won't come up to pressure...has to be "sealed" right. I have to play with the heat with mine. When little thing at the top starts rocking back and forth, I cut the heat a little to just keep it that way...start the timer and when done, cut the heat and put the whole business under cold running tap water. The pressure dissipates and the safety plug will drop to indiciate that it is okay to open. Not hard...you can do it
> 
> If you have never used it before and you aren't sure of its age, maybe it would be smart to get a new rubber or silicone gasket to fit it...just to be safe. Again, just MHO


The gasket was still sealed in it's original bag, LOL. It is very pliable still! I will use it this fall I'm sure, having too many good meals from out on the grill right now! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I like apple butter... DH likes it on toast (my favorite way too) or on pork chops but he really likes a little spoon of it on top of vanilla pudding. He swirls it all in and thoroughly enjoys it...I guess there are stranger combinations


I love apple butter but never tried it on pork chops or pudding..... I do often serve apple sauce with pork though....


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> OMG, that little house would be perfect for me! I used to be really, really scared of tornados and DH always says that I'll never be happy until I'm living underground and wouldn't have to worry about them. I know in Minnesota we don't often get the big ones that are seen elsewhere but my dear mom was terrified of them and she transferred that fear to me - gee thanks, mom  It's not so bad now as I chose to educate myself about them and know more about when the atmosphere is "ripe" and when it is "capped" and it does make me feel more empowered...such a silly fear I know...that and snakes - goodness! I would love a house in a hill and have chickens and a bigger garden...maybe an angora goat or two...might as well add a sheep to the mix - lol! Thanks for getting my mind to wander this morning, Zoe!!!!!


I have been in tornadoes and hurricanes, tornadoes that dropped from hurricanes also!!! I'm like you, could live in an underground house with no problem at all!!! Well, would have to inspect that there was no way a snake could get inside the walls of course..brrrrr chills running :shock: C is claustrophobic, so she would have to have lots of windows, (defeats the purpose of living underground though) but she says we can get the hurricane proof windows, which is a good point to consider. LOL


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


I *am* jealous... No little ones around here to snuggle. I hope you gave the rocking hair a good run...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been on diclofenac for several years. I believe the meloxicam is generic for something like Mobic (???) or something like that.



jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you went to the dr. Hope your back and neck are feeling better. I'm sure the phys. therapy will help. What arthritis meds were you taking before. I've nver heard of meloxicam. I've taken Diclofenac (voltaren) for several years. The dr changed it to something else a couple of years ago but it wasn't as effective.
> > JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Saw this and thought I'd share for all the Doctor Who fans on here. Seth would love this cake.


"Exterminate! Exterminate!" Tom Baker is my favorite Doctor.
I have a Dr. Who scarf...."miles" long! It seems a shame to cut into this.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> My mom made suet pudding at Christmas time. LOADS of work, but really good! Haven't had that for ages. What would the vegan substitute be called?
> What is a suet dumpling? recipe? I love dumplings in stew....this sounds interesting.
> Carol (IL/OH)


I make my suet dumplings with twice as much flour as suet add a touch of mustard and salt to taste and then mix with just enough water to stick everything together. roll into small balls and then pop on the top of the stew half an hour before it is finished.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


ppppppppppppfffffffffffffttttttttttttt ROFL... lucky Sam!! He's such a little doll, glad I finally got a turn to hold him!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> You have to cook the meat with a pan under it. I don't think frying will give you drippings. When a turkey is roasted (or chicken or other meat) it is usually on a rack, so the fats drip out of the bird/meat into the pan below. Those are the drippings. I don't see how cooking in the crock pot will give you drippings either. Basically drippings come from roasting (baking) the meat on a rack over a pan. Drippings make the best gravy! I'm curious to try the drippings in popovers.
> Carol (IL/OH)


That's what I had figured, now I will have to find a "roasting" rack.. LOL along with a spring form pan for the cheesecake. My yarn allowance will be slim the next couple of months I can see, LOL :-( :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Missed that....now I have to come to KAP next year to check that out.
Have you tried the Nutella yet? 
Carol (IL/OH)[/quote]

Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oddball said:


> Picture of the quilt is on page 84 Carol. Gosh these pages go quick.
> One of the ladies at the exhibition showed us how after you make a nine patch you cut the square in quarters. You then turn each piece (I'm not sure which way) and stitch them together again. It is very effective. I had only done 9 patch before, had never heard of this one. The one that we saw was done in black and white prints with the centre of the 9 patch in red. It was very striking.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for their comments on Naomi's (knitandstitch93) quilt, it has boosted her up a lot. x


This one is pretty striking, too! Thanks for the page. I didn't realize that was the disappearing 9 patch.This is very pretty.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> "Exterminate! Exterminate!" Tom Baker is my favorite Doctor.
> I have a Dr. Who scarf...."miles" long! It seems a shame to cut into this.
> Carol (IL/OH)


Daniel has asked me to make him one.. I told him if he bought the yarns I'd make it.. he priced them out.. needless to say I haven't bothered printing out the pattern as yet, ROFL.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I bet they would make jelly. I pick mum's and she makes crab apple jelly from them.


Some of the best jelly I have ever had was crab Apple,were out yard sailing in a senior living center and one lady was selling some she made... oh my I could have eaten my weight in it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been on diclofenac for several years. I believe the meloxicam is generic for something like Mobic (???) or something like that.


Meloxicam is the active ingredient in brand name NSAIDs like Mobic. It is used specifically for arthritis as an anti-inflammatory and analgesic. Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.


 We first learned of that when DD was in college...I don't dare keep it in the house as DH puts butter, peanut butter AND Nutella on crackers for a snack and then wonders why he has high cholesterol...

(Do you have rheumatoid arthritis versus osteo???? Just wondering because of the drug info I looked up... They are both NSAID's so I probably can't take either one...)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this. 
Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her. 
Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit.. 
Love ya~~
Marianne


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did anyone happen to watch PBS at 9 last night. It was Inspector Morse. I watched it until 10.15 p.m. when the picture disappeared and never came back so I don't know how it ended. Most frustrating.


Well I watched it&wish I could help you,but I fell asleep mid way... :?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just Osteo.


Dreamweaver said:


> (Do you have rheumatoid arthritis versus osteo???? Just wondering because of the drug info I looked up... They are both NSAID's so I probably can't take either one...)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


Hugs coming your way, and prayers, too.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone done the Directional Colors Scarf Scarfon the Lion Brand website? I have the first triangle done and am ready to start the equilateral triangle but dont understand. Im not binding anything off it doesnt say to pick up stitches. I looked on the website no notes or anything about people having the same issue, maybe I just dont get it. Checked ravelry also found nothing


I wish I could help you, is it a multi-unidirectional scarf? That was one of the first things I made & someone on this forum had to talk me through it back when. Can't remember who it was.so maybe they will be reading and help.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> I wish I could help you, is it a multi-unidirectional scarf? That was one of the first things I made & someone on this forum had to talk me through it back when. Can't remember who it was.so maybe they will be reading and help.


a friend sent me this on Face Book.. hope this works, I needed to see this today

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=691482564211324&set=vb.666812513344996&type=2&theater

or maybe this.. LOL

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=691482564211324


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> I wish I could help you, is it a multi-unidirectional scarf? That was one of the first things I made & someone on this forum had to talk me through it back when. Can't remember who it was.so maybe they will be reading and help.


was it me? I remember opening a topic on it for you! you would find that by clicking on my avatar, and then topics.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> When friends of mine divorced they divided up the kitchen things, well he took more than he should have for sure.. anyway, they left a brand new pressure cooker to be donated to the thrift store, I grabbed it and said call me thrifty.. ROFL.. now, to be honest I have never used it, the instructions are in it and all.. but after horror stories heard by C she truly is afraid for me to use it. She is to go with Deb for a day soon, maybe I'll experiment with it then!!


You'll do fine.
The thing to remember is to have liquid in the pot. And do NOT open the lid until all the pressure has been released. You can do this 3 ways: 1) let it dissipate on its own. 2) SLIGHTLY tilt the pressure knob to release some steam. do NOT remove it totally. 3) run cold water over the lid until the pressure is gone. When no more steam escapes, it is safe to remove the lid.
have any questions? Do you have a manual...they are handy.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> "Exterminate! Exterminate!" Tom Baker is my favorite Doctor.
> I have a Dr. Who scarf...."miles" long! It seems a shame to cut into this.
> Carol (IL/OH)


Tom Baker, Matt Smith and David Tennant are my favorites.

Seth is more of a Matt Smith. is cute when I put Doctor who on he will tell me not that one if he doesn't want to watch the same one as me. 
i don't have my scarf any more lost it to the ex bil. 
I know it will be interesting to see if Seth will let us cut it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I make my suet dumplings with twice as much flour as suet add a touch of mustard and salt to taste and then mix with just enough water to stick everything together. roll into small balls and then pop on the top of the stew half an hour before it is finished.


Will have to ry these out while my stew eaters are here this week. Looking forward to seeing the grand daughters has been far too long.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Missed that....now I have to come to KAP next year to check that out.
> Have you tried the Nutella yet?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.[/quote]

Nutella is awesome stuff. I put it on ritz crackers and the grandson think they are cookies. :-D less sugar that way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Some of the best jelly I have ever had was crab Apple,were out yard sailing in a senior living center and one lady was selling some she made... oh my I could have eaten my weight in it.


Yes it is. I grew up eating it. Mum made most of our jams, jellies, relishes, ketchup, pickles ext....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> .
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


HUGS for you!!! remember to breath makes things seem less stressful and is better for your health.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


WHAT!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> My mom made suet pudding at Christmas time. LOADS of work, but really good! Haven't had that for ages. What would the vegan substitute be called?
> What is a suet dumpling? recipe? I love dumplings in stew....this sounds interesting.
> Carol (IL/OH)


I make mine the same way as PurpleFi - 2 parts flour to 1 part suet, water to mix. Sometimes I add mustard, sometimes herbs, even caraway, it just depends what they are to go with.

The vegan suet I use is called Atora Light, Atora being the most popular brand of suet over here. There may be other brands available in other countries.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely patches - it is done in two pieces isn't it?
> 
> sam


No, just wanted to keep the change in color uniform. LOL, doesn't look to bad does it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll watch it for you budasha - I think that was one I dvr'd. i'll have to watch and hope ours didn't go dark.

sam



budasha said:


> Did anyone happen to watch PBS at 9 last night. It was Inspector Morse. I watched it until 10.15 p.m. when the picture disappeared and never came back so I don't know how it ended. Most frustrating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are six more dishcloth patterns if you click where it say "for printed version click here"

sam



Patches39 said:


> Sorry  forgot,
> sew-funky.blogspot.com/2008/06/cutting-edge-cloth.html
> Sorry I don't know how to send you the link.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope all is well with you nittergma - we'll be looking for you after a few days.

sam



nittergma said:


> Won't be on for a few days. Hope everyone has a good, safe few days. Nittergma


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


Love you back Sis., its OK, you need to vent, and then relax. Yes Knit is good, 
Love you much. :-D


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hugs and strength coming your way. It must be very hard for you even after making your decision. Life gets so hard sometimes. Just look at those wonderful pictures of your grandchildren. Their eyes are beautiful. Know all care and wish you many days of smiles.
> Here is a quilt I made last winter, rap yourself in it and have a cup of tea.


Lovely quilt Spider, bright and warm colours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share. NOt my photo but hope to see it one day.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> HUGS for you!!! remember to breath makes things seem less stressful and is better for your health.


Great words of wisdom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Great words of wisdom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, I have to remind myself often lately. Things will get better. Tomorrow I go pick up my oldest and his family in Kingston, Ont. I am excited haven't seen them in three years.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


If you weren't such a nice guy we'd think you were being mean! Hope you had a fun time with him. :thumbup: 
CArol (IL/OH)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. NOt my photo but hope to see it one day.


As would I. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: beautiful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - although my mother had two pressure cookers - one was an eight quart which was the one for canning - the other was the size of maybe a large sauce pan that she used for meal cooking. it was called an eight quart because that was how many quart jars it held at one time.

sam



cmaliza said:


> I'm curious...is there a difference between a canning pressure cooker and a regular pressure cooker?
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I have to remind myself often lately. Things will get better. Tomorrow I go pick up my oldest and his family in Kingston, Ont. I am excited haven't seen them in three years.


Wow, that will be a good time had by all, and I pray blessings for just that. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> JuneK


Lovely black swan. There are swans at a local pond and they wander up to peoples houses to be fed.[/quote]

There are few things as sticky as mute swan saliva. I've had it on my car windows after having to wind them up as I'd run out of bits to feed the swans. They dabbed their tongues on the glass! It has been a busy day. Family friends are staying overnight in the cottage and they were very helpful this afternoon by helping me dig potatoes, pick red currants and harvest the zucchinis. Back at home in Belfast, I've used these as part of a basic vegetable stew to go into the freezer. As I needed egg plant, I went into Lidl and as well as the groceries, they had lovely cotton yarn for sale. Coloured cotton yarn isn't plentiful here and there were packs of orange with yellow, red with paprika orange and a lovely, clean white that will be used to make a simple baby blanket. The yarn feels lovely and it should wash well. I'm glad to stop! The kitchen looks rather overwhelmed as I have gallon container in which mead is fermenting, a big bowl with honey dripping through butter muslin, the vegetable stew cooling and a new piece of kitchen equipment I haven't opened yet. A machine that converts frozen fruit into an ice-cream consistency dessert. Just great for my diary-intolerant friends. The machine is completely new to the market here so. Time for bed. Sleep or wake well!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Wow, that will be a good time had by all, and I pray blessings for just that. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am sure it will be, the girls are so excited. They have been calling me up to tell me how many more days and then hang up. They don't know I will be with Grant it is a surprise for them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Knitted lego block for blanket. Make as many blocks as you wish for the blanket. Also one or two knitted lego blocks can be used for a dishcloth!
> 5 X 3.5 inches
> 
> Size 8 (6mm) needles and Worsted weight yarn (#4 weight)
> ...


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind words on the quilt. I am no master of quilting, matter of fact that was just a scrap quilt made for my mother this winter and spring. She loves anything I make so she is easy to please. I wish I was better but sometimes it is fun to sit down at the machine and grab colors and sew them together. The story on that quilt is, the day I went to lay out the blocks to see how I wanted them I had them laid out on the carpet and the cable guy came and I pointed into the room and before I could get to the blocks he was standing on them and walking around and then he saw the look on my face and said what an unique rug!!!
Now since Nanacaren explained to me how to,post pictures. I think is a picture of double sided flannel blankets and hats I made to donate.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Missed that....now I have to come to KAP next year to check that out.
> Have you tried the Nutella yet?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.[/quote]

I hide my Nutella from Little Madam otherwise I wouldn't get any.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our family grew field corn and a lot of sweet corn -- we always checked a couple of ears by pulling the husk down enough to be able to give the kernels the fingernail check (Sam, was that you who mentioned that?) to be sure that the kernel was full and juicy.
> 
> I've heard of doing that, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> From the download? the water is from the slide and the waterfall. :-D


Yep.....sound from the download. I kept waiting for you to talk...give a commentary.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> There are few things as sticky as mute swan saliva. I've had it on my car windows after having to wind them up as I'd run out of bits to feed the swans. They dabbed their tongues on the glass! It has been a busy day. Family friends are staying overnight in the cottage and they were very helpful this afternoon by helping me dig potatoes, pick red currants and harvest the zucchinis. Back at home in Belfast, I've used these as part of a basic vegetable stew to go into the freezer. As I needed egg plant, I went into Lidl and as well as the groceries, they had lovely cotton yarn for sale. Coloured cotton yarn isn't plentiful here and there were packs of orange with yellow, red with paprika orange and a lovely, clean white that will be used to make a simple baby blanket. The yarn feels lovely and it should wash well. I'm glad to stop! The kitchen looks rather overwhelmed as I have gallon container in which mead is fermenting, a big bowl with honey dripping through butter muslin, the vegetable stew cooling and a new piece of kitchen equipment I haven't opened yet. A machine that converts frozen fruit into an ice-cream consistency dessert. Just great for my diary-intolerant friends. The machine is completely new to the market here so. Time for bed. Sleep or wake well!


The yarn sounds lovely. Haven't had new potatoes this year for some reason mine didn't come up.  YOur kitchen sounds like mine I have prepared a few things to save time when everyone is here. Will pick it up later on thins evening. Have a good nights rest and pleasant dreams.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I missed it too---can you just see us all at the next KAP, circled around staring at the kitchen floor?---at least some of us will be; others will be off playing at the Lego table!


I guess that's what makes us an interesting group. We'll tackle anything!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I make mine the same way as PurpleFi - 2 parts flour to 1 part suet, water to mix. Sometimes I add mustard, sometimes herbs, even caraway, it just depends what they are to go with.
> 
> The vegan suet I use is called Atora Light, Atora being the most popular brand of suet over here. There may be other brands available in other countries.


Oh yes, I put herbs in mine too. My brain is a bit foggy today and I am not remembering things very well. :roll: And Atora Light is what I use too.
Thanks Kathleendoris - at least you make sense :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


Those will be well received for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.
> 
> While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Yep.....sound from the download. I kept waiting for you to talk...give a commentary.
> Carol (IL/OH)


I try not to talk while doing videos, don't like the way my voice sounds on them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they do great things at the uofw hospital - was never a patient there but my pulmonary doctor was there for a while. used to go to the school of dentistry and let the students work on me.

sam

healing energy flying to the man - and hopefully - with the knitting tea party prayer circle in full force the diagnosis will be better.



gottastch said:


> Oh my, sad, sad, sad news to report. Dear husband's aunt's husband (her third marriage) is probably going to be diagnosed as terminal tomorow. His cancer has progressed to stage 4 and is in his heart, ribs, back and one leg. They are going to the University of Washington (north side of Seattle) tomorrow to see if there is any experimental drug to try. Things look very dim for him. He is such a kind and gentle soul...very talented in wood carving. I pray I am wrong but I just don't think he can beat it this time


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Joy....thank you! I have been talking with Paula re her blanket. I'd like to see a picture of the green one...were the bears "in relief"? My brain is suffering craft symptoms  .
> I'll contact jheiens.
> Carol (IL/OH)


Thank you Dawn....I've been trying to catch up all day...and had trouble reading your note...my brain is kinda' fried!  
thanks for the info!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking grandkids ejs - like he bowl.

sam



EJS said:


> Hi all, I just can not seem to get caught up this week. I am on pg 30 but jumped to 106 to read the most recent goings on. While some were at the KAP I had a friend come for a visit. We went to a huge flea market and she bought me a beautiful wood bowl. Was listed as a salad bowl but I think yarn will be a lot nicer in it. We also spent a day driving around to yard sales {she loves them, I can take or leave em} and we found a few things. A lot of little things for baby to wear which is a plus since she is growing so fast.
> Having done so much for those 2 days I was wiped out for 4. I am still a little droopy but working on it. Made one GD a cute little sweater for Autumn. Just need a few buttons to finish it off. Will share a picture soon.
> I may not get to post much but I am determined to see what is going on with everyone.
> Thinking of you all daily,
> EJ


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the link! It was really interesting. I saw a movie about the sinking of the ship that carried all the whiskey-- didn't realize it was a true story. I think it would be great to visit that part of the world. So different than here.


The story of the ship inspired Sir Compton McKenzie's superb novel 'Whisky Galore'. It was made into a film in, I believe, the 1950s. The novel is written with such wit. Perhaps your local library could obtain a copy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is us route 127 - goes right past my ex. it starts this weekend.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Was this at the World's longest garage sale or is that a couple of week off yet? I think it goes down by you doesn't it?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> There are few things as sticky as mute swan saliva. I've had it on my car windows after having to wind them up as I'd run out of bits to feed the swans. They dabbed their tongues on the glass! It has been a busy day. Family friends are staying overnight in the cottage and they were very helpful this afternoon by helping me dig potatoes, pick red currants and harvest the zucchinis. Back at home in Belfast, I've used these as part of a basic vegetable stew to go into the freezer. As I needed egg plant, I went into Lidl and as well as the groceries, they had lovely cotton yarn for sale. Coloured cotton yarn isn't plentiful here and there were packs of orange with yellow, red with paprika orange and a lovely, clean white that will be used to make a simple baby blanket. The yarn feels lovely and it should wash well. I'm glad to stop! The kitchen looks rather overwhelmed as I have gallon container in which mead is fermenting, a big bowl with honey dripping through butter muslin, the vegetable stew cooling and a new piece of kitchen equipment I haven't opened yet. A machine that converts frozen fruit into an ice-cream consistency dessert. Just great for my diary-intolerant friends. The machine is completely new to the market here so. Time for bed. Sleep or wake well!


Love the picture you describe of your kitchen, I can just smell it. Think I might have a look in Lidl for wool tomorrow. Night night


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great gifts!!



NanaCaren said:


> Those will be well received for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I make my suet dumplings with twice as much flour as suet add a touch of mustard and salt to taste and then mix with just enough water to stick everything together. roll into small balls and then pop on the top of the stew half an hour before it is finished.


Thank you PurpleFi....I will try this. It sounds very easy!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.[/quot
> 
> What wonderful donation gifts


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A bit of fairy dust for those in need of some TLC (tender loving care)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thank you PurpleFi....I will try this. It sounds very easy!
> Carol (IL/OH)


Make sure you put the lid on tight as it's the steam that cooks them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the rose is beautiful - why am I amused - of course your nail enamel would be purple.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. I just love the smell of the rain on the pines. It always reminds me of holidays in Wales.
> 
> Off to catch up 12 pages, so in the meantime here's some photos


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - can you point me to the pattern for the lace wingspan please.

sam



TNS said:


> Another wonderful waterfall, thank you Julie. we are now having our own 'waterfall' in the form of constant rain (not that I am complaining as Im warm and dry in the office at present, contemplating coffee and a few more rows of the lace Wingspan which I am now struggling with)
> I hope you all have the weather you would prefer today! Personally I would like bright breezy sunny daytime with soft overnight rain.....
> 
> A quick edit to thank PurpleFi for another set of lovely pics.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A bit of fairy dust for those in need of some TLC (tender loving care)


Thank you Caren, just what I need tonight. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, her toes are polished each in a different hue of purple!! Purple Reigns!!


thewren said:


> the rose is beautiful - why am I amused - of course your nail enamel would be purple.
> 
> sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> the rose is beautiful - why am I amused - of course your nail enamel would be purple.
> 
> sam


Is there any other colour? :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


Treat yourself, Marianne! Doctors need to learn to listen to their patients. Glad you are changing!
Put your feet up. Knit. Take a sip of something soothing. Munch on something yummy! You deserve it. Vent if you want to, that's healthy, too. Take good care of yourself....loads of hugs!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


Sending healing and calming hugs your way Marianne.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hugs and soothing healing energy to you myfanwy - it is hard to let a furry friend go.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, Pupolefi, (I am in need of them a bit at present- a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, her toes are polished each in a different hue of purple!! Purple Reigns!!


Thanks Rookie, I just LOVE purple. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Caren, just what I need tonight. xx


You are most welcome dear. How is your weather tonight? It is finally not too hot this evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh please rookie - the recipe.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, her toes are polished each in a different hue of purple!! Purple Reigns!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
It sure does and pink is a pretty close second.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing and "obedient" energy winging its way across the pond - it sounds like he is better.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> A very good start and a relief for sure. Now if he just does what the nurses say, except for sneaking the phone once in a while.
> Hope you are taking care of yourself and not over doing things.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hugs and soothing healing energy to you myfanwy - it is hard to let a furry friend go.
> 
> sam


To go with the soothing energy some soothing music.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hugs and soothing healing energy to you myfanwy - it is hard to let a furry friend go.
> 
> sam


thanks, Sam, the good thing is they are able to care for him better than I could.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

whew! It has taken all day to catch up. By tomorrow...how far behind will I be again? Anyway....hugs to all...prayers for all...happy knitting to all....I need to go knit.
Take it easy, all...Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome dear. How is your weather tonight? It is finally not too hot this evening.


It has been cooler today with some drizzle. The sky cleared this evening and I took a few photos of the sunset to post tomorrow. Tomorrow is supposed to be about the same and then we are back to temperatures in the high 20s for Thursday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


Given the insurance issue, you would think she could have given you the shot to hold you over for 2 days..... I know just how you feel..... That is why I don't want to go see my PCP... and she wants to see me... I know we are going to disagree on a couple of things and I am going to change, but can't do it in the middle of all this stuff with referrals....

I could be wrong... DD gives herself shots all the time and I think you can get B-12 shots at some pharmacies... Sure hope the internist gets back to you soon.. I know you don't want to take chances.... and his input confirm your thinking....

Hope you can relax this evening..... It is hard, being your own medical advocate....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> It sure does and pink is a pretty close second.


Pink and purple go so well together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing and "obedient" energy winging its way across the pond - it sounds like he is better.
> 
> sam


Yes it does, or at the very least not as critical.

I would like to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. Usually I handle things better but this was a bit scary for many reasons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Pink and purple go so well together. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


my DGD believes so too.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I love apple butter but never tried it on pork chops or pudding..... I do often serve apple sauce with pork though....


Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> To go with the soothing energy some soothing music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It has been cooler today with some drizzle. The sky cleared this evening and I took a few photos of the sunset to post tomorrow. Tomorrow is supposed to be about the same and then we are back to temperatures in the high 20s for Thursday.


Minus the sprinkles it is the same here. Still waiting on the sunset here. I got some of the fog early this morning while taking a friend to the airport.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have been in tornadoes and hurricanes, tornadoes that dropped from hurricanes also!!! I'm like you, could live in an underground house with no problem at all!!! Well, would have to inspect that there was no way a snake could get inside the walls of course..brrrrr chills running :shock: C is claustrophobic, so she would have to have lots of windows, (defeats the purpose of living underground though) but she says we can get the hurricane proof windows, which is a good point to consider. LOL


Maybe C could have a bedroom at the front of the house, where all the windows are


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren- have listened only to the first bit- it is a very long recording!


You are most welcome my dear. 
Yes it is I turned it down low and have it playing in the back ground.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I bought alex the death star - huge - and the big thingy that walks and several other large kits - it is amazing how he gets them together. they are to look at - never to break down.

I bought the little boys a lego plane - it has morphed into so many different flying machines - they have had great fun with it.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Daniel and Ben have started gifting me the "Friends" set.. LOL. started out as a joke but now when they come we have fun combining the sets, we have the City, Star Wars (in abundance) I keep finding things in the clearance aisles to add to the collection so we also have Lord of the Rings, Batman or whoever that set is about, LOL.. it just grows and grows! If I ever have grands they will have quite a collection to play with for sure!! If not some charity will find a good home for it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne I wish you could see my doctor. She has been my doctor for many years and always listens to what medicines I want to take or not. She knows I want to get by with the absolute minimum, but if she feels I need a stronger one she will explain it fully to me. She also know what (and there are a lot) medicines I cannot take. She also encourages me to use complimentary techniques as well. Hope you have a good outcome from the intern.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Our family grew field corn and a lot of sweet corn -- we always checked a couple of ears by pulling the husk down enough to be able to give the kernels the fingernail check (Sam, was that you who mentioned that?) to be sure that the kernel was full and juicy.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the picture you describe of your kitchen, I can just smell it. Think I might have a look in Lidl for wool tomorrow. Night night


Keep going into Lidl for the yarn, Purple as from a posting my Inishowen, a marled sock yarn was available in the Larne branch two weeks ago but at that time, not at my local at Castlereagh. The cotton and the sock yarns were there this afternoon and both were good value. The cotton was £2.99 for a 200g pack. I think the sock yarn was £3.99 but it is a cotton and wool mix. There was a pretty pink/lavender mix so you could be tempted!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


Have not tried that combination but have had toast, strawberry jam and cheddar cheese. or sometimes honey instead of jam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what vivid color - thanks myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the latest Kaikoura Sunset photo from the 'Factory'
> 
> Heading back to bed to rest for a few hours, with luck!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Maybe C could have a bedroom at the front of the house, where all the windows are


There are some wonderful houses here in the UK built into the sides of hills.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would love it siouxann - we'll be looking for you.

sam



siouxann said:


> Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is the way we always did it as well. Must be an IL thing!!!


AND a Minnesota thing


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A bit of fairy dust for those in need of some TLC (tender loving care)


Such a beautiful fairy..... I must send this on to the grands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and me both siouxann - Lincoln logs and an erector set.

sam



siouxann said:


> Julie, what a wonderful picture! And Zoe, your lego diarama is beautiful! I'm one who never had legos as a child just lincoln logs.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such a beautiful fairy..... I must send this on to the grands.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

really feel she has betrayed my trust in her. Marianne said. 
I saw my wonderful PA who works for my rheumatologist, and if I were treated as you were, I'd walk out too. Do you not absorb the B vitamins if you take them by mouth? If you can take them, I would hustle and get some B12 immediately at the nearest pharmacy and start taking them regularly. Blood transfusions are not without risk..so why put your self in any if you can avoid it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to can roast beef in pints to take camping (or use at home) - the meat was already shredded - made great open beef sandwiches.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I have not canned meats though would like to try that. When I made vegetable soup always had to make blueberry muffins so the kids would eat the soup, that was their trade.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure it will be, the girls are so excited. They have been calling me up to tell me how many more days and then hang up. They don't know I will be with Grant it is a surprise for them.


  great.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Have not tried that combination but have had toast, strawberry jam and cheddar cheese. or sometimes honey instead of jam.


When I was a little girl I can remember watching my mum making up my day's piece( his lunch) , which consisted of bread spread with butter, then jam, a layer of cheese and then finally a layer of jam. It was wrapped in a grease proof paper and placed in a metal box. Dad worked down the pit digging coal out and it could either be very hot or very wet and cold underground. If it was very hot the addition of the jam with cheese in the middle meant that the cheese did not get dry and hard.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


That looks very complicated but lovely.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


Nice sets, lovely colors.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> When I was a little girl I can remember watching my mum making up my day's piece( his lunch) , which consisted of bread spread with butter, then jam, a layer of cheese and then finally a layer of jam. It was wrapped in a grease proof paper and placed in a metal box. Dad worked down the pit digging coal out and it could either be very hot or very wet and cold underground. If it was very hot the addition of the jam with cheese in the middle meant that the cheese did not get dry and hard.


that is how mum made dad's up too. They were great for our school lunches as well. Dried out cheese in not the best thing to eat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


I used to put vinegar cukes or dill pickles on my braunsweiger sandwiches. The grape jelly is a bit of a stretch for me.....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to can roast beef in pints to take camping (or use at home) - the meat was already shredded - made great open beef sandwiches.
> 
> sam


Yes it is the best for sandwiches. I bought the "BLUE BOOK" and it has many good receipts in it for canning meats included.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another thing to put in my todo list.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Knitted lego block for blanket. Make as many blocks as you wish for the blanket. Also one or two knitted lego blocks can be used for a dishcloth!
> 5 X 3.5 inches


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> When I was a little girl I can remember watching my mum making up my day's piece( his lunch) , which consisted of bread spread with butter, then jam, a layer of cheese and then finally a layer of jam. It was wrapped in a grease proof paper and placed in a metal box. Dad worked down the pit digging coal out and it could either be very hot or very wet and cold underground. If it was very hot the addition of the jam with cheese in the middle meant that the cheese did not get dry and hard.


Here's my recipe for stuffed mushrooms - weird mixture of ingredients, but they taste deliciouxs
Take large cup mushrooms and in a bowl add stalks chopped, breadcrumbs, grated cheese, parsley and thyme, lemon juice and honey. Mix everything together and pile into mushrooms, bake in moderate oven. Eat and enjoy.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A bit of fairy dust for those in need of some TLC (tender loving care)


OH MY!!! That is awesome, love it. Made me double look :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what vivid color - thanks myfanwy.
> 
> sam


My pleasure! I really enjoy sharing these beautiful photos!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your back gwen - hopefully the meloxicam and pt will make it better. Arthur has starting showing up in places that he never did before - the fun of aging - who coined these your golden years.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Went to Dr today about neck & back and just as I predicted it is arthur vising. Showing some signs of deterioration in a couple of disks and a few bone spurs but that is all. They changed my arthritis meds to meloxicam which I've had before, set up physical therapy for 4 weeks 3x a week, and schedule an MRI for Mon. All is good.
> 
> Thanks for the LEGO block pattern Zoe. Copied and saved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


Love the ball and what a great thing to do.... little gifts along the way... for this most anticipated new one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we used to make applebutter in the oven.

sam

could we have the recipe for using the slow cooker.

please



gottastch said:


> I like apple butter...found a recipe that you make in the slow cooker...really easy. Let me know if you would like the recipe. Since I was still in canning mode, with my tomatoes at the time I made it, I decided to put my apple butter into pint jars and canned it in a water bath...yum, yum, yum. DH likes it on toast (my favorite way too) or on pork chops but he really likes a little spoon of it on top of vanilla pudding. He swirls it all in and thoroughly enjoys it...I guess there are stranger combinations


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


Love it- Gottastch, have you posted the link to the pattern?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We first learned of that when DD was in college...I don't dare keep it in the house as DH puts butter, peanut butter AND Nutella on crackers for a snack and then wonders why he has high cholesterol...
> 
> (Do you have rheumatoid arthritis versus osteo???? Just wondering because of the drug info I looked up... They are both NSAID's so I probably can't take either one...)


Not sure if you were asking Gwen or me. But I have osteo. That's bad enough so I'm glad I don't have rheumatoid.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure! I really enjoy sharing these beautiful photos!


Good morning Julie, hope you slept well. I'm ff to bed now. Lots of hugs coming your way.xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my recipe for stuffed mushrooms - weird mixture of ingredients, but they taste deliciouxs
> Take large cup mushrooms and in a bowl add stalks chopped, breadcrumbs, grated cheese, parsley and thyme, lemon juice and honey. Mix everything together and pile into mushrooms, bake in moderate oven. Eat and enjoy.


The honey and lemon is a new addition for me, but sounds great... I'll have to try this... YUM


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this. 
Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her. 
Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit.. 
Love ya~~
Marianne[/quote]

I can see why you're upset. I agree that she should be following the specialist recommendations especially after you mentioned what he'd said.
Hope the knitting will calm you....
HUgs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The honey and lemon is a new addition for me, but sounds great... I'll have to try this... YUM


It doesn't need to much honey and lemon but it brings out the flavour of the cheese, I used a mature English Cheddar. It does also work with a Blue Cheese :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I keep looking at it - may make some toast tonight to try it out - have to watch alexis - she almost stole the jar from me. lol

sam



cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > if you look just right at Heidi's kitchen floor you will see a horse's head.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is an hourly at deahl - they make a lot of flavorings in powder form for flavored coffee creamer, etc.

sam



cmaliza said:


> What work does Gary do? It's nice to know you are respected as a worker and employee.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


Wow, so nice, looks like fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi said I could use her camera - she needs to find the usb cord so I can download them - will try to start tomorrow.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Joy....thank you! I have been talking with Paula re her blanket. I'd like to see a picture of the green one...were the bears "in relief"? My brain is suffering craft symptoms  .
> I'll contact jheiens.
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Not sure if you were asking Gwen or me. But I have osteo. That's bad enough so I'm glad I don't have rheumatoid.
> JuneK


I have ostea and fibromyalgia and try to take as few meds as possible, but do regular exercises every day and swim about three times a week. Also relaxation techniques and various mind therapies.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


Oh, they're lovely...I'm sure people will be glad to get those.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed before I fall asleep in my chair. Night night everyone. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no one is going to advocate for you Marianne unless you do it yourself - cudos to you for standing up for what you wanted - some doctors just don't have common sense sometimes.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out and told her I was sorry but I've had a lot lower count than what I am out now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders. Sorry, I'm just really upset, I normally do not disagree with doctors about my blood treatments, but this was a bit overboard and very costly to me. I am waiting on a call back from the internist who is in Atlanta, want to see what he says about this.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Julie, hope you slept well. I'm ff to bed now. Lots of hugs coming your way.xx


Sleep well, and pleasant dreams!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we used to make applebutter in the oven.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Okay, here it is:

*HOMEMADE APPLE BUTTER*

makes about 9-10 pintsread through all instructions, before diving in 

NOTE: If you dont wish to preserve the apple butter via jars/lids/rings in a water bath, when the mixture has cooked for the allotted time, let it cool and then ladle it into zip-top bags or air-tight containers to store in the freezer.

Ingredients
applesauce to fill up your slow cooker to 1 of the top
2 T. ground cinnamon
1 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. allspice
2 c. sugar

Jar grabber (to pick up hot jars)
Lid Lifter (has a magnet to pick the lids out of the hot water
Jar funnel
1 Crock Pot (slow cooker), 6 quart size. If your slow cooker is the smaller (3 ½ quart?), reduce the ingredients by about half)
Large spoons and ladles
1 canner
Jars, lids, outer metal rings

Step 1 - make unsweetened applesauce
Cut lots of apples into quarters and core them (different varieties). Put the quarters into the food processor and whirl away until pureed.

Step 2 - fill the slow cooker
The amount of apples varies due to the size of the apple and the size of your slow cooker. Just process (like above) in batches and you will be able to tell when you are getting close to filling up your slow cooker. Fill the slow cooker to within an inch of full with the apple puree.

Step 3 - add the spices
2 T. ground cinnamon
1 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. allspice
2 c. sugar (or to taste)...in place of sugar, you can use 1, 12-oz. can of frozen concentrated fruit juice (preferably a neutral juice like grape or apple). You can skip the sweeteners entirely but the original recipe author thinks it loses a lot of the richness of flavor, if you do so.

Step 4 - cook the apple butter
Set the slow cooker on Low setting. Place 2 butter knives across the top of the slow cooker parallel and located about 2/3 of the way out from the center. Then put the lid on these "supports," leaving it covering the pot and keeping the spatters under control but also leaving a good gap for the steam to escape so the volume reduces as it cooks 
Let your apple butter cook for 6-12 hours (overnight). How long really depends on the size and power of your slow cooker and how thick you like it. If you want to stir it occasionally, you can but it is not necessary. Your applesauce will reduce in volume, this is normal.

Step 5 - wash the jars and lids
Now is a good time to get the jars ready, so you won't be rushed later. Inspect your jars for any cracks or chipped rims. Discard any that have cracks or chips or repurpose them to hold paint brushes or something of that nature. DONT EVER use jars that are cracked or chipped for canning!!! A dishwasher (set on the sanitizing cycle) is fine to prepare your jars. If you don't have a dishwasher, you can wash the containers in hot, soapy water and rinse. Then sterilize the jars by boiling them10 minutes in the canner, right before you need to fill them. If you do have a dishwasher, leave the cleaned jars in the dishwasher on "heated dry" until you are ready to use them. Keeping them hot will prevent the jars from breaking when you fill them with the hot apple butter.

Put the lids and outer metal rings in a pan, covered with water and slowly heat this water...DO NOT BOIL. When you see bubbles start to appear and the water is uncomfortably hot, turn the burner off. This should be done right before you are ready to use them. This process softens the rubber on the lids and brings the lids/outer rings to the same temperature so nothing cold touches your hot jars with their hot contents.

Step 6 - Blend the apple butter (optional)
You want a smooth, creamy texture. The easiest way is to use a hand-held drink blender or what is commonly called a "stick blender." It does a great job of making the apple butter mixture smooth. You can also put it into a regular blender but if you puree the apples in the food processor when you start, you should be able to skip this step entirely.

Step 7 - Fill and seal the jars
If the slow cooker isn't keeping the apple butter boiling hot, you will need to make sure it is. If you set your slow cooker on high for 15 minutes, right before filling the jars and stir frequently, it will get boiling hot.

Using the jar funnel, fill the jars with a ladle. This keeps each jar edge as clean as possible. (Make sure each of these two tools is really clean, as well.) Fill the jars to within 1/4" of the top.

Since your apple butter will be very thick, it may trap air bubbles in the mixture, as you are filling the jars. After you have filled your jars and have ¼ head space, use a bamboo skewer to stir around in each jar. This makes sure that any trapped air bubbles will rise to the top and there will be nothing to possibly trap any bacteria inside your apple butter. (You could use a butter knife but you run the risk of possibly breaking a jar if you clink around in the hot glass jar in the hot mixture with something metal; that is why I suggest using a bamboo skewer  available in packages in the kitchen section of most discount stores.)

Wipe any slipped apple butter off the top. I try to fill the jars near my sink. I run tap water that is very warm and get my fingers wet. After you wipe off the jar rims, use those wet fingers to wipe around the top rim of each glass jar to make especially sure that you don't feel any cracks or rough edges (jars won't seal then). It also removes any little bit of anything you may have missed when wiping off the jar rims. I usually repeat the process 2 or 3 times per jar to make sure if there was something missed, I will for sure get it the 2nd or 3rd time for sure. Having the water running assures that you will have clean water to run around the rims. If you dip into a bowl of water, if you do find something on the rims, it will get deposited back into that bowl of water and your water may become sticky, thus you wont get a good seal. (Reminds me of the guy on TV that used to "play" songs on different glasses that were filled with varying amounts of water. His fingers were wet and he'd rub them along the rims of the glasses to get them to "sing"...okay, you get the idea )

When you are sure the jar rims are impeccably smooth and clean, use the magnetic lid lifter and dip into the hot water and grab a lid. Seat the lids on your jars. Now it is time to fish out the rings. Screw them on and only hand-tighten. If too tight, the jars may burst in the water bath. If too loose, water from the canner will get into your jars. Tighten tightly just with your hands.

Step 8 - process the jars
This means put them in the canner of boiling water, making sure they are covered by at least 2 inches of water. Process jars for 15 minutes (0-1,000 feet altitude). When you put the jars into the boiling canner, the boiling will stop for a short period of time. Start timing when the water comes back to a full boil. If you are unsure of how much water should be in the canner, use your best guess and have a large pot with more boiling water on another burner. Once you get your jars into the canner and you find you dont have enough water to cover, you will have your extra boiling water on the other burner to add to your cannersmart, right?

Step 9 - done
When your timer goes off, it is time to carefully remove the jars from the boiling water. Using your jar lifter, pull out a jar and place it on a kitchen towel on the counter. Cover the jars entirely with more kitchen towels (so no part of any jar shows). Let them cool, in a draft-free place. Do not bump or touch them until the jars have completely cooled...usually takes overnight. I also use a hot pad in my left pad to support the hot jars as I am getting them out of the canner and to their cooling place on the counter, just in case I don't have a good grip of the jars with the jar lifter. It is fun to listen for the distinctive ping when the jars seal. You may not always hear it, however. After the jars are completely cooled, you can test to make sure all the jars have sealed by pressing on the center of the jar lids. If they are sealed, there will be no give in the lid and it will not make any noise. If the jar did not seal, it will give under your touch and it will make a clicking noise as you press it. If a jar doesn't seal, simply put it in the refrigerator (after completely cooled, of course) and eat it up within a week or two.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why would one cut into a dr who scarf?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Tom Baker, Matt Smith and David Tennant are my favorites.
> 
> Seth is more of a Matt Smith. is cute when I put Doctor who on he will tell me not that one if he doesn't want to watch the same one as me.
> i don't have my scarf any more lost it to the ex bil.
> I know it will be interesting to see if Seth will let us cut it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Marianne I wish you could see my doctor. She has been my doctor for many years and always listens to what medicines I want to take or not. She knows I want to get by with the absolute minimum, but if she feels I need a stronger one she will explain it fully to me. She also know what (and there are a lot) medicines I cannot take. She also encourages me to use complimentary techniques as well. Hope you have a good outcome from the intern.


I have a dr like that,too! I've been going to him for about 20 yrs. 
He's comfortable with the fact that I only come to see him if I'm sick and to get my annual blood check. He got a new nurse about 18 months ago and she wanted me to come in every 3 months and almost refused to FAX the refill for my meds. I talked with him about it and he straightened her out. I see no need of going and sitting in his waiting room to catch something from someone who's really sick when I'm not sick to begin with.
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love it- Gottastch, have you posted the link to the pattern?


http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet-amish-puzzle-ball/


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


That is really neat...I've never see one before. Love your color combos!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

frozen fruit like ice cream - that sound delicious.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> There are few things as sticky as mute swan saliva. I've had it on my car windows after having to wind them up as I'd run out of bits to feed the swans. They dabbed their tongues on the glass! It has been a busy day. Family friends are staying overnight in the cottage and they were very helpful this afternoon by helping me dig potatoes, pick red currants and harvest the zucchinis. Back at home in Belfast, I've used these as part of a basic vegetable stew to go into the freezer. As I needed egg plant, I went into Lidl and as well as the groceries, they had lovely cotton yarn for sale. Coloured cotton yarn isn't plentiful here and there were packs of orange with yellow, red with paprika orange and a lovely, clean white that will be used to make a simple baby blanket. The yarn feels lovely and it should wash well. I'm glad to stop! The kitchen looks rather overwhelmed as I have gallon container in which mead is fermenting, a big bowl with honey dripping through butter muslin, the vegetable stew cooling and a new piece of kitchen equipment I haven't opened yet. A machine that converts frozen fruit into an ice-cream consistency dessert. Just great for my diary-intolerant friends. The machine is completely new to the market here so. Time for bed. Sleep or wake well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely spider.

sam



Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> www.lookwhatimade.net


Thanks- it is a lovely ball!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks- it is a lovely ball!


Sorry, here is the direct link:
http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet-amish-puzzle-ball/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds pretty good - maybe a little pb would help.

sam



gottastch said:


> Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds pretty good - maybe a little pb would help.
> 
> sam


Never thought of pb...hmmmmm. I just remember having to put things in a particular order...1st slice of dry toast, then the jelly, then the braunsweiger, then the slice of cheese and then the other slice of dry toast. I think my dad thought that if the toast was hot enough, the jelly would be against the slice of toast and would help hold the braunsweiger in place and if the other slice of toast was warm enough, the cheese would melt slightly and keep everything nicely stuck together - lol!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I was growing up, there was a pear tree in the field by our yard. Mama made the most delicious pear preserves. The ones you buy in the store are nothing like what she made...so good. The pears were so hard, they weren't good for anything else!
> JuneK


My mother always said you had to use hard pears. I think the preserves she made were a real delicacy. In recent years I've wondered if I could use pears from the grocery store. I don't know the whereabouts of an old pear tree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most cool Kathy - the baby should have fun with it - lots of texture.

sam



gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Kathy - one thing we did to make sure the lids sealed was to cool them upside down. use to do this with lime pickles - nothing leaks out.

sam



gottastch said:


> Okay, here it is:
> 
> *HOMEMADE APPLE BUTTER*


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just peeking in to say I love you and am behind. I am only on page 50 and ya'll are already at 135.
Julie, you are always in my prayers. Hope you are getting settled in and Lupe is not intimidating you. I am also concerned for your eyesight
AZ (Sandi)...hope you had a little fun on your trip. I know DH was having health issues and hope this is better
Spider...I sure hope the situation with the customer is resolved...never be alone. He could pop in anytime. Make police and others around you aware of him
Tryalot...you crochet spread was just awesome. Love to crochet but have to alternate it with knit now as it hurts my arm if done to long at a time now.
Poledra (Kaye)...You have such a wonderful relationship with your MIL. She is in my prayer book for breast and Disc issues
Pammie...My mom was terminal after her stroke. I moved her in my home and eight months later...after her 89th birthday..she passed away. To this day I wonder if she was happy with her care. My heart truly goes out to you
Dinto....best wishes in selling your house
Jynx...dear heart...so many major health issues for one sweet soul...always in my heart and prayers
Zoe...the spaghetti squash recipe sounds devine
Nana...your friend is being lifted up...loved the waterfall dear sweet lady
Wannabear...you don't have to bear your burdens alone...we are here for you...just reach out and we are there Praying for housing and better relatiions with your children
Gwen...How very proud you must be of your granddaughter. Her work is so good for someone her age
Sassafras...Pray the microscopic colitis is better
I have been home since Monday. Stuffy headed and rhinitis. Told my daughter I would be out Thursday. Best I could do this week. Her little nine year old is there and she can fetch for Moma. Showers can wait till David gets home. I don't think she is happy with me but I have truly not felt well and for some reason have just wanted to cry...think I have missed one of my meds when fixing my weekly pillbox
I am trying to work on my sock. Today Sockit2Me and Amyknits put out a detailed tutorial...WOOOOHOOOO!
Carly will be moving in soon for another school year. Have her room all cleaned and ready. So much drama with teenage girls nowadays.
Gonna run and see what I can do on my sock. Wish me luch, Zoe...God Bless...Hugs to all Betty


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my recipe for stuffed mushrooms - weird mixture of ingredients, but they taste deliciouxs
> Take large cup mushrooms and in a bowl add stalks chopped, breadcrumbs, grated cheese, parsley and thyme, lemon juice and honey. Mix everything together and pile into mushrooms, bake in moderate oven. Eat and enjoy.


Oh that is how Elishia makes hers minus the honey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Healing thoughts and peaceful thinking to you both...you've each been through more medical issues that I could ever imagine...way too many white coats! It's so true that we have to advocate for ourselves, but why does it have to be so difficult. Marianne, hope you find your answers; I'm so glad you will be covered by insurance soon..and Jinx, I hope you get the right answers to all your questions about your next steps. The Today Show had own a doctor this morning who was talking about the dangers of taking the more powerful pain drugs rather than OTC pain killers...he had some pretty scary statistics--I'll see if I can pull up a video from the show.



Dreamweaver said:


> Given the insurance issue, you would think she could have given you the shot to hold you over for 2 days..... I know just how you feel..... That is why I don't want to go see my PCP... and she wants to see me... I know we are going to disagree on a couple of things and I am going to change, but can't do it in the middle of all this stuff with referrals....
> 
> I could be wrong... DD gives herself shots all the time and I think you can get B-12 shots at some pharmacies... Sure hope the internist gets back to you soon.. I know you don't want to take chances.... and his input confirm your thinking....
> 
> Hope you can relax this evening..... It is hard, being your own medical advocate....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Spider those are so lovely! How beautiful you've packaged them too. What wonderful gifts.


Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great ceasar's ghost I am caught up - i came home from keeping Bentley and got on the ktp - almost fell out of my chair so though a nap was in order - so took me a while to keep up.

it's 77° but feels warmer - very muggy - feels like we should have rain. i want to mow this week so hope it holds off until then.

think i will go knit a bit - have one more wing to do and then i can start putting my owl together.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Anything with braunsweiger, I'd say Ewww! But my Mom loved it and so does my DH...Toast with braunsweiger, mayonnaise, slice of onion and saltine crackers.



gottastch said:


> Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, tinker toys!



thewren said:


> you and me both siouxann - Lincoln logs and an erector set.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bulldog - i know you probably have been told many time - but do take care of yourself. you cannot constantly take care of someone and not wear out. i think you need some crying and alone time to recoup. it doesn't matter if daughter is mad or not - your health is more important. i'll get off my soapbox now.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Just peeking in to say I love you and am behind. I am only on page 50 and ya'll are already at 135.
> Julie, you are always in my prayers. Hope you are getting settled in and Lupe is not intimidating you. I am also concerned for your eyesight
> AZ (Sandi)...hope you had a little fun on your trip. I know DH was having health issues and hope this is better
> Spider...I sure hope the situation with the customer is resolved...never be alone. He could pop in anytime. Make police and others around you aware of him
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I sorted out the winter wear I have gathered (including those articles I have made. I now have 48 items and they are really well done! here are pictures -- Sandy -- and JDancy and another friend of mine have contributed to these - I know there is at least one box coming from the TP and 2 from other KP members (I think).

I am very happy as I expect to have double that when I hand them out in a couple of months. I can make things like this fairly quickly so I try for 4 a week.

There are so many who have not been able to, nor will they be able to, return to their homes - and have lost everything. It is adding up to Billions of dollars over the next few years. so sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had TWO cans of tinker toys - they were the best.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> And, tinker toys!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks so cool---was it very complicated?



gottastch said:


> Sorry, here is the direct link:
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet-amish-puzzle-ball/


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had TWO cans of tinker toys - they were the best.
> 
> sam


My sons just loved tinker toys -- I had 4 sets for years but in our last move I finally gave them away to a little boy we knew. They used to make the most amazing things.

Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs back to you --- I'll have to look up Sockit2Me and AmyKnits' posting. I've followed a couple of their previous postings - especially her Village Socks and his Round Toe socks.



Bulldog said:


> Just peeking in to say I love you and am behind. I am only on page 50 and ya'll are already at 135.
> Julie, you are always in my prayers. Hope you are getting settled in and Lupe is not intimidating you. I am also concerned for your eyesight
> AZ (Sandi)...hope you had a little fun on your trip. I know DH was having health issues and hope this is better
> Spider...I sure hope the situation with the customer is resolved...never be alone. He could pop in anytime. Make police and others around you aware of him
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute Kathy. 


gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> another thing to put in my todo list.
> 
> sam





5mmdpns said:


> Knitted lego block for blanket. Make as many blocks as you wish for the blanket. Also one or two knitted lego blocks can be used for a dishcloth!
> 5 X 3.5 inches


Sam, you can also make enough lego blocks to make a throw pillow! hmmm, bet it does not take long for the grands to come up with the lego pieces to make an airplane! and you could copy it!!!! superninjas meet superlegoplane! hahahah
My Mom used to can meat as well. My grandmother used to can chickens as well as the beef but I don't remember my Mom ever making canned chicken. She used to can all her vegies. Now with the deep freezes there is not so much a use for canning of vegetables. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very lovely items and so generous of so many people....feel so sad for the families, but people are very resilient and there are many people keeping them all in their prayers.



Designer1234 said:


> I sorted out the winter wear I have gathered (including those articles I have made. I now have 48 items and they are really well done! here are pictures -- Sandy -- and JDancy and another friend of mine have contributed to these - I know there is at least one box coming from the TP and 2 from other KP members (I think).
> 
> I am very happy as I expect to have double that when I hand them out in a couple of months. I can make things like this fairly quickly so I try for 4 a week.
> 
> There are so many who have not been able to, nor will they be able to, return to their homes - and have lost everything. It is adding up to Billions of dollars over the next few years. so sad.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


So happy to hear that. He will grow so quickly so enjoy the time with him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps they meant they were golden for the doctors???? LOL


thewren said:


> so sorry about your back gwen - hopefully the meloxicam and pt will make it better. Arthur has starting showing up in places that he never did before - the fun of aging - who coined these your golden years.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO....need the slow cooker recipe!


thewren said:


> we used to make applebutter in the oven.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I wish there was a place i could go swim for my arthritis & replaced joints....Just can't afford the memberships at the local Y.


PurpleFi said:


> I have ostea and fibromyalgia and try to take as few meds as possible, but do regular exercises every day and swim about three times a week. Also relaxation techniques and various mind therapies.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed before I fall asleep in my chair. Night night everyone. Hugs to all.


Night night sleep well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome....will definitely use this recipe this year! Now to get help harvesting the apples in a few weeks.

quote=gottastch]Okay, here it is:

*HOMEMADE APPLE BUTTER*

makes about 9-10 pintsread through all instructions, before diving in 


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That actually sounds pretty good to me....love the braunsweiger and think the jelly would add a nice touch...


gottastch said:


> Never thought of pb...hmmmmm. I just remember having to put things in a particular order...1st slice of dry toast, then the jelly, then the braunsweiger, then the slice of cheese and then the other slice of dry toast. I think my dad thought that if the toast was hot enough, the jelly would be against the slice of toast and would help hold the braunsweiger in place and if the other slice of toast was warm enough, the cheese would melt slightly and keep everything nicely stuck together - lol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Recipe for cardamom raisin bread for Sam and anyone else who is interested. I didn't get a chance to make it today, but still want to get some made before this weekend's visitors.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Finnish-Sweet-Cardamom-Raisin-Bread-239293

The recipe I have is from a long time ago from a fellow Boy Scout Leader whose recipe was from a great-great grandmother...it's really a splattered hand written piece of paper -- I found this one on the internet and it's almost exactly the same. I sometimes use golden raisins or even chopped dates, figs or currants. Cardamon was an acquired taste for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.....don't remember owning any legos but did have pick up sticks & jacks. Also played a LOT of softball pretty much year round and was such a tomboy I was always climbing trees and collecting insects (especially grasshoppers). I had a couple of dolls (no barbies) and remember using a loom to make pot holders quite a bit. Mom also started teaching me to sew pretty early on. Most of the time you would look for me up in a tree...loved climbing trees. Do also remember tinker toys. And my dad had a workshop that I loved to "help out" in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers for Gwen and Marianne as well as Gottstch's family in dealing with the aches and pains and illnesses that life deals us. 

Julie...Hugs to you for the difficult decisions and situations that you have had to deal with this year. Know that we are your family as well and we are here for you as well. 

Ohio Kathy....where ever you are, wishing you safe travels and happy knitting. 

Legos were a standard gift for the boys throughout the years. Love toys that allow creativity.

Sam....give Bentley hugs and kisses from all of us. I guess you will need to babysit another morning to get all of that in for us. What a blessing he is to so many people.

Shirley, I am working on building that collection for you. Plan on waiting until Sept to see what I will have to send to you. You won't have to store it for a long time that way. I finished a pair of chilren's mittens and already have another pair going. A coworker or two might be adding to my package as well. I wanted to give them time to make some stuff as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Nana...your friend is being lifted up...loved the waterfall dear sweet lady
> 
> Thank you. Glad you liked it, I find them very relaxing even more so in stressful situations.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> great ceasar's ghost I am caught up - i came home from keeping Bentley and got on the ktp - almost fell out of my chair so though a nap was in order - so took me a while to keep up.
> 
> it's 77° but feels warmer - very muggy - feels like we should have rain. i want to mow this week so hope it holds off until then.
> 
> ...


that is cool can't wait to see a photo. I still have yet to start mine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bulldog - i know you probably have been told many time - but do take care of yourself. you cannot constantly take care of someone and not wear out. i think you need some crying and alone time to recoup. it doesn't matter if daughter is mad or not - your health is more important. i'll get off my soapbox now.
> 
> sam


I am with you on that Sam. You are not any good to others unless you let yourself have some alone time. I have to learn that sometimes I have to be greedy and say NO I can not do this. Was one of the hardest things I had to do, if I hadn't of I would have burnt out and been useless to everyone even myself. 
Ok off my soap box too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ain't that the truth - I think many of us have found out the hard way (by almost burning out) that we need to take care of ourselves all along. Many of us find ourselves as the care givers for kids/grandkids, spouses and/or parents and their needs are varied and constant. It's a hard thing to juggle sometimes, but we can only do our best when we are at our best. "No" is a very useful word to learn to say...I'm still learning. It's great to have the very reliable KP buddy-system.



NanaCaren said:


> I am with you on that Sam. You are not any good to others unless you let yourself have some alone time. I have to learn that sometimes I have to be greedy and say NO I can not do this. Was one of the hardest things I had to do, if I hadn't of I would have burnt out and been useless to everyone even myself.
> Ok off my soap box too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ain't that the truth - I think many of us have found out the hard way (by almost burning out) that we need to take care of ourselves all along. Many of us find ourselves as the care givers for kids/grandkids, spouses and/or parents and their needs are varied and constant. It's a hard thing to juggle sometimes, but we can only do our best when we are at our best. "No" is a very useful word to learn to say...I'm still learning. It's great to have the very reliable KP buddy-system.


I am still learning as well. There are times I still find it hard to say no. Funny how many friends I have lost when I started telling them I was no longer available 24/7. The KP buddy-system is one of the best out there, not sure what I would do without it. Everyone has been there for me through some pretty ruff times and very good times as well in the past year. 
I would like to thank the TP for being there for each other in more ways than one.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Day is at an end for me. Very tired. Legs not good today, but it's OK, will go on. praying that all are feeling better tomorrow, and are filled with joy, love, strength, and happiness.  until tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Day is at an end for me. Very tired. Legs not good today, but it's OK, will go on. praying that all are feeling better tomorrow, and are filled with joy, love, strength, and happiness.  until tomorrow.


Hoping you feel better and your legs cooperate. Sending healing thoughts to you. Sleep well


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anything with braunsweiger, I'd say Ewww! But my Mom loved it and so does my DH...Toast with braunsweiger, mayonnaise, slice of onion and saltine crackers.


You'll have to tell your DH about my dad's concoction and see what he says


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks so cool---was it very complicated?


Not at all. Go to the link I posted a page or two ago and you will see...just putzy, making all the "wedges" separate and then the string of "lids" and crocheting them together. I had to redo one of my rings because I way over-stuffed it...think I've got it down now that I'm done - lol!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That actually sounds pretty good to me....love the braunsweiger and think the jelly would add a nice touch...


Haha, my sister! See? I thought the same thing...the braunschweiger and cheese are a little bland and dry toast? Bleh...needs the grape jelly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Sorry, here is the direct link:
> http://www.lookatwhatimade.net/crafts/yarn/crochet-amish-puzzle-ball/


Right, thanks- have been a bit busy doing dog food so had not tried to locate it- thanks again!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I wish it was electric, but unfortunately it's the stove top type. Was less than a year old as someone had gifted it to them, they couldn't remember who, but neither had use of it.


Marianne, please read the directions very carefully and follow them to a '' T ''. The second big point is to be certain that the gasket is still there, flexible, and will fit into the space for it in the lid.Be as exact as possible regarding the amount of water to be used in the bottom for canning, the time needed for processing the amount of ''rocking'' of the petcock once the steam is developed (all in the directions), and whether to let the steam drop on its own or to drop it quickly.

These precautions should enable you to use it safely. It never hurts to recheck the directions for whatever you are processing every time you use the pressure canner.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I have to remind myself often lately. Things will get better. Tomorrow I go pick up my oldest and his family in Kingston, Ont. I am excited haven't seen them in three years.


Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-( 
I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then! 
Thanks for being here, for being you, each of you are so very important to me, know that I keep each of you in my prayers daily. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I have to remind myself often lately. Things will get better. Tomorrow I go pick up my oldest and his family in Kingston, Ont. I am excited haven't seen them in three years.


That is awesome NanaCaren!!! Great times ahead for sure!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


WOW great quilts!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Given the insurance issue, you would think she could have given you the shot to hold you over for 2 days..... I know just how you feel..... That is why I don't want to go see my PCP... and she wants to see me... I know we are going to disagree on a couple of things and I am going to change, but can't do it in the middle of all this stuff with referrals....
> 
> I could be wrong... DD gives herself shots all the time and I think you can get B-12 shots at some pharmacies... Sure hope the internist gets back to you soon.. I know you don't want to take chances.... and his input confirm your thinking....
> 
> Hope you can relax this evening..... It is hard, being your own medical advocate....


What is hardest is the doctors I saw at Parkland in Dallas have moved on, some are on the west coast others I really am not sure of, luckily the Internist I saw in Atlanta knew of the study I was part of and he was able to find out info when I was so sick before. I have his numbers and was told to call him no matter the hour or the day, I did call his office instead, LOL. But he called this evening and we spent about an hour talking, he contacted mom's doctor and all is set. For some reason the doc I have been seeing did not want to give the script for the B-12 meds. I have taken them for years!! Oh well is a non issue now, was going to change to mom's doctor anyway, we really got along well! He even makes house calls, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Hi all, hopefully I'm back. Thanks to Sam I was able to redo my profile so that I could find the KTP again. Now I'm trying to get caught up on the 115 pages! I had been searching for a couple of weeks to find the party and was afraid I had lost it forever.
> I grew some chard this year and really like it. I used the leaves as greens, cooking them inwater with a vegetable bouillion cube (Knoor's). It adds a very subtle nice seasoning to them.
> Perhaps if there is a KAP next year I will be able to attend.


Glad to see you back. We'll be looking forward to seeing you at the next KAP. We've missed you, Siouxann.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I bought alex the death star - huge - and the big thingy that walks and several other large kits - it is amazing how he gets them together. they are to look at - never to break down.
> 
> I bought the little boys a lego plane - it has morphed into so many different flying machines - they have had great fun with it.
> 
> sam


Ben has the original sets, some of his original X-wing fighters and many of the others. Daniel wants his legos, LOL.. Ben's that is, but no way is he ever going to part with them!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caren what "friends" you lost by saying no weren't real friends anyway. It is definitely their loss. You are such an amazing woman (thinking of things you shared at the KAP) and have such a wonderful spirit about you. I feel so lucky to have met you. 


NanaCaren said:


> I am still learning as well. There are times I still find it hard to say no. Funny how many friends I have lost when I started telling them I was no longer available 24/7. The KP buddy-system is one of the best out there, not sure what I would do without it. Everyone has been there for me through some pretty ruff times and very good times as well in the past year.
> I would like to thank the TP for being there for each other in more ways than one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> really feel she has betrayed my trust in her. Marianne said.
> I saw my wonderful PA who works for my rheumatologist, and if I were treated as you were, I'd walk out too. Do you not absorb the B vitamins if you take them by mouth? If you can take them, I would hustle and get some B12 immediately at the nearest pharmacy and start taking them regularly. Blood transfusions are not without risk..so why put your self in any if you can avoid it.


I have been taking them, but the shots work much better for me. I do need the transfusions from time to time, I know this, but right now is not one of those times. My body tells me when, if I am just low I know this also. That is where I am right now, just low, even the blood tests confirmed this, but she was adamant that I need the blood. I had the results of the blood tests and faxed them to my Dr in Atlanta, he agrees with me!! YAY!!! ROFL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is the best for sandwiches. I bought the "BLUE BOOK" and it has many good receipts in it for canning meats included.


I love my Blue Book! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> WOW great quilts!!


Thanks alot, vent anytime!! We are here for you.
It may sound funny but when every vents now and then it is usually around when I feel like blowing up and it helps me settle down.
Life sure is not easy, whether it is health issues, family or just day to day living. But as they say it is a journey. And is nice to have so many out there to connect with.
Plus have learned alot from all of you, have a lot to learn though.
Rest well everyone.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Not sure if you were asking Gwen or me. But I have osteo. That's bad enough so I'm glad I don't have rheumatoid.
> JuneK


I have Osteo and RA... not a great combo for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Nutella is awesome stuff. I put it on ritz crackers and the grandson think they are cookies. :-D less sugar that way.


I suspect that Sam never got a chance to try it.  I think he gave in to his grandkids. They immediately honed in on it when he opened it. Did not bode well for Sam. I'll need to send him some in a plain brown bag...undercover.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> I keep looking at it - may make some toast tonight to try it out - have to watch alexis - she almost stole the jar from me. lol
> 
> sam


Do you not have Nuetella in Ohio???? Lord have mercy, will have to ship a case, the kids will LOVE it!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I try not to talk while doing videos, don't like the way my voice sounds on them.


I think your voice would be fine....and the info you would pass on would be captivating. Nothing to worry about.
Am I the only one who got sound?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: it stretches the imagination!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lets just say we aren't very fussy in our house. We eat lots of weird combinations...my favorite from childhood was from my dad...1 slice toast with braunsweiger, grape jelly and a slice of American cheese and the other slice of toast. While you are all saying, "Eeeewwwwwwwww," remember, I told you we weren't fussy - lol


the next time we come to St Paul we should try to meet.
Sometime in the next year.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Marianne, please read the directions very carefully and follow them to a '' T ''. The second big point is to be certain that the gasket is still there, flexible, and will fit into the space for it in the lid.Be as exact as possible regarding the amount of water to be used in the bottom for canning, the time needed for processing the amount of ''rocking'' of the petcock once the steam is developed (all in the directions), and whether to let the steam drop on its own or to drop it quickly.
> 
> These precautions should enable you to use it safely. It never hurts to recheck the directions for whatever you are processing every time you use the pressure canner.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I will get it out and read the manual again, I have read it once, but something happened and it got put back on the shelf. Will see what recipes are in the book and see what I can come up with sometime!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So proud of her!!!! She has a great head on her shoulders, has great parents that she learned from also!!! Give her hugs from me!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well dear family, I am heading to bed, I have to deal with getting Mom up and dressed and out of the house by 1 tomorrow :shock: She doesn't think the sun rises before 2 in the afternoon :roll: LOL. We play the 15 more minute game until I say time is up and t his is it, then she mumbles and grumbles but she allows me to get her dressed and out the door in plenty of time! Love that lady but she is just too much sometimes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sweet dreams to all.. have a great day to the other side of our world.. 
Again thank you for all that you do, I'd be lost without this party of friends, brothers and sisters of my heart!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs back to you --- I'll have to look up Sockit2Me and AmyKnits' posting. I've followed a couple of their previous postings - especially her Village Socks and his Round Toe socks.


could you give me the link for their sock information? thanks. I want to learn that way of doing socks too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just peeking in to say I love you and am behind. I am only on page 50 and ya'll are already at 135.
> Julie, you are always in my prayers. Hope you are getting settled in and Lupe is not intimidating you. I am also concerned for your eyesight
> ...God Bless...Hugs to all Betty


Dear Betty, I have not really heard from anyone for nearly a fortnight. I have a number, but I keep getting the disconnect signal. Probably they are all busy for Fofoa, the senior niece, who turns 50 tomorrow. The one I had hoped would move in, in front, but that has fallen through. I will be getting a letter, about my appointment in due course, (for my eyes). I wonder how your week has been? How is Angie? We turn to August, tomorrow, so hopefully, not too long till her new round of treatment.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chicago's Don Roth's Spinning Salad?
> 
> The restaurant out by us closed down...I'll have to check to see if there is still one in the city.


I think Don Roth's Blackhawk restaurant downtown closed in the early 80's but the one in Wheeling was still opened in the 90's. They had the BEST crab cakes! YUM,

The BEST salad prepared table side in Chicago is at Lawry's! YUM. 
There's one in Las Vegas too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well dear family, I am heading to bed, I have to deal with getting Mom up and dressed and out of the house by 1 tomorrow :shock: She doesn't think the sun rises before 2 in the afternoon :roll: LOL. We play the 15 more minute game until I say time is up and t his is it, then she mumbles and grumbles but she allows me to get her dressed and out the door in plenty of time! Love that lady but she is just too much sometimes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sweet dreams to all.. have a great day to the other side of our world..
> Again thank you for all that you do, I'd be lost without this party of friends, brothers and sisters of my heart!!


Good night Marianne, sleep well, sweet dreams

XO


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...Hugs to you for the difficult decisions and situations that you have had to deal with this year. Know that we are your family as well and we are here for you as well.


Thanks, Pacer! Angora assures me you are working very hard. She is most impressed that you teach knitting in your spare time.
I did at least get a little knitting done today, working up my third Accidental Star- so I can write up the pattern.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Do you not have Nuetella in Ohio???? Lord have mercy, will have to ship a case, the kids will LOVE it!!!


Oh yes...there is Nutella in Ohio...just that Sam has not had it.
So, I gave him a jar....he'd barely unwrapped it and Lexi lit up!
oh well..the competition for it is strong!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I have ostea and fibromyalgia and try to take as few meds as possible, but do regular exercises every day and swim about three times a week. Also relaxation techniques and various mind therapies.


I have osteo and fibro as well, hate taking meds. I am taking Cymbalta though. Get by with 60mg once a day but when my stress is high and increases my pain I am increased to twice a day. I would love to find a water aerobics class to get some exercise as it is easiest on my joints. I know they have them at the YMCA but that is nearly 20 miles one way and with the cost of gas I just have not given myself permission to make the trips.
I have been told by my rhuematologist to avoid stairs and inclines, I live in a hilly area so can't easily avoid everything. Used to love hiking but that just does not happen anymore


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

G'nite all....blessings to all.....it's almost Wednesday here....1 hour away. carol (il/oh)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> that sounds pretty good - maybe a little pb would help.
> 
> sam


I think I will stick to my grilled sharp cheddar with peanut butter. I also like dill pickle and mayo sandwiches.
EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> My sons just loved tinker toys -
> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


I have been thinking about tinker toys for my GS's this year for Christmas.
I loved pick up sticks. Oh, can't forget Jack's(Jax?)
EJ


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just finished last weeks and moved to this weeks- 140 pages already! Think I just need to keep reading with very little commenting and I might get there sometime- maybe by the time the next starts?
But for now I am going out for a short walk and a coffee, depending on how my head likes it out depends on how far I walk.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then!


Marianne I am so glad the internist has taken care of this with such expedience for you. Pray the appointment for your mom goes well also.
Hugs, EJ


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Evening everyone, I keep trying to read backwards to get caught up, but every time I read a couple pages I am a few more behind. lol
But more to the point, I found this for all you wild women out there that are needing bubble wrap. lololol...enjoy. 
http://www.kj97.com/articles/weird-news-104673/watch-best-invention-ever-the-bubble-11527445/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome home Darowil, how was your trip?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So proud of her!!!! She has a great head on her shoulders, has great parents that she learned from also!!! Give her hugs from me!!!


Awesome!!!! They do listen, they just don't let on until they can do so while making it look/sound like it was their idea instead of ours. lol... So glad. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well dear family, I am heading to bed, I have to deal with getting Mom up and dressed and out of the house by 1 tomorrow :shock: She doesn't think the sun rises before 2 in the afternoon :roll: LOL. We play the 15 more minute game until I say time is up and t his is it, then she mumbles and grumbles but she allows me to get her dressed and out the door in plenty of time! Love that lady but she is just too much sometimes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sweet dreams to all.. have a great day to the other side of our world..
> Again thank you for all that you do, I'd be lost without this party of friends, brothers and sisters of my heart!!


Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren what "friends" you lost by saying no weren't real friends anyway. It is definitely their loss. You are such an amazing woman (thinking of things you shared at the KAP) and have such a wonderful spirit about you. I feel so lucky to have met you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Thanks alot, vent anytime!! We are here for you.
> It may sound funny but when every vents now and then it is usually around when I feel like blowing up and it helps me settle down.
> Life sure is not easy, whether it is health issues, family or just day to day living. But as they say it is a journey. And is nice to have so many out there to connect with.
> Plus have learned alot from all of you, have a lot to learn though.
> Rest well everyone.


So very true, you say it very well. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: 
I think all together we make a pretty good team, and a rather large army if one of own needs it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I suspect that Sam never got a chance to try it.  I think he gave in to his grandkids. They immediately honed in on it when he opened it. Did not bode well for Sam. I'll need to send him some in a plain brown bag...undercover.


If we each send a jar, he might get half of one? lolol, I like my Nutella, Justins nutbutters makes a really good chocolate almond butter too... yummm, and i have some in the cupboard. 
:thumbup: :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> What is hardest is the doctors I saw at Parkland in Dallas have moved on, some are on the west coast others I really am not sure of, luckily the Internist I saw in Atlanta knew of the study I was part of and he was able to find out info when I was so sick before. I have his numbers and was told to call him no matter the hour or the day, I did call his office instead, LOL. But he called this evening and we spent about an hour talking, he contacted mom's doctor and all is set. For some reason the doc I have been seeing did not want to give the script for the B-12 meds. I have taken them for years!! Oh well is a non issue now, was going to change to mom's doctor anyway, we really got along well! He even makes house calls, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh house calls are good, hopefully you don't need them often oint and makes it hard to get out, it's good that he'll come to you and DM. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I sorted out the winter wear I have gathered (including those articles I have made. I now have 48 items and they are really well done! here are pictures -- Sandy -- and JDancy and another friend of mine have contributed to these - I know there is at least one box coming from the TP and 2 from other KP members (I think).
> 
> I am very happy as I expect to have double that when I hand them out in a couple of months. I can make things like this fairly quickly so I try for 4 a week.
> 
> There are so many who have not been able to, nor will they be able to, return to their homes - and have lost everything. It is adding up to Billions of dollars over the next few years. so sad.


Oh wow, that's awesome!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, you can also make enough lego blocks to make a throw pillow! hmmm, bet it does not take long for the grands to come up with the lego pieces to make an airplane! and you could copy it!!!! superninjas meet superlegoplane! hahahah
> My Mom used to can meat as well. My grandmother used to can chickens as well as the beef but I don't remember my Mom ever making canned chicken. She used to can all her vegies. Now with the deep freezes there is not so much a use for canning of vegetables. Zoe


My mom used to take a wide mouth pint jars and can pidgeons ( that my dad hunted) in them long before I ever heard of cornish game hens I was eating them.

My brothers and I spent hours with Tinker Toys, Lincoln Logs and Pick-up stix. What fun and imagination we had it would be hard to say what was my favorite. I miss those toys. Kids today really miss out on a lot with their video games.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> His role in life is protection of me from all comers- There was a very heavy set mastiff roaming a week ago- not prepared to be the mince meat in a fight with one of those!


 :shock: Oooh be careful when you are both out then.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL.. very appropriate for this morning conversations for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks Zoe, you are the greatest!!


Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

:shock: Only up to page 120!
No sun here today  but we are getting closer to Spring.. Yay.
I had a nice chat with Gwen on Skype this morning... I love you accent Gwen.  
A couple of weeks ago someone mentioned a really good cream for bruises and most of you agreed that it was great.... i know i should have written it down but... can someone please post the name of it again?? I think it started with A ? My (heart attack) friend has quite a few bruises now that she has to be on blood thinners. Thanks in advance. Now back to catching up.. again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


Way to go Grandad! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Oooh be careful when you are both out then.


Trouble is I am quite scared of such breeds- and they know it straight away!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 26 July 13
> 
> I was talking to gwen yesterday and we were toying with the first weekend in October. The weather is usually still nice  warm enough t be outside but think you will want to bring a sweater for the evenings. With gwen and Marianne at the helm again I know we will have another successful and fun knit-a-palooza. I am sure we will be hearing from them before too long with some of the plans. And I am sure they can expect your full cooperation with some of their ideas. Excited yet? I sure am.
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Only up to page 120!
> No sun here today  but we are getting closer to Spring.. Yay.
> I had a nice chat with Gwen on Skype this morning... I love you accent Gwen.
> A couple of weeks ago someone mentioned a really good cream for bruises and most of you agreed that it was great.... i know i should have written it down but... can someone please post the name of it again?? I think it started with A ? My (heart attack) friend has quite a few bruises now that she has to be on blood thinners. Thanks in advance. Now back to catching up.. again.


Good morning, Sugar. Would the name of the cream be Arnica?? I find it very useful for bruises. I'm sure one of the others will respond with the name. I'm going to tackle my overwhelmed kitchen, otherwise I'll be in a muddle all day and I can't abide that and I have herbs to harvest and freeze. I have a hospital check-up this afternoon on my hip replacement. It was done eight years ago and is so good that I've forgotten about it. I hope to have a bone densitometry scan done. So off I go to tackle whatever!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> as so often happens, there is good and bad in what has happened- just a matter of concentrating on the glass half full.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Good morning, Sugar. Would the name of the cream be Arnica?? I find it very useful for bruises. I'm sure one of the others will respond with the name. I'm going to tackle my overwhelmed kitchen, otherwise I'll be in a muddle all day and I can't abide that and I have herbs to harvest and freeze. I have a hospital check-up this afternoon on my hip replacement. It was done eight years ago and is so good that I've forgotten about it. I hope to have a bone densitometry scan done. So off I go to tackle whatever!!


Good Morning and thankyou, yes that is the one... now to find out if we can get it over here. Have a good day with your whatevers! 
 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


Many have welcomed you- but let me assure you that the few Aussies here always like more to join us! so another welcome and as the others have said of course you are free to join in.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been on diclofenac for several years. I believe the meloxicam is generic for something like Mobic (???) or something like that.


Yep Mobic is very similar to Celebrex. I hope it gives you some relief.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Missed that....now I have to come to KAP next year to check that out.
> Have you tried the Nutella yet?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.[/quote]

Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!! Felt I needed to keep this appointment as she has been working with me on my blood. She wanted to send me to the hospital for a transfusion, my blood count is not that low, my insurance does not go into effect (affect??) for another 2 days.. I don't feel it is that critical, she got mad, I got upset walked out
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> Hugs, Loves and prayers for all... I may take this evening off and sit and knit..
> Love ya~~
> Marianne


Oh dear, well it sounds like you are going to be happier with your new doc. You are entitiled to be on a downer sometimes. Hang in there and take care sis. (((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I have to remind myself often lately. Things will get better. Tomorrow I go pick up my oldest and his family in Kingston, Ont. I am excited haven't seen them in three years.


That is very exciting for you. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


They are great! :thumbup:


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


Well done you for being so patient and for holding your tongue when needed! It is not easy I am sure. My mum put a lot of pressure on me to go to teacher training college as that was what she had wanted to do but did not, she got married and had the 6 of us! I found the pressure of sitting the exams at school and always having to be top very hard. I realise now she only wanted the best for me but it was so difficult at the time. I was lucky our local Dr intervened and spoke with mum and he even got me an interview with the bank where I ended up working. I was painfully thin then, I suppose verging on having food problems. I was so anxious I did not want to eat. Mum was quite sure she was right in what she had decided. My older sister had ended up in service as a cook but I was the brainy one and had to do well! It did cause quite a lot of arguments at the time as dad was on my side as he could see it was making me ill but mum was very stubborn.
Really hard keeping quiet when your experience tells you that perhaps your beloved daughter is not going down the right path. Congratulations to you both!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I think your voice would be fine....and the info you would pass on would be captivating. Nothing to worry about.
> Am I the only one who got sound?
> Carol (IL/OH)


No, I got it too, very soothing and relaxing listen ending to it, thanks for posting Nanacaren


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Only up to page 120!
> No sun here today  but we are getting closer to Spring.. Yay.
> I had a nice chat with Gwen on Skype this morning... I love you accent Gwen.
> A couple of weeks ago someone mentioned a really good cream for bruises and most of you agreed that it was great.... i know i should have written it down but... can someone please post the name of it again?? I think it started with A ? My (heart attack) friend has quite a few bruises now that she has to be on blood thinners. Thanks in advance. Now back to catching up.. again.


Arnica gel is what I use for bruises. The one I use is 100% pure arnica made by SBC, I buy it from the Tv shopping channel QVC and online as well. There are quite a number of arnica gels out there but I have found that one to be the most effective


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-(
> I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then!
> Thanks for being here, for being you, each of you are so very important to me, know that I keep each of you in my prayers daily. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Another answered prayer


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> What is hardest is the doctors I saw at Parkland in Dallas have moved on, some are on the west coast others I really am not sure of, luckily the Internist I saw in Atlanta knew of the study I was part of and he was able to find out info when I was so sick before. I have his numbers and was told to call him no matter the hour or the day, I did call his office instead, LOL. But he called this evening and we spent about an hour talking, he contacted mom's doctor and all is set. For some reason the doc I have been seeing did not want to give the script for the B-12 meds. I have taken them for years!! Oh well is a non issue now, was going to change to mom's doctor anyway, we really got along well! He even makes house calls, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


things always work out. we just have to believe and I know you do. :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A bit of fairy dust for those in need of some TLC (tender loving care)


Aaww, i love fairy dust and TLC is the best. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil is on holiday! she told us she would be a away for a while. I spoke with her briefly a couple of days ago- she is fine and enjoying the break.


Yes and at the time I was in an extinct volcano about to climb the highest peak in it (not very long, steep but only about 1/2 km, 0.3 miles). 
Will post some photos of the different things we saw- though we also spent a lot of time not doing much. Mum can't walk that far any more and Maryanne doesn't like to. So while I did leave them at times I didn't like to leave them too often. For example I was the only one to climb the peak. Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!
Had a nice time. What a shae it is that after a nice relaxing week you need to follow it with the tiring drive home! Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

What a fabulous sunrise, Darowil, and the reflection enhances it wonderfully. British weather lore says 'Red sky in the morning, Sailor's warning'. I hope in your case this was not a prelude to stormy weather!

Good to have you back and to know you had such a good break.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-(
> 
> So glad that you are feeling better now Marianne. Vent away whenever you feel like it, we are all here for you.x


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

and more


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

and yet more
Forgot the minor detail of adding them!
So just our morning tea here (evening for me actually)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.

Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.

No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> and more


Fabulous photos, what a place to stay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now for the last few
The whale photos are not very good as we were on land but helps give some idea of how close in they come. They are huge!


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

What to do today? For the first time in a very long time I have the whole day to myself. DH has gone to a tank museum with 3 of his friends.Not sure if it will be more like "Last of the summer wine or Dad's army.They are all really good friends and enjoy their occasional day's out. DD has gone to the New Forest Show with her boyfriends mum and sister . Hope the rain stays away. Just can't decide what I shall do today.Most certainly it will involve knitting ,reading and ktp,may even go out for a while. I don't drive so we'll see.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


That is a beautiful bag PurpleFi.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have osteo and fibro as well, hate taking meds. I am taking Cymbalta though. Get by with 60mg once a day but when my stress is high and increases my pain I am increased to twice a day. I would love to find a water aerobics class to get some exercise as it is easiest on my joints. I know they have them at the YMCA but that is nearly 20 miles one way and with the cost of gas I just have not given myself permission to make the trips.
> I have been told by my rhuematologist to avoid stairs and inclines, I live in a hilly area so can't easily avoid everything. Used to love hiking but that just does not happen anymore


Hi EJS, I also take Cymbalta, been doing so for several years now and it has made a big difference, at the moment I am managing on 40 mg a day. I am very lucky my swimming pool is just round the corner and on a good day I can walk there. I'm the same with walking, but still try to do a bit. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a fabulous sunrise, Darowil, and the reflection enhances it wonderfully. British weather lore says 'Red sky in the morning, Sailor's warning'. I hope in your case this was not a prelude to stormy weather!
> 
> Good to have you back and to know you had such a good break.


This understaning is actually much older- Jesus says the same thing though in different words. We use shepherds rather than sailors.
The day was OK weather wise with a small amount of rain.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I wish there was a place i could go swim for my arthritis & replaced joints....Just can't afford the memberships at the local Y.


You will have to come over here. I have an annual membership that allows me to swim whenever I like at the cost is £150 a year, that's less than £3 a week. In fact I'm off for a swim this afternoon. I'll do an extra few lengths for you :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fabulous photos, what a place to stay.


It was a delighful place and Maryanne was the one who found it online so we had to admit that she had done well. All these photos were woithin a 20 minute drive of were we were staying so it was a great area as well as a lovely positioned house.

And now back to about page 10! well maybe first some tea and then back. Actually page 18


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

oddball said:


> That is a beautiful bag PurpleFi.


Thank you. Is that the tank museum at Bovindon that you DH has gone to? I remember driviing down the road with a tank looming over a ridge at break nexk speed only for it to stop dead! Scared the life out of me. Was thinking of going to the New Forest Show but not up to doing too much walking.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was a delighful place and Maryanne was the one who found it online so we had to admit that she had done well. All these photos were woithin a 20 minute drive of were we were staying so it was a great area as well as a lovely positioned house.
> 
> And now back to about page 10! well maybe first some tea and then back. Actually page 18


So glad you had a good time.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


Love all the photos, the sunrise was spectacular! The volcano is beautiful. What a view. I posted before I saw all the wonderful photos emu, whales,joey, cuppa and knitting. Good to have you back.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Is that the tank museum at Bovindon that you DH has gone to? I remember driviing down the road with a tank looming over a ridge at break nexk speed only for it to stop dead! Scared the life out of me. Was thinking of going to the New Forest Show but not up to doing too much walking.


Yes it is Bovington. Naomi asked if I wanted to go with her but found it a bit too much last year so declined.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am full of admiration for anyone who even thinks of making the Kaffe Fassett designs. I drool over them, but I know my limitations, and Fair Isle and Intarsia type designs never really work for me. That does not mean that I do not love them - but only when made by someone other than me.
> 
> This is allegedly the best summer in England since 2006 and general patterns in Europe seem to be quite similar. Today we have had significant sea mist, although it has never been cold. I think your friend will have had good weather recently, although some parts of Europe had dreadful storms in June.


we probably will want some rain over there this weekend- to save us the ignomy of our worst losing streak in the cricket for a long time. At least a draw will save us from that. But the way we played in the last game it is hard to see us winning- though we did almost win the first test.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Have not tried that combination but have had toast, strawberry jam and cheddar cheese. or sometimes honey instead of jam.


My son likes jam and cheese on toast. Not for me though


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> and yet more
> Forgot the minor detail of adding them!
> So just our morning tea here (evening for me actually)


What a wonderful place to stay. Your photos are beautiful.

Well this is night #2 where I did not get to bed before the wee hours of the morning. If I can sleep in a little maybe I will go to bed at a reasonable time tonight.
Have a good day/ night wherever you may be.
EJ


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> we probably will want some rain over there this weekend- to save us the ignomy of our worst losing streak in the cricket for a long time. At least a draw will save us from that. But the way we played in the last game it is hard to see us winning- though we did almost win the first test.


As far as I can see, the only day during the period of the Test when rain is due at Old Trafford is Saturday. But who knows, neither the weather nor the cricket scores are very amenable to prediction. The English pundits had written Australia off even before the first Test, and had a bit of a shock when the game was not quite such an easy ride as they had led everyone to believe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I finally got the crocheted Amish Puzzle Ball done. It is ready for me to send to dear niece as her month 8th pregnancy gift  I've been having such fun sending her little things all throughout her pregnancy. This is the first baby to be born by the next generation in our family...if that makes any sense. The ones on the same level as my son would be. Nephew Michael was the last baby born into the family and he is now 27. It will be a fun Christmas this year


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I sorted out the winter wear I have gathered (including those articles I have made. I now have 48 items and they are really well done! here are pictures -- Sandy -- and JDancy and another friend of mine have contributed to these - I know there is at least one box coming from the TP and 2 from other KP members (I think).
> 
> Fantastic effort
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My daughter died as the result of ingesting too much of this drug. Liver damage, leads to brain haemorrhage.


But taken in the recommeneded doses Tylenol/Panadol is one of the safest drugs around. There are always a few people who can't tolerate any drug no matter how safe it is. But for the majority of people (without liver issues) this is very safe as long at is taken in the recommended doses even long term. Which is why it is recommended for arthritis now, although it does not deal with the inflammation, becuase it can be taken long term. And they recommend taking it regulary becuase over all it is more effective taken regularly to keep the blood levles up for ongoing pain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-(
> I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then!
> Thanks for being here, for being you, each of you are so very important to me, know that I keep each of you in my prayers daily. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is good you are getting the B-12 shoot. I have deleted many times when venting before posting. Sometimes you feel better just writting things downs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-(
> I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then!
> Thanks for being here, for being you, each of you are so very important to me, know that I keep each of you in my prayers daily. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished last weeks and moved to this weeks- 140 pages already! Think I just need to keep reading with very little commenting and I might get there sometime- maybe by the time the next starts?
> But for now I am going out for a short walk and a coffee, depending on how my head likes it out depends on how far I walk.


Welcome back! Did you enjoy your time away?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


A brilliant sunset for sure. Ours was rather plain and ordinary.

I love love love the bag, you have done an amzaing job on it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Morning coffee 
The sun is up and shinning brightly this morning with nor rain temps of 23.8C / 75F today. Too hot for me but others will enjoy it. Right now it is a lovely 15C / 59F, my kind of weather. Will be headed out in a few hours to get the kids from Kingston. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


Was the volcano at Mt Gambier? Lovely photos.. fabulous sunrise.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee
> The sun is up and shinning brightly this morning with nor rain temps of 23.8C / 75F today. Too hot for me but others will enjoy it. Right now it is a lovely 15C / 59F, my kind of weather. Will be headed out in a few hours to get the kids from Kingston. :lol: :lol: :lol:


We could swap places for a few weeks (LOL). Our days at the moment are around 15c and i love temp in 20s and even up to about 34c


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren what "friends" you lost by saying no weren't real friends anyway. It is definitely their loss. You are such an amazing woman (thinking of things you shared at the KAP) and have such a wonderful spirit about you. I feel so lucky to have met you.


   There were a few I was not sad to see go as they were drag you down sort of people. Some I still miss at times. I feel lucky to have met you and all the others. I just shared photos something that was going to be shared any ways. for me that is an everyday thing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I love my Blue Book! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too, I use the receipts in it a lot some for everyday use not just canning. Their vegetable cocktail tastes so much like V-8. I put up 40 quarts of it one year and used it in soups and stews instead of water.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I suspect that Sam never got a chance to try it.  I think he gave in to his grandkids. They immediately honed in on it when he opened it. Did not bode well for Sam. I'll need to send him some in a plain brown bag...undercover.


Oh I can imagine of the grandkids got to it first he had an empty jar to smell. That is how it is here. Oh what a good idea; if I remember correctly he has a birthday coming up in about a month and a half.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I am trying to work on my sock. Today Sockit2Me and Amyknits put out a detailed tutorial...WOOOOHOOOO!
Carly will be moving in soon for another school year. Have her room all cleaned and ready. So much drama with teenage girls nowadays.
Gonna run and see what I can do on my sock. Wish me luch, Zoe...God Bless...Hugs to all Betty[/quote]

I'm so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well...and with all you've had placed on your shoulders in the last year, it's not surprising you're feeling weepy. Take as good care of yourself as you would Angie, since most of us mothers always do more for our children than ourselves!!!
Hope you can work on your sock...they are addictive. One of my daughter's friends found out I knitted and was telling her that her husband has a pr. of hunting socks that his grandmother had made but had holes in the heels. He loves those socks and wanted to know if I could fix them. I've never done that before but I'm going to look at them and try. And she wants a pair knitted for him to surprise him for Christmas. May check in with Zoe since she's the sock knitting expert for help on the sock mending!
Sorry I rambled on so much.
BUt know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope the soon-to-be visit to Mayo will have good results and Angie is much better!
Hugs and blessings,
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!! How have you been? Has the package arrived yet?


Tired is how I've been, and still am! Love DGGD but she can be hard work. They leave on Sunday then I'll have a rest. When they get back their house will be ready to go home to. The package hasn't arrived yet but there's still plenty of time, thanks for doing that for her, she's very grateful.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a fabulous sunrise, Darowil, and the reflection enhances it wonderfully. British weather lore says 'Red sky in the morning, Sailor's warning'. I hope in your case this was not a prelude to stormy weather!
> 
> Good to have you back and to know you had such a good break.


seconding this thought!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> and yet more
> Forgot the minor detail of adding them!
> So just our morning tea here (evening for me actually)


Great photos, darowil! that volcano looks like it was quite some blast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


Still lovely to see, especially your embroidery!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes and at the time I was in an extinct volcano about to climb the highest peak in it (not very long, steep but only about 1/2 km, 0.3 miles).
> Will post some photos of the different things we saw- though we also spent a lot of time not doing much. Mum can't walk that far any more and Maryanne doesn't like to. So while I did leave them at times I didn't like to leave them too often. For example I was the only one to climb the peak. Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!
> Had a nice time. What a shae it is that after a nice relaxing week you need to follow it with the tiring drive home! Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.


Nice little lambs are so Cute, love the sun rise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Tired is how I've been, and still am! Love DGGD but she can be hard work. They leave on Sunday then I'll have a rest. When they get back their house will be ready to go home to. The package hasn't arrived yet but there's still plenty of time, thanks for doing that for her, she's very grateful.
> 
> Tessa


It is good you will have time to rest soon. I have had Seth here nearly everyday since I've been back from London I could use a rest. But Daniel, Jen and the girls are coming.I am excited to see them it has been 3 years too long between visits. NO problem, I have also ordered Seth a pair in hopes he will leave Michael's headphones alone. There are a few other little things in the package. Take care and rest.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


I love when they realize they should have listened even if it takes a few years. The wait is so worth it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


Beautiful pictures, lovely lady


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But taken in the recommeneded doses Tylenol/Panadol is one of the safest drugs around. There are always a few people who can't tolerate any drug no matter how safe it is. But for the majority of people (without liver issues) this is very safe as long at is taken in the recommended doses even long term. Which is why it is recommended for arthritis now, although it does not deal with the inflammation, becuase it can be taken long term. And they recommend taking it regulary becuase over all it is more effective taken regularly to keep the blood levles up for ongoing pain.


My brother found, when he was using it after his heart operation that even 15 minutes accuracy in ingesting it, made all the difference- because the effectiveness drops very quickly- and takes a while to be effective from there on. I aim for an hour's lee way myself, because with the other drugs I take I need food in my stomach.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I think your voice would be fine....and the info you would pass on would be captivating. Nothing to worry about.
> Am I the only one who got sound?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Right now with my allergies and the cough I would not sound good. It is hard to get a short video without me coughing on it. It took a few tries to get that one. 
Not sure if anyone else got sound or not.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> and more


Truly beautiful pictures, can't tell which one is the baby, LOL LOl poor mom.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now for the last few
> The whale photos are not very good as we were on land but helps give some idea of how close in they come. They are huge!


Awesome :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sunrise! And the sheep are so sweet looking; particulary the lambs. I didn't realize that we in the US didn't see many sheep but that is probably something to do with where in the US. Where I live there is a very large university (U of Georgia) and they have land on which there is a husbandry for sheep, cattle, horses....In fact when my oldest DD was young (maybe 10-11 yrs old) we were driving by and noticed the sheep had gotten loose. I was afraid they would get down to the road which is/was quite busy so I stopped my car and DD and I herded them back to the paddock. She stood "guard" while I went a bit farther down the road and found one of the workers and let them know the gate was open and the sheep were out. They came down and fixed it so they couldn't get out again. And, at the university they have successfully cloned sheep and calves using the same technique that was done with Dolly, the first cloned sheep.

Anyway, glad you had a good vacation even if there were folks into hiking the volcano with you and all. Sometimes just getting away from the normal routine is all we need. Also thanks for posting the lovely pictures.


darowil said:


> Yes and at the time I was in an extinct volcano about to climb the highest peak in it (not very long, steep but only about 1/2 km, 0.3 miles).
> Will post some photos of the different things we saw- though we also spent a lot of time not doing much. Mum can't walk that far any more and Maryanne doesn't like to. So while I did leave them at times I didn't like to leave them too often. For example I was the only one to climb the peak. Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!
> Had a nice time. What a shae it is that after a nice relaxing week you need to follow it with the tiring drive home! Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


That is a good picture of you Darowil! And the rock structures in the extinct volcano (that is what it was isn't it???? or did I misread) is very interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the name of your tea....funny! And the kangaroo nursing is so cute. There is a kangaroo preserve here in Georgia that I've visited. Hope to take my grandchildren there sometime.


darowil said:


> and yet more
> Forgot the minor detail of adding them!
> So just our morning tea here (evening for me actually)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the "X" marks the spot....LOL....Your embroidery work is beautiful!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you PurpleFI...I'm sure I'll feel much better after you've done the laps for me...ROFL


PurpleFi said:


> You will have to come over here. I have an annual membership that allows me to swim whenever I like at the cost is £150 a year, that's less than £3 a week. In fact I'm off for a swim this afternoon. I'll do an extra few lengths for you :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee
> The sun is up and shinning brightly this morning with nor rain temps of 23.8C / 75F today. Too hot for me but others will enjoy it. Right now it is a lovely 15C / 59F, my kind of weather. Will be headed out in a few hours to get the kids from Kingston. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lovely my second cup.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a safe trip and enjoy seeing them! I know the GDs will be surprised to see you!


NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee
> The sun is up and shinning brightly this morning with nor rain temps of 23.8C / 75F today. Too hot for me but others will enjoy it. Right now it is a lovely 15C / 59F, my kind of weather. Will be headed out in a few hours to get the kids from Kingston. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Was the volcano at Mt Gambier? Lovely photos.. fabulous sunrise.


No. Tower Hill just off the main road between Port Fairy and Warnabool -literally, you turn onto the road in from the main road and immediatelly see the volcano wall and the lakes on the other side. We just all went wooh- who would have thought this was here. And drove very slowly until found a spot we could pull over-not far in at all. The wall with the cockies in it and the emu in the water were both from this spot almost right on the main road. Expected that would have a drive to get there once turned off but no drive at all- this was part of the surprise.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, you can also make enough lego blocks to make a throw pillow! hmmm, bet it does not take long for the grands to come up with the lego pieces to make an airplane! and you could copy it!!!! superninjas meet superlegoplane! hahahah
> My Mom used to can meat as well. My grandmother used to can chickens as well as the beef but I don't remember my Mom ever making canned chicken. She used to can all her vegies. Now with the deep freezes there is not so much a use for canning of vegetables. Zoe


We had chickens when I was growing up. I only remember Mom canning chicken one year. And I was amazed at the time. I had no idea you could can chicken!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother found, when he was using it after his heart operation that even 15 minutes accuracy in ingesting it, made all the difference- because the effectiveness drops very quickly- and takes a while to be effective from there on. I aim for an hour's lee way myself, because with the other drugs I take I need food in my stomach.


Paracetamol shouldn't need to be taken with food- thats another of the great things about it.
And because it is not a NSAID it can be used at the same time as them with no problems (whereas can't use two different types of NSAIDs at the same time) if need extra pain relief.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Truly beautiful pictures, can't tell which one is the baby, LOL LOl poor mom.


The baby is the one with its head down- it pulled open the pouch (where it spent the first months of its life) and stuck its head in.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-(
> I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then!
> Thanks for being here, for being you, each of you are so very important to me, know that I keep each of you in my prayers daily. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm glad you're feeling better....and I know you're looking forward to going to a new (for you) doctor and it will be nice that he's also your mom's dr.
Hugs, and blessings
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes and at the time I was in an extinct volcano about to climb the highest peak in it (not very long, steep but only about 1/2 km, 0.3 miles).
> Will post some photos of the different things we saw- though we also spent a lot of time not doing much. Mum can't walk that far any more and Maryanne doesn't like to. So while I did leave them at times I didn't like to leave them too often. For example I was the only one to climb the peak. Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!
> Had a nice time. What a shae it is that after a nice relaxing week you need to follow it with the tiring drive home! Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.


welcome back. Lovely photos. the sheep almost make me miss mine. the sunrise is spectacular.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the name of your tea....funny! And the kangaroo nursing is so cute. There is a kangaroo preserve here in Georgia that I've visited. Hope to take my grandchildren there sometime.


In answer to your last post yes it was an extinct volcano.
Re the tea my mother was very puzzled when I took a photo of a tea bag! However as she had been here waiting for me to finish skyping it didn't take long to explain the significance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope it was a good night and you got some healing rest. Feel better today, okay?



Patches39 said:


> Day is at an end for me. Very tired. Legs not good today, but it's OK, will go on. praying that all are feeling better tomorrow, and are filled with joy, love, strength, and happiness.  until tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I will---



gottastch said:


> You'll have to tell your DH about my dad's concoction and see what he says


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Imight head off to bed now. Stilla long way to go with catching up, but have decided to keep up with this end as well- most of it makes sense, though some bits don't yet. But I do like being closer to the same time as everyone else - I feel mor einvolved that way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A brilliant sunset for sure. Ours was rather plain and ordinary.
> 
> I love love love the bag, you have done an amzaing job on it.


Thank you Caren, I am a bit of a bagoholic. I have a cupboard full of them and still I make more!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Imight head off to bed now. Stilla long way to go with catching up, but have decided to keep up with this end as well- most of it makes sense, though some bits don't yet. But I do like being closer to the same time as everyone else - I feel mor einvolved that way.


Night night, sleep well


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My son likes jam and cheese on toast. Not for me though


I like cream cheese and jam on toast. The grandsons say it is cheese cake toast.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you PurpleFI...I'm sure I'll feel much better after you've done the laps for me...ROFL


Thanks for the nice comments on my bag. Just off to get redy to go swimming - are you ready?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's always good news when the kids find their own direction...especially when it's been something you've thought all along. Gentle prodding works...there's just no guarantee on the timing...hopefully, they'll have a late entry option.



Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck at the doctor's and glad to hear you'll be getting your shot today....feel better soon.



Marianne818 said:


> Well dear family, I am heading to bed, I have to deal with getting Mom up and dressed and out of the house by 1 tomorrow :shock: She doesn't think the sun rises before 2 in the afternoon :roll: LOL. We play the 15 more minute game until I say time is up and t his is it, then she mumbles and grumbles but she allows me to get her dressed and out the door in plenty of time! Love that lady but she is just too much sometimes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Sweet dreams to all.. have a great day to the other side of our world..
> Again thank you for all that you do, I'd be lost without this party of friends, brothers and sisters of my heart!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.[/quote]

Glad your DH relieved you of having to drive that last 1 1/2 hr drive. That means a lot when you're tired.
Sounds like you had a grand time. Love the sheep and that is an absolutely gorgeous sunrise/set...can't remember which. But the colors are glorious!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the .pdf that they put together. They've posted a sock chart that I like a lot also.

I'll find the link and post it.

I'm on my second sock and like this method...they do work up pretty quickly. I am going to try the 2 at a time methods on 2 circulars too to see what I like. I use the magic loop on the toes instead of the DPNs...either is necessary. I'm doing the grafted toe...but may try the round toe on the next pair.



Designer1234 said:


> could you give me the link for their sock information? thanks. I want to learn that way of doing socks too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


Your lovely bag more than makes up for the lack of flowers. It's lovely.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now for the last few
> The whale photos are not very good as we were on land but helps give some idea of how close in they come. They are huge!


WOW!! What a vacation you had! I'm so envious but thank you for all the photos!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely my second cup.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


  sorry it isn't fancy today. Will have to post some of our morning coffee from my house as my best coffee poster is in Thailand. 
For those that like iced coffee, enjoy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi EJS, I also take Cymbalta, been doing so for several years now and it has made a big difference, at the moment I am managing on 40 mg a day. I am very lucky my swimming pool is just round the corner and on a good day I can walk there. I'm the same with walking, but still try to do a bit. Sending you lots of hugs


It's good to know that Cymbalta is effective for some. My daughter tried it and it did absolutely nothing for her so she's not taking something different. But with high blood pressure, high cholesterol, diabetes and arthritis, she has to take a handful of meds a couple of times a day AND insulin shots. She's the only one of my 4 children that have diabetes. And I only know of 2 family members that had it. 
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have a safe trip and enjoy seeing them! I know the GDs will be surprised to see you!


Grant is doing the driving  so I don't have too. Will be nice to go, can't wait to see the look on the girls faces. I have been told that one of the girls that used to come to the house when I lived in Canada might meet us at the bus station as well. Haven't seen her in ages and would be great to see her children. Lot's of surprises if she shows up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you able to get an appointment confirmed via phone? I'm worried about you and worry about your eyesight. Hope you are able to get in to see the Dr. sooner vs. later.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Betty, I have not really heard from anyone for nearly a fortnight. I have a number, but I keep getting the disconnect signal. Probably they are all busy for Fofoa, the senior niece, who turns 50 tomorrow. The one I had hoped would move in, in front, but that has fallen through. I will be getting a letter, about my appointment in due course, (for my eyes). I wonder how your week has been? How is Angie? We turn to August, tomorrow, so hopefully, not too long till her new round of treatment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Then, they're both closed because I live fairly close to Wheeling. I do agree, Lawry's is the best. I haven't been there for a very long time...that was one of the popular places to be entertained by vendors --- it's kind of shifted to Gibson's. But, now think I need a Lawry's prime rib fix.



Pontuf said:


> I think Don Roth's Blackhawk restaurant downtown closed in the early 80's but the one in Wheeling was still opened in the 90's. They had the BEST crab cakes! YUM,
> 
> The BEST salad prepared table side in Chicago is at Lawry's! YUM.
> There's one in Las Vegas too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> More POW WOW


We see photos of them dressed like this- is this traditional dress (I assume for special occasions only)? These are amazing


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just finished last weeks and moved to this weeks- 140 pages already! Think I just need to keep reading with very little commenting and I might get there sometime- maybe by the time the next starts?
> But for now I am going out for a short walk and a coffee, depending on how my head likes it out depends on how far I walk.


So glad to see you back Darowil :thumbup: :thumbup: I also had to just read without comments last week, LOL. Then they split us and I was lost for awhile! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tea Party Tea!!!?? How appropriate....I'll have to check to see if we can get it here in the US...what a great thing for the KAP.



darowil said:


> and yet more
> Forgot the minor detail of adding them!
> So just our morning tea here (evening for me actually)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

EJS said:


> Marianne I am so glad the internist has taken care of this with such expedience for you. Pray the appointment for your mom goes well also.
> Hugs, EJ


EJS, my DS and DIL want me to come to Birmingham to have one of the doctors there take over my case.. It's just too long a drive for me to make regularly, heck Atlanta is closer and I still refuse to drive that far or/and in that horrid traffic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your bags....would that needle work be crewel embroidery? I did some wall hangings when we were first married with that type of embroidery --- hmmm, wonder where those are now? I plan to do some of that on my mesh knitting bag...how do you get the transfer onto the material---or do you do it free-hand?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So very true, you say it very well.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I think all together we make a pretty good team, and a rather large army if one of own needs it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.

Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts

1 boneless skinless chicken breast
2 tablespoons cream cheese
1 tablespoon green onion, Chopped
2 pieces bacon, Partially Cooked

Directions:

Pound out Chicken breast so it is about 1/4" thick.

Mix together cream cheese and green onions and spread cheese mixture over 1 side of chicken breast.

Roll CHicken breast up to conseal cream cheese.

Wrap partially cooked bacon around chicken breast and secure with toothpick.

Plase on baking sheet and back for about 30 minutes at 375.

Broil for about 5 minute to crisp bacon.

you can sub turkey bacon for the bacon, and a low fat cream cheese to make this healthier !!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a lovely place - sure would be a lot of driving (or boat or plane piloting) for me to get there, but I sure appreciate experiencing it through your eyes and camera lens.



darowil said:


> It was a delighful place and Maryanne was the one who found it online so we had to admit that she had done well. All these photos were woithin a 20 minute drive of were we were staying so it was a great area as well as a lovely positioned house.
> 
> And now back to about page 10! well maybe first some tea and then back. Actually page 18


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh house calls are good, hopefully you don't need them often oint and makes it hard to get out, it's good that he'll come to you and DM. :thumbup:


Is very rare these days especially!! Mainly for mom, it is getting harder and harder for her to maneuver around, hopefully this doctor will order the scooter or chair for her. Then I can fight with the powers that be over a wheel chair they say never was returned.. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> My mom used to take a wide mouth pint jars and can pidgeons ( that my dad hunted) in them long before I ever heard of cornish game hens I was eating them.
> 
> My brothers and I spent hours with Tinker Toys, Lincoln Logs and Pick-up stix. What fun and imagination we had it would be hard to say what was my favorite. I miss those toys. Kids today really miss out on a lot with their video games.


Not sure about the Tinker Toys, but Lincoln Logs and Pick-up stix are still available, my DS's had the Erector sets and the Lincoln Logs, both boys were spoiled at Christmas by my Pop and my late DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm betting that you are going to have a wonderful day...what a great surprise you'll be to the girls!! Have a wonderful time. It started out kind of misty this a.m. but is slowly getting better as the sun gets farther in the sky and heats up the area...it's not been that hot here so am dreading that we'll get it all in August..just as the kids are returning to schools; many of which aren't A/C. Thankfully, DGS and DH's school has A/C. DH's fishing trip to Canada starts next Friday...he's so excited that he's already packed!!



NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee
> The sun is up and shinning brightly this morning with nor rain temps of 23.8C / 75F today. Too hot for me but others will enjoy it. Right now it is a lovely 15C / 59F, my kind of weather. Will be headed out in a few hours to get the kids from Kingston. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to check into finding a "blue book" -- the only one I'm familiar with is about car values!! I received an electric pressure cooker 2 Christmas's ago and love it and use it mostly during the winter for stews and for that braised flavor without the long time necessary for that. I love stuffed peppers in the pressure cooker as well as any recipes calling for ribs.



NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I use the receipts in it a lot some for everyday use not just canning. Their vegetable cocktail tastes so much like V-8. I put up 40 quarts of it one year and used it in soups and stews instead of water.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes and at the time I was in an extinct volcano about to climb the highest peak in it (not very long, steep but only about 1/2 km, 0.3 miles).
> Will post some photos of the different things we saw- though we also spent a lot of time not doing much. Mum can't walk that far any more and Maryanne doesn't like to. So while I did leave them at times I didn't like to leave them too often. For example I was the only one to climb the peak. Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!
> Had a nice time. What a shae it is that after a nice relaxing week you need to follow it with the tiring drive home! Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.


Loved the pictures, we have several areas with sheep here in North GA, but always wonderful to see them. Love the intense sunrise, hope you had smooth weather that day, grew up with Red sky in morning, Sailor take warning! Red sky at night, Sailor's delight, LOL The sign is close enough! Fun to see the likeness for sure!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well din't wuite make it to bed- rea;sied that it would be a good idea to do the next row in the knitting, and as I still ahve just over 300 sttiche sit took a while (but I needed to do some castin goff on it fpr the arnholes and thught I might forget. Wheras don't need to worry about forget about casting them backon tomorrow- it will be rather difficult to get past them without csting back on so this time I really will go to bed.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> and more


Love your pictures Darowil :thumbup: I could sit for hours by your pond, very peaceful I'm sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Your story about the hunting socks reminds me of a posting that I saw on here someplace where the KP member unraveled part of the current socks (were very long) and somehow created an "afterthought" heel and toe into them with new yarn. She then added a new cuff ribbing so that the toe, heel and ribbing were out of the same yarn. Then, she took the yarn she had unraveled and used it with the new yarn into the new socks so that even the new ones contained part of the sentiment of the current ones. I thought that was very sweet!! How sweet of you to tackle a similar project.



jknappva said:


> I am trying to work on my sock. Today Sockit2Me and Amyknits put out a detailed tutorial...WOOOOHOOOO!
> Carly will be moving in soon for another school year. Have her room all cleaned and ready. So much drama with teenage girls nowadays.
> Gonna run and see what I can do on my sock. Wish me luch, Zoe...God Bless...Hugs to all Betty


I'm so sorry to hear you aren't feeling well...and with all you've had placed on your shoulders in the last year, it's not surprising you're feeling weepy. Take as good care of yourself as you would Angie, since most of us mothers always do more for our children than ourselves!!!
Hope you can work on your sock...they are addictive. One of my daughter's friends found out I knitted and was telling her that her husband has a pr. of hunting socks that his grandmother had made but had holes in the heels. He loves those socks and wanted to know if I could fix them. I've never done that before but I'm going to look at them and try. And she wants a pair knitted for him to surprise him for Christmas. May check in with Zoe since she's the sock knitting expert for help on the sock mending!
Sorry I rambled on so much.
BUt know you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope the soon-to-be visit to Mayo will have good results and Angie is much better!
Hugs and blessings,
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I absolutely loved pick-up sticks. My children could take them or leave them, but I loved them. Good for playing alone too.

Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check into finding a "blue book" -- the only one I'm familiar with is about car values!! I received an electric pressure cooker 2 Christmas's ago and love it and use it mostly during the winter for stews and for that braised flavor without the long time necessary for that. I love stuffed peppers in the pressure cooker as well as any recipes calling for ribs.


I got mine in Walmart check the canning section. Usually about this time of year. I use mine mostly in the summer to keep the heat down in the house.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I absolutely loved pick-up sticks. My children could take them or leave them, but I loved them. Good for playing alone too.
> 
> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


[/quote]

We did too play it with the grandsons from time to time.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee
> The sun is up and shinning brightly this morning with nor rain temps of 23.8C / 75F today. Too hot for me but others will enjoy it. Right now it is a lovely 15C / 59F, my kind of weather. Will be headed out in a few hours to get the kids from Kingston. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Love the coffee this morning.. guess what??? It's RAINING again.. ROFL. We did have a day of sunshine and no rain yesterday!!!! New shoe fashion in this area is rain boots, LOL... if this keeps up may have to have hip waders to walk the dogs, or a boat, I prefer a Ski Do.. hmmmm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too...and on toasted bagels, English muffins, etc. I think my favorite is cream cheese with orange marmalade, but raspberry would be near the top too.



NanaCaren said:


> I like cream cheese and jam on toast. The grandsons say it is cheese cake toast.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too...and on toasted bagels, English muffins, etc. I think my favorite is cream cheese with orange marmalade, but raspberry would be near the top too.


Marmalade with anything is awesome. Have you ever made marmalade? It is the best or at least I think so.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Love the coffee this morning.. guess what??? It's RAINING again.. ROFL. We did have a day of sunshine and no rain yesterday!!!! New shoe fashion in this area is rain boots, LOL... if this keeps up may have to have hip waders to walk the dogs, or a boat, I prefer a Ski Do.. hmmmm


Lucky you with the rain, but you can keep it today. But wellies are so much nicer looking than they used to be. Chrissy has had some pretty neat looking ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yum...thank you. I think I'll go make myself a Chai tea latte and toast a bagel for some cream cheese and jam. It's a little nippy out on the patio still this a.m. so the tea will take the chill off. Good morning from Chicago! Housecleaning is on the agenda today..we're having guests this weekend so need to get ready. I think I'm making roast beef for the big dinner and will try the pop overs too---so excited to us my new pan from Tuesday Morning.

The recipe calls for rubbing the roast down with vegetable or canola oil - then rubbing in some herbs & garlic and roasting it on the rack for about one hour at 350 degrees F, then turning it down as low as the oven will go - 150 to 170 degrees--adding some salt & pepper, and letting it continue cooking until internal temperature is at 130 degrees or so. This is the recipe that my MIL would make -- my DH likes the beef on the more rare side and with this method, I can eat it knowing that it's been thoroughly heated through.



NanaCaren said:


> sorry it isn't fancy today. Will have to post some of our morning coffee from my house as my best coffee poster is in Thailand.
> For those that like iced coffee, enjoy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> 
> ...


That does look yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum...thank you. I think I'll go make myself a Chai tea latte and toast a bagel for some cream cheese and jam. It's a little nippy out on the patio still this a.m. so the tea will take the chill off. Good morning from Chicago! Housecleaning is on the agenda today..we're having guests this weekend so need to get ready. I think I'm making roast beef for the big dinner and will try the pop overs too---so excited to us my new pan from Tuesday Morning.
> 
> The recipe calls for rubbing the roast down with vegetable or canola oil - then rubbing in some herbs & garlic and roasting it on the rack for about one hour at 350 degrees F, then turning it down as low as the oven will go - 150 to 170 degrees--adding some salt & pepper, and letting it continue cooking until internal temperature is at 130 degrees or so. This is the recipe that my MIL would make -- my DH likes the beef on the more rare side and with this method, I can eat it knowing that it's been thoroughly heated through.


I the roast this way sounds petty easy and we like it more rare here too. the Yorkshire pudding will be served as well here with extras made for late night snacks. 
Must sign off now and get ready to head to Kingston.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does look yummy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: One of my friends keeps sending me these awesome receipts to try out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I made it with my Mom when she lived in FL and the citrus was better. I went out to the grocer's yesterday to make the citrus/avocado salad and there just wasn't good quality there..I'll have to have some oranges sent up from FL by my sister so I can make some this next year....the roadside stands down there are awesome. Thanks, I'll stop by WalMart on my errand round tomorrow or Friday. If not WalMart, I'll probably be able to find it on Amazon.com.



NanaCaren said:


> Marmalade with anything is awesome. Have you ever made marmalade? It is the best or at least I think so.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you seen the clear ones that are worn with striped or other decorative knee socks? I really like that look! My willies are boring black...because I'm so practical..but I'm going to make some boot cuffs to jazz them up.



NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you with the rain, but you can keep it today. But wellies are so much nicer looking than they used to be. Chrissy has had some pretty neat looking ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_sabc?url=search-alias%3Daps&pageMinusResults=1&suo=1375278488880#/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=canning%20blue%20book&sprefix=canning+blu%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acanning%20blue%20book

There are a lot of different "blue books"....think I'll check out WalMart to see what they have.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Marmalade with anything is awesome. Have you ever made marmalade? It is the best or at least I think so.


My DS of my heart is coming to visit next week, he called last night and told me he is bringing homemade jams and preserves that his birth mom and DB put up this summer. I've never had peach marmalade but that is one of the jars in the mix, also strawberry/fig preserves. I really have to find something to send home to them, most likely the fudge from a shop in Helen, they always are excited to see what flavors they have to enjoy. 
All the talk about canning made me recall an attempt my DM made at making pear honey, we had a "cooking" pear tree in our yard so she got my step-father to pick a huge basket full, she had the mixture on the stove to cook, no lid on the pot, she got a phone call and forgot about the honey.. needless to say it was a bubbly mess all over the ceiling, floors and cabinets, hardly a spot in the entire kitchen that wasn't covered. Odd that she gave up the idea of canning after that..ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I the roast this way sounds petty easy and we like it more rare here too. the Yorkshire pudding will be served as well here with extras made for late night snacks.
> Must sign off now and get ready to head to Kingston.


Safe travels Caren, I know this is going to be such a wonderful time for you and the family!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We did too play it with the grandsons from time to time (pick up sticks).


My sister and I played it by the hour -- my sons played it by the hour and now my Grand daughter plays it too.

I loved that game. - Chinese Checkers was another one.

We just got her a game of battleship which has plastic ships and is quite fancy- we used to draw the ships on a piece of paper - I made a whole pad of battleship games and the kids and I would play it when Pat was away in the army. memories!!

I am glad my son and wife don't allow her much computer time although she is allowed to play a few children's games on the lap top, but only after homework and other play time. She doesn't watch much TV - she is nine and the fun should start soon - although she is such a sweet natured girl we are hoping she avoids some of the pitfalls of young people nowadays. (I sound like an old fogey!!)

We went down to Kelly's for dinner last night and my daughter made lasagna rolls for dinner as Gayle (Hayley's mom was flying) and Lisa (daughter) is staying there for a bit - the lasagna rolls were great - and I think would be good for us. I asked her to send me the recipe. hopefully she will remember as she is flying out this morning (two Canadian airlines and two daughters flying each on one of them.

It looks like our move to Vancouver Island really is in the works for next summer. so keep your fingers crossed. lots to arrange and do.

Going to doctor today for my driving medical as my birthday is this month so will need a new license.

The thought of changing everything to BC medical and all our other stuff over is daunting but we have done it so often I am not too concerned. I am going to be really 
tough about throwing stuff out or giving old clothes etc. to the Salvation army. We need to trim down our stuff by a huge amount. We have so many 'treasures' we bought in our travels that we find that part of it hard to do. Pat has some wonderful things he brought home from Egypt, Korea and Germany and we have Asian treasures from our Trip to Shanghai and Hong Kong, Australian things and lots of wonderful things we have treasured from our 3 years in New Zealand. time to trim them down.

I imagine when push comes to shove that we will keep most of them - and get rid of pots and pans I don't use (which I will immediately want once we are settled - grin) and other stuff.

Even if our move falls through it will be good to get rid of a lot of stuff. I have a room full of yarn. I imagine if we go to BC I will start doing the wall hangings again as there is not a huge need for knitted hats, etc. and I have felted 3 hats for me for this winter as well as made 3 wingspans which I plan to keep.

It would be so nice to not have to deal with the snow and cold. so keep your fingers crossed - it will depend on the kids. Kelly says he is going to move us - and won't hear of us renting a big truck -- so he will be kept busy -

Gwen is getting lots of interest in her class - and i see a lot of TP members are joining the class. I think the scarves are great and she is doing such a good job as per usual with anything she starts.

Well, I had better get dressed and ready to go to the doctors -- then will stop and pick up my new license. I am not driving much as Pat is home and drives us pretty well everywhere, but i don't want to give it up completely. I learned that when I was having to go to the hospital every day when he had his surgery. I did find out that it is like riding a bike -- you don't forget.

For all of you who are in pain, or worried about something, or worried about others - you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_sabc?url=search-alias%3Daps&pageMinusResults=1&suo=1375278488880#/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=canning%20blue%20book&sprefix=canning+blu%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acanning%20blue%20book
> 
> There are a lot of different "blue books"....think I'll check out WalMart to see what they have.


The one I have is put out by the Ball jar company, I even have my GM's original book, it's well worn for sure, I have it safely in a sealed bag for display only.. LOL
:thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. NOt my photo but hope to see it one day.


What/where is it?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Thank you Dawn....I've been trying to catch up all day...and had trouble reading your note...my brain is kinda' fried!
> thanks for the info!
> Carol (IL/OH)


Dont worry about it Carol, I completely understand.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Day to day First Nations folk dress just like we do. No difference at all . These regalia are worn only on cerimonial occassions (POW WOW's etc.)

Trisha
ps This kind of dress might cause a bit of a stir if worn into their jobs some Monday hehehehe.



darowil said:


> We see photos of them dressed like this- is this traditional dress (I assume for special occasions only)? These are amazing


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made it with my Mom when she lived in FL and the citrus was better. I went out to the grocer's yesterday to make the citrus/avocado salad and there just wasn't good quality there..I'll have to have some oranges sent up from FL by my sister so I can make some this next year....the roadside stands down there are awesome. Thanks, I'll stop by WalMart on my errand round tomorrow or Friday. If not WalMart, I'll probably be able to find it on Amazon.com.


Do you get the bitter Seville oranges in Florida? Those are the ones that are traditionally used for marmalade over here, but they are usually only available for a few weeks in late January/early February. Obviously, you can use other types of orange or a different variety of citrus. I make lemon marmalade and 3 fruits, which is lemon, orange and grapefruit.

I used to have a colleague who came from Dundee, in Scotland, one of the main centres for commercial marmalade manufacture. She loved to make marmalade, just because the smell reminded her of home!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> 
> ...


Yum!! Have a safe trip today and hope there are lots of wonderful surprises in your day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I found this on my FB page.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

darowil said:


> And now for the last few
> The whale photos are not very good as we were on land but helps give some idea of how close in they come. They are huge!


Your photos are wonderful! Nothing is cuter than lambs. And the joey, whales...incredible!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> the next time we come to St Paul we should try to meet.
> Sometime in the next year.
> Carol (IL/OH)


That would be wonderful, Carol...I look forward to it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's good to know that Cymbalta is effective for some. My daughter tried it and it did absolutely nothing for her so she's not taking something different. But with high blood pressure, high cholesterol, diabetes and arthritis, she has to take a handful of meds a couple of times a day AND insulin shots. She's the only one of my 4 children that have diabetes. And I only know of 2 family members that had it.
> JuneK


Than ks for your nice comments on my bag June. I am only on quite a low dose of cymbalta, it seems to be one medicine I can take without any bad side effects. My doctor even stopped my cholestrol tablets as I was getting som much more pain with them, she reckons that I am 'low risk' and the high cholestrol is just one of those things - after all I am vegan. Sending hugs to you and your DD.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a bit weepy without my Fale, and now without Rufus- but life WILL go on- I must sit and knit a little)


jules, i just wanted to tell you, i feel sad for you, you made some tough decisions, but... having said that, you will rise from this and be stronger for it, 
you know rufus is in a good home and cared for, but still i know you think of him. 
as for the situation with fale, i think your a wise lady to decide to do whats best for you. i think if fale was in his top thinking mind, he would say it was a good decision for you. no one wanted to tell you what to do, but we all were worried that this might not have turned out to be the best thing for you in the long run. 
go be restful, and think of peaceful things and knit and i think soon you will be at peace with your decisions. you are one of the stongest people i have ever "not met" i am praying for God to give you a sense of comfort though this. love ya


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


Could we see the whole bag?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your bags....would that needle work be crewel embroidery? I did some wall hangings when we were first married with that type of embroidery --- hmmm, wonder where those are now? I plan to do some of that on my mesh knitting bag...how do you get the transfer onto the material---or do you do it free-hand?


Hi Rookie, it's a right mixture and all done free hand. Some of the flowers are crochet, some are knitted, the circles are washers covered by buttonhole stitch and then various embroidery stitches in between.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm back from my swim. Gwen I did an extra ten lengths for you, so now I need cake!!!!!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


Your bag is beautiful. I'm a retired elementary teacher and have a thing for bags!! I see a bag and think "I must have that!" (I also love office supplies!?)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_sabc?url=search-alias%3Daps&pageMinusResults=1&suo=1375278488880#/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=canning%20blue%20book&sprefix=canning+blu%2Caps&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acanning%20blue%20book
> 
> There are a lot of different "blue books"....think I'll check out WalMart to see what they have.


Fleet Farm has lots of canning supplies and books too, if you have one near you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

On the road to Canada


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check into finding a "blue book" -- the only one I'm familiar with is about car values!!
> 
> I thought the same thing! Checked out Amazon and found blue book recipe books. I learn so much fro all of you!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It looks like our move to Vancouver Island really is in the works for next summer. so keep your fingers crossed. lots to arrange and do.
> 
> The thought of changing everything to BC medical and all our other stuff over is daunting but we have done it so often I am not too concerned. I am going to be really
> tough about throwing stuff out or giving old clothes etc. to the Salvation army. We need to trim down our stuff by a huge amount. We have so many 'treasures' we bought in our travels that we find that part of it hard to do. Pat has some wonderful things he brought home from Egypt, Korea and Germany and we have Asian treasures from our Trip to Shanghai and Hong Kong, Australian things and lots of wonderful things we have treasured from our 3 years in New Zealand. time to trim them down.
> ...


When we visited DH's aunt, in Seattle, we took a trip to the San Juan Islands...that would be another choice for me to live, if given the chance. The people who own the alpaca farm told us they maybe get 2 inches of snow, over the course of a winter, but it doesn't stay :shock: and if it gets close to 0 degrees, that is rare :shock: :shock: quite a change from Minnesota winters, that's for sure


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Could we see the whole bag?


It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I like cream cheese and jam on toast. The grandsons say it is cheese cake toast.


My kids used to eat a lot of cream cheese and apple butter sandwiches. There is not many things more nasty-looking, but they go together very well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I'm a retired elementary teacher and have a thing for bags!! I see a bag and think "I must have that!" (I also love office supplies!?)


Especially little pretty notebooks? :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Anything with braunsweiger, I'd say Ewww! But my Mom loved it and so does my DH...Toast with braunsweiger, mayonnaise, slice of onion and saltine crackers.


That was how we got our dachshund to take his pills--wrap them in a bit of that and he'd practically inhale it. I could never eat much of it, though.

I'm trying to catch up, but I am still about 15 pages behind. I've got four and a half sleeves and three hats to go on the pattern...it's making me cross-eyed! I've never knitted this many of one pattern at once before.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


Beautiful bag, PurpleFi!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Beautiful bag, PurpleFi!!!


Thank you, curtseying deeply :lol:


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Gee, I just caught up and have to go! My 71 year old neighbor is a Peace Corps volunteer in Africa doing HIV/Aids education. She's amazing and felt she needed a life intervention after her husband died. I haven't seen her for 10 mos., but she is in the states for a brief visit. We're spending the afternoon together before she heads back for another 17 months!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, curtseying deeply :lol:


Help! Someone come and get me up I'm stuck :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Gee, I just caught up and have to go! My 71 year old neighbor is a Peace Corps volunteer in Africa doing HIV/Aids education. She's amazing and felt she needed a life intervention after her husband died. I haven't seen her for 10 mos., but she is in the states for a brief visit. We're spending the afternoon together before she heads back for another 17 months!


Wow, how brilliant is that.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. The people at the University of Washington want to get going straight away and took some biopsy's for more thorough testing. Results will be back Friday or Monday, depending on how fast things go. I feel he will be in good hands but the doctors there agree that because of the aggressiveness, stage 4 was a correct diagnosis. Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!

Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!

Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.[/quote]

Sending peaceful vibes


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

first to whoever shared the knit purl dishcloth (a dearest debi pattern) thank you for my new addiction. they are quick, love the difficult looking pattern, ha... so easy to do though. Sam, if you haven't made one, gotta try it.
also this is a yummy dessert and quick:
CHOCOLATE ECLAIR CAKE
1 box Graham Crackers
2 sm. boxes instant vanilla pudding
1 LG. container of cool whip
1 cup powdered sugar
3 cup milk
1 container of chocolate icing (premade kind)
Layer the bottom of a 9x13 pan with graham crackers. Do Not Crush
mix pudding, powdered sugar and milk in a large bowl for 1 minute. Add Cool Whip. Pour a layer of pudding mixture on graham crackers, then lay graham crackers on that. Pour rest of pudding on top and layer with graham crackers again. Spread chocolate icing on top ( i nuke mine for a few seconds, to make it spread easily) Chill for an hr. or more before serving. 
this is a tried and yummy favorite of mine, of course i never met a chocolate anything i didn't love. not sure how to spell choc. so deal with it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Our family grew field corn and a lot of sweet corn -- we always checked a couple of ears by pulling the husk down enough to be able to give the kernels the fingernail check (Sam, was that you who mentioned that?) to be sure that the kernel was full and juicy. If I remember right, we'd plant several rows a couple of weeks apart so that we didn't get all the corn at once and could spread it out the harvest over several weeks. We'd go out to the field with big gunny sacks to harvest the corn..that was easier than juggling the bushel baskets.


I remember as a pre-teen, driving the team of horses hitched to the box wagon with extra-tall sides while Grandpa and my uncle picked the field corn. In those days a farmer was lucky if he got more than one ear of corn to a stalk. Even corn growing has improved over the generations.

They would strip the husks from the ears and leave them on the stalk which would later be harvested all together to make silage for cattle feed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Help! Someone come and get me up I'm stuck :shock:


So would that be ROFLMAO -- CGU? Rolling On the Floor Laughing My A$$ Off -- Cant Get Up
hhahaa, Joe sent me that one last night! Zoe


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


That's a beauty! Do people stop you to ask where you bought it? I notice it's largely purple . . .


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. The people at the University of Washington want to get going straight away and took some biopsy's for more thorough testing. Results will be back Friday or Monday, depending on how fast things go. I feel he will be in good hands but the doctors there agree that because of the aggressiveness, stage 4 was a correct diagnosis. Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.


Praying for peace and comfort to saturate all your lives in this time. Also praying that DH's uncle will be painfree. Please give our best to your DH. This is quite a shock to everyone and one that is not welcomed. hugs for you, Zoe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Joy....thank you! I have been talking with Paula re her blanket. I'd like to see a picture of the green one...were the bears "in relief"? My brain is suffering craft symptoms  .
> I'll contact jheiens.
> Carol (IL/OH)


The bears in the dark blanket for Bentley were part of the flat surface. Is that what you mean by "in relief"?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.[/quote]

my comment on the nutella, YUKKO! mom and the boys love it, but its tooooo sweet for me and don't like the taste, would never replace pb just mho


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've tried to get into the young Inspector Morse but for some reason, I just cannot get interested in it.
> 
> Wow - when I left yesterday, I only had 3 more pages to read....now I've got 32.
> 
> I'm with you, jknappva, I can't say I like the young Morse. I keep thinking about the older one and wait for him to appear


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm going to make you all jealous - I got to babysit Bentley all morning. nanananana lol
> 
> sam


Aren't you the lucky one :-D Do you get to change his nappies too :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> So would that be ROFLMAO -- CGU? Rolling On the Floor Laughing My A$$ Off -- Cant Get Up
> hhahaa, Joe sent me that one last night! Zoe


Very funny. No got stuck doing my deep curtsey!!! Now made it to my chair and am stuffing my face with a danish pastrty!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There are 4-5 versions from Ball jar co...I'll read through the descriptions of each one more thoroughly to see which one would be the most useful.



Marianne818 said:


> The one I have is put out by the Ball jar company, I even have my GM's original book, it's well worn for sure, I have it safely in a sealed bag for display only.. LOL
> :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to get into the young Inspector Morse but for some reason, I just cannot get interested in it.
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Back from my doc appointment, I am sooooooo glad I am switching doctors next week!!!now and if she would have given me the B-12 shot it would be back up again in a day or two. It is what my internist recommended so not sure why she is not following his orders.
> Sorry to be a downer.. just really ticked off and hurt also, really feel she has betrayed my trust in her.
> 
> Marianne


hey, i think you acted correctly. i think we are our own best advocates. just cause they are DR's doesn't mean they are the end all be all. i have been very lucky with my dr. she listens and we discuss stuff. and she really was there for me when i was going through my first boughts of anxiety. there is nothing she doesn't take time for. she is always about looking out for whats in your best interest cost wise and other wise. 
i bet your internest will have no problem with your descion. chill and feel better. hmmm maybe that dr. need the can of whoop a_ _ broke out on them.... just a thought


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> That's a beauty! Do people stop you to ask where you bought it? I notice it's largely purple . . .


Get a few comments. Funny how it turned out purple!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the smell of oranges and love the taste too -- I've had prepared Seville orange marmalade, but have never looked for the actual oranges....I'll have to check to see if they grow any of them in FL....I would really like the three fruit marmalade.



Kathleendoris said:


> Do you get the bitter Seville oranges in Florida? Those are the ones that are traditionally used for marmalade over here, but they are usually only available for a few weeks in late January/early February. Obviously, you can use other types of orange or a different variety of citrus. I make lemon marmalade and 3 fruits, which is lemon, orange and grapefruit.
> 
> I used to have a colleague who came from Dundee, in Scotland, one of the main centres for commercial marmalade manufacture. She loved to make marmalade, just because the smell reminded her of home!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> was it me? I remember opening a topic on it for you! you would find that by clicking on my avatar, and then topics.


i don't remember and i meant to say multi directional scarf, don't know what a unidirectional scarf is? dork dork
may be she can get the help with hers i did back when


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. NOt my photo but hope to see it one day.


 :shock: :mrgreen: :thumbup: what a beautiful picture. put me there. where is it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am very impressed, your work is impressive....but I think making the applique's and then stitching them on with embellishments would probably work better than trying to get a pattern to transfer onto the mesh and then do the embroidery/crewel stitches. I'll have to check out some of the crochet flowers, etc. Thanks for sending me down this path.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rookie, it's a right mixture and all done free hand. Some of the flowers are crochet, some are knitted, the circles are washers covered by buttonhole stitch and then various embroidery stitches in between.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sorry picture didn't come up but should now.


oh spider what nice gifts, and the most beautiful way to present them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm betting that you are going to have a wonderful day...what a great surprise you'll be to the girls!! Have a wonderful time. It started out kind of misty this a.m. but is slowly getting better as the sun gets farther in the sky and heats up the area...it's not been that hot here so am dreading that we'll get it all in August..just as the kids are returning to schools; many of which aren't A/C. Thankfully, DGS and DH's school has A/C. DH's fishing trip to Canada starts next Friday...he's so excited that he's already packed!!


Here in my area of VA, if a school's air conditioning goes out, the children are sent home. But it's probably a lot hotter and it lasts longer into the year than where you are.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the smell of oranges and love the taste too -- I've had prepared Seville orange marmalade, but have never looked for the actual oranges....I'll have to check to see if they grow any of them in FL....I would really like the three fruit marmalade.


I love the three fruit marmalade, make seville in February and after Christmas I made tangerine marmalade - that is really yummy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a few bags..all different sizes for all different uses. And, I had a thing for certain pens when I was working so I would buy my own office supplies. Now that I'm retired, I get my kicks out of buying school supplies and donating them to the local Township office for delivery to kids in need...I try to knit a few hats out of the local school colors to throw in the box as well. I really get a kick out of buying crayons, etc. and it reminds me of when my kids were that age...pretty soon, it will be time for our grandkids to be doing this.



GrandmaDi said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I'm a retired elementary teacher and have a thing for bags!! I see a bag and think "I must have that!" (I also love office supplies!?)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There is one out by my BIL's and when DH and BIL are gone fishing, I think I may plan a trip with SIL to go to the Farm & Fleet to see what they have..I go there maybe once a year and buy off season things.



gottastch said:


> Fleet Farm has lots of canning supplies and books too, if you have one near you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am very impressed, your work is impressive....but I think making the applique's and then stitching them on with embellishments would probably work better than trying to get a pattern to transfer onto the mesh and then do the embroidery/crewel stitches. I'll have to check out some of the crochet flowers, etc. Thanks for sending me down this path.


My pleasure, let me kn ow if you want amy more help. I'm afraid I never plan anything like this I just let it happen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All I can say is WOW



PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your story about the hunting socks reminds me of a posting that I saw on here someplace where the KP member unraveled part of the current socks (were very long) and somehow created an "afterthought" heel and toe into them with new yarn. She then added a new cuff ribbing so that the toe, heel and ribbing were out of the same yarn. Then, she took the yarn she had unraveled and used it with the new yarn into the new socks so that even the new ones contained part of the sentiment of the current ones. I thought that was very sweet!! How sweet of you to tackle a similar project.


This couple have been very generous. They found out I liked fish so they sent me enough already filleted and frozen for several meals.(My daughter is allergic to ALL seafood) and since we don't have a garden, they sent us cukes and tomatoes from theirs. So repairing the socks (IF I can do it) and knitting a new pair is the least I can do. They're very nice people.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All I can say is WOW


It's nothing special just start throwing a few scraps around, you'll be surprised what suggests itself.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers continuing..



gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Than ks for your nice comments on my bag June. I am only on quite a low dose of cymbalta, it seems to be one medicine I can take without any bad side effects. My doctor even stopped my cholestrol tablets as I was getting som much more pain with them, she reckons that I am 'low risk' and the high cholestrol is just one of those things - after all I am vegan. Sending hugs to you and your DD.


You deserve all the praise we give you for your needlework...you're extremely talented! My daughter was concerned about her cholesterol meds but the dr. said the side effects (she really hadn't suffered any only worried about possibilities!) that the good effects outweighed the bad.
Wish I could persuade myself to go vegan but I enjoy meat in small amounts....my cholesterol is VERY good so that's not a worry.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember making silage (smelly) and have bittersweet memories of corn picking time. It was a time of great rejoicing when the crop was good....Dad and brothers would us a corn picker and the cobs were brought into the farm yarn in large trailer trucks to be unloaded into the corn cribs -- some of it would be shelled and we loved playing on the corn cob pile. It was during corn picking season, however, when my Dad had the heart attack and passed away at the very young age of 50.



jheiens said:


> I remember as a pre-teen, driving the team of horses hitched to the box wagon with extra-tall sides while Grandpa and my uncle picked the field corn. In those days a farmer was lucky if he got more than one ear of corn to a stalk. Even corn growing has improved over the generations.
> 
> They would strip the husks from the ears and leave them on the stalk which would later be harvested all together to make silage for cattle feed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I like cream cheese and jam on toast. The grandsons say it is cheese cake toast.


Ditto,with a cup of coffee, the best


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


So glad you posted a picture of the entire bag...it's truly a work of art!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Whew....I wasn't fond of it either and I generally like hazelnut and chocolate flavors. I'll have to check again to see if DGS and DGG like it or not. I like mixing the almond butter and soy butter into the granola bars and thought I'd try it with Nutella, but then decided against it after tasting it.



Southern Gal said:


> Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.


my comment on the nutella, YUKKO! mom and the boys love it, but its tooooo sweet for me and don't like the taste, would never replace pb just mho[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that show and am thinking of buying the DVD set of the series...I've only been able to see a few of them. I watched a couple of the young Morse and they are okay..guess I'm not invested in the mature Morse character yet.



PurpleFi said:


> Unfortunately John Thaw who played Morse died a few years ago. He was lovely and so is Oxford where the series was shot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You deserve all the praise we give you for your needlework...you're extremely talented! My daughter was concerned about her cholesterol meds but the dr. said the side effects (she really hadn't suffered any only worried about possibilities!) that the good effects outweighed the bad.
> Wish I could persuade myself to go vegan but I enjoy meat in small amounts....my cholesterol is VERY good so that's not a worry.
> JuneK


Aw shucks! I think when you get to a certain age to eat what ever you like in moderation as long as it agrees with you. Anyway that's what I do.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. The people at the University of Washington want to get going straight away and took some biopsy's for more thorough testing. Results will be back Friday or Monday, depending on how fast things go. I feel he will be in good hands but the doctors there agree that because of the aggressiveness, stage 4 was a correct diagnosis. Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.


Prayers continuing for him. My cousin had surgery about a month ago...she was diagnosed with Stage 4 cancer in her lung. The operated and removed all or part of her lung. My sister went to see her when she was in rehab less than 10 days after surgery and she said she was doing really well, but tired. She's starting chemo this week. And she's 76 yrs. old so there's always hope!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We've had a recent school redistricting and schools have been consolidated and therefore additions have been put on a lot of schools and A/C is being put in at the same time. Some of the older school buildings are being repurposed for Administrative and Community College classes so are being refurbished also. But when our kids went to grade school down the block from us, there wasn't any A/C...it can still be hot here into September...but by October, it's definitely cooled off. So for one month, it wasn't deemed necessary. Many of the schools are beginning to have summer school and other functions in the buildings year around, so A/C is more important than it used to be.



jknappva said:


> Here in my area of VA, if a school's air conditioning goes out, the children are sent home. But it's probably a lot hotter and it lasts longer into the year than where you are.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm just a little out of practice on the stitch work...haven't been doing it for sometime...but I'm comfortable crocheting or knitting different appliques...and then I can play around with placement of them.



PurpleFi said:


> My pleasure, let me kn ow if you want amy more help. I'm afraid I never plan anything like this I just let it happen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What goes around comes around. You are all getting the benefit of a wonderful relationship.



jknappva said:


> This couple have been very generous. They found out I liked fish so they sent me enough already filleted and frozen for several meals.(My daughter is allergic to ALL seafood) and since we don't have a garden, they sent us cukes and tomatoes from theirs. So repairing the socks (IF I can do it) and knitting a new pair is the least I can do. They're very nice people.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Amen to that!!



PurpleFi said:


> Aw shucks! I think when you get to a certain age to eat what ever you like in moderation as long as it agrees with you. Anyway that's what I do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, this week has been crazy so far and likely to stay hectic. I found out yesterday one of my friends is moving her significant other to hospice, since there is no more the doctors can do, which breaks my heart (they are so young to be facing such a thing). And then there's the excitement of DD's arrival home tomorrow night--so I am up and down and all over the place these few days. I'm sure it will level out at some point, but right now I feel overwhelmed and am just trying to get through my "to do" list! 

I do love seeing the pictures--tried to skim through--and welcome home to those who were away, safe travels to those on the road, and good thoughts for those who need healing/peace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you able to get an appointment confirmed via phone? I'm worried about you and worry about your eyesight. Hope you are able to get in to see the Dr. sooner vs. later.


I was warned it would take time- but I just don't have the money to see the Optician- so am having to take the chance it will be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I absolutely loved pick-up sticks. My children could take them or leave them, but I loved them. Good for playing alone too.
> 
> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


[/quote]

I remember playing in binges, usually around Christmas time when they would be a new gift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i just wanted to tell you, i feel sad for you, you made some tough decisions, but... having said that, you will rise from this and be stronger for it,
> you know rufus is in a good home and cared for, but still i know you think of him.
> as for the situation with fale, i think your a wise lady to decide to do whats best for you. i think if fale was in his top thinking mind, he would say it was a good decision for you. no one wanted to tell you what to do, but we all were worried that this might not have turned out to be the best thing for you in the long run.
> go be restful, and think of peaceful things and knit and i think soon you will be at peace with your decisions. you are one of the stongest people i have ever "not met" i am praying for God to give you a sense of comfort though this. love ya


Donna, thanks! I got a phone call last night from Fale- which was good- but he just is not connecting to the harsh realities of life- it is a constant not joke that he thinks I am a millionaire.
I got a whole lot of food ready for Ringo yesterday- so I just have to bring it out of the deep freeze day by day. The landlord should be coming sometime today to block the mouse holes. 
I have some chicken thighs in the slow-cooker, with chilli sauce and apricots. Looking forward to that!
The news programmes are starting soon- so the day has nearly caught up with me- Time to work on my Accidental Star, for a little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


And very lovely it is!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds devine! Will have to try and make it this week sometime.


NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. The people at the University of Washington want to get going straight away and took some biopsy's for more thorough testing. Results will be back Friday or Monday, depending on how fast things go. I feel he will be in good hands but the doctors there agree that because of the aggressiveness, stage 4 was a correct diagnosis. Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.


Positive thoughts coming!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember making silage (smelly) and have bittersweet memories of corn picking time. It was a time of great rejoicing when the crop was good....Dad and brothers would us a corn picker and the cobs were brought into the farm yarn in large trailer trucks to be unloaded into the corn cribs -- some of it would be shelled and we loved playing on the corn cob pile. It was during corn picking season, however, when my Dad had the heart attack and passed away at the very young age of 50.


It really pongs, doesn't it- but the cows seem to love it- I reckon you can taste it in the milk!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found this on my FB page.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you just come right on over and I'll bake you a cake. Do you have a preference of kind? I know I feel so much more limber after your swim. Thanks!


PurpleFi said:


> I'm back from my swim. Gwen I did an extra ten lengths for you, so now I need cake!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....I'm a retired middle school teacher and have the SAME thing for bags and office supplies!!! ROFL


GrandmaDi said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I'm a retired elementary teacher and have a thing for bags!! I see a bag and think "I must have that!" (I also love office supplies!?)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just think you have one too many bags...I'll GLADLY take that one off your hands. LOL It is beautiful! And of course my favorite color too!



PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers are winging their way to you now! Will lift your uncle up for healing miracles and comfort.


gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. The people at the University of Washington want to get going straight away and took some biopsy's for more thorough testing. Results will be back Friday or Monday, depending on how fast things go. I feel he will be in good hands but the doctors there agree that because of the aggressiveness, stage 4 was a correct diagnosis. Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear hear

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps they meant they were golden for the doctors???? LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> sorry it isn't fancy today. Will have to post some of our morning coffee from my house as my best coffee poster is in Thailand.
> For those that like iced coffee, enjoy


The thought that goes behind them, says a lot. And I enjoy it. LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Grant is doing the driving  so I don't have too. Will be nice to go, can't wait to see the look on the girls faces. I have been told that one of the girls that used to come to the house when I lived in Canada might meet us at the bus station as well. Haven't seen her in ages and would be great to see her children. Lot's of surprises if she shows up.


Traveling mercy, sounds like a photo moment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna, thanks! I got a phone call last night from Fale- which was good- but he just is not connecting to the harsh realities of life- it is a constant not joke that he thinks I am a millionaire.
> I got a whole lot of food ready for Ringo yesterday- so I just have to bring it out of the deep freeze day by day. The landlord should be coming sometime today to block the mouse holes.
> I have some chicken thighs in the slow-cooker, with chilli sauce and apricots. Looking forward to that!
> The news programmes are starting soon- so the day has nearly caught up with me- Time to work on my Accidental Star, for a little.


I wonder where he gets that idea? If his family is leading him to think you were a source of money (as was one impression I have had), that is not good.

I hope the mice get evicted for good--and your slow cooker sounds yummy!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> 
> ...


The perfect size for me, will be having that tomorrow, have everything I need
My add a little Basel .yumm :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry i am so late - i couldn't believe it this morning - my sinuses were packed - achey achey. laid down for a bit after breakfast and they feel better. the temperature is 77° but very muggy and the air is very heavy feeling. my face feels like is may swell but i know it won't - it is just the sinuses letting me know they are there. oh well - i am up and running - have a bowl full of green and red grapes to snack on while i catch up.

the last wing of the owl is proving to be difficult - have grogged it twice - it just doesn't want to match the other one. grrrrrr.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i turned fifty i suddenly realized "no" and "because i don't want to" were words i could use - was allowed to use and mean it. they weren't profane. it was very liberating.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Ain't that the truth - I think many of us have found out the hard way (by almost burning out) that we need to take care of ourselves all along. Many of us find ourselves as the care givers for kids/grandkids, spouses and/or parents and their needs are varied and constant. It's a hard thing to juggle sometimes, but we can only do our best when we are at our best. "No" is a very useful word to learn to say...I'm still learning. It's great to have the very reliable KP buddy-system.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to you patches - hopefully a good night's sleep will make for a better tomorrow - sending the sandman your way.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Day is at an end for me. Very tired. Legs not good today, but it's OK, will go on. praying that all are feeling better tomorrow, and are filled with joy, love, strength, and happiness.  until tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how true that is gwen - change your mo and the false friends fall by the wayside.l i always felt it was their loss - not mine.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caren what "friends" you lost by saying no weren't real friends anyway. It is definitely their loss. You are such an amazing woman (thinking of things you shared at the KAP) and have such a wonderful spirit about you. I feel so lucky to have met you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it made it to my house unscathed carol - they tried but had no luck. it's all mine. lololol

sam



cmaliza said:


> I suspect that Sam never got a chance to try it.  I think he gave in to his grandkids. They immediately honed in on it when he opened it. Did not bode well for Sam. I'll need to send him some in a plain brown bag...undercover.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no Marianne - we do have it in northwest ohio - we may be rural but we have nutella. lol

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Do you not have Nuetella in Ohio???? Lord have mercy, will have to ship a case, the kids will LOVE it!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news gwen - and going to the local small college should not be as expensive. i wish alex had done that but he just would not listen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. I have been supportive of any plans she has "thought" she wanted to do while at the same time gently pointing out some of the negatives and hallelujah she has finally come around on her own. I am on cloud nine. She most likely has missed the deadline yet again on starting the the fall but says if so she will definitely begin after Christmas. I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I found this on my FB page.


 :lol: LOL LOL like it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gwenniepooh - hope the new arthritis meds and physio will ease your pain.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i don't remember and i meant to say multi directional scarf, don't know what a unidirectional scarf is? dork dork
> may be she can get the help with hers i did back when


I have just quit over thinking it and am just following the pattern and trusting. The second triangle is half done and seems to be straightening out so...... lol just need to quit thinking!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny poledra - very funny.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Evening everyone, I keep trying to read backwards to get caught up, but every time I read a couple pages I am a few more behind. lol
> But more to the point, I found this for all you wild women out there that are needing bubble wrap. lololol...enjoy.
> http://www.kj97.com/articles/weird-news-104673/watch-best-invention-ever-the-bubble-11527445/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He does seem not to be bothering himself now, which is good.
> I spoke at some length last night with Rufus new owner- he is a very lucky boy to have someone prepared to care for him in his old age. He is getting a walk night and morning, and has special food for elderly dogs. Soon he will be meeting Hugo the elderly poodle x , it will be interesting to hear how that goes- I hope it won't be a skirmish.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


WOW!!!!! That's beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are marching toward spring and we are marching toward fall - not a good thought. i want warm weather year around.

sam

myfanwy - what island did you say i should move to?



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Only up to page 120!
> No sun here today  but we are getting closer to Spring.. Yay.
> I had a nice chat with Gwen on Skype this morning... I love you accent Gwen.
> A couple of weeks ago someone mentioned a really good cream for bruises and most of you agreed that it was great.... i know i should have written it down but... can someone please post the name of it again?? I think it started with A ? My (heart attack) friend has quite a few bruises now that she has to be on blood thinners. Thanks in advance. Now back to catching up.. again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alexis hasn't said anything lately - i am going to bribe her to take pictures for me if she wants anything.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 26 July 13
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I,too, love to shop for pens, pencils, etc. I get my yearly "fix" by buying school supplies for the nearby school our church supports which has 95% of its students below the poverty level. We also make hats, mittens and scarves for the children and prepare a thank you luncheon for the staff.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. The people at the University of Washington want to get going straight away and took some biopsy's for more thorough testing. Results will be back Friday or Monday, depending on how fast things go. I feel he will be in good hands but the doctors there agree that because of the aggressiveness, stage 4 was a correct diagnosis. Dear uncle started not feeling good only a month ago! Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> 
> Time to go to the post office and get my little packages sent off. I'll be back later, after I gather myself together again.


Praying as we speak, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Praying for peace and comfort to saturate all your lives in this time. Also praying that DH's uncle will be painfree. Please give our best to your DH. This is quite a shock to everyone and one that is not welcomed. hugs for you, Zoe


WOW, no words just WOW


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i turned fifty i suddenly realized "no" and "because i don't want to" were words i could use - was allowed to use and mean it. they weren't profane. it was very liberating.
> 
> sam


I must practice these. I needed to hear that today, too. Thank you!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Caren, your GDs are beautiful! How old are they? Is that the border crossing near Clayton and Alex Bay? I've been over those bridges many, many times. Once my aunt let my cousin and I walk over one of them on our way to Canada. It didn't take us very long (we were young!) and the view was spectacular, but our legs were sore from the steep climb! Have fun with your GD's. Love,Paula


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Well I watched it&wish I could help you,but I fell asleep mid way... :?


I went to PBS website to see if I could watch the video but Inspector Morse is not available in my region so I guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you just come right on over and I'll bake you a cake. Do you have a preference of kind? I know I feel so much more limber after your swim. Thanks!


Funny, LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sunrise is so vivid darowil - beautiful. the color is breath taking

sam



darowil said:


> Yes and at the time I was in an extinct volcano about to climb the highest peak in it (not very long, steep but only about 1/2 km, 0.3 miles).
> Will post some photos of the different things we saw- though we also spent a lot of time not doing much. Mum can't walk that far any more and Maryanne doesn't like to. So while I did leave them at times I didn't like to leave them too often. For example I was the only one to climb the peak. Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!
> Had a nice time. What a shae it is that after a nice relaxing week you need to follow it with the tiring drive home! Fortunatlly my DH offered to take Mum home for me or it would have added nerly 1 1/2 hour to the days driving as I had no drivers with me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It didn't record for me---I think something else had a higher priority on the DVR - but I like the idea of being able to see the episodes through the computer.


I couldn't get it on the computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - how deep does the volcano go? i never knew they looked like that. thank you for the lovely picture of you - lvely lady - what were you knitting?

sam



darowil said:


> Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll watch it for you budasha - I think that was one I dvr'd. i'll have to watch and hope ours didn't go dark.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was warned it would take time- but I just don't have the money to see the Optician- so am having to take the chance it will be ok.


Julie, I am so sorry financial considerations are getting in the way of your getting your eyes checked. It makes me realise how lucky we are to have the NHS, despite its occasional failings. Eye tests are free for over 60s, and any treatment needed as a result would also be free. Spectacles and contact lenses are, of course, charged for, and can be very expensive, but I would never have to think twice about going to the optician if I needed to.

I am glad you have heard from Fale. At least you now know that he is in good health, even if his understanding of reality is no better. Good news about both dogs - I hope Rufus will behave as a true gentleman towards the poodle!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures - love the pond - quite tranquil.

sam



darowil said:


> and more


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


  they are beautiful!!!!!! Have fun, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the bag is beautiful purplefi - i didn't realize you made them so fancy.

loved the sky pictures.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, dry at the moment but more rain is forecast and my garden is definitely feeling better for it.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.
> 
> No flowers today, but clouds and an embroidered bag.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are those orca whales?

sam



darowil said:


> And now for the last few
> The whale photos are not very good as we were on land but helps give some idea of how close in they come. They are huge!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


NanaCaren, those girls could never be denied by you.. such pretty darlings they are!! I am so happy right along with you!!! Have fun and do a happy dance, I am doing one for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry i am so late - i couldn't believe it this morning - my sinuses were packed - achey achey. laid down for a bit after breakfast and they feel better. the temperature is 77° but very muggy and the air is very heavy feeling. my face feels like is may swell but i know it won't - it is just the sinuses letting me know they are there. oh well - i am up and running - have a bowl full of green and red grapes to snack on while i catch up.
> 
> the last wing of the owl is proving to be difficult - have grogged it twice - it just doesn't want to match the other one. grrrrrr.
> 
> sam


Sam - I have suffered with sinus for years and had just about given up during weather changes etc. last year my doctor put me on

a nose spray called * 400 mylan beclo AQ 50mg*

It has changed my life . I would strongly recommend you talk to your doctor about it. good luck. Sinus is not a good thing to have. I used to wake up with bad headaches and then have the heavy feeling you are talking about - I don't need it much right now but in weather changes and spring blossoms etc. it has made life so much better.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


And aren't they cute!!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


They look so much like you! pretty little ladies


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


I remember playing it when I was a kid.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are marching toward spring and we are marching toward fall - not a good thought. i want warm weather year around.
> 
> sam
> 
> myfanwy - what island did you say i should move to?


Sam- Pat is on warfarin (blood thinner) every day for the rest of his life- your friend likely is too. Bruising is part of it. We haven't found anything that helps the bruising - the Cardiologist said he just had to live with the bruises. If it works let me know!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What a fabulous sunrise, Darowil, and the reflection enhances it wonderfully. British weather lore says 'Red sky in the morning, Sailor's warning'. I hope in your case this was not a prelude to stormy weather!
> 
> Good to have you back and to know you had such a good break.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Proably quickest to keep doing a new post so I can do 3 at once instead of keeping doing one by one.


Great pictures.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i turned fifty i suddenly realized "no" and "because i don't want to" were words i could use - was allowed to use and mean it. they weren't profane. it was very liberating.
> 
> sam


Sam and rookie -- the hardest word I have ever tried to learn (still have trouble with it is 'no' -- I am getting better but I still feel I should agree with everyone unless I am pushed too far. I sometimes go to bed saying no - no - no - no and it is easier the next day. I think all nice people feel that way, don't you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I wonder where he gets that idea? If his family is leading him to think you were a source of money (as was one impression I have had), that is not good.
> 
> I hope the mice get evicted for good--and your slow cooker sounds yummy!


OOOps just lost my reply- computer mouse problem- hit a button on the side- don't know what it's real purpose is.
was saying unfortunately a couple of times since I have known Fale, I have had several tens of thousands of dollars. But our welfare system does not allow one to use the money wisely, and it has been insufficient actually to generate a workable income. 
I don't think the family is discouraging the thought though.
I sure hope we can fill the holes with more than plaster- which they seem to enjoy chomping through. 
And yes, the house smells with a lovely odour from the cooker!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Glad to hear it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> OOOps just lost my reply- computer mouse problem- hit a button on the side- don't know what it's real purpose is.
> was saying unfortunately a couple of times since I have known Fale, I have had several tens of thousands of dollars. But our welfare system does not allow one to use the money wisely, and it has been insufficient actually to generate a workable income.
> I don't think the family is discouraging the thought though.
> I sure hope we can fill the holes with more than plaster- which they seem to enjoy chomping through.
> And yes, the house smells with a lovely odour from the cooker!


Ah, so it may be a longer term memory issue than current, though that also is not good. 

We did some mouse holes once with something foamy that came in a tube (like caulk but once squirted in, it foamed up to fill the space). I wonder if the landlord might have found something like that? You maybe could also (if there's no chance Ringo getting in there after it's sealed) put some bait in to discourage them further. We are not quite close to the cooler season yet, but I have no worries about mice with three cats on the job! Too bad that is not an option for you as well.

It does sound as if you are making progress, though, and that is always a good thing. I have to get in the workroom tonight and clear off the table before DD gets home (I have rather taken it over while she has been away...).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are marching toward spring and we are marching toward fall - not a good thought. i want warm weather year around.
> 
> sam
> 
> myfanwy - what island did you say i should move to?


Rarotonga has a warm and consistently mild climate, that might well suit you- they are rather more to the north of us to achieve that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


Lovely bag - the colours are so vibrant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Unfortunately John Thaw who played Morse died a few years ago. He was lovely and so is Oxford where the series was shot.


Yes, I did know that but I still think about him when I see Insp. Morse.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam and rookie -- the hardest word I have ever tried to learn (still have trouble with it is 'no' -- I am getting better but I still feel I should agree with everyone unless I am pushed too far. I sometimes go to bed saying no - no - no - no and it is easier the next day. I think all nice people feel that way, don't you?


I know just what you mean, I have always had a problem with that word. Just try to remember the "NO" word is acceptable.  work in progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I am so sorry financial considerations are getting in the way of your getting your eyes checked. It makes me realise how lucky we are to have the NHS, despite its occasional failings. Eye tests are free for over 60s, and any treatment needed as a result would also be free. Spectacles and contact lenses are, of course, charged for, and can be very expensive, but I would never have to think twice about going to the optician if I needed to.
> 
> I am glad you have heard from Fale. At least you now know that he is in good health, even if his understanding of reality is no better. Good news about both dogs - I hope Rufus will behave as a true gentleman towards the poodle!


Once upon a time we had a really good health system, they began dismantling it quite a long time ago- the British system does seem to have many advantages even now. 
That was the first thing he established that we are both well. Then I let him know I had only the one dog now, and that Rufus has a new family- there had been talk of me having several dogs- not sure where that rumour arose!
I am waiting anxiously to hear who Rufus treats the poodle. Or perhaps one should call it a Boodle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

At last, I made it to page 159. Am leaving now to go out for fish and chips (yum); haven't had them for ages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, so it may be a longer term memory issue than current, though that also is not good.
> 
> We did some mouse holes once with something foamy that came in a tube (like caulk but once squirted in, it foamed up to fill the space). I wonder if the landlord might have found something like that? You maybe could also (if there's no chance Ringo getting in there after it's sealed) put some bait in to discourage them further. We are not quite close to the cooler season yet, but I have no worries about mice with three cats on the job! Too bad that is not an option for you as well.
> 
> It does sound as if you are making progress, though, and that is always a good thing. I have to get in the workroom tonight and clear off the table before DD gets home (I have rather taken it over while she has been away...).


I am afraid that could be the case! 
I am unwilling to have baits used, because Ringo does enjoy going under the house when the door is open.
Definitely not the right time to acquire a cat!
I can understand only too easily how one can take over a whole table!!  :wink:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


That is awesome Purple!! I just love your ideas. I would love to spend some time with you. We could have so much fun -- you look at doing things so much like i do. I start something and rarely if ever have any idea what i am going to end up with. I bet you had so much fun doing this bag. I have one I made out of fabric post cards which was a fun project too as we were having postcard swaps with little quilts and addresses on the back - I decided I needed a bag and I will post a picture. I am so impressed with this one of yours. Great job!! Surprised there is so much purple in it!!! :wink: :!: 

I will post some pictures of the many many postcards made of fabric pictures that I received when my son was dying of cancer in 2009-10 - the quilting friends from around the world send me postcard (which were not addressed) and I donated them to Wellspring ( cancer support - I received over 300 of them and they sold for between l0.00 - 25.00 and all the funds were donated to Wellspring. There is a brick on the patio of their new 'home' with both Rob's and my name on it.
=====
Does anyone else have a 'different bag that they have made?


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm only on page 142, but thought I'd say hello before I read the rest. This has been an interesting week so far. My DD had Mon. and Tues. off, so on Mon. we went for a 2 1/2 hour hike along a trail beside the ocean. It was lovely-sunny and warm, with a lovely breeze blowing in off the ocean. Then on Tues. we went to visit the Insectarium. Have been meaning to go for years, but finally went. It was very interesting, with insects (mostly dead, but with a few live ones, behind glass) from all over the world. I'm glad I don't live in Africa or South America--the insects were so large and some of them quite fierce looking. 
There was an ant farm(behind glass) that showed the ants cutting and carrying huge pieces of leaves around. 
There was also a bee hive behind glass. You could see everything that was going on in the hive. There was a white mark on the queen bee so that we could tell which one she was. It was very interesting. 
The best part was the butterfly garden. One area showed rows of cocoons waiting to hatch, with one butterfly that had just come out of it's cocoon. It was still wet with it's wings still curled around it's body. The butterfly pavilion itself was hot and humid. Butterflies were flying all over the place, and landing on bushes, on the walkway, on the ceiling, and on the people in the exhibit. I was just about to take a picture, when a little one landed on my finger. It stayed there about 2 minutes. My DD also had one land on her. We took pictures and tried to get videos, but they were flying so fast, it was hard to do. 
Then it was back to the mundane with lunch at Tim's (Tim Hortons), followed by grocery shopping and home to finish the laundry. 
Today I had a couple of men here putting a new window in my living room. What a difference it makes. It's lovely. Don't know what the rest of the week will hold--maybe time to catch up on housework and cut the grass again. Sorry I'm so long-winded today. Have a great day/evening/night everyone. Jinny


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

First thing we do when we get to Nana's house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll bet they are a delight...I'm looking forward to growing older with my grandkids and seeing them blossom.



NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's so important that kids see the presence of "community".



purl2diva said:


> I,too, love to shop for pens, pencils, etc. I get my yearly "fix" by buying school supplies for the nearby school our church supports which has 95% of its students below the poverty level. We also make hats, mittens and scarves for the children and prepare a thank you luncheon for the staff.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't looked yet, but I'm going to be disappointed if they're not available online.



budasha said:


> I went to PBS website to see if I could watch the video but Inspector Morse is not available in my region so I guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> First thing we do when we get to Nana's house.


Let the fun begain. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One of the ways we've learned to plaster holes is to line the hole opening with wire mesh and then plaster tape and wet plaster the mesh and hole together from both sides if possible. It needs good air flow to dry so we'd put a fan by it if we could also. We were able to close up a hole where the phone jack had been using this method and after sanding it and painting it, it was invisible.



Lurker 2 said:


> OOOps just lost my reply- computer mouse problem- hit a button on the side- don't know what it's real purpose is.
> was saying unfortunately a couple of times since I have known Fale, I have had several tens of thousands of dollars. But our welfare system does not allow one to use the money wisely, and it has been insufficient actually to generate a workable income.
> I don't think the family is discouraging the thought though.
> I sure hope we can fill the holes with more than plaster- which they seem to enjoy chomping through.
> And yes, the house smells with a lovely odour from the cooker!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you seen the clear ones that are worn with striped or other decorative knee socks? I really like that look! My willies are boring black...because I'm so practical..but I'm going to make some boot cuffs to jazz them up.


I told Chrissy I am getting a pair of those they are neat looking. My last pair were pink and purple. Chrissy's were bright yellow with flowers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think Rufus will adapt well and if he has a good owner, he'll be sure that they learn to live together well. I'm glad you had a chance to talk with Fale...distance makes it so hard to communicate well...glad you're both well.



Lurker 2 said:


> Once upon a time we had a really good health system, they began dismantling it quite a long time ago- the British system does seem to have many advantages even now.
> That was the first thing he established that we are both well. Then I let him know I had only the one dog now, and that Rufus has a new family- there had been talk of me having several dogs- not sure where that rumour arose!
> I am waiting anxiously to hear who Rufus treats the poodle. Or perhaps one should call it a Boodle.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are a lot of different "blue books"....think I'll check out WalMart to see what they have.


This is the one I have, different cover but same book.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I have no idea how we ended up with 160 pages on a Wed. I am wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back on page 49, so it is skimming time. Love to all - AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course!!! Bet it was fun.



NanaCaren said:


> First thing we do when we get to Nana's house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I'll take your recommendation as to which one to order!!



NanaCaren said:


> This is the one I have, different cover but same book.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are beautiful!!! They resemble Jamie too I do believe! I know you are thrilled to see them.


NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Caren, your GDs are beautiful! How old are they? Is that the border crossing near Clayton and Alex Bay? I've been over those bridges many, many times. Once my aunt let my cousin and I walk over one of them on our way to Canada. It didn't take us very long (we were young!) and the view was spectacular, but our legs were sore from the steep climb! Have fun with your GD's. Love,Paula


Thank you, Emma(blue&yellow dress) is 9 3/4. Jessica is 7 3/4.

It is the Hill Island crossing, the photo was taken in the parking lot at the Duty Free shop.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, they're both closed because I live fairly close to Wheeling. I do agree, Lawry's is the best. I haven't been there for a very long time...that was one of the popular places to be entertained by vendors --- it's kind of shifted to Gibson's. But, now think I need a Lawry's prime rib fix.


I know isn't it the best prime rib! There' s one in las vegas so not too far for us.

What is that fabulous hamburger place Still in Wheeling? DH AND I are trying to remember. Its famous.
Also is La France still opened? We used to eat here back 1986. We've heard that they have closed then opened then changed owners. Also 94th or 95th aero squadreon at palwaukee airport. Also is Hackney's still opened? I think thats the hamburger joint we are thinking of. You are so lucky to have so many good restaurants so close.

And how about baked clams at Harry Careys! The best ever!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - could you post the recipe for the vegetable cocktail - please.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I use the receipts in it a lot some for everyday use not just canning. Their vegetable cocktail tastes so much like V-8. I put up 40 quarts of it one year and used it in soups and stews instead of water.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Arnica gel is what I use for bruises. The one I use is 100% pure arnica made by SBC, I buy it from the Tv shopping channel QVC and online as well. There are quite a number of arnica gels out there but I have found that one to be the most effective


That's the one I use too and I also buy mine from QVC.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

One of my favorite parts about going to Canada.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - could you post the reci[e for the vegetable cocktail - please.
> 
> sam


I will type it up and post it later tonight


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Help! Someone come and get me up I'm stuck :shock:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you use the bags for? are they knitting bags? the bag was beautiful with all that hand embroidery.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Caren, I am a bit of a bagoholic. I have a cupboard full of them and still I make more!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know if you find in Jeanette.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Tea Party Tea!!!?? How appropriate....I'll have to check to see if we can get it here in the US...what a great thing for the KAP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wouldn't that be a lovely boat trip - we could take a paddlewheel boat from cinncinati to new Orleans and then catch an freighter for Australia - how wonderful would that be.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It is a lovely place - sure would be a lot of driving (or boat or plane piloting) for me to get there, but I sure appreciate experiencing it through your eyes and camera lens.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


They are simply stunning, you are so talented. I am not surprised your postal lady wanted to buy them. Just think of the comments made by people as the postcards were sent out across the world - just tremendous work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I loved pick up sticks - ours was in a heavy cardboard canister with a metal lid. and they were wooden.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I absolutely loved pick-up sticks. My children could take them or leave them, but I loved them. Good for playing alone too.
> 
> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think poledra also posted the bacon wrapped chicken some time ago.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: One of my friends keeps sending me these awesome receipts to try out.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been out and about today and just came home with what? Yes, more yarn - lol! I have selected Caron Simply Soft as my yarn of choice to knit Angora's Safari Paradise baby afghan - sometime this coming winter  Since Angora knit it first, it now becomes "her" pattern when we reference it    The only color I couldn't find, and have since discovered they don't make, is a dark charcoal gray (for the ostrich bodies). I found something else that is suitable...not quite the same but that's the way it goes. I still had money on a Michaels gift card and ended up using up the card and owed $2.67 besides...now who can make an afghan of many colors for $2.67? LOL!!! A knitters dream come true!

I feel some better knowing my trip to the post office will end up making others happy, when they receive their packages  

I am looking forward to my weekend getaway and have to think now about what project(s) I'm going to bring. My friend, that we are traveling with, wants to make the Jelly Beans afghan, from the same book that the Safari Parade afghan is in. I pulled together yarn, from my stash, to make one too...might as well use up left-overs, right? She is a beginning knitter and doesn't feel comfortable doing a whole lot yet but with book/instructions/stitch directions in hand, I think we will do just fine. I will also tuck a ball or two of kitchen cotton in my bag...never can have too many Sunburst dishcloths


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - who is the man or isn't that significant?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I found this on my FB page.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Shirley and Purple--what talented women you are! I can't make anything unless I have a written pattern in front of me. No imagination, I guess. Oh well, there are worse things---


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is there about an office supply store that makes you want to buy one of each?

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I'm a retired elementary teacher and have a thing for bags!! I see a bag and think "I must have that!" (I also love office supplies!?)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - who is the man or isn't that significant?
> 
> sam


He's the most interesting man in the world in the Dos Equis beer commercial that always says, "Be thirsty, my friends" at the end 

EDIT: Now that I looked back at Poledra's post, I don't think it is the same guy...have to wait for her to respond


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the islands are wonderful - the downside is you need to take a ferry to go grocery shopping. i'm not complaining - I would move there in a second.

sam



gottastch said:


> When we visited DH's aunt, in Seattle, we took a trip to the San Juan Islands...that would be another choice for me to live, if given the chance. The people who own the alpaca farm told us they maybe get 2 inches of snow, over the course of a winter, but it doesn't stay :shock: and if it gets close to 0 degrees, that is rare :shock: :shock: quite a change from Minnesota winters, that's for sure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are there handles?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the islands are wonderful - the downside is you need to take a ferry to go grocery shopping. i'm not complaining - I would move there in a second.
> 
> sam


They have a grocery store on the island now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lady - an example for us all.

sam



GrandmaDi said:


> Gee, I just caught up and have to go! My 71 year old neighbor is a Peace Corps volunteer in Africa doing HIV/Aids education. She's amazing and felt she needed a life intervention after her husband died. I haven't seen her for 10 mos., but she is in the states for a brief visit. We're spending the afternoon together before she heads back for another 17 months!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you just come right on over and I'll bake you a cake. Do you have a preference of kind? I know I feel so much more limber after your swim. Thanks!


I'm sure any cake you bake will be lovely, just a little bit for me. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there handles?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, yes there is a cross the sholulder strap. It's one of my go travelling bags - lots of pockets inside and a zip closure on top for security.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just been reading posts but sons came home from giving blood so now need to feed them. NanaCaren....hope you will be feeling better soon. 

Gwen...glad your daughter is figuring things out. I went through that a few years ago. Children grow up to be more responsible when they do this thinking for themselves and take into consideration our suggestions.

Will try to catch up later. Take care. I only have to work 6 days this week so I will complete a 13 day stretch on Saturday. Going to lunch on Friday with some dear friends. Usually we sit and talk for 3 or more hours when we do this.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Shirley and Purple--what talented women you are! I can't make anything unless I have a written pattern in front of me. No imagination, I guess. Oh well, there are worse things---


Just give it a try, you might surprise yoursel :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - that sounds wonderful. I have been sitting here eating ritz and nutella - peanut butter - what a great addition.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> Had to comment on the Nutella....bought a jar just for the grands here visiting...it lasted 2 day! They LOVE that stuff.


my comment on the nutella, YUKKO! mom and the boys love it, but its tooooo sweet for me and don't like the taste, would never replace pb just mho[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't the actor that played him dead?

sam



budasha said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to get into the young Inspector Morse but for some reason, I just cannot get interested in it.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what do you use the bags for? are they knitting bags? the bag was beautiful with all that hand embroidery.
> 
> sam


I am a bagaholic. Use them for all sorts of things. At the moment I am working out a carpet type bag. I also like making belt bags, use those when I go to exhibitions where it gets very crowded, so I like to have my cash and cards close to my body.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


Shirley, I do love your work. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely bag - the colours are so vibrant.


Thank you. We still have the old Inspector Morse repeated here. Have you seen the spin off series called Lewis based on Morse's side kick. Very good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very pretty girls caren - have a great time with them.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Shirley - I will make a note of it - have a doctor's appointment coming up.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I have suffered with sinus for years and had just about given up during weather changes etc. last year my doctor put me on
> 
> a nose spray called * 400 mylan beclo AQ 50mg*
> 
> It has changed my life . I would strongly recommend you talk to your doctor about it. good luck. Sinus is not a good thing to have. I used to wake up with bad headaches and then have the heavy feeling you are talking about - I don't need it much right now but in weather changes and spring blossoms etc. it has made life so much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a hard word to use - we have been programmed not to use it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam and rookie -- the hardest word I have ever tried to learn (still have trouble with it is 'no' -- I am getting better but I still feel I should agree with everyone unless I am pushed too far. I sometimes go to bed saying no - no - no - no and it is easier the next day. I think all nice people feel that way, don't you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is awesome Purple!! I just love your ideas. I would love to spend some time with you. We could have so much fun -- you look at doing things so much like i do. I start something and rarely if ever have any idea what i am going to end up with. I bet you had so much fun doing this bag. I have one I made out of fabric post cards which was a fun project too as we were having postcard swaps with little quilts and addresses on the back - I decided I needed a bag and I will post a picture. I am so impressed with this one of yours. Great job!! Surprised there is so much purple in it!!! :wink: :!:
> 
> I will post some pictures of the many many postcards made of fabric pictures that I received when my son was dying of cancer in 2009-10 - the quilting friends from around the world send me postcard (which were not addressed) and I donated them to Wellspring ( cancer support - I received over 300 of them and they sold for between l0.00 - 25.00 and all the funds were donated to Wellspring. There is a brick on the patio of their new 'home' with both Rob's and my name on it.
> =====
> Does anyone else have a 'different bag that they have made?


Those bags are brilliant Shirley, I agree furnishing fabrics are great for bags. I have now found a shop that will sell a huge bag of scraps for £2. Going to send you a pm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll take a nice beach house.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Rarotonga has a warm and consistently mild climate, that might well suit you- they are rather more to the north of us to achieve that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely Shirley - I have never seen fabric postcards.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> That is awesome Purple!! I just love your ideas. I would love to spend some time with you. We could have so much fun -- you look at doing things so much like i do. I start something and rarely if ever have any idea what i am going to end up with. I bet you had so much fun doing this bag. I have one I made out of fabric post cards which was a fun project too as we were having postcard swaps with little quilts and addresses on the back - I decided I needed a bag and I will post a picture. I am so impressed with this one of yours. Great job!! Surprised there is so much purple in it!!! :wink: :!:
> 
> I will post some pictures of the many many postcards made of fabric pictures that I received when my son was dying of cancer in 2009-10 - the quilting friends from around the world send me postcard (which were not addressed) and I donated them to Wellspring ( cancer support - I received over 300 of them and they sold for between l0.00 - 25.00 and all the funds were donated to Wellspring. There is a brick on the patio of their new 'home' with both Rob's and my name on it.
> =====
> Does anyone else have a 'different bag that they have made?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of the ways we've learned to plaster holes is to line the hole opening with wire mesh and then plaster tape and wet plaster the mesh and hole together from both sides if possible. It needs good air flow to dry so we'd put a fan by it if we could also. We were able to close up a hole where the phone jack had been using this method and after sanding it and painting it, it was invisible.


It will be interesting to see how they intend doing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think Rufus will adapt well and if he has a good owner, he'll be sure that they learn to live together well. I'm glad you had a chance to talk with Fale...distance makes it so hard to communicate well...glad you're both well.


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always god to hear form you jinny - don't worry about writing too much - it's never too much.

the oceanside walk sounded lovely - I can just imagine the lovely sea smell.

I've never been in a butterfly house - that is on my bucket list.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone! I'm only on page 142, but thought I'd say hello before I read the rest. This has been an interesting week so far. My DD had Mon. and Tues. off, so on Mon. we went for a 2 1/2 hour hike along a trail beside the ocean. It was lovely-sunny and warm, with a lovely breeze blowing in off the ocean. Then on Tues. we went to visit the Insectarium. Have been meaning to go for years, but finally went. It was very interesting, with insects (mostly dead, but with a few live ones, behind glass) from all over the world. I'm glad I don't live in Africa or South America--the insects were so large and some of them quite fierce looking.
> There was an ant farm(behind glass) that showed the ants cutting and carrying huge pieces of leaves around.
> There was also a bee hive behind glass. You could see everything that was going on in the hive. There was a white mark on the queen bee so that we could tell which one she was. It was very interesting.
> The best part was the butterfly garden. One area showed rows of cocoons waiting to hatch, with one butterfly that had just come out of it's cocoon. It was still wet with it's wings still curled around it's body. The butterfly pavilion itself was hot and humid. Butterflies were flying all over the place, and landing on bushes, on the walkway, on the ceiling, and on the people in the exhibit. I was just about to take a picture, when a little one landed on my finger. It stayed there about 2 minutes. My DD also had one land on her. We took pictures and tried to get videos, but they were flying so fast, it was hard to do.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks inviting.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> First thing we do when we get to Nana's house.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't either az.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well I have no idea how we ended up with 160 pages on a Wed. I am wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back on page 49, so it is skimming time. Love to all - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely Shirley - you never cease to amaze me with you talent.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


What beautiful postcards Shirley. I have seen some before but not as striking as yours. You are one clever lady. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathy - which knitting book are you talking about?

sam



gottastch said:


> I've been out and about today and just came home with what? Yes, more yarn - lol! I have selected Caron Simply Soft as my yarn of choice to knit Angora's Safari Paradise baby afghan - sometime this coming winter  Since Angora knit it first, it now becomes "her" pattern when we reference it    The only color I couldn't find, and have since discovered they don't make, is a dark charcoal gray (for the ostrich bodies). I found something else that is suitable...not quite the same but that's the way it goes. I still had money on a Michaels gift card and ended up using up the card and owed $2.67 besides...now who can make an afghan of many colors for $2.67? LOL!!! A knitters dream come true!
> 
> I feel some better knowing my trip to the post office will end up making others happy, when they receive their packages
> 
> I am looking forward to my weekend getaway and have to think now about what project(s) I'm going to bring. My friend, that we are traveling with, wants to make the Jelly Beans afghan, from the same book that the Safari Parade afghan is in. I pulled together yarn, from my stash, to make one too...might as well use up left-overs, right? She is a beginning knitter and doesn't feel comfortable doing a whole lot yet but with book/instructions/stitch directions in hand, I think we will do just fine. I will also tuck a ball or two of kitchen cotton in my bag...never can have too many Sunburst dishcloths


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

even better.

sam



gottastch said:


> They have a grocery store on the island now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - I am impressed - the bag is wonderful.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, yes there is a cross the sholulder strap. It's one of my go travelling bags - lots of pockets inside and a zip closure on top for security.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I take a nice beach house.
> 
> sam


To whet your appetite, Sam I found this photo of a beach in Rarotonga- Titikaveka.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the lewis series. there is also another series - just watched it last night - can't think of his name. it will come to me.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. We still have the old Inspector Morse repeated here. Have you seen the spin off series called Lewis based on Morse's side kick. Very good.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is awesome Purple!! I just love your ideas. I would love to spend some time with you. We could have so much fun -- you look at doing things so much like i do. I start something and rarely if ever have any idea what i am going to end up with. I bet you had so much fun doing this bag. I have one I made out of fabric post cards which was a fun project too as we were having postcard swaps with little quilts and addresses on the back - I decided I needed a bag and I will post a picture. I am so impressed with this one of yours. Great job!! Surprised there is so much purple in it!!! :wink: :!:
> I will post some pictures of the many many postcards made of fabric pictures that I received when my son was dying of cancer in 2009-10 - the quilting friends from around the world send me postcard (which were not addressed) and I donated them to Wellspring ( cancer support - I received over 300 of them and they sold for between l0.00 - 25.00 and all the funds were donated to Wellspring. There is a brick on the patio of their new 'home' with both Rob's and my name on it.
> =====
> Does anyone else have a 'different bag that they have made?


How unusual and lovely!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will be interesting to see how they intend doing it!


Hi Julie, how you doing? Sending you lots of hugs ()()()()()()()()()()


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - right up there under the trees - perfect. thanks.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> To whet your appetite, Sam I found this photo of a beach in Rarotonga- Titikaveka.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


You are so talented and have quite an imagination!! I never would have thought of that even if I'd had the t alent!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To whet your appetite, Sam I found this photo of a beach in Rarotonga- Titikaveka.


That looks gorgeous. I just love swimming in the sea.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - that sounds wonderful. I have been sitting here eating ritz and nutella - peanut butter - what a great addition.
> 
> sam


Chrissy's dad is in Norway and he bought her some Nutella. I had to laugh at that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very pretty girls caren - have a great time with them.
> 
> sam


Thanks, I think they are rather pretty too. We are setting up the tent tomorrow for a campout.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> He's the most interesting man in the world in the Dos Equis beer commercial that always says, "Be thirsty, my friends" at the end
> 
> EDIT: Now that I looked back at Poledra's post, I don't think it is the same guy...have to wait for her to respond


I thought it was the same guy...if not, it's sure a look-alike!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. We still have the old Inspector Morse repeated here. Have you seen the spin off series called Lewis based on Morse's side kick. Very good.


The Inspector Lewis series is the one I'm really fond of....can't quite get into the young Morse series. For some reason, it doesn't appeal to me.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Time for bed in the UK. Catch you in the morning Night, night


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Time for bed in the UK. Catch you in the morning Night, night


Night night PurpleFi, sweet dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, how you doing? Sending you lots of hugs ()()()()()()()()()()


The day is progressing well, thanks! I am having an early lunch of my slow cooked chilli chicken, the mouse holes look to be well blocked, and shortly I will go and do the shopping I need. It is a very grey day- and I will also parcel up my mid-winter gift for the GK's. Many hugs for you, Purplefi! By now you are probably tucked up asleep! I make it twelve mid-night in Britain, so we share our half day together!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the nutella - but boy is it rich - I can take it in small amounts - not sure I could eat a piece of toast with it on - maybe if I cut it with a little peanut butter. I will definitely keep it on hand when I have a chocolate attack. i'll thank whoso ever brought it to me - I want to say mary but am not sure. sorry (hangs head in shame).

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandman coming your way for deep restful sleep.

sam



oddball said:


> Night night PurpleFi, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to knit a bit - watch a bit of tv.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found this on my FB page.


What a coincidence! He is a frequent house guest but he never told me that he was a knitter!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> They are simply stunning, you are so talented. I am not surprised your postal lady wanted to buy them. Just think of the comments made by people as the postcards were sent out across the world - just tremendous work.


I so agree. It's a wonder that they arrive at their destination.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> EJS, my DS and DIL want me to come to Birmingham to have one of the doctors there take over my case.. It's just too long a drive for me to make regularly, heck Atlanta is closer and I still refuse to drive that far or/and in that horrid traffic! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne, We used to drive from Dublin, GA to Florence, AL to visit my inlaws. I hate both Atlanta and Birmingham for driving so I don't blame you for not making those trips. The only other place I hated driving was Denver, CO. Those roads were so narrow.
Since my hubby has had most of his big issues straightened out we no longer drive to the Birmingham VA every 4-6 weeks. Gotta say I don't miss it.
EJ


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't the actor that played him dead?
> 
> sam


Yes, the original Morse is. Now there is a younger version but it's not the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hackney's still has a couple of locations, but not the one in Wheeling -- it's now a pizza parlor. Hackney's are famous for the burger on a pumpernickel bread and their onion ring loaves. LaFrancais has been closed for many years and that property is still vacant. Bob Chinn's is doing very well in close proximity to the former LaFrancais..he flys fresh fish and seafood in every day and his place is always packed with a long wait. He takes his staff to Hawaii every year!! We do have a lot of great restaurants nearby and Randhurst is totally redone and Harry Caray's and Billy Goat Tavern now have places in there along with PF Changs and others. I'm pretty sure the 94th Aero Squadron has been closed for awhile. You'lll need to come back for a visit so we can visit your old haunts.



Pontuf said:


> I know isn't it the best prime rib! There' s one in las vegas so not too far for us.
> 
> What is that fabulous hamburger place Still in Wheeling? DH AND I are trying to remember. Its famous.
> Also is La France still opened? We used to eat here back 1986. We've heard that they have closed then opened then changed owners. Also 94th or 95th aero squadreon at palwaukee airport. Also is Hackney's still opened? I think thats the hamburger joint we are thinking of. You are so lucky to have so many good restaurants so close.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Nutella is not from me. I brought a box of yarn scraps and my DS#1 got you some metallic yarn to play with.

Gottastch...Wow..stage 4 cancer. Never give up hope as my SIL's sister has been battling stage 4 for over 5 years now and is just an incredible woman with a great positive attitude.

Shirley and Purplefi....love your bags. Bags are important to carry our WIP around. Can never be too far from at least 1 WIP. 

I love the office supply store as well. My DS#2 loves to dissect pens so if he ever visits Georgia those pen supplies might take on a new appearance.

Julie...happy to hear that you and Fale were able to talk. 

Darowil...welcome back from your travels. Enjoyed your pictures and knowing that you are well.

Caren...grandkids look wonderful-look like a younger version of Jamie. Love seeing Seth adjusting his trunks for the camera. Too cute. Enjoy your visit with the GKS.

Take care and enjoy some knitting time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. We still have the old Inspector Morse repeated here. Have you seen the spin off series called Lewis based on Morse's side kick. Very good.


No, I haven't watched it but I did see it mentioned when I tried to find the video of Morse for July 29th.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love the nutella - but boy is it rich - I can take it in small amounts - not sure I could eat a piece of toast with it on - maybe if I cut it with a little peanut butter. I will definitely keep it on hand when I have a chocolate attack. i'll thank whoso ever brought it to me - I want to say mary but am not sure. sorry (hangs head in shame).
> 
> sam


After reading the label, we find there will be no Nutella for us.  I guess I would have to try making my own.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Help! Someone come and get me up I'm stuck :shock:


Definitely don't wantyou doing the splits then!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL....I'm a retired middle school teacher and have the SAME thing for bags and office supplies!!! ROFL


I too love office and school supplies. My weakness leans mostly to the pens and anything that can be used to color pictures with...ie markers, color pencils, crayons, paints....
EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I like Inspector Lewis.



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. We still have the old Inspector Morse repeated here. Have you seen the spin off series called Lewis based on Morse's side kick. Very good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my favorite parts about going to Canada.


What is HP sauce?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


The girls are adorable....I can feel your excitement and joy at having them with you. My oldest GD and 2 of the GS's are far away and I don't see them as much as I would like.
Have fun camping out :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> After reading the label, we find there will be no Nutella for us.  I guess I would have to try making my own.


Here is a receipt for homemade nutella

http://livinghealthywithchocolate.com/desserts/healthy-homemade-nutella-1259/

a vegan nutella

http://vegetarian.about.com/od/saucesdipsspreads/r/vegannutella.htm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, I think there's one near Indianapolis or Bloomington, IN...I know we went there when DD was at IU...maybe you can extend your trip to the wedding at Heather's to take the kids---they'd enjoy it, I'm sure.



thewren said:


> always god to hear form you jinny - don't worry about writing too much - it's never too much.
> 
> the oceanside walk sounded lovely - I can just imagine the lovely sea smell.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What is HP sauce?


It is a yummy brown sauce that I grew up with. I can''t find it over it. I have to get it when I go to Canada or England. Closest thing here is A1 sauce or steak sauce.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> I so agree. It's a wonder that they arrive at their destination.


I never lost a swap postcard. not one and I ended up with 350 over 3 years not counting the ones with no addresses that were sent in memory of Rob.

they were so interesting. I have kept four and will take pictures and post them as I gave the rest to our quilting retreat (aside from those that I got in Rob's memory which were sold. We weren't allowed to put them in envelopes.

Our delivery mail man asked me if i would make a couple so he could mail them to his wife. I did and she was just tickled. she phoned me and ordered some for his family.

Each one was different.

Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know....we missed that on our visit to Tim Horton's by Sam's!! We must go back again!!



Pup lover said:


> What is HP sauce?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a receipt for homemade nutella
> 
> http://livinghealthywithchocolate.com/desserts/healthy-homemade-nutella-1259/
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

we Love Bob Chins in fact years ago our group got pulled over at a DUI check point and DH got a ticket for not wearing his seat belt. We had just pulled out of the parking lot! so many changes. 
i actually lived in Arlington Heights my last year of high school and graduated from WHEELING HS. WHEELNG wildcats! My family lived off arlington hts Road. bought my graduation dress at Randhurst shopping center. saw the first Godfather movie with my brother at randhurst theaters

P F Changs is out of Scottsdale. AZ. Their flagship restaurant is just around the corner.

Yes hackneys was famous for their onion loaf. It was the BEST!

So many great memories!

Rick wants a Hackneys, hamburger hamlet, carsons ribs, mel markons, shaws crab house, and so many others to open out here! Chicago is a great restaurant town!

=RookieRetiree]Hackney's still has a couple of locations, but not the one in Wheeling -- it's now a pizza parlor. Hackney's are famous for the burger on a pumpernickel bread and their onion ring loaves. LaFrancais has been closed for many years and that property is still vacant. Bob Chinn's is doing very well in close proximity to the former LaFrancais..he flys fresh fish and seafood in every day and his place is always packed with a long wait. He takes his staff to Hawaii every year!! We do have a lot of great restaurants nearby and Randhurst is totally redone and Harry Caray's and Billy Goat Tavern now have places in there along with PF Changs and others. I'm pretty sure the 94th Aero Squadron has been closed for awhile. You'lll need to come back for a visit so we can visit your old haunts.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know....we missed that on our visit to Tim Horton's by Sam's!! We must go back again!!


I know I missed it too, now we have to go next year no choice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just give it a try, you might surprise yoursel :thumbup:


I agree -- that is why I love to teach -- (although not much time now) I like to open doors and give people confidence to 'go for it' I know Purple does to as I think we are kindred spirits! eh????


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam- Pat is on warfarin (blood thinner) every day for the rest of his life- your friend likely is too. Bruising is part of it. We haven't found anything that helps the bruising - the Cardiologist said he just had to live with the bruises. If it works let me know!


I am on low dose aspirin for the rest of mine, I bruise if someone looks at me hard enough.. :roll:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> a vegan nutella
> http://vegetarian.about.com/od/saucesdipsspreads/r/vegannutella.htm


My DGD will be thrilled about this. She decided earlier this year that she wanted to live a vegan lifestyle. I admire her determination and she is doing very well at it. She is 14.
EJ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I live at Tim Hortons when i'm visiting family in Columbus Ohio. My niece Julie grew up in that place!



NanaCaren said:


> I know I missed it too, now we have to go next year no choice.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my favorite parts about going to Canada.


looks familiar Caren. We just got back from Tim's had a fruit explosion muffin heated and a tim's coffee. I love Tim Hortons


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> First thing we do when we get to Nana's house.


Well of course, Nana's got the best pool after all!! :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my favorite parts about going to Canada.


What is HP Sauce please??


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> wouldn't that be a lovely boat trip - we could take a paddlewheel boat from cinncinati to new Orleans and then catch an freighter for Australia - how wonderful would that be.
> 
> sam


I'd sign up for the paddle wheel boat ride.. but I'd be tempted to stay in New Orleans.. LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I've been out and about today and just came home with what? Yes, more yarn - lol! I have selected Caron Simply Soft as my yarn of choice to knit Angora's Safari Paradise baby afghan - sometime this coming winter  Since Angora knit it first, it now becomes "her" pattern when we reference it    The only color I couldn't find, and have since discovered they don't make, is a dark charcoal gray (for the ostrich bodies). I found something else that is suitable...not quite the same but that's the way it goes. I still had money on a Michaels gift card and ended up using up the card and owed $2.67 besides...now who can make an afghan of many colors for $2.67? LOL!!! A knitters dream come true!
> 
> I feel some better knowing my trip to the post office will end up making others happy, when they receive their packages
> 
> I am looking forward to my weekend getaway and have to think now about what project(s) I'm going to bring. My friend, that we are traveling with, wants to make the Jelly Beans afghan, from the same book that the Safari Parade afghan is in. I pulled together yarn, from my stash, to make one too...might as well use up left-overs, right? She is a beginning knitter and doesn't feel comfortable doing a whole lot yet but with book/instructions/stitch directions in hand, I think we will do just fine. I will also tuck a ball or two of kitchen cotton in my bag...never can have too many Sunburst dishcloths


I have some dark charcoal in Caron yarn I am pretty sure.. if you want it I could send it to you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To whet your appetite, Sam I found this photo of a beach in Rarotonga- Titikaveka.


Packing my bags to move to this island, hope they have a good delivery service I bet I'll have to mail order yarns.. ROFL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


Now that is really awesome.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> What is HP Sauce please??


this tells a little bit about it.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/21/hp-sauce_n_1901680.html


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a yummy brown sauce that I grew up with. I can''t find it over it. I have to get it when I go to Canada or England. Closest thing here is A1 sauce or steak sauce.


Okay... I knew I had tasted it before.. My late DH's nieces and nephews grew up in England (their dad was killed in a plane crash when they were babies) their mom lives somewhere near London is all I know really. But they brought or had some shipped to them.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

these are BEAUTIFUL. Shirley!

quote=Designer1234]Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A cute kitty that was sent to me.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I love HP-picked up the habit when we lived in England. When the kids are here, I have to make sure I have it on hand. It is thicker than Worchestshire sauce.

I am able to find it in the specialty section of our Pick and Save grocery store.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> A cute kitty that was sent to me.


Oh my, I'm in love, sooooooo cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To whet your appetite, Sam I found this photo of a beach in Rarotonga- Titikaveka.


What a lovely looking beach, thanks. 
Here is a rose for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I love HP-picked up the habit when we lived in England. When the kids are here, I have to make sure I have it on hand. It is thicker than Worchestshire sauce.
> 
> I am able to find it in the specialty section of our Pick and Save grocery store.


I wish I could find it closer but it is closer for me to go to Canada than it is to go to Syracuse. Gives me an excuse to visit my friend at the same time. She is from England moved over here with her late husband and three girls.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> looks familiar Caren. We just got back from Tim's had a fruit explosion muffin heated and a tim's coffee. I love Tim Hortons


Coffee and tim bits for me


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Oh my, I'm in love, sooooooo cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought is was just precious as can be had to share with everyone. :-D :-D


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmmm.....don't remember owning any legos but did have pick up sticks & jacks. Also played a LOT of softball pretty much year round and was such a tomboy I was always climbing trees and collecting insects (especially grasshoppers). I had a couple of dolls (no barbies) and remember using a loom to make pot holders quite a bit. Mom also started teaching me to sew pretty early on. Most of the time you would look for me up in a tree...loved climbing trees. Do also remember tinker toys. And my dad had a workshop that I loved to "help out" in.


Gwen, you sound like a carbon copy of me. I loved climbing trees & still do when the arthritis lets me. I have one new hip done twice, one new knee & dreadful fingers, wrists & ankles, but I don't give in easily, only when my back gives up. I too learned to sew & loved helping my brothers mend their bikes. It was a great fun childhood, no safety "elfs " then. All I needed for complete happiness was a Meccano set; Julian bought me one for my 70th. birthday.
Hope your aches & pains are improving & you are relaxing after all your hard work for the KAP.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If anyone has a few minutes with nothing particular to do - I invite you to check out my blog which I started in 2008 -- All my work is there and if you do go in , start at the beginning by going as far back as you can, or start in the front- but most of my quilts are in the early years. just click on older posts. There are thread painting classes, lots of post cards, stained glass stepping stones we made and I taught in Arizona and on and on. I hope you will pay me a visit.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Come on home Caren



NanaCaren said:


> On the road to Canada


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, Designer, you are so talented! I am in total awe!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Especially little pretty notebooks? :thumbup:


You're right! I still get excited at this time of year when there are great back to school sales :-D


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Caren, do you have a Wegman's near you? That is where I can buy it. If you would like I could get some and send it to you. Pm me with your address if you want some.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Tessa good to see you on here. A rose for you


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Come on home Caren


I do miss Canada but I live close enough that I can go visit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Caren, do you have a Wegman's near you? That is where I can buy it. If you would like I could get some and send it to you. Pm me with your address if you want some.


There is on in Syracuse but last time I was there they didn't have any. but they do carry a lot of other products from UK that I buy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...happy to hear that you and Fale were able to talk.
> 
> Take care and enjoy some knitting time.


It is always good to talk- although he is wondering when he will see me again.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

gottastch said:


> As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> 
> You and your family have been added to my prayers. Hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Packing my bags to move to this island, hope they have a good delivery service I bet I'll have to mail order yarns.. ROFL


I imagine if it will come to NZ, it should go to Rarotonga- I think most things are routed that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a lovely looking beach, thanks.
> Here is a rose for you.


remarkable!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a few bags..all different sizes for all different uses. And, I had a thing for certain pens when I was working so I would buy my own office supplies. Now that I'm retired, I get my kicks out of buying school supplies and donating them to the local Township office for delivery to kids in need...I try to knit a few hats out of the local school colors to throw in the box as well. I really get a kick out of buying crayons, etc. and it reminds me of when my kids were that age...pretty soon, it will be time for our grandkids to be doing this.


Our school district collects supplies for students in need along with a few area churches that fill backpacks. Putting in a knit hat is a great idea! And, there is nothing like a brand new box of crayons. You're right...before we know it, our grandkids will be doing this!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> remarkable!


Thank you.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just think you have one too many bags...I'll GLADLY take that one off your hands. LOL It is beautiful! And of course my favorite color too!


We should probably flip a quarter for it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Our school district collects supplies for students in need along with a few area churches that fill backpacks. Putting in a knit hat is a great idea! And, there is nothing like a brand new box of crayons. Before you know it, our grandkids will be doing this!


Our local radio stations are collecting school supplies on the 14th. What a good idea to put a hat in there too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a yummy brown sauce that I grew up with. I can''t find it over it. I have to get it when I go to Canada or England. Closest thing here is A1 sauce or steak sauce.


Ok, thanks. A1 is used here by all 3 sons and DGS on all kinds of meat. I try to get them to try the meat without it, DH does a good job seasoning rarely do I use anything.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok, thanks. A1 is used here by all 3 sons and DGS on all kinds of meat. I try to get them to try the meat without it, DH does a good job seasoning rarely do I use anything.


Lots of ketchup for my bunch. I have Seth hooked on HP sauce he uses it for his chips.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lots of ketchup for my bunch. I have Seth hooked on HP sauce he uses it for his chips.


Lol Im the ketchup user in our family. when we first got together DH couldnt stand to see my plate or see me eat certain things cause of the ketchup, he is used to it now. Will look for HP sauce in Bloomington in specialty aisle.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam and rookie -- the hardest word I have ever tried to learn (still have trouble with it is 'no' -- I am getting better but I still feel I should agree with everyone unless I am pushed too far. I sometimes go to bed saying no - no - no - no and it is easier the next day. I think all nice people feel that way, don't you?[
> 
> I do. Years ago, my pastor gave me great advice. He said I should say "no" to every third thing I am asked to do. It does remind me consider things more carefully before saying "yes".


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lol Im the ketchup user in our family. when we first got together DH couldnt stand to see my plate or see me eat certain things cause of the ketchup, he is used to it now. Will look for HP sauce in Bloomington in specialty aisle.


I am more of a not much sauce just enough for flavor. If you can't find it let me know.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i turned fifty i suddenly realized "no" and "because i don't want to" were words i could use - was allowed to use and mean it. they weren't profane. it was very liberating.
> 
> sam


When DD#1 was in elementary school, we encountered a 2nd or 3rd grade teacher who announced that DD would not be progressing to the next grade level because she had not turned in any math work since February and it was not late May. When I asked why she had not said anything before now, her answer was that the students had been told at that time that they would work at their own pace and my child had stopped working altogether in that subject. And her requirement was that all missing work must be submitted before the end of school.

When I pointed our her error in the matter and told her that her actions were not acceptable and we could take it to the Board if she needed to do that. She backed down. I told her to test the child to see if she could do the math and then we could discuss the need to fail her. She tested; child displayed her grasp of the material to completely acceptable levels and no more was said about failing her.

Since then, I've taught all of them that stating calmly and respectfully but firmly that a decision or behavior is not acceptable and asking for other choices most often defuses problem situations--regardless of the ages of those involved or their rank.

Ohio Joy


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

thewren said:


> what is there about an office supply store that makes you want to buy one of each?
> 
> sam


LOL...I don't know! Do I like office supplies because I taught or did I teach because I liked office supplies?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Going to Bloomington tomorrow with mom and friend. Specifically going to Michaels to check and see if they are offering Pacers fair isle cowl class here. May have to bring some yarn home also, aside from whats needed needed for the cowl. Have started some scarves and cowls for Christmas presents.

Did the first step of homemade laundry soap today. Oldest DS here since yesterday, wanted blts so we had them again lol. He wanted to lattice or weave the bacon pieces so we tried that. Worked pretty well, cooked it in the oven the bacon stayed on the sandwich better that way and I didnt have to fry bacon which I dislike doing! We cut the pieces in half worked better that way and only used 3 pieces per sandwich sandwich so no more than whats usually used.

Off to bed. Hugs and prayers to all!!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world.
> 
> These are beautiful. You are one talented lady! It's amazing how much talent is in this group of people!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally have caught up with all of you after being at work today. The bags were beautiful . I can sew but nothing like that. Really admire the work.
The stalker guy did not show up today so actually relaxed and enjoyed the afternoon again. Sat and crocheted when there wasn't customers in.
Good night all.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> What a coincidence! He is a frequent house guest but he never told me that he was a knitter!


LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - how deep does the volcano go? i never knew they looked like that. thank you for the lovely picture of you - lvely lady - what were you knitting?
> 
> sam


Its not all that deep- I would ahve expected it to be seeper, though I have no idea how deep the lakes are. Don't remember reading anything about it.
Knitting a spiral jacket. Cast on 510 stitches, knitted in the round cast off and then cast on on the next row for the armholes and just gradually decreases until get down to 9 stitches. Just done the castoffs and ons. Now have around 13" knitted but will get quicker and quicker as the decrease rows also get clower. Currently the 306 I was on last knit when I did the castoffs. The pick up the sttiches round the armholes for the sleeves. Similar to the jackets in the book Knit, Swirl. When finished I will post a photo. Must also post the ASJ that I finally finished Purple! Have some large projects on the go or just finished.
Starting a koala today (not big). He is going to go for a wander around Australia with various KPers (like a bear is doing the rounds of America and I think going to the UK later as well). Well Knitty Koala is going to be our version.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are those orca whales?
> 
> sam


I assume Southern Right Whales. So named becuase they were the right whales for hunting. Good oil, meat etc and come very clsoe to land so could be seen from the land the whlers go out in smallish boats and then the whales be towed into land. They were once very common in the waters around the southern parts of Australia during the winter months. Over recent years they have started returning again. Of course now the only hunting thatgoes on is people trying to see them. And as they are in Australian waters- well and truly- the Japaneses can't hunt them either. Other types of whales do come but the ones I saw locally a month or so ago were definatelly Southern Rights, and these ones most likely to be as well although I believe they do get a bit more variety. But while they are in close not close enough for me to see many details (even if I could tell one whale species from another).


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

GrandmaDi said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, you're welcome to come visit any time. Our kids graduated from WHS also. DH's part time semi-retirement job is as a security guard at WHS and DGS is in the Wee Willies Pre-School program that's run by the Child Development Studies Department...the kids are all children (or grandchildren) of staff members. He'll be taking some Spanish Lessons and he's not even in Kindergarten yet. He'll attend a full year Kindergarten next Fall. The Lettuce Entertain You group with Shaw's Crab House, Maggianos,Big Bowl, and Wild Fire are still going strong. Don't know of Burger Hamlet and Mel Markons, but Carsons Ribs are still around.



Pontuf said:


> we Love Bob Chins in fact years ago our group got pulled over at a DUI check point and DH got a ticket for not wearing his seat belt. We had just pulled out of the parking lot! so many changes.
> i actually lived in Arlington Heights my last year of high school and graduated from WHEELING HS. WHEELNG wildcats! My family lived off arlington hts Road. bought my graduation dress at Randhurst shopping center. saw the first Godfather movie with my brother at randhurst theaters
> 
> P F Changs is out of Scottsdale. AZ. Their flagship restaurant is just around the corner.
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that still being planned for September?



Lurker 2 said:


> It is always good to talk- although he is wondering when he will see me again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Answered prayer, but continue to be on guard!!



Spider said:


> Finally have caught up with all of you after being at work today. The bags were beautiful . I can sew but nothing like that. Really admire the work.
> The stalker guy did not show up today so actually relaxed and enjoyed the afternoon again. Sat and crocheted when there wasn't customers in.
> Good night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have Fun!!



Pup lover said:


> Going to Bloomington tomorrow with mom and friend. Specifically going to Michaels to check and see if they are offering Pacers fair isle cowl class here. May have to bring some yarn home also, aside from whats needed needed for the cowl. Have started some scarves and cowls for Christmas presents.
> 
> Did the first step of homemade laundry soap today. Oldest DS here since yesterday, wanted blts so we had them again lol. He wanted to lattice or weave the bacon pieces so we tried that. Worked pretty well, cooked it in the oven the bacon stayed on the sandwich better that way and I didnt have to fry bacon which I dislike doing! We cut the pieces in half worked better that way and only used 3 pieces per sandwich sandwich so no more than whats usually used.
> 
> Off to bed. Hugs and prayers to all!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wouldn't that be a lovely boat trip - we could take a paddlewheel boat from cinncinati to new Orleans and then catch an freighter for Australia - how wonderful would that be.
> 
> sam


That sounds good- us Aussies would have to come and see you- or even better you could come and see each of us and so see some of Australia. And I'm sure the Kiwi would join us or you could see her while so close.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Some of the projects in that book are on my list of to do's. What do you think of the bridal swirl jacket....dear Goddaughter and niece is getting married next year at a destination wedding and depending on her dress, I thought something like this might be a good gift from her Godmother...your thoughts?



darowil said:


> Its not all that deep- I would ahve expected it to be seeper, though I have no idea how deep the lakes are. Don't remember reading anything about it.
> Knitting a spiral jacket. Cast on 510 stitches, knitted in the round cast off and then cast on on the next row for the armholes and just gradually decreases until get down to 9 stitches. Just done the castoffs and ons. Now have around 13" knitted but will get quicker and quicker as the decrease rows also get clower. Currently the 306 I was on last knit when I did the castoffs. The pick up the sttiches round the armholes for the sleeves. Similar to the jackets in the book Knit, Swirl. When finished I will post a photo. Must also post the ASJ that I finally finished Purple! Have some large projects on the go or just finished.
> Starting a koala today (not big). He is going to go for a wander around Australia with various KPers (like a bear is doing the rounds of America and I think going to the UK later as well). Well Knitty Koala is going to be our version.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> always god to hear form you jinny - don't worry about writing too much - it's never too much.
> 
> the oceanside walk sounded lovely - I can just imagine the lovely sea smell.
> 
> ...


The last butterfly house I was in was in Singapore airport! Wonderful and a lovely way to fill in some time as you wait for a plane. And soemwhere else in the airport they had large fish which also took some of my time up.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all...I have been reading KTP. Very busy with house and yard. My DS came over to help me paint the living room and had new carpet installed. DS and GS(with other teens) moved furniture out onto the deck. For a few days it was hectic but now enjoying....clean and new...yipee!!

Shirley ~ I learned to say I choose to do it different or "I dont want to do that at this time". This doesnt apply with my DH because his needs are more urgent. Most effective with friends and acquaintances. 
We have very unhealthy weather due to smoke from wildland forest fires. Some structures lost but not houses. Evacuations in effect closest to danger. Tonight the forecast calls for more lightning. Hope we get some rain but they say it is mostly dry strikes.

Julie ~ my loving thoughts are always with you. I believe you are making a good decision to put your needs first. My dear sister had to place her DH in a care facility. Broke her heart but she soon realized that was the right decision. She had suffered injury due to DH pulling her down when he fell. Dr told her she could not physically take more falls/injuries. He had Alzheimers. She is in an assisted retirement facility after selling their home. Brother and SIL just moved due to needing more care. It is so sad to have decline of siblings. I am the youngest and into my seventies. Believe the KTP is keeping me young in spirit lol.

Marianne ~ let C know I check the Moreville happenings...C is very talented. 
Curry chicken was very good...thanks NanaCaren. The pond painting is on my list to finish soon.

Enjoyed all the pictures posted from the gathering at Sams. Also the beautiful flowers and LOVE the water pictures...been in the 100 or high 90s for so long....and now smoke. Thank you all for the love and caring for all the KTPrs. Only sewing and crochet...when I get a chance
Happy to visit here. ~Pat~



Designer1234 said:


> Sam and rookie -- the hardest word I have ever tried to learn (still have trouble with it is 'no' -- I am getting better but I still feel I should agree with everyone unless I am pushed too far. I sometimes go to bed saying no - no - no - no and it is easier the next day. I think all nice people feel that way, don't you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh, Designer, you are so talented! I am in total awe!


I agree!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you all for your kind words, I was really in a bad place when I vented, tried to go back and delete but was too late to edit :-(
> I will be getting the B-12 shot tomorrow from my NEW doctor, LOL. My internist has already talked with him and since he is mom's doctor and she has an appointment tomorrow I can get the shot then!
> Thanks for being here, for being you, each of you are so very important to me, know that I keep each of you in my prayers daily. :thumbup: :thumbup:


YEAH.... and don't you dare edit out your vents... you listen to all of us and are always there with a smile and a kind word..... nice that you are seeing mom's Dr. so you can double up on appointments and not so much running around.... He already knows you and you him, so that is a good thing as well..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A cute kitty that was sent to me.


Awe, hello back, too cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> he called this evening and we spent about an hour talking, he contacted mom's doctor and all is set. For some reason the doc I have been seeing did not want to give the script for the B-12 meds. I have taken them for years!! Oh well is a non issue now, was going to change to mom's doctor anyway, we really got along well! He even makes house calls, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 House Calls..... Unheard of but what a blessing when things are hard for you mom to get around..... Glad you will be feeling in the pink tomorrow...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Youngest DD texted me from work tonight asking if she could talk to me about school when she got home. I am so pleased...she has decided to do what I had suggested (oh what 2 years ago) to go to the local small college for a couple of years and then transfer into UGA. \I have felt so strongly that she needed to pursue a 4 year degree but was NOT going to push her into it having been a non-traditional student myself. I just think this will open her eyes to so many other opportunities and interests for her. YIPPEE!!!!!


YEAH... Sometimes it just takes a few real life moments to make the value of education become a reality...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I think Don Roth's Blackhawk restaurant downtown closed in the early 80's but the one in Wheeling was still opened in the 90's. They had the BEST crab cakes! YUM,
> 
> The BEST salad prepared table side in Chicago is at Lawry's! YUM.
> There's one in Las Vegas too!


My son-in-law actually has dreams about Lawry's. When he worked for us at our print shop, it was right across the street from the downtown Dallas location. Years later, he became a bartender there for awhile. We still all go in as a family about once a year and he is still remembered and we all pig out....... Love it all. At Christmas, they have carolers in Victorian dress and it is lovely..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> I have osteo and fibro as well, hate taking meds. I am taking Cymbalta though. Get by with 60mg once a day but when my stress is high and increases my pain I am increased to twice a day. I would love to find a water aerobics class to get some exercise as it is easiest on my joints. I know they have them at the YMCA but that is nearly 20 miles one way and with the cost of gas I just have not given myself permission to make the trips.
> I have been told by my rhuematologist to avoid stairs and inclines, I live in a hilly area so can't easily avoid everything. Used to love hiking but that just does not happen anymore


EDIT.... never mind... it was Celebrex I took... Still, need to find something that I can take now or in the near future.

It is a shame that you can't find a closer pool for the exercise... Glad that the Cymbalta gives you some relief. I remember my back Dr. asking me if I could wait 2 days for meds... as this new drug was going to be available. It was Cymbalta and I took it for a short while.... but then had some surgery and quit seeing him. I wonder if it would help my osteo now...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some of the projects in that book are on my list of to do's. What do you think of the bridal swirl jacket....dear Goddaughter and niece is getting married next year at a destination wedding and depending on her dress, I thought something like this might be a good gift from her Godmother...your thoughts?


I don't have the book- borrowed it from the library. One of our local stores has a similar pattern which I got (as it is there own yarn and patterns when you spend $20 on their yarn you get one of their pattern leaflets free). Enjoying doing it and if I like the style to wear I may well buy the book as there were a lot in it that I liked. And while it takes a very long time to get round the first rounds they do get smaller as you go. And it would certainly be something different without being too way out. Mine is a heavy weight yarn if you do it in a lighter yarn it would take a lot of time. 
Why does it seem to take so much longer when we have a lot of stitches to knit. Knitting 2,000 sttiches with 50 on the needles seems to be so much more knitted than 2,000 with 500 stitches on the needles!
I've just put in a request to borrow it again! But as I'm not buying any yarn for now I will need to see if I have the right yarn in my stash. But I can have a look and see the jacket you are tlking about.
David is working very limited hours for the next 3 months- while he studies full time for a semester so I figure that the least I can do is stop buying yarn. Maybe by the end of November my stash will have shrunk. I will buy yarn needed for presents if I can't find suitable yarn here but that is all- after all that is Christmas presents not yarn! And maybe get around to trying to earn some money as well!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What a coincidence! He is a frequent house guest but he never told me that he was a knitter!


LOLOL!!! Shame on him not to share such pertinent information with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Finally have caught up with all of you after being at work today. The bags were beautiful . I can sew but nothing like that. Really admire the work.
> The stalker guy did not show up today so actually relaxed and enjoyed the afternoon again. Sat and crocheted when there wasn't customers in.
> Good night all.


So glad to hear this!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought it was the same guy...if not, it's sure a look-alike!
> JuneK


Yes, I think it's the same guy, the Dos Equis ? I think that's the beer he does, commercials.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Tried to go to sleep and still awake, guess it isn't that lat yet but have been up sinc 2:00am last night.. So went back to look at the wonderful bags made. They are unbelievable. There is so much that can be done with the combination of textiles. I am a little excited my boss is going to be digging out her antique quilts for the store again. People quit aski g for them and then she put them away. Me I could look at them always. I am maybe hoping there would be one I could afford.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that still being planned for September?


All booked and paid for- except for Ringo's boarding fee! I go on the 28th September, return on the 1st October- at mid-night our time- made a mistake in the booking, although it was cheaper, and should be ok for the trip through Sydney.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Kathy - which knitting book are you talking about?
> 
> sam


Knit Baby Blankets (edited by Gwen Steege)...the book Angora's baby blanket for Bentley is in.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> . Don't know when I will post them. MAybe I coul ddo it now actually. If I wait until I catch up as I was thinking of doing I would be doing in next weeks!


Wonderful pictures... I have sheep right down the road but not nearly as lovely as seeing in a big field..... and I never tire of seeing the little ones... The sunrise in magnificent.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What a coincidence! He is a frequent house guest but he never told me that he was a knitter!


Hahahahahaha, that is hilarious...I always wanted the life-size cardboard cut-out of Captain Morgan


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I never lost a swap postcard. not one and I ended up with 350 over 3 years not counting the ones with no addresses that were sent in memory of Rob.
> 
> Shirley


LOVE your fabric postcards, Shirley...how original and beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> LOL!


Dianne i was wondering if anyone would get it!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If anyone has a few minutes with nothing particular to do - I invite you to check out my blog which I started in 2008 -- All my work is there and if you do go in , start at the beginning by going as far back as you can, or start in the front- but most of my quilts are in the early years. just click on older posts. There are thread painting classes, lots of post cards, stained glass stepping stones we made and I taught in Arizona and on and on. I hope you will pay me a visit.
> 
> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca


FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Tessa good to see you on here. A rose for you


Oh my goodness...LOVE that purple rose...wait until PurpleFi sees it


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > As we thought, the news regarding DH's uncle by marriage is not good. Continued prayers/positive thoughts/whatever you've got, a very desperate please!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Finally have caught up with all of you after being at work today. The bags were beautiful . I can sew but nothing like that. Really admire the work.
> The stalker guy did not show up today so actually relaxed and enjoyed the afternoon again. Sat and crocheted when there wasn't customers in.
> Good night all.


So thankful you had a quiet afternoon, Spider!!!!!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Shame on him not to share such pertinent information with you.


LOL Kaye! I was wondering if anyone would get it. So far just you and Dianne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Hello all.
> Julie ~ my loving thoughts are always with you. I believe you are making a good decision to put your needs first. My dear sister had to place her DH in a care facility. Broke her heart but she soon realized that was the right decision. She had suffered injury due to DH pulling her down when he fell. Dr told her she could not physically take more falls/injuries. He had Alzheimers. She is in an assisted retirement facility after selling their home. Brother and SIL just moved due to needing more care. It is so sad to have decline of siblings. I am the youngest and into my seventies. Believe the KTP is keeping me young in spirit lol.
> 
> ~Pat~


It is a very difficult decision to have to make. Not one I had anticipated, although I have been concerned about Fale's memory for about 5 years now. It sort of creeps up on you.
It really helped talking things through with my brother. Fale is not 70 until September, but age does not really signify.
Good to hear from you again, Ezenby.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's the same guy, the Dos Equis ? I think that's the beer he does, commercials.


Yes same guy!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's the same guy, the Dos Equis ? I think that's the beer he does, commercials.


I thought so too right away and then second guessed myself...looks different to me for some reason. Oh well - lol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good picture of you Darowil! .


Yes, it is and what a lovely pond. Marianne did well finding your get away spot....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here are some of the post cards I made and sent in different swaps all over the world. note that the backs are exactly like a real postcard. They are mailed as if they were a paper postcard without any cover. Our postal lady used to love my cards and finally order 30 so she could send them to friends in India by mail.


Ooh, those are so cool! It's amazing how you are able to do things so detailed like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hahahahahaha, that is hilarious...I always wanted the life-size cardboard cut-out of Captain Morgan


My BIL brought that home and put it in one of the guest rooms without telling us. After he left we found it and laughed and laughed! We just kept him there in the corner. He still throws me off when the door is open and i walk by because he is life size! Scared the cleaning crew the first time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your bags....would that needle work be crewel embroidery? I did some wall hangings when we were first married with that type of embroidery --- hmmm, wonder where those are now? I plan to do some of that on my mesh knitting bag...how do you get the transfer onto the material---or do you do it free-hand?


Knowing Purple... I'll bet freestyle as she is a go with the flow kind o gal and extremely creative....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> 
> ...


I want this right now.... Can't wait to show DH this recipe... Cream cheese and bacon... who could resist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


Pretty girls, I too can see Jamie in them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My BIL brought that home and put it in one of the guest rooms without telling us. After he left we found it and laughed and laughed! We just kept him there in the corner. He still throws me off when the door is open and i walk by because he is life size! Scared the cleaning crew the first time!


LOLOL!!! That would be so funny!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I absolutely loved pick-up sticks. My children could take them or leave them, but I loved them. Good for playing alone too.
> 
> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


[/quote]
I still have a tube in the desk drawer.... My girls had Lincoln logs... Back in the day, Legos were only white, red and clear.. not all these specialty sets.... and I loved them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

On page 157 reading backwards, knitting, and watching Smokey and the Bandit. 
Hope everyone is doing great. 
Julie, so glad you have finally gotten to talk to Fale, hope you can get your mouse holes taken care of with no problems and hoping that Rufus and the poodle are doing well together. 
Caren, looks like you are having a lot of fun with the granddaughters. 
Shirley, love the postcard bag, so cool. 
Well, back to reading, I'm sure there are others posts I was going to reply to but having a CRAFT evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too...and on toasted bagels, English muffins, etc. I think my favorite is cream cheese with orange marmalade, but raspberry would be near the top too.


Bagels with cream cheese....a little lox, onions and capers on special occasions... (A Christmas morning tradition with our family.)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny poledra - very funny.
> 
> sam


Thought you'd like it.  :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lucky you with the rain, but you can keep it today. But wellies are so much nicer looking than they used to be. Chrissy has had some pretty neat looking ones.


I have black rain boots with all different color polka dots and then I have a slightly shorter pair with a turq. background and all florals... I love to wear then when we have rainy weather or for really big yard work projects...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to PBS website to see if I could watch the video but Inspector Morse is not available in my region so I guess I'm out of luck.


Netflix has them if you have netflix, they are in my instant watch que.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, so glad you have finally gotten to talk to Fale, hope you can get your mouse holes taken care of with no problems and hoping that Rufus and the poodle are doing well together.


Mouse holes done! Don't know yet about Rufus and the Boodle.
It is so nice when it is Fale on the phone, even though the conversation is always similar- intent is what is important.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have you seen the clear ones that are worn with striped or other decorative knee socks? I really like that look! My willies are boring black...because I'm so practical..but I'm going to make some boot cuffs to jazz them up.


I have clear pale blue shoes... a sporty Mary Jane style that I love to wear with my hand knit socks...... I will pick up some clear ones if they ever go on clearance at sketchers or DSW.... I'm going to do some boot cuffs or the girls.... (The grands) it would be such a quick easy way to accessorize and coordinate with their tops....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I found this on my FB page.


I hate this guys commercials but *that* is funny and I'm keeping it to send to a knitting friend or two....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to check into finding a "blue book" -- the only one I'm familiar with is about car values!!
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's made of scraps of velvet and corderoy


It really is lovely and so rich looking... a perfect piece of crazy quilting...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Especially little pretty notebooks? :thumbup:


I'm a sucker for all kinds of stationery supplies as well.. Love to have all different color pens and lots of notebooks...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Gee, I just caught up and have to go! My 71 year old neighbor is a Peace Corps volunteer in Africa doing HIV/Aids education. She's amazing and felt she needed a life intervention after her husband died. I haven't seen her for 10 mos., but she is in the states for a brief visit. We're spending the afternoon together before she heads back for another 17 months!


Good for her... We have some Peace Corps alum in the family.. I always thought it would be a nice thing to do for DH and I for a year or so.... but can't even consider it now that we have mom to watch out for and our own medical need to be near Dr.s at the moment.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> first to whoever shared the knit purl dishcloth (a dearest debi pattern) thank you for my new addiction. they are quick, love the difficult looking pattern, ha... so easy to do though. Sam, if you haven't made one, gotta try it.
> also this is a yummy dessert and quick:
> CHOCOLATE ECLAIR CAKE
> 1 box Graham Crackers
> ...


Love eclaires and this sounds heavenly,,,,, A bad thing to have in the house for sure.. I would have the whole thing gone in a day....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Praying for peace and comfort to saturate all your lives in this time. Also praying that DH's uncle will be painfree. Please give our best to your DH. This is quite a shock to everyone and one that is not welcomed. hugs for you, Zoe


This is beautiful, Zoe..... and so true that others are reaching out....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mouse holes done! Don't know yet about Rufus and the Boodle.
> It is so nice when it is Fale on the phone, even though the conversation is always similar- intent is what is important.


Wonderful on the holes. :thumbup: Yes, I'm sure just having communication with him of any kind is a good thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


The girls are darling and sure do look a lot alike.... I know you will have a wonderful visit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have one I made out of fabric post cards which was a fun project too as we were having postcard swaps with little quilts and addresses on the back - I decided I needed a bag and I will post a picture.


Your bag is wonderful and holds so many memories for you.... What a generous outpouring of love for you and your son...... I'm glad you kept a few for yourself,,,,,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I've only made it through page 160, but it is 1 AM and I must get to bed so I can get up and pick up before the cleaning lady.. Today was a particularly hard day.. I was able to go back to sleep this morning and didn't get up until 1. My 3:30, I was back in bed until 7,... I did have the neighbor stop by twice for a little help with knitting and will be sitting for the little girl Friday..... Sure need to get my act together by then... I didn't even call mom today to let her know that her hair appointment for Friday has been cancelled. That is 2 weeks in a row. We will have to go to the grocery store anyhow so maybe I can get her to try someplace closer for just a wash and style.... I may need this group to give me a collective swift kick to get out of this blue funk..... Off to bed.... Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How have we manged to get so far already? Left it and returned to dozens more pages- and a spilt so I can't respond . Decided to see if I had any photos of swans. HAven't found any yet, but did find this- thisis my photo of wht I am fairly sure is the house that sugar sugar posted last week. Knew at the time that I had seen it, this was about 3 years ago. As we are in 2013 not 2011 this photo was 5 years ago! 
And I found a swan photo- could be a young one as its colour doesn't look right. Maybe tomorrow when I go for a walk I will go looking for swans and see if I can find a black one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful on the holes. :thumbup: Yes, I'm sure just having communication with him of any kind is a good thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

darowil said:


> How have we manged to get so far already? Left it and returned to dozens more pages- and a spilt so I can't respond . Decided to see if I had any photos of swans. HAven't found any yet, but did find this- thisis my photo of wht I am fairly sure is the house that sugar sugar posted last week. Knew at the time that I had seen it, this was about 3 years ago. As we are in 2013 not 2011 this photo was 5 years ago!
> And I found a swan photo- could be a young one as its colour doesn't look right. Maybe tomorrow when I go for a walk I will go looking for swans and see if I can find a black one.


An extreme Queenslander!

That's a style of house for those who may not know


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> OOOps just lost my reply- computer mouse problem- hit a button on the side- don't know what it's real purpose is.
> was saying unfortunately a couple of times since I have known Fale, I have had several tens of thousands of dollars. But our welfare system does not allow one to use the money wisely, and it has been insufficient actually to generate a workable income.
> I don't think the family is discouraging the thought though.
> I sure hope we can fill the holes with more than plaster- which they seem to enjoy chomping through.
> And yes, the house smells with a lovely odour from the cooker!


Julie, do you have access to plain steel wool? That is what we have used to plug up mouse holes. They cannot chew through that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FYI sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 25 July '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187931-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189220-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing like having beer served in bed.

lolololololololololololol

sam



Pontuf said:


> What a coincidence! He is a frequent house guest but he never told me that he was a knitter!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver He does a great job... just isn't real great at remembering to include veggies.... fruits are pretty much out of the question!!!! He does like berries though and makes a mean flan or chocolate eclairs.[/quote said:


> Now that would suit me- I would quite happily not have many vegies or even fruit! Do try to make myslef have some as I know they are good for me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a beautifully warm and sunny Surrey. Temperatures are set to rise this morning.

Will have to do catch up later as I am going swimming again.

But in the meantime here are a couple of photos - all the Bs this time.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that would suit me- I would quite happily not have many vegies or even fruit! Do try to make myslef have some as I know they are good for me.


Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL I once make scones that turned out like that :shock:


plain flour?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's good to know that Cymbalta is effective for some. My daughter tried it and it did absolutely nothing for her so she's not taking something different. But with high blood pressure, high cholesterol, diabetes and arthritis, she has to take a handful of meds a couple of times a day AND insulin shots. She's the only one of my 4 children that have diabetes. And I only know of 2 family members that had it.
> JuneK


My brother was insulin diabetic from the age of 2. No one else in the family at all had or has it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> 
> Bacon Wrapped, Cream Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Very funny. No got stuck doing my deep curtsey!!! Now made it to my chair and am stuffing my face with a danish pastrty!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am having real problems with the Tea-party this week and not been sent notifications of new posts is anyone else?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I am having real problems with the Tea-party this week and not been sent notifications of new posts is anyone else?


Yes, this has been the same for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> when i turned fifty i suddenly realized "no" and "because i don't want to" were words i could use - was allowed to use and mean it. they weren't profane. it was very liberating.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> I am having real problems with the Tea-party this week and not been sent notifications of new posts is anyone else?


I never get notifications .... just a weekly newsletter. Each day i got to my posts and click on the one i want from the previous day and go from there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> If anyone has a few minutes with nothing particular to do - I invite you to check out my blog which I started in 2008 -- All my work is there and if you do go in , start at the beginning by going as far back as you can, or start in the front- but most of my quilts are in the early years. just click on older posts. There are thread painting classes, lots of post cards, stained glass stepping stones we made and I taught in Arizona and on and on. I hope you will pay me a visit.
> 
> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca


And I can see why it's your favorite...it's ONE of mine,too. Beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> Our school district collects supplies for students in need along with a few area churches that fill backpacks. Putting in a knit hat is a great idea! And, there is nothing like a brand new box of crayons. You're right...before we know it, our grandkids will be doing this!


A couple of our tv stations have "fill the bus" drives every Aug. to collect school supplies for needy students. The donations are very generous!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just crossed the boarder, should be home I about an hour.
> My girls yippie!!!!! I am so happy.


Yay! Have fun with them. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are marching toward spring and we are marching toward fall - not a good thought. i want warm weather year around.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Enjoyed all the pictures posted from the gathering at Sams. Also the beautiful flowers and LOVE the water pictures...been in the 100 or high 90s for so long....and now smoke. Thank you all for the love and caring for all the KTPrs. Only sewing and crochet...when I get a chance
Happy to visit here. ~Pat~[/quote]

So enjoyed hearing from you, Pat. Hope you'll decide to 'chime' in more often. Since you've been keeping up with us, you know more voices are always welcome!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tryalot said:



> An extreme Queenslander!
> 
> That's a style of house for those who may not know


even if it is Victoria! But it is an extreme Queenslander isn't it. Wonder if that means it would be very cold in the winter? Maybe they have insulated the floor and/or heated it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm actually caught up on the TP! 
Maybe I can try some of the digests now- haven't looked at them since before I wen taway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am having real problems with the Tea-party this week and not been sent notifications of new posts is anyone else?


I'm getting loads- just deleted 18 of them and opened one so they keep coming.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is awesome Purple!! I just love your ideas. I would love to spend some time with you. We could have so much fun -- you look at doing things so much like i do. I start something and rarely if ever have any idea what i am going to end up with. I bet you had so much fun doing this bag. I have one I made out of fabric post cards which was a fun project too as we were having postcard swaps with little quilts and addresses on the back - I decided I needed a bag and I will post a picture. I am so impressed with this one of yours. Great job!! Surprised there is so much purple in it!!! :wink: :!:
> 
> Wow.. so much talent
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> First thing we do when we get to Nana's house.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my favorite parts about going to Canada.


I use HP sauce a lot. Cant you get it at home?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> One of my favorite parts about going to Canada.


I use HP sauce a lot. Cant you get it at home?

Good grief... i double posted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I use HP sauce a lot. Cant you get it at home?
> 
> Good grief... i double posted.


We all do this at times- just to make Gwen feel better of course!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To whet your appetite, Sam I found this photo of a beach in Rarotonga- Titikaveka.


Oh wow!! :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am fixing to get around and go after keagan sister and i are meeting again splitting the difference between nashville, i know he has had a great filled wk. made to feel like the vip i am sure. i know he has stayed in the pool all he could, cause he loves the water. 
about time to wake kolby up, i am postponing it, cause its so peaceful  he is just a nerdie 14 yr old. keagan will be a senior this yr. can't believe these two are that age. oh well, i am fast approaching the big 60 on the 3rd. really i just am in disbelief, sister and i decided not to ever act our age. i know i don't think older and mature thoughts all the time, i still do the goofy stuff and say the gooofy stuff. so where is the mature mind????? gotta get around, i wish i had the trip over, at least its not supposed to rain, we had more rain yesterday around 7:00. we have had more than our share this wk. you can't tell i mowed tues at all. 
everyone have a good day and peaceful thoughts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifully warm and sunny Surrey. Temperatures are set to rise this morning.
> 
> Will have to do catch up later as I am going swimming again.
> 
> But in the meantime here are a couple of photos - all the Bs this time.....


Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. I am glad we are not expecting your temp today. 30C/ 86F is too hot for me I like my 22c/ 72F better.

Enjoy your swim, the girls are up and ready for the day, well a couple hours ago they got up. Don't understand why the teens want to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, do you have access to plain steel wool? That is what we have used to plug up mouse holes. They cannot chew through that.


Hopefully what was done yesterday has blocked them well enough, but I will certainly remember the steel wool for future invasions- do you know, does it matter if it is the soap impregnated variety? That I know for sure we can get locally.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Packing my bags to move to this island, hope they have a good delivery service I bet I'll have to mail order yarns.. ROFL


I will meet you there. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifully warm and sunny Surrey. Temperatures are set to rise this morning.
> 
> Will have to do catch up later as I am going swimming again.
> 
> But in the meantime here are a couple of photos - all the Bs this time.....


Always lovely to see the photos- we are two minutes shy of Friday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I use HP sauce a lot. Cant you get it at home?
> 
> Good grief... i double posted.


There are some stores that carry it but it is closer to drive to Canada for me. When I so go over I can visit with my dear friend I've known for years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How have we manged to get so far already? Left it and returned to dozens more pages- and a spilt so I can't respond . Decided to see if I had any photos of swans. HAven't found any yet, but did find this- thisis my photo of wht I am fairly sure is the house that sugar sugar posted last week. Knew at the time that I had seen it, this was about 3 years ago. As we are in 2013 not 2011 this photo was 5 years ago!
> And I found a swan photo- could be a young one as its colour doesn't look right. Maybe tomorrow when I go for a walk I will go looking for swans and see if I can find a black one.


Yep, thats the same house :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> plain flour?


probably LOL :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Next best thing happening today....paddle boats at Twin Lakes with DGS...hope the weatherman is correct - 80 degrees with sun and small breeze today!



Marianne818 said:


> I'd sign up for the paddle wheel boat ride.. but I'd be tempted to stay in New Orleans.. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.


Sounds delicious to me!! Thanks for the morning pictures!
JUneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Next best thing happening today....paddle boats at Twin Lakes with DGS...hope the weatherman is correct - 80 degrees with sun and small breeze today!


 :thumbup: Have a great day


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That doesn't give you much time there...maybe Rufus' new owner will watch Ringo for you for the short time and then you'll avoid the boarding fees. And, give Rufus and Ringo a small reunion too!!



Lurker 2 said:


> All booked and paid for- except for Ringo's boarding fee! I go on the 28th September, return on the 1st October- at mid-night our time- made a mistake in the booking, although it was cheaper, and should be ok for the trip through Sydney.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll bet they are a delight...I'm looking forward to growing older with my grandkids and seeing them blossom.


I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young. 
The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just could not get into eating lox...I guess I'm just not a fan of the smoked taste---don't like smoked turkey or other smoked fish either. But, it sure is a favorite at any brunches I attend...that table is the busiest.


Dreamweaver said:


> Bagels with cream cheese....a little lox, onions and capers on special occasions... (A Christmas morning tradition with our family.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a little nudge---could never attempt to kick you--you must need the down time for yourself and this is your body and mind's way of letting you know this...you'll bounce back, I'm sure. Just bounce back a little and do what only needs to be done and leave the rest for another day...take each day like that for awhile, just doing what has to be done...then when it's ready, your body will let you know when it's time to do some of the other things...it's just your body's way of hanging on to energy reserve. Wish I could come down and give you a spell of relief...I'd take your Mom shopping, hair dressers, nail salon and anywhere else she needs...I'd even help her go through magazines and other accumulations. Better days are ahead of you!!

To cheer you...my sister, who went through exactly what you've been through, just got released from both doctors - neurosurgeon for her back surgery (when she began taking the pain killers and ended up with the colon emergency) and from the gastrointestinal doctors for her colostomy reversal -- you'll be in this same situation in a few months...stay strong and you'll make it through. Prayers and thoughts of you every day.



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I've only made it through page 160, but it is 1 AM and I must get to bed so I can get up and pick up before the cleaning lady.. Today was a particularly hard day.. I was able to go back to sleep this morning and didn't get up until 1. My 3:30, I was back in bed until 7,... I did have the neighbor stop by twice for a little help with knitting and will be sitting for the little girl Friday..... Sure need to get my act together by then... I didn't even call mom today to let her know that her hair appointment for Friday has been cancelled. That is 2 weeks in a row. We will have to go to the grocery store anyhow so maybe I can get her to try someplace closer for just a wash and style.... I may need this group to give me a collective swift kick to get out of this blue funk..... Off to bed.... Tomorrow is another day....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

oddball said:


> What beautiful postcards Shirley. I have seen some before but not as striking as yours. You are one clever lady. x


Love them too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a great idea....I'll pass it along to our Township Office --- they have their own bus system that routes to our seniors and disability residsents who find it hard to get out....the bus makes routes to shopping, hair appointments, senior citizen centers, some doctor appointments (others are handled by volunteer drivers) and appointments with nurses, counselors and seminars at the Township offices. They could just have big signs on these busses to advertise their collection of the supplies.



jknappva said:


> A couple of our tv stations have "fill the bus" drives every Aug. to collect school supplies for needy students. The donations are very generous!
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...grandkids look wonderful-look like a younger version of Jamie. Love seeing Seth adjusting his trunks for the camera. Too cute. Enjoy your visit with the GKS.
> 
> Take care and enjoy some knitting time.


They are definitely a younger Jamie. They remind me of Jamie and Chrissy when they were younger. Right now they are getting their hair and nails done by aunt Chrissy. He was so upset with his shorts said they were not working right. 
Getting spoiled this week Daniel is doing half the cooking. Pancakes and waffles for breakfast.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought these looked good going to try them out this week.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> My DGD will be thrilled about this. She decided earlier this year that she wanted to live a vegan lifestyle. I admire her determination and she is doing very well at it. She is 14.
> EJ


My Chrissy is vegetarian so I try to find lots of foods that she will eat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Boys and their shorts---always seems to be in need of adjusting....so funny. I think that was the genesis of the longer board shorts...but I don't see how they'd be comfortable when they're wet and right below the knee--



NanaCaren said:


> They are definitely a younger Jamie. They remind me of Jamie and Chrissy when they were younger. Right now they are getting their hair and nails done by aunt Chrissy. He was so upset with his shorts said they were not working right.
> Getting spoiled this week Daniel is doing half the cooking. Pancakes and waffles for breakfast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I made the spaghetti squash au gratin recipe last night and served it with grilled shrimp and grilled corn. It was very good and a medium squash made more than enough for 6 people. Instead of sour cream, I made a white sauce and then added in the bits and pieces of cheese that I had here - some cheddar, gruyere and mozzarella. I added butter sauted onion, red pepper and celery along with thyme and salt & pepper with just a dash of grey poupon mustard and fresh lemon. I made my whole meal of just that, it's very tasty. Would be a good dish for Chrissy and the whole family.



NanaCaren said:


> My Chrissy is vegetarian so I try to find lots of foods that she will eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow!! :thumbup:


It is lovely, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That doesn't give you much time there...maybe Rufus' new owner will watch Ringo for you for the short time and then you'll avoid the boarding fees. And, give Rufus and Ringo a small reunion too!!


That is a thought! must follow that up for the future!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Knowing Purple... I'll bet freestyle as she is a go with the flow kind o gal and extremely creative....


She is amazing -- I love that purple bag! I imagine she didn't plan it -- just started and carried on until it was done. Amazing lady - She is just as nice as she is talented too!

I love her sense of humor -- so many interesting, talented, nice people on this Tea Party


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> My son-in-law actually has dreams about Lawry's. When he worked for us at our print shop, it was right across the street from the downtown Dallas location. Years later, he became a bartender there for awhile. We still all go in as a family about once a year and he is still remembered and we all pig out....... Love it all. At Christmas, they have carolers in Victorian dress and it is lovely..


Years ago I made specialty ice creams for the Dallas Lawry's, had really great meals there, nothing like that where I am now dang it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I think it's the same guy, the Dos Equis ? I think that's the beer he does, commercials.


It is...I compared pictures.. LOL.. I love it!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> How have we manged to get so far already? Left it and returned to dozens more pages- and a spilt so I can't respond . Decided to see if I had any photos of swans. HAven't found any yet, but did find this- thisis my photo of wht I am fairly sure is the house that sugar sugar posted last week. Knew at the time that I had seen it, this was about 3 years ago. As we are in 2013 not 2011 this photo was 5 years ago!
> And I found a swan photo- could be a young one as its colour doesn't look right. Maybe tomorrow when I go for a walk I will go looking for swans and see if I can find a black one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, i am fast approaching the big 60 on the 3rd. really i just am in disbelief, sister and i decided not to ever act our age. i know i don't think older and mature thoughts all the time, i still do the goofy stuff and say the gooofy stuff. so where is the mature mind????? g


That is exactly the right attitude about aging in my opinion.I am ahead of you and try never to act my age! I have decided I will pay attention to my 'inside' even if my 'outside' gets old and wrinkled! There is a young person hiding in all of us -- I decided I would continue being her - as long as I possibly could. My father refused to grow old - to the point of foolishness -- I hope I am not foolish but I sure don't intend to be one day older than I can help;

From the posts on this Tea Party I think there are a lot of like minded people aging quietly - smoothly and with 
humor and kindness! We can't stop the days going by but we can keep a young attitude. Good for you!

Are you an August baby too?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> If anyone has a few minutes with nothing particular to do - I invite you to check out my blog which I started in 2008 -- All my work is there and if you do go in , start at the beginning by going as far back as you can, or start in the front- but most of my quilts are in the early years. just click on older posts. There are thread painting classes, lots of post cards, stained glass stepping stones we made and I taught in Arizona and on and on. I hope you will pay me a visit.
> 
> http://shirl-.blogspot.ca


WOW,!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am having real problems with the Tea-party this week and not been sent notifications of new posts is anyone else?


I haven't been getting mine this week a first for me. I go to watched topics to find the Tea Party.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> , i wish i had the trip over, at least its not supposed to rain, we had more rain yesterday around 7:00. we have had more than our share this wk. you can't tell i mowed tues at all.
> everyone have a good day and peaceful thoughts.


We had rain for most of the day yesterday.. last night the storms were so loud the thunder shook the windows!!! not much sleep until it settled around 3:45 this morning. :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I will meet you there. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Forgot to post morning coffee, so here it is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your bag is wonderful and holds so many memories for you.... What a generous outpouring of love for you and your son...... I'm glad you kept a few for yourself,,,,,


I really don't know what I would have done without those wonderful cards arriving every day! from all over the world!
They gave him comfort too -- he couldn't believe we were in the thoughts of all those people. Even Pat, who doesn't say much especially then as he was heart broken, watched for the cards.

It still warms my heart. It was started by a girl on the group I had organized Learningfa (fiber arts) and they contacted the 
former students and told everyone on their blogs, and their posts. unbelievable. I decided then to try to pay it forward. So have shared my work ever since and think of Rob everytime I post a picture as he was so proud of my work -- of all three of my kids he was the oldest and loved the work I did - he was so creative too. He did wonderful pen and ink drawings. We used to 
'draw together when he was a teenager' He was very troubled in lots of ways from the time he was a teenager but we were very close -In one of our conversations two weeks before he died he told me to never stop creating and never to be embarrassed about sharing my work as it had given him so much pleasure over the years and he knew others would feel the same way.

Enough! Shirley -- but thanks for your kindness and your post dreamweaver. (I always liked your avatar name) it opens doors when we dream and weave our dreams into reality. You are in my thoughts all the time Jynx.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I made the spaghetti squash au gratin recipe last night and served it with grilled shrimp and grilled corn. It was very good and a medium squash made more than enough for 6 people. Instead of sour cream, I made a white sauce and then added in the bits and pieces of cheese that I had here - some cheddar, gruyere and mozzarella. I added butter sauted onion, red pepper and celery along with thyme and salt & pepper with just a dash of grey poupon mustard and fresh lemon. I made my whole meal of just that, it's very tasty. Would be a good dish for Chrissy and the whole family.


Sounds very good, mmmm. I'd have to leave out the cheese Chrissy is allergic to dairy. I will try it your way and make one without any cheese for Chrisy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young.
> The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


Pretty girl for sure!!! Hi PJ'S!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a little nudge---could never attempt to kick you--you must need the down time for yourself and this is your body and mind's way of letting you know this...you'll bounce back, I'm sure. Just bounce back a little and do what only needs to be done and leave the rest for another day...take each day like that for awhile, just doing what has to be done...then when it's ready, your body will let you know when it's time to do some of the other things...it's just your body's way of hanging on to energy reserve. Wish I could come down and give you a spell of relief...I'd take your Mom shopping, hair dressers, nail salon and anywhere else she needs...I'd even help her go through magazines and other accumulations. Better days are ahead of you!!
> 
> To cheer you...my sister, who went through exactly what you've been through, just got released from both doctors - neurosurgeon for her back surgery (when she began taking the pain killers and ended up with the colon emergency) and from the gastrointestinal doctors for her colostomy reversal -- you'll be in this same situation in a few months...stay strong and you'll make it through. Prayers and thoughts of you every day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are here for you dreamweaver.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Forgot to post morning coffee, so here it is.


Yummmmmmmm :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This is beautiful, Zoe..... and so true that others are reaching out....


Jynx, I would that I could surround you all and wrap everyone up in the love and comfort that friendship/family brings. You have all done so much for me. This KTP family really is one that understands us all, prays for us all, sends us healing wishes, laughs and cries with us. Wow! I could not ask for a better supportive group of kindred souls anywhere! I wish I really was a fairy godmother and could simply woosh all the hurts and pains away from everyone. hmmmm, of course it goes without saying that I would also woooooshhhhhhhhhhhh you all into Sam's back forty for the second Knit A Palooza. Mind you,,,,,someone would have to direct the incoming or there could be a pile-up and leave us all in fits of giggles!!! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...heads I win, tails you lose.....ROFL


GrandmaDi said:


> We should probably flip a quarter for it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a beautifully warm and sunny Surrey. Temperatures are set to rise this morning.
> 
> Will have to do catch up later as I am going swimming again.
> 
> But in the meantime here are a couple of photos - all the Bs this time.....


Have coffee, beautiful pictures, love the bird bath in the brook, so nice. Great start of my day. Thanks


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a great idea!



RookieRetiree said:


> That doesn't give you much time there...maybe Rufus' new owner will watch Ringo for you for the short time and then you'll avoid the boarding fees. And, give Rufus and Ringo a small reunion too!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Jynx, I would that I could surround you all and wrap everyone up in the love and comfort that friendship/family brings. You have all done so much for me. This KTP family really is one that understands us all, prays for us all, sends us healing wishes, laughs and cries with us. Wow! I could not ask for a better supportive group of kindred souls anywhere! I wish I really was a fairy godmother and could simply woosh all the hurts and pains away from everyone. hmmmm, of course it goes without saying that I would also woooooshhhhhhhhhhhh you all into Sam's back forty for the second Knit A Palooza. Mind you,,,,,someone would have to direct the incoming or there could be a pile-up and leave us all in fits of giggles!!! Zoe


Just don't drop me in the corn field please.. ROFL... the neighbors have a nice pond, I'd like to land there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh and watch out for the in ground trampoline.. may bounce someone back up to you!! :shock:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

caren. She is just lovely

quote=NanaCaren]I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young. 
The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I never get notifications .... just a weekly newsletter. Each day i got to my posts and click on the one i want from the previous day and go from there.


I would suggest those who are having problems - make sure you are subscribed to this section.

go to the top of the page where it says 'my profile'

click on it -- scroll down to Sections and make sure you are subscribed to 2 important sections (grin)

#1 Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234

#2 Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities

also make sure you have 'ticked' send notifications ( there are two little boxes- click on both)

This will put both these sections on your home page. then *when you post on a topic you will be sure to receive notifications) you can also go into 'my posts once you have done that - and scroll down to the topic you are interested in). Just remember to post one post at the beginning of each weekly change over of the tea Party -

watch for Sams notice - then go to the top of the old tp which he is leaving and 'unwatch' then go to the NEW
thread at the address he gives bookmark it and and post something - you will then get all the notifications. If by chance there is a glitch-- just go to the bookmark. there are 3 or 4 different ways you can find us.

I usually just go to the section (swaps' etc.) and look for the link and click on it. One of the good things about the new section is that everytime there is a post we end up at or near the top of the page so you can follow it that way.

hope this isn't too confusing - KP is so huge, that it can be intimidating - trying to find a topic.*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you had photo shopped his picture in. LOL How funny to have a life size cutout of him....LOL


Pontuf said:


> LOL Kaye! I was wondering if anyone would get it. So far just you and Dianne!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just don't drop me in the corn field please.. ROFL... the neighbors have a nice pond, I'd like to land there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh and watch out for the in ground trampoline.. may bounce someone back up to you!! :shock:


hahhaahah, Marianne, I would wooooshhhhhh you in first then so you have plenty of landing room. Perhaps Sam will spread out the bubbling wrap (the pink one!) for you. Then you can direct all the other incoming bodies. Mind you, you could always bring some stash along and use that for the comfiest landing pad anywhere around............. just a thought!!!!! and bring your coffee with you, refills are always freely given at Sam's tea parlour! As for the corn, we could make popped corn........ someone has to bring the butter........... yes, and the carmel for carmel popped corn! (I don't think there is chocolate popped corn....... pity..........) Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> hahhaahah, Marianne, I would wooooshhhhhh you in first then so you have plenty of landing room. Perhaps Sam will spread out the bubbling wrap (the pink one!) for you. Then you can direct all the other incoming bodies. Mind you, you could always bring some stash along and use that for the comfiest landing pad anywhere around............. just a thought!!!!! and bring your coffee with you, refills are always freely given at Sam's tea parlour! Zoe


I could do that... extra stash for soft landings, I'm sure Sam has some stash from the KAP he could loan out also!!! the trampoline might be a fun landing though.. well, PJ's and I would love it for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully what was done yesterday has blocked them well enough, but I will certainly remember the steel wool for future invasions- do you know, does it matter if it is the soap impregnated variety? That I know for sure we can get locally.


Oh! I have a S.O.S pads (the kind with soap) blocking a couple holes in the cabinet under the sink where we think we had a mouse last year coming in, haven't seen him since the cats moved in. The holes are manmade though, they didn't seal around the pipes, just left gapping holes.
Had forgotten about that. 
:shock:  So yes, they work.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I could do that... extra stash for soft landings, I'm sure Sam has some stash from the KAP he could loan out also!!! the trampoline might be a fun landing though.. well, PJ's and I would love it for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


yah, and you could safely land C and your Mom! (We could arrange for someone to make crop circles in that corn field so we could have a landing pad marked out........... but don't tell the farmer as I am sure by the time we are done, he will be a firm believer in aliens landing in his corn field. Then we would more than make a little posting in the Defiance newspaper!..............) Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> yah, and you could safely land C and your Mom! (We could arrange for someone to make crop circles in that corn field so we could have a landing pad marked out........... but don't tell the farmer as I am sure by the time we are done, he will be a firm believer in aliens landing in his corn field. Then we would more than make a little posting in the Defiance newspaper!..............) Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:  :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oh dear, I am getting carried away...........I should have been movie script writer.......I need to go get some coffee........... Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have to get going, my Dr appointment was cancelled due to the storm last night knocked the power out, is back up but I guess their computer system is totally messed up, only taking patients with special needs at this time. But my mammogram appointment got moved up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Tomorrow will be a SS day, I hate going and sitting over there, but have to talk with them in person and go over some paper work that one of us has gotten wrong, LOL. Hope it's on their part, LOL As I know I am a female.. ROFL. I'd love to have been born in 1972.. but then I think of the fun I would have missed out on! Oh well, I'm sure it won't take long once I get to show them my birth certificate and all the other ton of paperwork they want to see. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A couple of our tv stations have "fill the bus" drives every Aug. to collect school supplies for needy students. The donations are very generous!
> JuneK


The place DH worked for in San Antonio does that too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> WOW,!!!!!!


http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca

it is also under my posts below the workshops link


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young.
> The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


Such lovely girls, truly a blessing, I too enjoyed my DGDs, they were so much fun, and still are although, they are all grown now, but when we get together it's so much fun, they love to tell me new things and see my face :shock: LOL LOL.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young.
> The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


lovely young lady -- she sure looks like a nice girl! I am sure she must be if she is related to you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is exactly the right attitude about aging in my opinion.I am ahead of you and try never to act my age! I have decided I will pay attention to my 'inside' even if my 'outside' gets old and wrinkled! There is a young person hiding in all of us -- I decided I would continue being her - as long as I possibly could. My father refused to grow old - to the point of foolishness -- I hope I am not foolish but I sure don't intend to be one day older than I can help;
> 
> From the posts on this Tea Party I think there are a lot of like minded people aging quietly - smoothly and with
> humor and kindness! We can't stop the days going by but we can keep a young attitude. Good for you!
> ...


Feel the same way, a November baby, with a Christmas attitude :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Forgot to post morning coffee, so here it is.


Oh my now you got my heart, love it.  thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Jynx, I would that I could surround you all and wrap everyone up in the love and comfort that friendship/family brings. You have all done so much for me. This KTP family really is one that understands us all, prays for us all, sends us healing wishes, laughs and cries with us. Wow! I could not ask for a better supportive group of kindred souls anywhere! I wish I really was a fairy godmother and could simply woosh all the hurts and pains away from everyone. hmmmm, of course it goes without saying that I would also woooooshhhhhhhhhhhh you all into Sam's back forty for the second Knit A Palooza. Mind you,,,,,someone would have to direct the incoming or there could be a pile-up and leave us all in fits of giggles!!! Zoe


Love you Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> yah, and you could safely land C and your Mom! (We could arrange for someone to make crop circles in that corn field so we could have a landing pad marked out........... but don't tell the farmer as I am sure by the time we are done, he will be a firm believer in aliens landing in his corn field. Then we would more than make a little posting in the Defiance newspaper!..............) Zoe


LOL LOL! you guys are so funny, can't stop laughing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> He's the most interesting man in the world in the Dos Equis beer commercial that always says, "Be thirsty, my friends" at the end
> 
> EDIT: Now that I looked back at Poledra's post, I don't think it is the same guy...have to wait for her to respond


NO, you have the right man


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just give it a try, you might surprise yoursel :thumbup:


I agree -- I really believe each and every one of us has talent in some ways. some are free wheeling -- others are the opposite - some are talented in math, some are talented in history - some are talented in gardening, some are talented in cooking -- each of us is worthwhile, and each of us contributes. We should never envy another's talents without looking closely at our selves and realize that that person likely could not accomplish what you do.

I really believe that. I also think that 'trying something you don't think you can do' opens doors for people -- and often they can do the 'impossible' that is why I wanted to do the workshops -- to open doors. It is working too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Such lovely girls, truly a blessing, I too enjoyed my DGDs, they were so much fun, and still are although, they are all grown now, but when we get together it's so much fun, they love to tell mw things and see my face :shock: LOL LOL.


Our pool fun has been ruined for today.  Good thing aunt Chrissy is here to save the day and do girly things with them. )


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca
> 
> it is also under my posts below the workshops link


I really love your blog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Randhurst is totally redone and Harry Caray's and Billy Goat Tavern now have places in there along with PF Changs and others. I'm pretty sure the 94th Aero Squadron has been closed for awhile. You'lll need to come back for a visit so we can visit your old haunts.


I can adapt to a lot of changes but moving the Billy Goat tavern. that is sacrilegious ....... Don't mess with tradition...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

EJS said:


> My DGD will be thrilled about this. She decided earlier this year that she wanted to live a vegan lifestyle. I admire her determination and she is doing very well at it. She is 14.
> EJ


My GD is vegetarian... for the most part... and she started by choice at a very young age She is now 17, At first, she would eat some chicken.. now seafood is about her only exception and she does do dairy....not much on eggs... I think this all started at about age 7. it certainly hasn't stunted her growth... She is a smidge under 6'...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Is the original still underground on Lower Wacker Drive? Is the one in Wheeling just another one they opened?

?


Dreamweaver said:


> I can adapt to a lot of changes but moving the Billy Goat tavern. that is sacrilegious ....... Don't mess with tradition...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL! you guys are so funny, can't stop laughing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


ok, Patches, you wipe that smirk right off your face as you are designated to be making those crop circles in the place that Marianne chooses! LOL............Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She is amazing -- I love that purple bag! I imagine she didn't plan it -- just started and carried on until it was done. Amazing lady - She is just as nice as she is talented too!
> 
> I love her sense of humor -- so many interesting, talented, nice people on this Tea Party


Thank you Shirley, now I'm blushing     
I think there are loads of talented and lovely people here. xx


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree -- I really believe each and every one of us has talent in some ways. some are free wheeling -- others are the opposite - some are talented in math, some are talented in history - some are talented in gardening, some are talented in cooking -- each of us is worthwhile, and each of us contributes. We should never envy another's talents without looking closely at our selves and realize that that person likely could not accomplish what you do.
> 
> I really believe that. I also think that 'trying something you don't think you can do' opens doors for people -- and often they can do the 'impossible' that is why I wanted to do the workshops -- to open doors. It is working too.


ok Shirley, I umm, gonna need your talents here! You need to be making those postcards and send them out to the KTP family letting each one know when their arrival time is to land in the crop circle. Of course Sam has to have one so he can have the welcoming committee out there to greet them all with Bentley! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Have coffee, beautiful pictures, love the bird bath in the brook, so nice. Great start of my day. Thanks


Thank you Patches, but the blackbird is in my pond. :lol: xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just don't drop me in the corn field please.. ROFL... the neighbors have a nice pond, I'd like to land there :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh and watch out for the in ground trampoline.. may bounce someone back up to you!! :shock:


Can you bounce from the trampoline into the pool. That would be neat!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Can you bounce from the trampoline into the pool. That would be neat!!!


Then dry off and wrap in bubble wrap?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry for the rain today Caren. But i love the flagstone around your pool!



NanaCaren said:


> Our pool fun has been ruined for today.  Good thing aunt Chrissy is here to save the day and do girly things with them. )


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree -- I really believe each and every one of us has talent in some ways. some are free wheeling -- others are the opposite - some are talented in math, some are talented in history - some are talented in gardening, some are talented in cooking -- each of us is worthwhile, and each of us contributes. We should never envy another's talents without looking closely at our selves and realize that that person likely could not accomplish what you do.
> 
> I really believe that. I also think that 'trying something you don't think you can do' opens doors for people -- and often they can do the 'impossible' that is why I wanted to do the workshops -- to open doors. It is working too.


And of course, if at first you don't succeed - CHEAT!!!!!!! Works for me. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Our pool fun has been ruined for today.  Good thing aunt Chrissy is here to save the day and do girly things with them. )


I love swimming in the rain, but NOT if there is lightening around.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Purple Fi, you must have a crop circle too! Here is one for you and the purple club! It is up to you to figure out how to get it down here! perhaps you need to put on your purple tights!? Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> NO, you have the right man


The " be thirsty my friend" guy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I never lost a swap postcard. not one and I ended up with 350 over 3 years not counting the ones with no addresses that were sent in memory of Rob.
> 
> Would love to see the rest when you have time to post. I wonder how you have the time to do all the beautiful things you do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while heather does live in Indianapolis the wedding is in ft wayne - the groom lives in ft wayne - I am not sure why they are having the wedding there - i'll ask Heidi when she gets home - she and the boys are at the 127 garage sale - it will be interesting to see what the boys come home with.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, I think there's one near Indianapolis or Bloomington, IN...I know we went there when DD was at IU...maybe you can extend your trip to the wedding at Heather's to take the kids---they'd enjoy it, I'm sure.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Then dry off and wrap in bubble wrap?


With the temperature here, over 30 atm, I would n ot dry off, just run around and drip dry. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Purple Fi, you must have a crop circle too! Here is one for you and the purple club! It is up to you to figure out how to get it down here! perhaps you need to put on your purple tights!? Zoe


Love the crop circles, not sure if my legs would look that good in tights. I have very skinny ankles and I'm knocked kneed!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> ok, Patches, you wipe that smirk right off your face as you are designated to be making those crop circles in the place that Marianne chooses! LOL............Zoe


LOL LOL :shock: OMG!!!!! OK :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which one did you get?

sam



Tessadele said:


> All I needed for complete happiness was a Meccano set; Julian bought me one for my 70th. birthday.
> Hope your aches & pains are improving & you are relaxing after all your hard work for the KAP.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi wrote:
Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.}

Sounds good to me but I would leave out the raspberries.
EJ


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Purple Fi, you must have a crop circle too! Here is one for you and the purple club! It is up to you to figure out how to get it down here! perhaps you need to put on your purple tights!? Zoe


OMG!!! I really can't stop laughing, 5, you are contagious, look at us, LOL LOL. Love it :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Enjoyed all the pictures posted from the gathering at Sams. Also the beautiful flowers and LOVE the water pictures...been in the 100 or high 90s for so long....and now smoke. Thank you all for the love and caring for all the KTPrs. Only sewing and crochet...when I get a chance
> Happy to visit here. ~Pat~


It is so good to hear from you again, pat. We've missed you a good deal. Hope the weather cools off for you soon. Best wishes to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful Shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> If anyone has a few minutes with nothing particular to do - I invite you to check out my blog which I started in 2008 -- All my work is there and if you do go in , start at the beginning by going as far back as you can, or start in the front- but most of my quilts are in the early years. just click on older posts. There are thread painting classes, lots of post cards, stained glass stepping stones we made and I taught in Arizona and on and on. I hope you will pay me a visit.
> 
> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> OMG!!! I really can't stop laughing, 5, you are contagious, look at us, LOL LOL. Love it :lol:


 :shock: LOL, chicken pox are contagious and so is your laughter!!!! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.}
> 
> Sounds good to me but I would leave out the raspberries.
> EJ


I can offer you nectarines instead?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am having real problems with the Tea-party this week and not been sent notifications of new posts is anyone else?


I'm not having a problem at the moment, silverowl, but then I got into trouble about 6 or 7 weeks ago for accidently sending the notice to SPAM. Therefore, I'm I'm getting them through my other account. As long as I stay alert and keep the daily posting for the latest Digest and check into my 'watched topics' list, I can keep current.

WhenI checked in first thing this AM (and hour or more after the usual time for the Digest to show up) there was nothing andI thought that I'd really screwed up something again. But it was there whenI checked just before noon EDT USA.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mmmmmmm....I'll be right over!


PurpleFi said:


> Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I have just realized I had caught up on the latest posts, but I think I've missed a few in the middle so I shall go back and see what I have missed. If you get what I mean - cos I don't


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When I pointed our her error in the matter and told her that her actions were not acceptable and we could take it to the Board if she needed to do that. She backed down. I told her to test the child to see if she could do the math and then we could discuss the need to fail her. She tested; child displayed her grasp of the material to completely acceptable levels and no more was said about failing her.
> 
> Since then, I've taught all of them that stating calmly and respectfully but firmly that a decision or behavior is not acceptable and asking for other choices most often defuses problem situations--regardless of the ages of those involved or their rank.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I frequently use the "not acceptable' approach when people give me an answer that I consider untimely or unreasonable. As to teachers...... and I love them, many a discussion was had with "acceptable" guidelines. mine were usually tougher than theirs. For example, sending home creative writing without grammatical correction.... so as not to step on their creativity. My feeling is that no one will even look at your great idea if it cannot be succinctly and correctly presented... I told her to send all papers home to me and they would be rechecked and the girls would be required to rewrite them to my criteria..... All their "A's" would mean nothing if they were not learning basic skills....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Darowil!


darowil said:


> We all do this at times- just to make Gwen feel better of course!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you use soy milk to make the white sauce ---if so, then that would be yummy---is there such a thing as soy cheese? It was quite rich & next time, think I'll add just a saving of fresh nutmeg...which I think tastes good with anything with a creamy sauce.



NanaCaren said:


> Sounds very good, mmmm. I'd have to leave out the cheese Chrissy is allergic to dairy. I will try it your way and make one without any cheese for Chrisy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the crop circles, not sure if my legs would look that good in tights. I have very skinny ankles and I'm knocked kneed!!!!!


lol :XD: You would need to knit up some padding then and tuck them into the tights! or borrow Sam's pink tutu, only make it a long one! hmmm, with this pink tutu, you would not mind how skinny your legs and ankles are cause you would still feel wonderful! lol Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Look at those curls....beautiful! And a big HEY to Jamie in the background!
quote=NanaCaren]I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young. 
The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That storm has made it's way through our KTP area - first Marianne's, then us, then Sam, and now you!! Have some fun "indoor" activities...anyone ready to learn to crochet?



NanaCaren said:


> Our pool fun has been ruined for today.  Good thing aunt Chrissy is here to save the day and do girly things with them. )


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The original is still downtown and so is Harry Caray's....but there are several new locations in the suburbs. Cheeseboorger, anyone!



Dreamweaver said:


> I can adapt to a lot of changes but moving the Billy Goat tavern. that is sacrilegious ....... Don't mess with tradition...


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> If you like goat cheese or a very soft cheese. blue cheese might be good with it too.


Thanks, I had not thought of that a blue cheese is one of his favorites. Could use the cream cheese for everyone else.
EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes...it's still where it's always been...Cubs curse and all!



Pontuf said:


> Is the original still underground on Lower Wacker Drive? Is the one in Wheeling just another one they opened?
> 
> ?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> lol :XD: You would need to knit up some padding then and tuck them into the tights! or borrow Sam's pink tutu, only make it a long one! hmmm, with this pink tutu, you would not mind how skinny your legs and ankles are cause you would still feel wonderful! lol Zoe


I will not repeat what DH has just said about me in a pink tutu. Drink sounds lovely, but I can't take spirits :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mmmmmmm....I'll be right over!


Ready and waiting!!!! The fruit will make a nice soft landing :lol:
ps I've also got some Cornish clotted cream to have with it :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You are so right, Jynx. As a teacher of English/Language Arts, the correct presentation of one's ideas/opinions was always required in any submitted work for my classes.

Ohio Joy



Dreamweaver said:


> I frequently use the "not acceptable' approach when people give me an answer that I consider untimely or unreasonable. As to teachers...... and I love them, many a discussion was had with "acceptable" guidelines. mine were usually tougher than theirs. For example, sending home creative writing without grammatical correction.... so as not to step on their creativity. My feeling is that no one will even look at your great idea if it cannot be succinctly and correctly presented... I told her to send all papers home to me and they would be rechecked and the girls would be required to rewrite them to my criteria..... All their "A's" would mean nothing if they were not learning basic skills....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now this is my kind of pink tutu!


5mmdpns said:


> lol :XD: You would need to knit up some padding then and tuck them into the tights! or borrow Sam's pink tutu, only make it a long one! hmmm, with this pink tutu, you would not mind how skinny your legs and ankles are cause you would still feel wonderful! lol Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Darowil!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Always willing to be considerate. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young.
> The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


She's a darling!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boys and their shorts---always seems to be in need of adjusting....so funny. I think that was the genesis of the longer board shorts...but I don't see how they'd be comfortable when they're wet and right below the knee--


When my boys were 4 and 5 yrs. old, we were walking in the park. They had on shorts with elastic in the waist...the older one's shorts kept sliding down. After pulling them up for the umpteenth time, I looked and he had a pocketful of rocks!!! They were so heavy they were pulling his shorts down! At least they weren't bugs or lizards! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have not heard of this - can you tell me more about it.

sam



darowil said:


> Starting a koala today (not big). He is going to go for a wander around Australia with various KPers (like a bear is doing the rounds of America and I think going to the UK later as well). Well Knitty Koala is going to be our version.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My BIL brought that home and put it in one of the guest rooms without telling us. After he left we found it and laughed and laughed! We just kept him there in the corner. He still throws me off when the door is open and i walk by because he is life size! Scared the cleaning crew the first time!


DH loves Julia child and neghbor put a waist high cut out in the passenger seat of my car in the garage.... We both about jumped pout of our skin. It know resides on a cabinet out there and I still get taken aback when I go by it....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do I find the book knit swirl?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Some of the projects in that book are on my list of to do's. What do you think of the bridal swirl jacket....dear Goddaughter and niece is getting married next year at a destination wedding and depending on her dress, I thought something like this might be a good gift from her Godmother...your thoughts?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I could do that... extra stash for soft landings, I'm sure Sam has some stash from the KAP he could loan out also!!! the trampoline might be a fun landing though.. well, PJ's and I would love it for sure!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


PLEASE don't forget to remove the knitting needles or you might get a harsh surprise when you land on the stash!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you pat - it's good to stay inside when the air is smoky. are you knitting anything new?

sam



Ezenby said:


> Hello all...I have been reading KTP. Very busy with house and yard. My DS came over to help me paint the living room and had new carpet installed. DS and GS(with other teens) moved furniture out onto the deck. For a few days it was hectic but now enjoying....clean and new...yipee!!
> 
> Shirley ~ I learned to say I choose to do it different or "I dont want to do that at this time". This doesnt apply with my DH because his needs are more urgent. Most effective with friends and acquaintances.
> We have very unhealthy weather due to smoke from wildland forest fires. Some structures lost but not houses. Evacuations in effect closest to danger. Tonight the forecast calls for more lightning. Hope we get some rain but they say it is mostly dry strikes.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do I find the book knit swirl?
> 
> sam


You can get it on Amazon. The author is Sandra McIver. It is quite pricey but less now than I paid for it. DD is picking out the yarn for the one she wants me to make. I'm hoping to get it done for a Christmas gift.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok, Patches, you wipe that smirk right off your face as you are designated to be making those crop circles in the place that Marianne chooses! LOL............Zoe


LOL!! Zoe, where do you come up with these images!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really want that house. love the swan - could she be molting?

sam



darowil said:


> How have we manged to get so far already? Left it and returned to dozens more pages- and a spilt so I can't respond . Decided to see if I had any photos of swans. HAven't found any yet, but did find this- thisis my photo of wht I am fairly sure is the house that sugar sugar posted last week. Knew at the time that I had seen it, this was about 3 years ago. As we are in 2013 not 2011 this photo was 5 years ago!
> And I found a swan photo- could be a young one as its colour doesn't look right. Maybe tomorrow when I go for a walk I will go looking for swans and see if I can find a black one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have not heard of this - can you tell me more about it.

sam

darowil wrote:
Starting a koala today (not big). He is going to go for a wander around Australia with various KPers (like a bear is doing the rounds of America and I think going to the UK later as well). Well Knitty Koala is going to be our version.

Someone has a bear that spends a month with someone who takes the bear with them while they do various things. They then post soem info of what the bear has done.
It was decided that a koala travelling round Australia would be fun- so I offered to knit it. Knitty Koala now has two body pieces and a base knitted, about half a leg. ANd an attempt at the head but when one row finishes with 24 stitches and the next row is (k4, inc) to end and finsih with 48 sttiches something is not right! So not sure whether it is inc in each stitch (which will be 48 sttiches) or some increase row/s are missing. Waiting to hear from Deramores- at least I can knit the rest while I wait.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where do I find the book knit swirl?
> 
> sam


I've got it from the library once and borrowing it again. Why not try your library first to decide whether you want it? I'm sure Amazon and/or Book Depository will have it if you do decide you want it.

I see you have already had a response.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Love the crop circles, not sure if my legs would look that good in tights. I have very skinny ankles and I'm knocked kneed!!!!!


LOL!! Purple, I don't care how lovely an actress or model is, I have NEVER seen a pretty knee unless it's covered in stockings!!! Just me, I guess!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now at 3am I am finally going to bed. Been up listening to the cricket - and Australia have done well today which is a great relief for me. We fought well in the first test and were thrashed in the 2nd test. So now we see how we go over the next 4 days (or nights for me).
Night NIght all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Netflix has them if you have netflix, they are in my instant watch que.


Unfortunately, I don't have Netflix.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Pontuf said:


> My BIL brought that home and put it in one of the guest rooms without telling us. After he left we found it and laughed and laughed! We just kept him there in the corner. He still throws me off when the door is open and i walk by because he is life size! Scared the cleaning crew the first time!


Too funny! I think I want one. Hmm...wonder if we can find a life-sized one of him knitting? I'll work on it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mouse holes done! Don't know yet about Rufus and the Boodle.
> It is so nice when it is Fale on the phone, even though the conversation is always similar- intent is what is important.


So glad to hear that you have talked with Fale and that your trip is now set for September.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.


My breakfast was similar to yours....cantaloupe, strawberries, blueberries, peaches and cottage cheese. I love it.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for her... We have some Peace Corps alum in the family.. I always thought it would be a nice thing to do for DH and I for a year or so.... but can't even consider it now that we have mom to watch out for and our own medical need to be near Dr.s at the moment.


She's amazing. She has a nursing background and is very charitable. I'm 58 and am not sure I could do this. Her energy is boundless. It was an interesting afternoon hearing about her adventures. It truly is amazing the impact one person can have. She inspires me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is exactly the right attitude about aging in my opinion.I am ahead of you and try never to act my age! I have decided I will pay attention to my 'inside' even if my 'outside' gets old and wrinkled! There is a young person hiding in all of us -- I decided I would continue being her - as long as I possibly could. My father refused to grow old - to the point of foolishness -- I hope I am not foolish but I sure don't intend to be one day older than I can help;
> 
> From the posts on this Tea Party I think there are a lot of like minded people aging quietly - smoothly and with
> humor and kindness! We can't stop the days going by but we can keep a young attitude. Good for you!
> ...


My sentiments exactly and I am an August baby too. :lol:

I loved your blog, Shirley. I'm going to take more time to go right back to when you started.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...heads I win, tails you lose.....ROFL


 boo hoo!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I will not repeat what DH has just said about me in a pink tutu. Drink sounds lovely, but I can't take spirits :roll:


Big hellowww going out to Mr P! make him a pink tutu! lol, bring him along in his purple finery! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> PLEASE don't forget to remove the knitting needles or you might get a harsh surprise when you land on the stash!!
> JuneK


hmmmm, appears this could pose a problem and we must not have any to hinder us! June, would you gather the knitting needles and crochet hooks? thank ever so much! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! Zoe, where do you come up with these images!!
> JuneK


*sigh* June, it is something that I am plagued with and alas, it appears to be my lot in life! things just seem to evolve in this creative brain and when I get two brain cells together --- POOF! -- something happens and I have to let it out. My brain goes faster than my needles can fly! lol, Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam.....I have it and will loan it out to you if you want...it's basically the same swirl jacket technique made in about 20 different variations...there a lot of charts and diagrams. If you're interested in anything specific from the book, let me know. I found the one I have in the craft book section of Tuesday Morning, but it's probably available at the library or on Amazon.com.



thewren said:


> where do I find the book knit swirl?
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Which one are you doing? The charts are intimidating me!!



purl2diva said:


> You can get it on Amazon. The author is Sandra McIver. It is quite pricey but less now than I paid for it. DD is picking out the yarn for the one she wants me to make. I'm hoping to get it done for a Christmas gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We had heavy rain all night and really needed it. The ground was so hard, it had started to crack in places. The grass is no longer green but the colour of straw. Hopefully the rain went deep enough to do some good. I never did get my Rose of Sharon planted because of the dry spell but maybe I can do it now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think the idea of this got started when people would take the Travelocity gnome with them and take pictures in their travels. I'm not sure about the origin of the teddy bear across America, but really should find out so he can be at the next KAP!!



darowil said:


> I have not heard of this - can you tell me more about it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She's a great inspiration....how does one get involved in something like that? I know quite a few seniors who are doing Habitat for Humanity, American Red Cross, and other charities, but not any seniors in the Peace Corps!! Not that I'd ever be able to do that with what I currently have on my plate, but it does sound like an interesting way to give back.



GrandmaDi said:


> She's amazing. She has a nursing background and is very charitable. I'm 58 and am not sure I could do this. Her energy is boundless. It was an interesting afternoon hearing about her adventures. It truly is amazing the impact one person can have. She inspires me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a little nudge---could never attempt to kick you--you must need the down time for yourself and this is your body and mind's way of letting you know this...you'll bounce back, I'm sure. \
> 
> To cheer you...my sister, who went through exactly what you've been through, just got released from both doctors - neurosurgeon for her back surgery (when she began taking the pain killers and ended up with the colon emergency) and from the gastrointestinal doctors for her colostomy reversal -- you'll be in this same situation in a few months...stay strong and you'll make it through. Prayers and thoughts of you every day.


How long did sis wait between colostomy and reversal??? Have they told her to avoid NSAID's. I think it was the threat of a permanent one that has sent me in a tailspin... and the continued problems with existing one.... This hot weather doesn't help the spirit any either!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Somebody hit the key twice :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I decided then to try to pay it forward. So have shared my work ever since and think of Rob everytime I post a picture as he was so proud of my work -- - he was so creative too. He did wonderful pen and ink drawings. We used to draw together when he was a teenager. In one of our conversations two weeks before he died he told me to never stop creating and never to be embarrassed about sharing my work as it had given him so much pleasure over the years and he knew others would feel the same way.
> 
> Enough! Shirley -- but thanks for your kindness and your post dreamweaver. (I always liked your avatar name) it opens doors when we dream and weave our dreams into reality. You are in my thoughts all the time Jynx.


How wonderful that you two shared yet another common link.. your creativity.... and you are doing Rob proud with all the sharing you do here and in the KAL programs... We never know for sure just what things we do and say make an impression on our children, \how nice that Rob let you know...... a memory to cherish always.

I too believe that dreams can become reality... Ideas have to start somewhere and aspirations to do bigger and better things. I hope my grands never stop dreaming... I think it helps to keep us young to let the mind drift and explore and create.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We are here for you dreamweaver.


Thanks Rookie, Marianne and all.... It is such a blessing to know I have so many in my corner... This just happens to be a weepy week.... Even DH has commented that he thinks I am depressed.... Time to pull up the boot straps and refuse to give in to it....... (Sleep is an escape... but one can't sleep forever....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> (I don't think there is chocolate popped corn....... pity..........) Zoe


Ah, but there is.... We often get a big tin at Christmas with 3 different flavors and the chocolate covered goes the fastest..... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> :shock: LOL, chicken pox are contagious and so is your laughter!!!! Zoe


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

For those of you who want to read that article I co-wrote with Scot Miller, here's the link:http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/

I hope it works.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

It works. I just tried it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Have to get going, my Dr appointment was cancelled due to the storm last night knocked the power out, is back up but I guess their computer system is totally messed up, only taking patients with special needs at this time. But my mammogram appointment got moved up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Tomorrow will be a SS day, I hate going and sitting over there, but have to talk with them in person and go over some paper work that one of us has gotten wrong, LOL. Hope it's on their part, LOL As I know I am a female.. ROFL. I'd love to have been born in 1972.. but then I think of the fun I would have missed out on! Oh well, I'm sure it won't take long once I get to show them my birth certificate and all the other ton of paperwork they want to see. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope that your appointment is not delayed too long..... You need that shot and it would not take that long...... Born in 72 huh? I have kids older than that....... And did not realize that too many males got yearly mammograms...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> lol :XD: You would need to knit up some padding then and tuck them into the tights! or borrow Sam's pink tutu, only make it a long one! hmmm, with this pink tutu, you would not mind how skinny your legs and ankles are cause you would still feel wonderful! lol Zoe


You are on a roll, LOL LOL making my day


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The original is still downtown and so is Harry Caray's....but there are several new locations in the suburbs. Cheeseboorger, anyone!


Well that is a relief... I didn't even want to mention to DH that it was not in the green mile..... Pepsi, Pepsi, no coke....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are so right, Jynx. As a teacher of English/Language Arts, the correct presentation of one's ideas/opinions was always required in any submitted work for my classes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I now wonder if all the texting shorthand is going to ruin grammar and spelling forever!!!!! they already are talking of doing away with cursive....


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't been getting mine this week a first for me. I go to watched topics to find the Tea Party.


Yes that is what I have been doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! Purple, I don't care how lovely an actress or model is, I have NEVER seen a pretty knee unless it's covered in stockings!!! Just me, I guess!
> JuneK


You definitely do not want to see my knees, for a start they are not a pair!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GrandmaDi said:


> She's amazing. She has a nursing background and is very charitable. I'm 58 and am not sure I could do this. Her energy is boundless. It was an interesting afternoon hearing about her adventures. It truly is amazing the impact one person can have. She inspires me.


How wonderful that she is willing to share her nursing skills and put her boundless energy into creating a new life for herself.... She is an inspiration. I guess the saying, 'use it or lose it' was not lost on her.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Big hellowww going out to Mr P! make him a pink tutu! lol, bring him along in his purple finery! Zoe


No way would I ever get him into purple! Anyway that is MY colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> So glad to hear that you have talked with Fale and that your trip is now set for September.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up at last... It is only 2 in the afternoon.... so I think I hap best finishing the dusting and find something to keep me awake.... 

First I think I will go call the hospital and ask why I am getting my bill 2 days AFTER it is due....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> My breakfast was similar to yours....cantaloupe, strawberries, blueberries, peaches and cottage cheese. I love it.


Don't you just love fruit. I've just had my version of Eaton Mess, I call it Camverley Mess!

Meringue, vanilla ice cream, raspberries and redfruit sauce.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Somebody hit the key twice :roll: :roll: :roll:


Hi Jynx, I wonder who that could be??? Sending you lots of calming hugs.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> My sentiments exactly and I am an August baby too. :lol:
> 
> I loved your blog, Shirley. I'm going to take more time to go right back to when you started.


My outsides don't look so old but my insides are a different story. Things took a turn when Authur came to live. I have had both knees replaced for a start and it keeps getting worse. Just hope my hands don't get so bad that I can't knit or sew. old age is not for sissies!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I now wonder if all the texting shorthand is going to ruin grammar and spelling forever!!!!! they already are talking of doing away with cursive....


my grand daughter is in grade 3 and has never been taught cursive - only printing . such a shame.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorry for the rain today Caren. But i love the flagstone around your pool!


The rain was welcome it helped keep the temperature down.  thanks


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love swimming in the rain, but NOT if there is lightening around.


We swim in the rain often, definitely not with lightening. There was a bit of thunder thankful no lightening this time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> With the temperature here, over 30 atm, I would n ot dry off, just run around and drip dry. :thumbup:


Has it cooled off any there?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We swim in the rain often, definitely not with lightening. There was a bit of thunder thankful no lightening this time.


Hi Caren, I could do with another swim now, it has been very hot today and we still have all the door wide open at 8.44. Beginning to get dark now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Temp was over 30 today and has only dropped to 26.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have just realized I had caught up on the latest posts, but I think I've missed a few in the middle so I shall go back and see what I have missed. If you get what I mean - cos I don't


I have been playing catch up all week. Still think I have missed parts of the tea party.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been playing catch up all week. Still think I have missed parts of the tea party.


At times I am so far behind myself I meet myself coming back!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you use soy milk to make the white sauce ---if so, then that would be yummy---is there such a thing as soy cheese? It was quite rich & next time, think I'll add just a saving of fresh nutmeg...which I think tastes good with anything with a creamy sauce.


Neither one of us can have soy, I use coconut and almond milk for most things. Makes it hard because Chrissy loved cheese. I can have it small amounts once in a while.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Neither one of us can have soy, I use coconut and almond milk for most things. Makes it hard because Chrissy loved cheese. I can have it small amounts once in a while.


I use rice milk, have you tried that Caren. It is nice and light. Also I find sheeps cheese is ok in small portions, better than goats.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Look at those curls....beautiful! And a big HEY to Jamie in the background!
> quote=NanaCaren]I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young.
> The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


[/quote]

Jessica's hair is normally pretty straight, she was sad when the curls came out because of the rain. Jamie is off to work today been working a lot before school starts.


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At times I am so far behind myself I meet myself coming back!


Hi Purple and everyone else, I tried posting a while back, but most times I am so far behind that I just scan and read to try catch up. Home for lunch from my job at the minute, then I have to dash off and finish my day at the office. Grrr can't wait to retire.
Blessings to everyone


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hi Purple and everyone else, I tried posting a while back, but most times I am so far behind that I just scan and read to try catch up. Home for lunch from my job at the minute, then I have to dash off and finish my day at the office. Grrr can't wait to retire.
> Blessings to everyone


I can highly recommend retirement as the perfect occupation :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That storm has made it's way through our KTP area - first Marianne's, then us, then Sam, and now you!! Have some fun "indoor" activities...anyone ready to learn to crochet?


I was noticing the same thing I don't mind the rain helps with gardens and hay. Gives me an excuse to sit and knit. Daniel has the teaching of crochet covered. He crochets even taught a couple of the ladies in their building to crochet.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am going to think about some knitting or plan out another bag. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks, I had not thought of that a blue cheese is one of his favorites. Could use the cream cheese for everyone else.
> EJ


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ready and waiting!!!! The fruit will make a nice soft landing :lol:
> ps I've also got some Cornish clotted cream to have with it :thumbup:


Yum I'll be right behind Gwen. :-D :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No way would I ever get him into purple! Anyway that is MY colour.


And you don't rub off on him???? not even one purple strand of yarn somewhere tucked into his pocket??? hahaha, bring him along anyways! and don't forget the minime and the other me!! :XD: Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have not heard of this - can you tell me more about it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That sounds like a net idea and fun too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, I could do with another swim now, it has been very hot today and we still have all the door wide open at 8.44. Beginning to get dark now.


I'd like an other swim too but it will wait until later. We are at 23C at the moment at 4:13 pm


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I use rice milk, have you tried that Caren. It is nice and light. Also I find sheeps cheese is ok in small portions, better than goats.


I like rice milk that is what mum uses. She has a machine that makes different milks. I will have to ask my cheese store if they have sheep cheese I am not fond of goat cheese.

At times I am so far behind myself I meet myself coming back!

I feel like that is what I am doing this week and the last half of last week.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> How long did sis wait between colostomy and reversal??? Have they told her to avoid NSAID's. I think it was the threat of a permanent one that has sent me in a tailspin... and the continued problems with existing one.... This hot weather doesn't help the spirit any either!!!!


Hi Dreamweaver,
Can't advise about taking the NSAIDs now, only your doctor knows your history with them, however, when you have the reversal they advise not to take them for at least a week. Reason being, they can cause leakage at the anastomoses (join).
Sorry you have hit a bit of a low, maybe your body and mind needs a few restfull, sleepy days. My goodness, you've been through an awful lot.
It seems extra hard for Americans, not only dealing with illness but also with health insurance issues! Can't help recovery much.
Hope your world brightens very soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think they send them all to me. lol

NOTE - I was talking about kp notices

sam



martina said:


> Yes, this has been the same for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as it is steel wool it will work myfanwy.

sam

mother used to use brillo pads which is what I believe you were talking about.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully what was done yesterday has blocked them well enough, but I will certainly remember the steel wool for future invasions- do you know, does it matter if it is the soap impregnated variety? That I know for sure we can get locally.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great looking sundress worn by a very pretty grand.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I love being able to grow older with my grands. That was why I had my children while young.
> The girls are so much fun to have around. I enjoy every minute of the time they are here.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I can offer you nectarines instead?


Perfect, I love nectarines  :thumbup:


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I really don't know what I would have done without those wonderful cards arriving every day! from all over the world!
> They gave him comfort too -- he couldn't believe we were in the thoughts of all those people. Even Pat, who doesn't say much especially then as he was heart broken, watched for the cards.
> 
> It still warms my heart. It was started by a girl on the group I had organized Learningfa (fiber arts) and they contacted the
> ...


Designer
I love your Blog!
The wall hanging is, well, stupendous. That's the difference in people, you are artistic and design, people like me follow patterns.
You truly deserve your name of "Designer".
Loved the piece about Canada too, so true.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Which one are you doing? The charts are intimidating me!!


DD picked out Depth of Field starting on p.61. My favorite LYS has recently closed so I told her to go to hers (she doesn't knit a lot though she is very good at it) and have them help her with the yarn in the colors she wants--hopefully something a little brighter than the one pictured.

I am intimidated as well but want to challenge myself. If hers goes well, I'll make one for me.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

This struck me as so funny, u go in pool an get wet and splash each other but u don't go in pool when its raining lol
just a momentary passing thought and lapse into humour lol lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Our pool fun has been ruined for today.  Good thing aunt Chrissy is here to save the day and do girly things with them. )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me - you do not want to see my legs sticking out the bottom of that tutu.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> lol :XD: You would need to knit up some padding then and tuck them into the tights! or borrow Sam's pink tutu, only make it a long one! hmmm, with this pink tutu, you would not mind how skinny your legs and ankles are cause you would still feel wonderful! lol Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a great looking sundress worn by a very pretty grand.
> 
> sam


Thank you. Her favorite colours since she was little.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you say spirits what are you talking about purplefi?

sam

isn't vodka a spirit?



PurpleFi said:


> I will not repeat what DH has just said about me in a pink tutu. Drink sounds lovely, but I can't take spirits :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> as long as it is steel wool it will work myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> mother used to use brillo pads which is what I believe you were talking about.


Hopefully I don't get another invasion- but who knows?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing darowil - I will see if the local library has it or can get it for me.

sam



darowil said:


> I've got it from the library once and borrowing it again. Why not try your library first to decide whether you want it? I'm sure Amazon and/or Book Depository will have it if you do decide you want it.
> 
> I see you have already had a response.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Jeanette - if I can't find it at the library I will let you know - i'm curious more than anything.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam.....I have it and will loan it out to you if you want...it's basically the same swirl jacket technique made in about 20 different variations...there a lot of charts and diagrams. If you're interested in anything specific from the book, let me know. I found the one I have in the craft book section of Tuesday Morning, but it's probably available at the library or on Amazon.com.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> This struck me as so funny, u go in pool an get wet and splash each other but u don't go in pool when its raining lol
> just a momentary passing thought and lapse into humour lol lyn x


It was raining too hard for them. It's the same with the grandsons when it is sprinkling they don't like to go out . If it is pourig down they are all for going out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to you jynx - it wouldn't hurt to ask doctor for an antidepressant until all this is over. being depressed is not fun - I know.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Rookie, Marianne and all.... It is such a blessing to know I have so many in my corner... This just happens to be a weepy week.... Even DH has commented that he thinks I am depressed.... Time to pull up the boot straps and refuse to give in to it....... (Sleep is an escape... but one can't sleep forever....)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what works?

sam



Aran said:


> It works. I just tried it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

none of my grandchildren write cursive nor can they read it.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I now wonder if all the texting shorthand is going to ruin grammar and spelling forever!!!!! they already are talking of doing away with cursive....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you truthandlight - is retirement coming soon?

sam



truthandlight said:


> Hi Purple and everyone else, I tried posting a while back, but most times I am so far behind that I just scan and read to try catch up. Home for lunch from my job at the minute, then I have to dash off and finish my day at the office. Grrr can't wait to retire.
> Blessings to everyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tryalot - how was your weather today?

sam



tryalot said:


> Hi Dreamweaver,
> Can't advise about taking the NSAIDs now, only your doctor knows your history with them, however, when you have the reversal they advise not to take them for at least a week. Reason being, they can cause leakage at the anastomoses (join).
> Sorry you have hit a bit of a low, maybe your body and mind needs a few restfull, sleepy days. My goodness, you've been through an awful lot.
> It seems extra hard for Americans, not only dealing with illness but also with health insurance issues! Can't help recovery much.
> Hope your world brightens very soon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny melyn - I agree. my little grandsons like to stand under the downspouts when it rains - told them they should take some soap out and take their shower in rain water.

sam



melyn said:


> This struck me as so funny, u go in pool an get wet and splash each other but u don't go in pool when its raining lol
> just a momentary passing thought and lapse into humour lol lyn x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you say spirits what are you talking about purplefi?
> 
> sam
> 
> isn't vodka a spirit?


The alcoholic ones not the etheral type. Evening Sam.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Designer
> I love your Blog!
> The wall hanging is, well, stupendous. That's the difference in people, you are artistic and design, people like me follow patterns.
> You truly deserve your name of "Designer".
> Loved the piece about Canada too, so true.


Thanks for the kind words. I haven't done much posting this past while since I started the workshops between them and the TP I don't go there as much as I used to. I appreciate your words about the Canadian post -- people don't really know much about what we really are. We are not inclined to publicize ourselves too much. What made that nice was that it was an American newsman who wrote it. I am very proud of Canada- I hope you will go back to the beginning as it shows how I evolved in my quilting and southwestern work. Also the learningfa group which I started on Yahoo and which is still running - I gave it up when Rob died and then Pat got so sick -- haven't had the 
heart to use my machine. If we move to Vancouver island I have decided to start doing wall hangings and postcards again. no need for knitted wear there so much. should be interesting . I do know one thing - I will never leave the Tea Party.

I debated whether to tell you about the blog but remembering rob's advice and as I went back to the beginning - I thought some of you might enjoy the process. Shirley


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

EJS said:


> PurpleFi wrote:
> Don't think you'd like my breakfast then - a big bowl of fresh melon, blueberries, redcurrants and raspberries topped off with a handful of seeds and nuts.}
> 
> Thats my favourite breakfast. Melon raspberries banana and blueberries topped with yogurt. yum


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good afternoon all. I think I am caught up. I felt really behind this time.
Our weather here in central Minnesota is perfect for me. 70's wind out of the NW and no humidity. Windows open and sun out, can hear all the birds. Perfect. And is suppose to,stay this way all weekend. Should bring buyers I to the store. The antiques are going out one by one. 
Purplefli, I love your bags, do you embroider by machine ?? Your designing is wonderful. 
Decided to read this afternoon, many things I should be doing but just don't have the energy today for anything to big. Hope everyone has an enjoyable evening.


----------



## oddball (Jun 10, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Temp was over 30 today and has only dropped to 26.


It's going to be another hot sticky night I think. May end up knitting in the night in front of the fan.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> tryalot - how was your weather today?
> 
> sam


Well, it's still early yet, hoping the coming day will be dry for a change, fed up with mud and gum boots!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH told me today though that one bad thing about retirement is that you never get a day off. ROFL


PurpleFi said:


> I can highly recommend retirement as the perfect occupation :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't get me started on the topic of not teaching kids how to write and read cursive. I think it is one of the worst ideas that education has adopted. That along with not worrying about kids learning the multiplication tables instead letting them rely solely on calculators. Sad, sad, sad. Sorry your grands don't know how to read or write cursive.



thewren said:


> none of my grandchildren write cursive nor can they read it.
> 
> sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH told me today though that one bad thing about retirement is that you never get a day off. ROFL


How are you doing?? The weather changes and patterns effect your pain??? Does activity help or hinder?? I am sure you could get stiff in you didn't move around. I had so much back pain for years with bulging discs then 22 years ago had surgery and knock on wood I may get a twinge now and then but the major pain has stayed away. Did have nerve damage in my leg but that doesn't bother me really. So don't complain but can feel for others for sure. Pain is no fun to live with.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Spider said:


> Good afternoon all. I think I am caught up. I felt really behind this time.
> Our weather here in central Minnesota is perfect for me. 70's wind out of the NW and no humidity. Windows open and sun out, can hear all the birds. Perfect. And is suppose to,stay this way all weekend. Should bring buyers I to the store. The antiques are going out one by one.
> Purplefli, I love your bags, do you embroider by machine ?? Your designing is wonderful.
> Decided to read this afternoon, many things I should be doing but just don't have the energy today for anything to big. Hope everyone has an enjoyable evening.


The bag was hand embroidered. Some of my wall hangins have machine and hand embroidery on. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I haven't been getting mine this week a first for me. I go to watched topics to find the Tea Party.


I had the difficulty a couple of weeks ago and when I contacted Admin, they re-installed my e mail address. I've had no problems since.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

oddball said:


> It's going to be another hot sticky night I think. May end up knitting in the night in front of the fan.


Still got the fold aside doors wide open and will sleep with the balcony ones open too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH told me today though that one bad thing about retirement is that you never get a day off. ROFL


On the other hand you don't have far to go to the office :roll: Anyway who needs a day off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I agree totally PurpleFi....I think my retirement is the best thing since sliced bread....


PurpleFi said:


> On the other hand you don't have far to go to the office :roll: Anyway who needs a day off :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I agree totally PurpleFi....I think my retirement is the best thing since sliced bread....


It's nearly the longest job I've had. Been at it for 16 years and getting quite good now. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't get me started on the topic of not teaching kids how to write and read cursive. I think it is one of the worst ideas that education has adopted. That along with not worrying about kids learning the multiplication tables instead letting them rely solely on calculators. Sad, sad, sad. Sorry your grands don't know how to read or write cursive.


My gks in both the UK and France were both taught cursive writing from the age of 7. And my GS in the UK knows all his times tables, hes's 9 in September.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm curious about something oddball - is a/c not a common think in England?

sam



oddball said:


> It's going to be another hot sticky night I think. May end up knitting in the night in front of the fan.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm curious about something oddball - is a/c not a common think in England?
> 
> sam


When I lived there it would have been rarely needed for such expense. Heaters get more use! Fans more popular.
Last time I was home, I noticed quite a few shops now have AC units though


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, appears this could pose a problem and we must not have any to hinder us! June, would you gather the knitting needles and crochet hooks? thank ever so much! Zoe


Of course...gotta look out for the sisters and make sure no flying needles injure our bro, Sam!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> For those of you who want to read that article I co-wrote with Scot Miller, here's the link:http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/
> 
> I hope it works.


Someone else had posted it earlier. I read it and am so glad you found those that accept you as God made you. As the mother of a lesbian daughter, I understand how some people react.
I'm delighted that you joined us and share your life with us.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tryalot said:


> When I lived there it would have been rarely needed for such expense. Heaters get more use! Fans more popular.
> Last time I was home, I noticed quite a few shops now have AC units though


A/C is more common in public places like shops and restaurants, but not in private homes. 11.30 here and the doors still wide open.

I miust go to bed as I have the WI Sewing Group here tomorrow morning. Night night everyone


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I had the difficulty a couple of weeks ago and when I contacted Admin, they re-installed my e mail address. I've had no problems since.


I m not too worried about it I don't have any problem finding the tea party if do I go to Sam's profile and find it that way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I now wonder if all the texting shorthand is going to ruin grammar and spelling forever!!!!! they already are talking of doing away with cursive....


The school system in TX that my 11 yr old grandson attends was considering it a couple of years ago but my daughter hasn't mentioned it again recently. So I'm assuming the parents put a stop to it. And it's considered one of the better public school systems in the area!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You definitely do not want to see my knees, for a start they are not a pair!


I think I feel that way because I've always hated my knees!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A/C is more common in public places like shops and restaurants, but not in private homes. 11.30 here and the doors still wide open.
> 
> I miust go to bed as I have the WI Sewing Group here tomorrow morning. Night night everyone


Night night have pleasant dreams. Hope it cools off a bit for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> My outsides don't look so old but my insides are a different story. Things took a turn when Authur came to live. I have had both knees replaced for a start and it keeps getting worse. Just hope my hands don't get so bad that I can't knit or sew. old age is not for sissies!


I sympathize...I've had one full knee replacement and a partial knee replacement and a hip replacement. Sir Arthur lives with me,too. I jokingly said it's a good thing I no longer fly, all my metal would set off the alarms when I went through the entrance doors to the airport!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hi Purple and everyone else, I tried posting a while back, but most times I am so far behind that I just scan and read to try catch up. Home for lunch from my job at the minute, then I have to dash off and finish my day at the office. Grrr can't wait to retire.
> Blessings to everyone


So glad you had time to check in with us....retirement is wonderful. But do NOT think you'll have so much spare time. If you're like me, you'll find lots to fill up that time!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: I now wonder if all the texting shorthand is going to ruin grammar and spelling forever!!!!! they already are talking of doing away with cursive....


That line of ''ruination'' is already well on its way, Jynx. The ''script'' for texting is finding its way into everyday notes and messages--even here at KTP. It seems that cursive is about to become a lost art.

My left-handed DD has the most beautiful handwriting. Hers may very well be the last generation to do so.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

truthandlight said:


> Hi Purple and everyone else, I tried posting a while back, but most times I am so far behind that I just scan and read to try catch up. Home for lunch from my job at the minute, then I have to dash off and finish my day at the office. Grrr can't wait to retire.
> Blessings to everyone


Good to hear from you. Hope the chance to post comes your way again soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> hahhaahah, Marianne, I would wooooshhhhhh you in first then so you have plenty of landing room. Perhaps Sam will spread out the bubbling wrap (the pink one!) for you. Then you can direct all the other incoming bodies. Mind you, you could always bring some stash along and use that for the comfiest landing pad anywhere around............. just a thought!!!!! and bring your coffee with you, refills are always freely given at Sam's tea parlour! As for the corn, we could make popped corn........ someone has to bring the butter........... yes, and the carmel for carmel popped corn! (I don't think there is chocolate popped corn....... pity..........) Zoe


make sure that stash does not contain any knitting needles


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent!


PurpleFi said:


> My gks in both the UK and France were both taught cursive writing from the age of 7. And my GS in the UK knows all his times tables, hes's 9 in September.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, things haven't slowed down for me yet and aren't likely to for the next few days--in two hours, DD should be HOME! I'm not excited. Nope, not at all. :XD:

I will try to catch up at some point, I promise. Meanwhile, hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, things haven't slowed down for me yet and aren't likely to for the next few days--in two hours, DD should be HOME! I'm not excited. Nope, not at all. :XD:
> 
> I will try to catch up at some point, I promise. Meanwhile, hugs & blessings!


That is great news!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> my grand daughter is in grade 3 and has never been taught cursive - only printing . such a shame.


Cursive is being obsoleted in the curriculum due to computer technology, schools don't see the need to teach it anymore....if that is the case, then teachers need to stop writing in cursive on the dry erase boards as children can no longer read it. Such a sad loss.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> The bag was hand embroidered. Some of my wall hangins have machine and hand embroidery on. Thanks for your kind words.


Your hand work is really something. I love doing handwork , wish I could sit and watch you do that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie, love the castle in your new avatar. Keep busy with positive activities and thoughts and the time will fly by for you to go and visit Fale in person. Make sure you get plenty of hugs in while you visit with Fale. 

Jynx...the wait is difficult and can mess with the mind. Know you have lots of support from KTP and we are praying for your well being.

Stay strong and enjoy life. So much beauty is posted here of our beautiful world. I love to see the beauty of our world in so many different countries that it can drain the stress of my day out of me and bring relaxation and joy into that place. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. What a pleasant gift. 

Goodnight all.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

This is my bookmarked page for KP, find everything from here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, things haven't slowed down for me yet and aren't likely to for the next few days--in two hours, DD should be HOME! I'm not excited. Nope, not at all. :XD:
> 
> I will try to catch up at some point, I promise. Meanwhile, hugs & blessings!


I can imagine that you are super uber excited for your DD to come home. I know I would be.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great news!


Love the new avatar )))


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll send you some pictures...

http://www.amazon.com/Uniquely-Flattering-Jackets-Foreword-Bordhi/dp/0981985912/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1375403127&sr=8-5&keywords=Circle+swirls#reader_0981985912



thewren said:


> thanks Jeanette - if I can't find it at the library I will let you know - i'm curious more than anything.
> 
> sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, this week has been crazy so far and likely to stay hectic. I found out yesterday one of my friends is moving her significant other to hospice, since there is no more the doctors can do, which breaks my heart (they are so young to be facing such a thing). And then there's the excitement of DD's arrival home tomorrow night--so I am up and down and all over the place these few days. I'm sure it will level out at some point, but right now I feel overwhelmed and am just trying to get through my "to do" list!
> 
> I do love seeing the pictures--tried to skim through--and welcome home to those who were away, safe travels to those on the road, and good thoughts for those who need healing/peace.


It sounds as if you have placed too much on your plate and are feeling the warnings your body is sending that you need to kick back and pare back until you are comfortable again. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think the idea of this got started when people would take the Travelocity gnome with them and take pictures in their travels. I'm not sure about the origin of the teddy bear across America, but really should find out so he can be at the next KAP!!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html A Bear Sighting started by watsie. What a great idea to take him to the KAP


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My two SIL's are principals in school systems in TX - one near Houston and one near Dallas...both indicate that the schools are becoming much improved over previous ratings.



jknappva said:


> The school system in TX that my 11 yr old grandson attends was considering it a couple of years ago but my daughter hasn't mentioned it again recently. So I'm assuming the parents put a stop to it. And it's considered one of the better public school systems in the area!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Darowil...I don't get out to the regular KP very often anymore so I would have never found this. I sent a note off to Watsie to see if she'll put the KAP down on her reservation pad for next year...that would be awesome...and we could take it's picture with all the different State license plates and at the Llama farm, yarn shop, etc.

Wish I had known about it earlier -- I would have taken it to Oregon with me!



darowil said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164837-1.html A Bear Sighting started by watsie. What a great idea to take him to the KAP


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! Purple, I don't care how lovely an actress or model is, I have NEVER seen a pretty knee unless it's covered in stockings!!! Just me, I guess!
> JuneK


I have a cross on my left knee... one scar goes horizontal the other goes vertical, the doc teased me I was his first patient that he left with a cross. It has thinned now, but at times if I get a bit too much sun the scar is brilliant white while my skin is bright red, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Aran said:


> For those of you who want to read that article I co-wrote with Scot Miller, here's the link:http://www.friendsjournal.org/transforming-prejudice-into-love/
> 
> I hope it works.


Thank you Aran!!! I'll read this for sure!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks Darowil...I don't get out to the regular KP very often anymore so I would have never found this. I sent a note off to Watsie to see if she'll put the KAP down on her reservation pad for next year...that would be awesome...and we could take it's picture with all the different State license plates and at the Llama farm, yarn shop, etc.
> 
> Wish I had known about it earlier -- I would have taken it to Oregon with me!


That would be really cool if it could be there.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick pop in to say Hello! Was in and out for the mammogram, then went to the doc's office and got my B-12 shot. I have an appointment with him next week and we will discuss my meds after he has time to review the charts sent to him by my previous doctors. 
I go to the SS office tomorrow to correct some paperwork that they have names incorrectly spelled and it does make a major difference! Also they are going to help me with the prescription drug plan and so on. I'll take all the help I can get for sure!!!
It's been a long day and have to be up and out of here early in the morning. So I'll say Sweet dreams and my angels watch over you where ever you are and in all that you do!
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!!
Marianne


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hugs to you too sis!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

guess that's a double hug!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't understand why the schools stopped teaching cursive. What is the reasoning behind this? It just doesn't make sense. Many of you are teachers. Please enlighten me. Thanks
Also who made this decision and how long go?


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you truthandlight - is retirement coming soon?
> 
> sam


At least part time. In Oct we are starting to draw SSI. Will work about 20 hrs a week. I'm all for a knitapalooza on the West Coast since I live in Washington. Some thing to plan for in the future.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got DD's driver's license replaced today, small package in the mail, and then visited Walmart. Found some Caron Simply Soft and some Redheart on Clearance and bought a few skeins...just couldn't resist. LOL House was extra quiet it seemed after having had the grands here for a few days. It was good to see them. I know Caren is really enjoying having her girls visiting her right now. Youngest DD is babysitting again tonight and then all day tomorrow. Saturday she will be working at the store (Aeropostale). DH and I have a birthday party picnic to attend Saturday morning. I was so impressed with the watermelon bowl that Pacer had at the KAP I'm taking one as my contribution to the picnic. Hope I can do as nice a job carving it as she and Matthew her son did...will sure give it a good ole try.
Well, enough gabbing for now; off to knit until DD get's home. Hugs, peace, and love to all. Keeping those in need in prayer. Gweniepooh


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to say Hello! Was in and out for the mammogram, then went to the doc's office and got my B-12 shot. I have an appointment with him next week and we will discuss my meds after he has time to review the charts sent to him by my previous doctors.
> I go to the SS office tomorrow to correct some paperwork that they have names incorrectly spelled and it does make a major difference! Also they are going to help me with the prescription drug plan and so on. I'll take all the help I can get for sure!!!
> It's been a long day and have to be up and out of here early in the morning. So I'll say Sweet dreams and my angels watch over you where ever you are and in all that you do!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!!
> Marianne


And may they also be with you, sleep well my Sister.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I absolutely loved pick-up sticks. My children could take them or leave them, but I loved them. Good for playing alone too.
> 
> Does anyone remember pick up sticks? we played it by the hour


[/quote]

I am so far behind that I am not commenting much, but I had to add my favorite game, Jacks! I could play that game all day!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time for bed, pray all are better tomorrow then today. Praying peace comfort, healing, strength, and may it be laced with love. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## truthandlight (Mar 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad you had time to check in with us....retirement is wonderful. But do NOT think you'll have so much spare time. If you're like me, you'll find lots to fill up that time!
> JuneK


So true, The plan is for more time to ride the Harley!!!!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Love ,love love that purple rose. What is the name? I could live with that one. Marlark Marge.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
Desert jot
Sassafras


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Oh, of course, such a horrible, painful disorder


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got DD's driver's license replaced today, small package in the mail, and then visited Walmart. Found some Caron Simply Soft and some Redheart on Clearance and bought a few skeins...just couldn't resist. LOL House was extra quiet it seemed after having had the grands here for a few days. It was good to see them. I know Caren is really enjoying having her girls visiting her right now. Youngest DD is babysitting again tonight and then all day tomorrow. Saturday she will be working at the store (Aeropostale). DH and I have a birthday party picnic to attend Saturday morning. I was so impressed with the watermelon bowl that Pacer had at the KAP I'm taking one as my contribution to the picnic. Hope I can do as nice a job carving it as she and Matthew her son did...will sure give it a good ole try.
> Well, enough gabbing for now; off to knit until DD get's home. Hugs, peace, and love to all. Keeping those in need in prayer. Gweniepooh


Glad your DD got her license so quickly. I avoided the yarn section today so I wouldn't buy any. Having lots of fun with the grand daughters. Definitely keeping me busy, I can't believe they are still awake. They are watching movies with Jamie. So are you going to post photos of the watermelon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Love ,love love that purple rose. What is the name? I could live with that one. Marlark Marge.


I dob't know the name of it. a friend sent my the photo. I thought it would be nice to pass on. I know I'd love to have it in my garden. That and a blue rose it would be nice as well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Sam I have some wool pieces that will go into making dryer balls. This project is coming up on my schedule for the week end. Found the idea on KP...printed the pattern. Object is to get away from using softener with laundry. Also supposed to cut down on dryer time. I love to dry outside but the trees dump pitch and dust. Just picked up an audio book from the library so everything is ready. Also..doing a couple quarts of pickles. Need to buy onions for bread & butter pickles. The recipe is from Wanda in Maine posted on KP back in 2011. Refrigerator stored...not canned with pressure. Was never a fan of sweet pickles but these are great. If someone wants...search out bread and butter pickles. Be sure to read the entire first page because the recipe was edited...she forgot to put in the cider vinegar.



thewren said:


> good to hear from you pat - it's good to stay inside when the air is smoky. are you knitting anything new?
> 
> sam


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Prayers being said now. Hopefully you will be out soon. Gods healing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Sending healing thoughts and energy your way. colitis is not fun to have to deal with at all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Prayers and healing comforting thoughts being sent.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Sorry to hear that your troubles continue. Prayers for comfort and healing.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I did the accidental SPAM thing. STILL banned but access through an old newsletter then go down to bottom of page click on later digest. Of course, once I have a digest on I check out KTP using my buddy list where I have listed several of the KTPrs or the watched topics.
How long is the banned period?



jheiens said:


> I'm not having a problem at the moment, silverowl, but then I got into trouble about 6 or 7 weeks ago for accidently sending the notice to SPAM. Therefore, I'm I'm getting them through my other account. As long as I stay alert and keep the daily posting for the latest Digest and check into my 'watched topics' list, I can keep current.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Long day in Bloomington, got some yarn for specific projects. Ate at Flat Top Grill, make your own stir fry place. Michaels here does not have the fair isle class listed on the next two months class calendars, no one in store knew anything about classes, have to try calling back to talk to knitting teacher. 

Back to Bloomington tomorrow with DH to see new GI doctor and schedule colonoscopy. :thumbdown: Family n friends dinner here Saturday making stuffed shells, salad and garlic bread. DH is also making a roasted pepper and cucumber bruschetta very yummy! Have been waiting for my taste buds to recover to have this meal! :thumbup: 

healing comforting thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Be well soon and prayers winging your way.



sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you out and about...hope colonoscopy results are good. The dinner and bruschetta sound wonderful and hope your taste buds have recovered enough to thoroughly enjoy the food.



Pup lover said:


> Long day in Bloomington, got some yarn for specific projects. Ate at Flat Top Grill, make your own stir fry place. Michaels here does not have the fair isle class listed on the next two months class calendars, no one in store knew anything about classes, have to try calling back to talk to knitting teacher.
> 
> Back to Bloomington tomorrow with DH to see new GI doctor and schedule colonoscopy. :thumbdown: Family n friends dinner here Saturday making stuffed shells, salad and garlic bread. DH is also making a roasted pepper and cucumber bruschetta very yummy! Have been waiting for my taste buds to recover to have this meal! :thumbup:
> 
> healing comforting thoughts and hugs for all


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


I have been wondering why we hadn't seen one of your posts recently. I hope you will feel better soon. It is so miserable. I am thinking of you. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is another bag I made a few years ago. It is called a chenille bag. I imagine any of the quilters here will possibly have made one or seen them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Of course...gotta look out for the sisters and make sure no flying needles injure our bro, Sam!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: I knew I could count on you! Someone has to be the guardian of those flying silver darts! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope everyone is having a great day. 
Caren, hope you've had good news from your friend. 
I have so many pages to get caught up, but figured I'd post a couple of pictures from the hail storm on our way home from Cheyenne yesterday.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ah, but there is.... We often get a big tin at Christmas with 3 different flav
> 
> Throughout my childhood, my mother made chocolate popcorn on many evenings and it was sooo good and messy too. I make it once in a while using the fudge syrup recipe on the label of Hershey's Chocolate. MMMM. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Be well soon and prayers winging your way.


Adding mine also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick pop in to say Hello! Was in and out for the mammogram, then went to the doc's office and got my B-12 shot. I have an appointment with him next week and we will discuss my meds after he has time to review the charts sent to him by my previous doctors.
> I go to the SS office tomorrow to correct some paperwork that they have names incorrectly spelled and it does make a major difference! Also they are going to help me with the prescription drug plan and so on. I'll take all the help I can get for sure!!!
> It's been a long day and have to be up and out of here early in the morning. So I'll say Sweet dreams and my angels watch over you where ever you are and in all that you do!
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!!
> Marianne


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Prayers and hugs


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Poledra,

Amazing pictures. It doesn't look like something I would like to drive through. Glad that you are safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Poledra,
> 
> Amazing pictures. It doesn't look like something I would like to drive through. Glad that you are safe.


Yes, it was beautiful but scary, we just pulled over and waited it out, so did everyone else, thankfully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Someone else had posted it earlier. I read it and am so glad you found those that accept you as God made you. As the mother of a lesbian daughter, I understand how some people react.
> I'm delighted that you joined us and share your life with us.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wicket the little dog disappeared out of the back yard today, he was a kennel dog for 6 or more years he had lots of room, but not handled a lot by people as he was a breeding dog. (poor thing, they still need to be handled and loved on regularly) He's used to being out in the runs in Texas so in the summer he likes to stay out in the back yard, I obliged him as I usually do and left him out with water and shade and went to DSMothers, we came back a little while later to see if he wanted back in and he was gone. He's never tried to get out anywhere before and there are no holes anywhere, all we can think is that he squeezed out the gate somehow or that someone opened the gate and he ran, he is hard to get hands on, even for me, so we called the police station as that is where we report to animal control. A few hours ago the police officer called, they had found him, a long ways away, he had been spotted all over but noone could get hands on him until this officer finally got him. Poor thing was so happy to see me, he didn't want me to put him down and to be honest, I was so happy to have him back I didn't want to put him down either. He's peacefully passed out on the couch now, but we are going to get him an airline cable tie out and he'll just have to be attatched to that from now on, I think a 25 ft one should do. So now that the adrenalin is worn (sp) off, I'm pooped, could do with less of that kind of excitement. I'm just so glad he came home safe and sound, was so afraid something would happen to him.
So hugs and prayers for everybody's furbabies out there.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Today I have not felt very ambitious and did not go to sr ctr
Problems with my bowel over last few days and rendering me with back pain as well as leg problems. I need to make an appt with the Ent for problems with nose and swelling causing obstruction of nasal passages only responds to sprays for a short while and no saliva in my mouth to keep it moist. I have been doing alot of reading to keep myself entertained and doing crossword puzzles. My new computer is working great,but once again can't access evernote acct. Must check into this. So long for now. Prayers for Marianne, pup joy and all those with problems that are interfering with the enjoyment of life. Marlark Marge.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've heard of some posters on other threads here at KP that it lasts about 2 months. Hoping to find out for certain in a couple of weeks when my ''sentence'' is up.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you are in hospital, Joy. I'm praying for comfort and healing soon and peace through it all.

Ohio joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wicket the little dog disappeared out of the back yard today, he was a kennel dog for 6 or more years he had lots of room, but not handled a lot by people as he was a breeding dog. (poor thing, they still need to be handled and loved on regularly) He's used to being out in the runs in Texas so in the summer he likes to stay out in the back yard, I obliged him as I usually do and left him out with water and shade and went to DSMothers, we came back a little while later to see if he wanted back in and he was gone. He's never tried to get out anywhere before and there are no holes anywhere, all we can think is that he squeezed out the gate somehow or that someone opened the gate and he ran, he is hard to get hands on, even for me, so we called the police station as that is where we report to animal control. A few hours ago the police officer called, they had found him, a long ways away, he had been spotted all over but noone could get hands on him until this officer finally got him. Poor thing was so happy to see me, he didn't want me to put him down and to be honest, I was so happy to have him back I didn't want to put him down either. He's peacefully passed out on the couch now, but we are going to get him an airline cable tie out and he'll just have to be attatched to that from now on, I think a 25 ft one should do. So now that the adrenalin is worn (sp) off, I'm pooped, could do with less of that kind of excitement. I'm just so glad he came home safe and sound, was so afraid something would happen to him.
> So hugs and prayers for everybody's furbabies out there.


I am sure that was scarey, our dog got away from me one day in the winter andi called and couldn't find him we looked drove all over. Our sons were home then and one got on a snowmobile and went out on the lake and found him so disorientated and so scared. He picked him up and brought him home.
Our pets become such a part of us and love so unconditionally .
Glad he is home safe and sound and now you can relax.
That hailstorm was something else. There must have been a lot of damage done to cars and other things.
Think this is going to be a night of not sleeping. To many things on my mind and have a lot pain in my hip and leg tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie, love the castle in your new avatar. Keep busy with positive activities and thoughts and the time will fly by for you to go and visit Fale in person. Make sure you get plenty of hugs in while you visit with Fale.
> 
> Goodnight all.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the new avatar )))


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> I am sure that was scarey, our dog got away from me one day in the winter andi called and couldn't find him we looked drove all over. Our sons were home then and one got on a snowmobile and went out on the lake and found him so disorientated and so scared. He picked him up and brought him home.
> Our pets become such a part of us and love so unconditionally .
> Glad he is home safe and sound and now you can relax.
> That hailstorm was something else. There must have been a lot of damage done to cars and other things.
> Think this is going to be a night of not sleeping. To many things on my mind and have a lot pain in my hip and leg tonight.


Yes, they are like 4 legged children as they are not equipped to care for themselves, He passed out on the couch, DH sat down, he didn't move a muscle, normally he would have gotten off the couch, then DH got up and he didn't even twitch. lol, I don't think he'll be up for anymore adventures anytime soon, but I think we'll just take steps to prevent them from happening just in case. :roll: 
We kept praying that the hail didn't break any windows, and it was actually splatting a little so was to soggy to do much damage thankfully, harder than sleet but softer than hail. :shock:
Hope that our pain subsides enough for sleep, unfortunately when our mind starts to run away, there isn't a whole lot we can do to contain it and make it sleep, but I do hope and pray you get some kind of relief and rest. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes Julie, I like the new one too, where is that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Prayers coming, Joy- and positive thoughts...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is having a great day.
> Caren, hope you've had good news from your friend.
> I have so many pages to get caught up, but figured I'd post a couple of pictures from the hail storm on our way home from Cheyenne yesterday.


Bad weather makes such good photos!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's a great inspiration....how does one get involved in something like that? I know quite a few seniors who are doing Habitat for Humanity, American Red Cross, and other charities, but not any seniors in the Peace Corps!! Not that I'd ever be able to do that with what I currently have on my plate, but it does sound like an interesting way to give back.


She did some research through their website and found that the Peace Corps accepted something like 5% of volunteers over 55 years old. She decided to give it a try. There was quite an extensive application process that included an interview in NY. I had no idea the Peace Corps took older volunteers.


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> my grand daughter is in grade 3 and has never been taught cursive - only printing . such a shame.


Our district begins cursive writing instruction in 3rd grade. Hopefully, she will, too. I think it's important to be able to write and read cursive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes Julie, I like the new one too, where is that?


It is Ballikinrain Castle, near Balfron, in the Campsie Hills out from Glasgow, Scotland. I was there as a nine year old for just 2 terms prior to coming to New Zealand- the olds were worried (unnecessarily) that I would be behind the NZ school system, having previously been to Buchanan School, the village school down the road from where we lived, at Balmaha, on Loch Lomond. This is all now protected as some sort of regional park- forget the actual term- dollyclaire or Kate would know.
I am so glad you found Wicket- it is heart breaking when they go missing- and would seem wise to take steps to make it harder for him to run away.

It would be hard to find two more contrasting buildings for a school!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Prayers and hoping for healing!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Wicket the little dog disappeared out of the back yard today.
> So hugs and prayers for everybody's furbabies out there.


I'm so glad Wicket is home safe and sound and you, too, after the hail storm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bad weather makes such good photos!


So true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is Ballikinrain Castle, near Balfron, in the Campsie Hills out from Glasgow, Scotland. I was there as a nine year old for just 2 terms prior to coming to New Zealand- the olds were worried (unnecessarily) that I would be behind the NZ school system, having previously been to Buchanan School, the village school down the road from where we lived, at Balmaha, on Loch Lomond. This is all now protected as some sort of regional park- forget the actual term- dollyclaire or Kate would know.
> I am so glad you found Wicket- it is heart breaking when they go missing- and would seem wise to take steps to make it harder for him to run away.
> 
> It would be hard to find two more contrasting buildings for a school!


Sure is beautiful. It's amazing how much damage can be done. :thumbdown: 
Yes, I sure don't want to go through that again. I think I'll bake the Police officers some cookies, he brought him to the house and then called me. Poor thing hasn't hardly moved except he just went from one end of the couch to the other. Hopefully it will make him a little more apt to come to me, he sure wanted loving after he got home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I still have a lot of catch up to do, but I'm going to hit the sack, tomorrow is another day and the pages I need to catch up on will still be here to catch up on when I can. 
Night all, hugs and love and pixie dust.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sure is beautiful. It's amazing how much damage can be done. :thumbdown:
> Yes, I sure don't want to go through that again. I think I'll bake the Police officers some cookies, he brought him to the house and then called me. Poor thing hasn't hardly moved except he just went from one end of the couch to the other. Hopefully it will make him a little more apt to come to me, he sure wanted loving after he got home.


Hopefully he will be more inclined to come! It is hard when the dogs have not been handled- they have not really learned to trust.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> oh dear, I am getting carried away...........I should have been movie script writer.......I need to go get some coffee........... Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Catching up time again. Have cuppa and chocolate .... what more could i want? Its only 11c and raining and windy here today. Brr.
I need to go to that Island Julie posted! LOL
Have discovered Oscar doesnt like the smell of lemon peel... sooo
i have been grating lemons and putting bits on certain plants (that he has been chomping on) and on small dishes.. near mats and under coffee table... i am going to win this (i hope) LOL 
I just happened to have a lemon tree... so this is too easy. 
Back to catching up


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> With the temperature here, over 30 atm, I would n ot dry off, just run around and drip dry. :thumbup:


Gosh you are really having quite a Summer there this year!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully what was done yesterday has blocked them well enough, but I will certainly remember the steel wool for future invasions- do you know, does it matter if it is the soap impregnated variety? That I know for sure we can get locally.


Julie, we used the plain steel wool that we bought in the hardware store, but I have looked it up online, and apparently you can use the soap pad types too. Just make sure the hole is completely plugged. Some have recommended sealing around the steel wool with caulking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> We had heavy rain all night and really needed it. The ground was so hard, it had started to crack in places. The grass is no longer green but the colour of straw. Hopefully the rain went deep enough to do some good. I never did get my Rose of Sharon planted because of the dry spell but maybe I can do it now.


That sounds like here in Summer! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks Rookie, Marianne and all.... It is such a blessing to know I have so many in my corner... This just happens to be a weepy week.... Even DH has commented that he thinks I am depressed.... Time to pull up the boot straps and refuse to give in to it....... (Sleep is an escape... but one can't sleep forever....)


Hang in there. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

One of my friends posted this on FB. thought i would share...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


praying now, sorry to here you where in the hospital, know that we will be praying until you are better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> my grand daughter is in grade 3 and has never been taught cursive - only printing . such a shame.


Well, in this age of paperless billing, etc. I guess we don't even need to sign checks anymore.... so why bother teaching the next generation..... To me, there is nothing nicer than receiving a handwritten thank you or little note.... (Though I can't say I'm sorry to see those dreaded Palmer Method writing practices dropped from the curriculum.... My writing is very small and was never going to be curved and graceful.....)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is another bag I made a few years ago. It is called a chenille bag. I imagine any of the quilters here will possibly have made one or seen them.


nice bag, really like the pattren, and I like the new avator. pertty lady :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Hi Dreamweaver,
> Can't advise about taking the NSAIDs now, only your doctor knows your history with them, however, when you have the reversal they advise not to take them for at least a week. Reason being, they can cause leakage at the anastomoses (join).
> Sorry you have hit a bit of a low, maybe your body and mind needs a few restfull, sleepy days. My goodness, you've been through an awful lot.
> It seems extra hard for Americans, not only dealing with illness but also with health insurance issues! Can't help recovery much.
> Hope your world brightens very soon


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I know that I can't take them 2 weeks before surgery or right after.... but I have seen a lot of research saying that use should be severely curtailed for life after bowel surgery.... and that has me afraid to take anything when I do have ached and pains. No Dr. has addressed this yet, but I will definitely talk to more than one of them about it.... I've never taken much and never had any problems with drugs.... so this has been quite the shock and I don't ever want it to happen again......


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is having a great day.
> Caren, hope you've had good news from your friend.
> I have so many pages to get caught up, but figured I'd post a couple of pictures from the hail storm on our way home from Cheyenne yesterday.


WOW!!!!! Awesome pitcures love the night sky :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, things haven't slowed down for me yet and aren't likely to for the next few days--in two hours, DD should be HOME! I'm not excited. Nope, not at all. :XD:
> 
> I will try to catch up at some point, I promise. Meanwhile, hugs & blessings!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy to you jynx - it wouldn't hurt to ask doctor for an antidepressant until all this is over. being depressed is not fun - I know.
> 
> sam


My PCP wants me on Prozac or something in that class and I don't like the side effects. I want Ativan or Xanax and she won't do them because they are addictive.... Well, I still have a good supply from 4 years ago (I didn't take many then but kept them refilled to have on hand to use as needed... I can tell when a day is going south.....) jand other Dr.s have written scripts for Xanax so I am taking .5 every morning and occasionally 1 mg to go to sleep or a sleeping pill.... I think I am going to up the dose this week and see if I can't get out of this blue funk...

You are so right... It is no fun and it is not controllable or predictable.... I'm glad YOUR Dr. listens to you and prescribes accordingly.... Just one more reason why I want to change Dr's when all this is over....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> none of my grandchildren write cursive nor can they read it.
> 
> sam


Really? I am truly surprised that the older ones don't... I had only heard about this trend in the past couple of years.... Well, now you, Heidi and Gary can write "code" and drive them crazy...... especially with Christmas secrets :!: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Oh dear, get better real soon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> One of my friends posted this on FB. thought i would share...


thanks for sharing, I like it good words of wisdom.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't get me started on the topic of not teaching kids how to write and read cursive. I think it is one of the worst ideas that education has adopted. That along with not worrying about kids learning the multiplication tables instead letting them rely solely on calculators. Sad, sad, sad. Sorry your grands don't know how to read or write cursive.


I will never forget learning my tables. I wasn't doing well enough for dad so he made this big chart and blocked two areas out in yellow that I did NOT have to learn.... I was grounded until I could pass his test... Needless to say, I was grounded a long time... and finally just memorized them.... and learned tricks... like reversing the 9's 27 - 72 etc... I don't think calculators should be allowed in class until the problems warrant them.... At least HS, if not college level work....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> On the other hand you don't have far to go to the office :roll: Anyway who needs a day off :lol: :lol: :lol:


And the dress code is very relaxed.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The school system in TX that my 11 yr old grandson attends was considering it a couple of years ago but my daughter hasn't mentioned it again recently. So I'm assuming the parents put a stop to it. And it's considered one of the better public school systems in the area!
> JuneK


It is still being taught in my area... and we have rather good schools... but it does seem to be trend in various parts of the country and some educators feel there is no need for it....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wicket the little dog disappeared out of the back yard today, he was a kennel dog for 6 or more years he had lots of room, but not handled a lot by people as he was a breeding dog. (poor thing, they still need to be handled and loved on regularly) He's used to being out in the runs in Texas so in the summer he likes to stay out in the back yard, I obliged him as I usually do and left him out with water and shade and went to DSMothers, we came back a little while later to see if he wanted back in and he was gone. He's never tried to get out anywhere before and there are no holes anywhere, all we can think is that he squeezed out the gate somehow or that someone opened the gate and he ran, he is hard to get hands on, even for me, so we called the police station as that is where we report to animal control. A few hours ago the police officer called, they had found him, a long ways away, he had been spotted all over but noone could get hands on him until this officer finally got him. Poor thing was so happy to see me, he didn't want me to put him down and to be honest, I was so happy to have him back I didn't want to put him down either. He's peacefully passed out on the couch now, but we are going to get him an airline cable tie out and he'll just have to be attatched to that from now on, I think a 25 ft one should do. So now that the adrenalin is worn (sp) off, I'm pooped, could do with less of that kind of excitement. I'm just so glad he came home safe and sound, was so afraid something would happen to him.
> So hugs and prayers for everybody's furbabies out there.


Oh :shock: So glad he was returned :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That line of ''ruination'' is already well on its way, Jynx. The ''script'' for texting is finding its way into everyday notes and messages--even here at KTP. It seems that cursive is about to become a lost art.
> 
> My left-handed DD has the most beautiful handwriting. Hers may very well be the last generation to do so.
> 
> Ohio Joy


This left hander can't claim pretty, buy my mother has a very elegant hand..... Both of my daughter's still do a lot of writing and have very distinct styles..... They are in their late forties... The grands make their own cards and write beautiful things to their parents and each other....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, we used the plain steel wool that we bought in the hardware store, but I have looked it up online, and apparently you can use the soap pad types too. Just make sure the hole is completely plugged. Some have recommended sealing around the steel wool with caulking.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Catching up time again. Have cuppa and chocolate .... what more could i want? Its only 11c and raining and windy here today. Brr.
> I need to go to that Island Julie posted! LOL
> Have discovered Oscar doesnt like the smell of lemon peel... sooo
> i have been grating lemons and putting bits on certain plants (that he has been chomping on) and on small dishes.. near mats and under coffee table... i am going to win this (i hope) LOL
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Night all been in hoospital since Sunday hight. Pleas pray for me and colitis heals.
> Desert jot
> Sassafras


Sending lots of healing thoughts. This has been keeping you down far too long,, We want to see you better soon,.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am so far behind that I am not commenting much, but I had to add my favorite game, Jacks! I could play that game all day!


me too....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> One of my friends posted this on FB. thought i would share...


I've copied that... some excellent reminders there and I could use a few of them right now..


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Know this was meant for oddball but wanted to put my 2 cents in lol, so wish a/c was common over here Sam, only place I have it is in the car. I have to rely on fans and sometimes all that does is stir the hot air, not nice, I did buy a portable ac unit last year, you have to freeze a cold pack thing and then put water in the bottom of the unit sitting the cold pack in it, the fan then blows over this making the air cold, it didnt work very well so got rid of it and went back to fans. lyn x



thewren said:


> i'm curious about something oddball - is a/c not a common think in England?
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 2:18 in the morning., I've caught up, done one puzzle and taken a sleeping pill. I don't have to be anywhere until I sit for neighbors at dinner time,,, YEAH,, I'm going to go put on my uncomfortable wrist brace in hopes that I can type tomorrow... Sleep well or enjoy your day, depending on where you are....


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

melyn said:


> Know this was meant for oddball but wanted to put my 2 cents in lol, so wish a/c was common over here Sam, only place I have it is in the car. I have to rely on fans and sometimes all that does is stir the hot air, not nice, I did buy a portable ac unit last year, you have to freeze a cold pack thing and then put water in the bottom of the unit sitting the cold pack in it, the fan then blows over this making the air cold, it didnt work very well so got rid of it and went back to fans. lyn x


Put a damp tea towel over your fan, and marvel at the difference. That was told me by an old lady when I lived in the tropics, that's how she kept her babies cool, hung wet towels on an old fashioned clothes horse and blew the fan through them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly cooler and grey Surrey. I have the WI Sewing Group here this morning so I must get organized.

Before I dash off I just wanted to let you know that London Girl and I are planning a trip to the USA Autumn 2014. I have never been and she says I have to. I've been looking at the map - isn't America BIG!!!!!!!

Now I really must dash, but first here are some pictures


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

didnt think of that, thanks will try it later if it gets hot like it did yesturday. At the moment it is comfortable, we are getting low rumbles of thunder, just grumbles realy and a few big spats of rain. don't think its made up its mind what to do yet today lol. I am hoping to plant out some plants that a friend gave me a few weeks ago, I have kept them in the pots in the greenhouse since I'v had them as its been so dry here but think they are now getting to the stage that they will root through the pots if I don't get them in the ground. Can't for the life of me remember what they are called but they look interesting, will post a pic if they flower. Prayers to all those in need, stay safe. lyn x



tryalot said:


> Put a damp tea towel over your fan, and marvel at the difference. That was told me by an old lady when I lived in the tropics, that's how she kept her babies cool, hung wet towels on an old fashioned clothes horse and blew the fan through them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cooler and grey Surrey. I have the WI Sewing Group here this morning so I must get organized.
> 
> Before I dash off I just wanted to let you know that London Girl and I are planning a trip to the USA Autumn 2014. I have never been and she says I have to. I've been looking at the map - isn't America BIG!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I really must dash, but first here are some pictures


Lucky you!! And what a gorgeous little one! :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192468-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

